# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2014



## Dan (1 Fev 2014 às 00:16)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Fev 2014 às 00:20)

Chuva forte tocada a vento neste momento! 


Mais um mês que começa com chuva, *2 mm* desde as 0H.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Fev 2014 às 00:44)

Chove com grande intensidade neste momento e puxada a vento!


----------



## CptRena (1 Fev 2014 às 01:40)

Chegou agora aqui. Está a dar-lhe forte e feio


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Fev 2014 às 01:55)

Temos vento moderado a forte e chuva moderada, ocasionalmente mais intensa.
O acumulado desde as 00h é de *13,5 mm*.

Está bom para adormecer ao som da chuva e do vento...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (1 Fev 2014 às 02:13)

Chuva forte por aqui também


----------



## supercell (1 Fev 2014 às 12:04)

Manhã de aguaceiros puchados a vento moderado por vezes, agora reina o sol.


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Fev 2014 às 12:12)

Por aqui aguaceiros e frio. Estão 5º... Vamos ver se nos próximos aguaceiros vejo alguma coisa mais que chuva....


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (1 Fev 2014 às 12:28)

O dia segue frio, com aguaceiros moderados e frequentes para já, o vento deixa uma pessoa congelada na rua! 
O acumulado do mês de Janeiro ficou-se nos *539.9mm*!
Tatual:*4.8ºC* 
Hrelativa:*85%* (em descida  )


----------



## Tufao André (1 Fev 2014 às 12:59)

Bem, q acumulado fantástico Freamunde!Allez!! 
Como é possível tu morares relativamente perto do Porto e haver assim uma diferença tao grande? O pessoal do Porto nem aos 400 mm chegaram... lol


----------



## Tufao André (1 Fev 2014 às 13:07)

Sim, desculpa so reparei q estava no tópico errado à bocado! xD 
Ok mas é um caso interessante por acaso. Eu já fui aí a tua cidade há mts anos, mas tenho a ideia de que não havia uma grande diferença em termos de orografia em relação ao Porto. Como já foi há muito, tempo a memoria pode estar a falhar!


----------



## james (1 Fev 2014 às 13:41)

Tufao André disse:


> Sim, desculpa so reparei q estava no tópico errado à bocado! xD
> Ok mas é um caso interessante por acaso. Eu já fui aí a tua cidade há mts anos, mas tenho a ideia de que não havia uma grande diferença em termos de orografia em relação ao Porto. Como já f
> 
> 
> oi há muito, tempo a memoria pode estar a falhar!




Eu penso que a orografia e mesmo o fator determinante .

Apesar do Porto e Pacos terem mais ou menos o mesmo numero de dias anual de ceu nublado e precipitacao  , por causa da orografia , em cada depressao ha picos de precipitacao maiores em Pacos que no Porto , o que provoca essas discrepancias na precipitacao . 

Mas isto e apenas a minha opiniao , ha gente por aqui mais habilitada do que eu .


----------



## Snifa (1 Fev 2014 às 13:51)

Aguaceiro torrencial neste momento!


----------



## darque_viana (1 Fev 2014 às 13:57)

Boa tarde!
Por cá o sol vai brilhando. Estava-se bem na rua a fazer fotossíntese, não fosse o vento forte


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Fev 2014 às 14:04)

Por cá desde as 12h com abertas... A farmácia marca 4º e aproximam-se nuvens, vamos ver se traz alguma água-neve, eu acredito que sim.


----------



## Snifa (1 Fev 2014 às 14:19)

Descida de temperatura neste momento, 7.8 ºc actuais 

*14.6 mm* acumulados


----------



## Paula (1 Fev 2014 às 14:22)

Boas!

Mas que gelo! 
O céu encontra-se com algumas abertas mas o vento é gelado.


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Fev 2014 às 14:23)

Espero que ainda haja precipitação porque acredito que possa nevar, está um frio de rachar. Termometro da farmácia nos 3º Ceu nublado com abertas.


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Fev 2014 às 14:38)

Continuo com abertas. Alguem referiu há instantes no programa aqui Portugal da RTP que estaria a nevar em Lamego, alguém confirma?


----------



## João Pedro (1 Fev 2014 às 14:44)

Boa tarde,

Manhã e início de tarde marcados por abertas intercaladas com períodos de chuva intensa/muito intensa acompanhados de vento moderado a forte.

Pelas 13 e picos, depois de um desses aguaceiros, a temperatura, pelo menos aparentemente, desceu consideravelmente pois sentia-se um ar gélido que não estava presente antes.


----------



## Paula (1 Fev 2014 às 15:27)

Por cá cai agora um leve aguaceiro/chuvisco ao mesmo tempo que brilha o sol.


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Fev 2014 às 15:39)

Vem aí um aguaceiro...


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2014 às 15:41)

Meteofan disse:


> Continuo com abertas. Alguem referiu há instantes no programa aqui Portugal da RTP que estaria a nevar em Lamego, alguém confirma?



Olá Meteofan.... Aqui em Lamego,na cidade, estão 3 graus.por vezes caiem aguaceiros gélidos,quase neve....mas neve pura ainda não,mas está próxima.nas serras sim....o problema é que a precipitação será escassa agora.será que segunda a neve cairá a partir 500 metros?


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Fev 2014 às 15:48)

joselamego disse:


> Olá Meteofan.... Aqui em Lamego,na cidade, estão 3 graus.por vezes caiem aguaceiros gélidos,quase neve....mas neve pura ainda não,mas está próxima.nas serras sim....o problema é que a precipitação será escassa agora.será que segunda a neve cairá a partir 500 metros?



Parece-me que não. 600\700 talvez, 500 vai ser difícil, mas vamos seguindo os modelos. Por aqui encoberto, muito frio e pareceu-me ver alguns flocos a voar com o vento... não tenho a certeza.


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2014 às 17:00)

Meteofan disse:


> Parece-me que não. 600\700 talvez, 500 vai ser difícil, mas vamos seguindo os modelos. Por aqui encoberto, muito frio e pareceu-me ver alguns flocos a voar com o vento... não tenho a certeza.



Este inverno a neve abaixo de 600 é para esquecer
....acho que já não irá ocorrer...teremos que esperar pelo próx ano


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (1 Fev 2014 às 17:02)

Isto está cá um briol!! 






Tatual:*4.2ºC*
Hrelativa:*75%*


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Fev 2014 às 17:04)

joselamego disse:


> Este inverno a neve abaixo de 600 é para esquecer
> ....acho que já não irá ocorrer...teremos que esperar pelo próx ano



Sim só se isto der uma volta de 180º e o anti-ciclone for dar uma volta. Pior é a entrada de ar frio.


----------



## filipe cunha (1 Fev 2014 às 17:45)

Tufao André disse:


> Bem, q acumulado fantástico Freamunde!Allez!!
> Como é possível tu morares relativamente perto do Porto e haver assim uma diferença tao grande? O pessoal do Porto nem aos 400 mm chegaram... lol



Aqui à 4 anos quando instalei a minha EM e com a mania de ter tudo certinho, comecei a comparar com a "vizinhança", a minha a 15Kms de uma EM oficial pouco se notava a diferença entre elas, às vezes uma tinha mais do que outra (normalissimo), mas pouca diferença, uma outra amadora, a 7kms da minha, tinha sempre grandes acumulados de chuva, até no verão sem chover....um dia fui espreitar, o pluviometro dela tinha como mastro o estendal da roupa... isto a 7Kms lineares ainda enviei umas msg pelo wunderground, mas nem quis saber...
O que aí sem conhecer as distancias, altitudes e afins, não será o caso


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Fev 2014 às 18:28)

Água-neve. Farmácia marca 3º


----------



## Paula (1 Fev 2014 às 19:11)

Boas! 

O frio já é qualquer coisa a esta hora. 
7.1ºC e céu pouco nublado.

Durante a tarde foram caíndo uns chuviscos gelados.


----------



## supercell (1 Fev 2014 às 19:16)

Por hoje a tarde manteve-se calma sem chuva e agora aperta o frio e vento...

Só lá para segunda é que deve vir mais chuva.


----------



## meteoamador (1 Fev 2014 às 20:57)

Boas 

Aguaceiros fracos e 6ºC  a neve não deve de andar longe.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Fev 2014 às 21:09)

meteoamador disse:


> Boas
> 
> Aguaceiros fracos e 6ºC  a neve não deve de andar longe.



Estás 310 mts de altitude. Com 6ºC aí, a cota de neve andará pelos 800-900 mts.

Por cá também os aguaceiros marcaram o dia.
O frio acompanhou e até algum granizo apareceu.
O acumulado do dia é de 24,1 mm.

*Tatual: 4,1ºC
Hr: 86%​*


----------



## ampa62 (1 Fev 2014 às 22:00)

Boa noite. Depois de uma tarde com alguns aguaceiros, a noite está estrelada e bastante calma. 3ºC de temp. E 81 % de HR.


----------



## Minho (1 Fev 2014 às 23:28)

Por Melgaço, este episódio trouxe alguma neve a partir dos 800 metros.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (1 Fev 2014 às 23:36)

Aristocrata disse:


> Estás 310 mts de altitude. Com 6ºC aí, a cota de neve andará pelos 800-900 mts.
> 
> Por cá também os aguaceiros marcaram o dia.
> O frio acompanhou e até algum granizo apareceu.
> ...



Boa noite Caro Aristocrata,

Andei pela serra da Cabreira (Vieira Do Minho) este sábado ao meio da tarde e a cota de neve andava à volta dos 850m sem acumulação, nevou a 850m com temperatura de 2.5º e de 3ºC.

Acumulação só mesmo no topo (Talefe - 1250m) e no Gerês só acima dos 1200m.

Cmps.


----------



## dgstorm (2 Fev 2014 às 00:06)

Por aqui estava nos 3,2.. começou a chover está nos 4,3ºC agora.


----------



## dgstorm (2 Fev 2014 às 01:37)

3,4ºC e começa agora a chover... tao perto xD


----------



## david 6 (2 Fev 2014 às 01:43)

dgstorm disse:


> 3,4ºC e começa agora a chover... tao perto xD



agora a temperatura vai te subir, diz aos aguaceiros para pararem ao vermelho ai à entrada da vila e quando a temperatura já tiver boa para neve, para avançar com o verde


----------



## Mikovski (2 Fev 2014 às 01:47)

Na gralheira já nevou um bucado:





Isto é perto dos 1000 metros.

Alguem sabe se há ou tem havido neve na Serra da Freita desde o inicio do ano?


----------



## Mikovski (2 Fev 2014 às 01:52)

Alguem sabe de um site onde possa ver imagens de radar aqui do norte?


----------



## dlourenco (2 Fev 2014 às 01:56)

Hoje de tarde, estive num local fechado sem luz natural e recebo um alerta no telefone a dizer "Neve-Braga" e era a minha aplicação de android a dizer que estava a nevar na cidade, tive um 'mini-ataque cardíaco hehehe  
fui logo espreitar e realmente estava um frio de rachar, pouca humidade e nuvens carregadas no céu.. mas tenho muito que sonhar


----------



## david 6 (2 Fev 2014 às 01:58)

Mikovski disse:


> Alguem sabe de um site onde possa ver imagens de radar aqui do norte?



http://www.rain-alarm.com/

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/radar


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Fev 2014 às 02:29)

Cai um aguaceiro por aqui. 


Ontem à tarde estive numa casa com uma vista fantástica para todo o quadrante norte, mas apenas vi uma manchazita branca para os lados dos Gerês que se segundo o Google Earth estava a uns ~ 1120 m.


----------



## Stinger (2 Fev 2014 às 02:57)

Nesta segunda feira vou entrar de ferias e como tal nada melhor que ver o elemento branco 

Aconselham assim um sitio porreiro para ir lá ver isso ??

Tava a pensar o marao mas aquilo é só a A4 mais nada né ,?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Fev 2014 às 08:22)

bom dia 3.5 ºC ceu pouco nublado!
por volta das 6h30 choveu com  apenas 4ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Fev 2014 às 10:59)

Stinger disse:


> Nesta segunda feira *vou entrar de ferias* e como tal nada melhor que ver o elemento branco
> Aconselham assim um sitio porreiro para ir lá ver isso ??
> Tava a pensar o marao mas aquilo é só a A4 mais nada né ,?



Bom dia a todos.

*Stinger*, as cotas nesta semana vão variar muito, entre valores elevados (topos da Serra da Estrela) nos sectores quentes das depressões, e valores médios (700-1000 mts) nos sectores frios das mesmas.
Para veres neve com mais certeza ou na Serra da estrela ou então por terras de Montalegre (planalto da Mourela por exemplo). Claro que poderás ver neve na serra do Marão, mas as condições podem não ser as melhores, principalmente porque as zonas mais altas, quando tem neve, apenas são acessíveis com veículos TT - não há limpeza da neve nessas zonas como habitual nos itinerários principais e zonas urbanas.

---

Por cá temos nesta manhã chuva fraca\chuvisco (neste momento). O céu encontra-se muito nublado a encoberto.
O vento está calmo.
Está uma manhã fria por enquanto.
A *Tmédia* de hoje é de apenas 2,9ºC.

*Tmín: 2,0ºC

Tatual: 5,7ºC
Hr: 96%​*
Um bom domingo


----------



## meteoamador (2 Fev 2014 às 11:17)

Bom Dia 

Manhã fria com chuviscos 
Tatual 7ºC 
Tminima 3ºC

Não me recordo de um mês Janeiro com tanta chuva e parece que Fevereiro vai pelo mesmo caminho


----------



## boneli (2 Fev 2014 às 13:18)

Bom dia. Ontem de tarde fui até ao Gerês. Fiz a estrada entre o Gerês e Campo do Gerês ( junto ao corte para Pousada da Juventude). Lá em cima não tenho a certeza mas deve estar a 800 metros e nevava com alguma intensidade mas sem acumulação!!! Parecia acumular entre 900/1000 metros.


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2014 às 15:09)

Boa tarde!

Fevereiro começou tal como Janeiro termninou  Algum frio e precipitação moderada...para já a tarde embora com céu muito nublado, ainda não rendeu acumulação.
Sigo com* 10,9ºc* e *81%* de humidade relativa!


----------



## Paula (2 Fev 2014 às 15:18)

Boas.

Aqui a criança anda a instalar/testar o brinquedo novo. 







Por aqui o céu encontra-se com algumas nuvens. Vento gelado.


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Fev 2014 às 16:07)

Dia de aguaceiros por cá. 

Acumulados 2,8 mm.



Paula disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Aqui a criança anda a instalar/testar o brinquedo novo.



O famoso termómetro eheh, ainda tinha muitos Paula?


----------



## Paula (2 Fev 2014 às 16:10)

No LIDL que eu fui era o último.  Tive mesmo sorte!

(Fui ao LIDL que fica ao pé do parque radical.)


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2014 às 16:43)

Pressão atmosférica a cair a pique, antecipa a noite de chuva e vento forte que teremos por estas bandas 

Para já mantém-se o céu muito nublado, temperatura a baixar e intensidade do vento (S/SW) irá certamente subir nas próximas horas. Actuais *10,6ºc* e *78%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Sunrise (2 Fev 2014 às 16:46)

Para quando temperaturas mais primaveris e sol? Esta zona só mete água, os dias são sempre iguais já mete fastio!


----------



## dlourenco (2 Fev 2014 às 16:48)

Paula disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Aqui a criança anda a instalar/testar o brinquedo novo.
> 
> ...




Qual o melhor sítio para por o sensor no carro para não haver leituras erradas de temperatura? Já mandei vir um do ebay por 2e e funcionou que nem uma maravilha durante bastante tempo, até que um tarde fervente aqui em Braga no verão ele autenticamente estava derretido hehe o compartimento da pilha estourou tb. penso que lia 70 graus e tal...


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Fev 2014 às 16:53)

Sunrise disse:


> Para quando temperaturas mais primaveris e sol? Esta zona só mete água, os dias são sempre iguais já mete fastio!


Com esta circulação zonal, podes contar com chuva nos próximos 10\15 dias, talvez possa haver um ou outro dia sem chuva mas será difícil. Aliás teremos mesmo muito chuva nos próximos tempos


----------



## INFANTE (2 Fev 2014 às 16:54)

Esta madrugada na Barra


----------



## Sunrise (2 Fev 2014 às 17:25)

Meteofan disse:


> Com esta circulação zonal, podes contar com chuva nos próximos 10\15 dias, talvez possa haver um ou outro dia sem chuva mas será difícil. Aliás teremos mesmo muito chuva nos próximos tempos



Está a funcionar mal o AA, está muito fraco nesta altura do ano quando já devia começar a dar sinais de presença!!!Longe vão os "Fevereiros quentes que trazem o diabo no ventre" ou "Fevereiro matou a mãe ao solheiro"!!!


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Fev 2014 às 17:29)

Sunrise disse:


> Está a funcionar mal o AA, está muito fraco nesta altura do ano quando já devia começar a dar sinais de presença!!!Longe vão os "Fevereiros quentes que trazem o diabo no ventre" ou "Fevereiro matou a mãe ao solheiro"!!!



Fevereiro é um mês de Inverno e por isso é perfeitamente normal que chova. Este ano aqui pelo Norte está a ser de facto chuvoso, e assim vai continuar nos próximos dias, mas com certeza o pessoal do Algarve não diz que o "AA está muito fraco" Era bom que agora houvessem umas cut-offs que favorecem essa região, porque com esta zonal o Algarve não apanha precipitação de jeito.


----------



## Stinger (2 Fev 2014 às 17:34)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia a todos.
> 
> *Stinger*, as cotas nesta semana vão variar muito, entre valores elevados (topos da Serra da Estrela) nos sectores quentes das depressões, e valores médios (700-1000 mts) nos sectores frios das mesmas.
> Para veres neve com mais certeza ou na Serra da estrela ou então por terras de Montalegre (planalto da Mourela por exemplo). Claro que poderás ver neve na serra do Marão, mas as condições podem não ser as melhores, principalmente porque as zonas mais altas, quando tem neve, apenas são acessíveis com veículos TT - não há limpeza da neve nessas zonas como habitual nos itinerários principais e zonas urbanas.
> ...



Obrigado pelas dicas 

Tava a pensar em nao muito distante do porto ...

Bragança teria de passar pela A4 e consequente marao 

Pensei na serra da freita tambem mas nao sei se será arriscado

Nao sei o que fazer para segunda


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (2 Fev 2014 às 17:55)

Boa tarde!
Hoje o dia foi de céu muito nublado, com poucas, e muito reduzidas abertas e além disso muito frio! 
A partir desta madrugada espera-se uma coisa que já não víamos à muito tempo,   a CHUVA!! 
Tatual:*7.2ºC*
Hrelativa:*83%*







Temperatura atual do termómetro auriol de *7.4ºC*, apenas *0.2ºC* de diferença da estação, muito bom este termómetro!!!


----------



## Paula (2 Fev 2014 às 18:04)

dlourenco disse:


> Qual o melhor sítio para por o sensor no carro para não haver leituras erradas de temperatura? Já mandei vir um do ebay por 2e e funcionou que nem uma maravilha durante bastante tempo, até que um tarde fervente aqui em Braga no verão ele autenticamente estava derretido hehe o compartimento da pilha estourou tb. penso que lia 70 graus e tal...



O meu não está no carro 
Tens de arranjar-lhe um "abrigo".

_____________

O céu começa a ficar novamente carregado. 
9.1ºC, atuais.


----------



## dlourenco (2 Fev 2014 às 18:41)

Já começa a pingar em Braga


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Fev 2014 às 18:43)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Hoje o dia foi de céu muito nublado, com poucas, e muito reduzidas abertas e além disso muito frio!
> A partir desta madrugada espera-se uma coisa que já não víamos à muito tempo,   a CHUVA!!
> Tatual:*7.2ºC*
> ...



Só tens 8.9ºC dentro de casa? Vai lá vai!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (2 Fev 2014 às 18:53)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Só tens 8.9ºC dentro de casa? Vai lá vai!



 Sim só, e porque a casa apanhou uns minutinhos de sol, porque ontem à mesma hora tinha 7.8ºC! Isto na sala porque no quarto tenho de ter aquecedor ou morro congelado  são as grandes obras à portuguesa


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Fev 2014 às 18:54)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Sim só, e porque a casa apanhou uns minutinhos de sol, porque ontem à mesma hora tinha 7.8ºC! Isto na sala porque no quarto tenho de ter aquecedor ou morro congelado  são as grandes obras à portuguesa



Isso quando está um dia verdadeiramente frio, com neve por exemplo, deves morrer :O


----------



## dlourenco (2 Fev 2014 às 19:10)

Meteofan disse:


> Isso quando está um dia verdadeiramente frio, com neve por exemplo, deves morrer :O



Neve em Braga.. Tá boa xD o problema aqui é  a famosa humidade. Frio e humidade não é uma combinação muito boa para uma casa amena xp


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Fev 2014 às 19:14)

dlourenco disse:


> Neve em Braga.. Tá boa xD o problema aqui é  a famosa humidade. Frio e humidade não é uma combinação muito boa para uma casa amena xp


 Eu ia jurar que Freamunde é Porto xD É raro mas por vezes acontece  Bem por aqui, começa a sentir-se o vento, chove fraco, e frio, 6º Era tão bom que amanhã houvesse uma surpresa branca...


----------



## dlourenco (2 Fev 2014 às 19:17)

Meteofan disse:


> Eu ia jurar que Freamunde é Porto xD É raro mas por vezes acontece  Bem por aqui, começa a sentir-se o vento, chove fraco, e frio, 6º Era tão bom que amanhã houvesse uma surpresa branca...



Peço desculpa Meteofan, pensei que a conversa era com a utilizador Paula que é daqui da zona  'my Bad' Sim, nunca se sabe o que vai acontecer, vamos sonhando que é grátis


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (2 Fev 2014 às 19:22)

Meteofan disse:


> Eu ia jurar que Freamunde é Porto


E é sim senhor 
Tatual:*6.5ºC*
Hrealativa:*81%*


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2014 às 19:27)

Mantém-se estável a temperatura nesta última hora, actuais* 9,2ºc* e *80%* de humidade relativa!


----------



## ipinto (2 Fev 2014 às 19:37)

Fogo que frio,eu em minha casa na Sala no mínimo tenho a 23 graus, e nos quartos a 20, com um nivel de humidade de cerca de 40%




Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Sim só, e porque a casa apanhou uns minutinhos de sol, porque ontem à mesma hora tinha 7.8ºC! Isto na sala porque no quarto tenho de ter aquecedor ou morro congelado  são as grandes obras à portuguesa


----------



## Paula (2 Fev 2014 às 20:07)

Boas noites.

O vento já se vai fazendo sentir.
Sigo já com 8.4ºC.

Haverá, no episódio de amanhã, boas hipóteses de nevar nas zonas altas de Terras de Bouro? (mais de 700m)

Opiniões sff


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Fev 2014 às 20:15)

Paula disse:


> Boas noites.
> 
> O vento já se vai fazendo sentir.
> Sigo já com 8.4ºC.
> ...


Pode nevar, pode não nevar, será no limite. Mas talvez neve. Temos de fazer nowcasting, os modelos nunca acertam em cheio nas cotas, porque se acertassem eu diria que nevava, mas quem sabe.


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2014 às 20:17)

Paula disse:


> Boas noites.
> 
> O vento já se vai fazendo sentir.
> Sigo já com 8.4ºC.
> ...



Sinceramente acredito que sim, a cota de neve não está muito baixa, anda a rondar entre os 600-800 metros, mas a precipitação está interessante e teremos temperaturas à superfície nesses locais próximas dos 0ºc durante quase todo o dia, além de que a 850hPa (cerca de 1500 metros) andará sempre abaixo dos -2ºc ao longo do dia...
O único senão é mesmo a humidade relativa bastante alta (habitual nestes eventos de NO), mas caso as previsões se mantenham nesses locais parece-me bem provável que sim =)


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Fev 2014 às 20:23)

Algum vento já se faz sentir e juntamente com estes 9ºC atuais aumenta o desconforto térmico. 

A frente está com bom aspecto, embora aparentemente curta deverá ser algo activa, o sat24 mostra até algumas descargas.


----------



## CptRena (2 Fev 2014 às 20:42)

Boas, a temperatura foi até aos 8,5°C aqui na varanda (termómetro Auriol) mas agora estabeleceu-se nos 9,0°C e não quer mexer muito. A partir de agora deverá subir à medida que o ar temperado e húmido vai entrando.


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2014 às 20:44)

Boas, 

ontem o acumulado ficou nos *16.4 mm*, hoje sigo com *6 mm* até ao momento. 

Dia com alguns aguaceiros, em especial durante a madrugada e manhã.

8.8 ºc actuais. ( mínima fresca com* 3.9 ºc* )

Vento a aumentar de intensidade de S


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Fev 2014 às 21:19)

alertas actualizados no ipma em relação à neve.


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2014 às 21:31)

Já estabilizada a temperatura nos 9,4ºc há muito tempo, não me parece que até à passagem da frente venha a descer muito mais que isto...vento a aumentar a intensidade e pressão atmosférica em queda livre
Depois no pós frontal como de costume teremos um sobe e desce constante, mas parece-me que esta madrugada vai ser frustrante para os que procuram ver o elemento branco cair!

Amanhã esperamos que as serras aqui do Litoral Norte sejam bem contempladas =)


----------



## Aurélio (2 Fev 2014 às 21:40)

Parece-me que a frente desta noite será muito rápida a passar penso que em 2/3 horas passará mas será bastante intensa ... com 20/30 mm em em 2/3 horas !


----------



## GabKoost (2 Fev 2014 às 21:40)

Sunrise disse:


> Está a funcionar mal o AA, está muito fraco nesta altura do ano quando já devia começar a dar sinais de presença!!!Longe vão os "Fevereiros quentes que trazem o diabo no ventre" ou "Fevereiro matou a mãe ao solheiro"!!!



? A média mensal de Fevereiro anda pelos 200 na minha zona. Fevereiro soalheiro é tudo menos desejável e normal.

Eu quero o AA bem longe daqui. Apesar deste ano ter sido positivo (tirando um Novembro miserável) ainda pode chover à vontade. Temos anos de precipitação deficitária a recuperar.

O GFS prevê que nos próximos 10 dias no Noroeste a média possa ser alcançada. Que assim seja.


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Fev 2014 às 21:44)

Bem, algum vento por aqui, ainda sem chuva. Daqui a umas 2\3 horas chega a precipitação que infelizmente por aqui não será sob a forma de neve  Por hoje despeço-me, com 5 graus...


----------



## filipe cunha (2 Fev 2014 às 21:53)

Por cá rajadas de 58,7km/h...


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2014 às 22:05)

filipe cunha disse:


> Por cá rajadas de 58,7km/h...



Rajadas moderadas também já por estas bandas!


----------



## Aurélio (2 Fev 2014 às 22:05)

GabKoost disse:


> ? A média mensal de Fevereiro anda pelos 200 na minha zona. Fevereiro soalheiro é tudo menos desejável e normal.
> 
> Eu quero o AA bem longe daqui. Apesar deste ano ter sido positivo (tirando um Novembro miserável) ainda pode chover à vontade. Temos anos de precipitação deficitária a recuperar.
> 
> O GFS prevê que nos próximos 10 dias no Noroeste a média possa ser alcançada. Que assim seja.



Fevereiros quentes que trazem o diabo no ventre, quer dizer tudo menos bom tempo.

Fevereiro matou a mãe ao soalheiro é do mesmo género da frase anterior ....


----------



## CptRena (2 Fev 2014 às 23:01)

Boa noite

Por aqui o vento já vai mostrando a sua "fúria" com rajadas moderadas de 30km/h (EMA Estação SP)

A temperatura também se tem mantido por volta dos 9°C. Agora marca 9,5°C no meu Auriol. Estamos no sector quente é mais que normal que não neve a cotas médias/baixas durante a passagem da frente. Só depois da entrada do ar polar marítimo é que as tempearaturas são boas para isso.


----------



## dj_teko (2 Fev 2014 às 23:05)

Leça power hj


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2014 às 23:05)

Actuais *9,6ºc* e *72%* de humidade relativa...vento moderado a acelerar...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (2 Fev 2014 às 23:06)

Boa noite,
Rajadas moderadas a fortes.


----------



## Johnny (2 Fev 2014 às 23:19)

Mais um dia de neve nas terras mais altas de Vieira do Minho e Terras de Bouro, do distrito de Braga!  Depois vêm as fotos...


----------



## CptRena (2 Fev 2014 às 23:23)

Segundo o radar do IPMA, que por sinal está a actualizar bem rapidinho, ela está mesmo à porta.


----------



## meteoamador (2 Fev 2014 às 23:30)

Johnny disse:


> Mais um dia de neve nas terras mais altas de Vieira do Minho e Terras de Bouro, do distrito de Braga!  Depois vêm as fotos...



Venham elas Johnny hoje infelizmente não tive a oportunidade de ir até ao Gêres assim sempre vejo alguma coisa

Tatual 8.3 o vento começa a intensificar-se será que vão haver flashes durante a noite


----------



## Paula (2 Fev 2014 às 23:30)

Johnny disse:


> Mais um dia de neve nas terras mais altas de Vieira do Minho e Terras de Bouro, do distrito de Braga!  Depois vêm as fotos...



Johnny como estiveram as coisas por Brufe, hoje? 


______________________

A frente está mm aí. Nota-se na intensidade do vento e na subida da temperatura. 
8.7ºC


----------



## dgstorm (2 Fev 2014 às 23:33)

Paula disse:


> Johnny como estiveram as coisas por Brufe, hoje?
> 
> 
> ______________________
> ...



Será que nevou em Brufe hoje? Não me parece.. pela experiencia, tem que estar cerca de 5ºC aqui para nevar la. Amanha talvez, se calhar vou la dar um saltinho


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2014 às 23:44)

Vento moderado com rajadas já fortes, caem umas pingas esporádicas mas promete...
Actuais *9,7ºc* e *73%* de humidade relativa, mais 30 minutos e já deve chover bem!


----------



## dj_teko (2 Fev 2014 às 23:52)

Rajadas de meter respeito pra já


----------



## Stinger (2 Fev 2014 às 23:53)

Amanha pela tarde vou andar pelo marao


----------



## darque_viana (2 Fev 2014 às 23:54)

Por cá, já algumas rajadas fortes. Já chove alguma coisa mas o ponto forte deverá começar dentro de 20/30 minutos. Pelas imagens de radar, lá vai mais uma vez a Galiza levar com a parte mais interessante


----------



## joselamego (2 Fev 2014 às 23:55)

Stinger disse:


> Amanha pela tarde vou andar pelo marao




Tenta tb no gerês ou perto de Montalegre....haverá boa nevada


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (2 Fev 2014 às 23:56)

Tudo muito calminho por aqui, deve ser para enganar um gajo!  
Tatual:*6.4ºC*
Hrelativa:*76%*


----------



## Stinger (3 Fev 2014 às 00:00)

joselamego disse:


> Tenta tb no gerês ou perto de Montalegre....haverá boa nevada



Pois mas só posso ir depois das 15 e 30 e demora se muito tempo a lá chegar :S

Era marao ou guarda , como no ano passado na guarda apanhei tempestade de neve , agora amanha vou ao marao com um conhecido que teve a guardar o tunel do marao e sabe os sitios todos vamos la ver


----------



## joselamego (3 Fev 2014 às 00:03)

Stinger disse:


> Pois mas só posso ir depois das 15 e 30 e demora se muito tempo a lá chegar :S
> 
> Era marao ou guarda , como no ano passado na guarda apanhei tempestade de neve , agora amanha vou ao marao com um conhecido que teve a guardar o tunel do marao e sabe os sitios todos vamos la ver



Sim,tens razão....tenta o marão.verás neve de certeza.boa viagem!


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Fev 2014 às 00:05)

Stinger disse:


> Pois mas só posso ir depois das 15 e 30 e demora se muito tempo a lá chegar :S
> 
> Era marao ou guarda , como no ano passado na guarda apanhei tempestade de neve , agora amanha vou ao marao com um conhecido que teve a guardar o tunel do marao e sabe os sitios todos vamos la ver



Eu conheço bem Montalegre e posso-te garantir que nunca sais desiludido! No entanto embora a estrada seja boa se fores pela A7 e A24, podes apanhar mau tempo pelo Alvão (quem sabe neve até)...demoras 2h até lá com este tempo mais instável!


----------



## Stinger (3 Fev 2014 às 00:10)

MarioCabral disse:


> Eu conheço bem Montalegre e posso-te garantir que nunca sais desiludido! No entanto embora a estrada seja boa se fores pela A7 e A24, podes apanhar mau tempo pelo Alvão (quem sabe neve até)...demoras 2h até lá com este tempo mais instável!



Pois mas vou com a maria e chegar lá já de noite é um pouco :S

Na guarda como é uma cidade engraçada e tinha um shop para a maria vou bem porreiro , cheguei la e nao havia nada , e passado 10 min veio tempestade de neve foi mesmo tudo no ponto !


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Fev 2014 às 00:15)

Stinger disse:


> Pois mas vou com a maria e chegar lá já de noite é um pouco :S
> 
> Na guarda como é uma cidade engraçada e tinha um shop para a maria vou bem porreiro , cheguei la e nao havia nada , e passado 10 min veio tempestade de neve foi mesmo tudo no ponto !



O Marão é sempre uma boa opção, mas a estrada é perigosa, embora agora esteja um pouco melhor! Tens sempre a opção do Alvão também...


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Fev 2014 às 00:23)

Já chove


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Fev 2014 às 00:26)

Por aqui também já pinga mas ainda não acumulou. 


9,1ºC atuais.


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Fev 2014 às 00:27)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Por aqui também já pinga mas ainda não acumulou.
> 
> 
> 9,1ºC atuais.



Aqui já carrega bem, o vento continua moderado! Começou a festa


----------



## meteoamador (3 Fev 2014 às 00:30)

:Chegou aqui agora  a temperatura estabilizou nos 8.2ºC Hr 67%


----------



## dgstorm (3 Fev 2014 às 00:31)

meteoamador disse:


> :Chegou aqui agora  a temperatura estabilizou nos 8.2ºC Hr 67%



De que zona és? Por aqui 9,3ºC


----------



## meteoamador (3 Fev 2014 às 00:40)

Sou de Sande perto do Pico de Regalados.

Desceu agora 7.9ºC


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Fev 2014 às 00:40)

Agora sim chove bem! 


9,1ºC e a descer. Só sei que não se está nada bem lá fora, vento frio.


----------



## farp29 (3 Fev 2014 às 00:41)

Vamos la ver se é desta que neva mesmo.. Estou em Mogadouro 750m). 1 grau e pouco vento...


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Fev 2014 às 00:46)

Acumulado *1,2mm*, entretanto intensificou-se a chuva...curioso a temperatura ter baixado um pouco, pode ser um bom indicativo para o interior! E continua a baixar...

Actuais *9,0ºc* e* 80%* de humidade relativa!


----------



## dgstorm (3 Fev 2014 às 00:46)

meteoamador disse:


> Sou de Sande perto do Pico de Regalados.
> 
> Desceu agora 7.9ºC



Conheço perfeitamente. Eu sou mesmo da vila.
Aqui tambem... 9,1ºC


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Fev 2014 às 00:47)

Chuva e vento forte! Desconforto térmico lá fora


----------



## ACampos (3 Fev 2014 às 00:48)

Alguma perspectiva de chegar uma célula aqui ao Norte?


----------



## CptRena (3 Fev 2014 às 00:56)

Muito fraco neste canto. Algum vento, com rajadas moderadas a fortes, mas chuva, caíram un pinguitos e parou. O que se vê no radar é enganador 
A temperatura caíu para os 9,1°C depois de ter subido até as 10,0°C


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Fev 2014 às 00:56)

Pelo satélite parece que o "grosso" só chegará daqui a 1 hora...!Continua a baixar a temperatura e apesar de tudo a humidade ainda razoável...


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Fev 2014 às 01:03)

De facto a humidade não está muito alta. Está bom para a neve. 


A temperatura também está a descer por aqui, vai ser um dia bem frio.


1,2 mm acumulados.


----------



## dlourenco (3 Fev 2014 às 01:25)

Sensação térmica de -1°C por aqui 

Pessoal do interior boa sorte com a neve e pelo menos eu aqui no litoral espero que apareça aqui uma trovoada neste evento para não sairmos de 'mãos a abanar'


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Fev 2014 às 01:37)

Trovoada? Vinha a matar


----------



## CptRena (3 Fev 2014 às 01:39)

Chuva de pingas grossas, mas fraca, batida a vento. 

T (na varanda) 8,1°C


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Fev 2014 às 01:49)

Pressão: 947,9 hPa
Velocidade do Vento: 31,68 km / h
Temperatura: 5 ° C


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Fev 2014 às 01:56)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Pressão: 947,9 hPa
> Velocidade do Vento: 31,68 km / h
> Temperatura: 5 ° C



Tens de calibrar esse barómetro, esse valor é difícil de encontrar em toda a superfície terrestre. 

Vai chovendo por aqui mas sem grande vento.


----------



## darque_viana (3 Fev 2014 às 02:01)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Trovoada? Vinha a matar



Também ouvi, agora mesmo, por duas vezes. Pelo radar da Meteogalicia há registo de actividade aqui ao largo


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Fev 2014 às 02:03)

Tens razão, o gajo anda minado! 
Chuva e vento moderado, vi 2 clarões a norte 


Ruipedroo disse:


> Tens de calibrar esse barómetro, esse valor é difícil de encontrar em toda a superfície terrestre.
> 
> Vai chovendo por aqui mas sem grande vento.


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Fev 2014 às 02:05)

Vai chovendo mas sem grande acumulação, apenas *2mm *neste momento, mas o forte ainda estará para vir...não estão previstos fenómenos de convecção, por isso não acredito em trovoadas...mas veremos...

Temperatura ainda nos *8,9ºc* e *85%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Fev 2014 às 02:07)

MarioCabral disse:


> Vai chovendo mas sem grande acumulação, apenas *2mm *neste momento, mas o forte ainda estará para vir...não estão previstos fenómenos de convecção, por isso não acredito em trovoadas...mas veremos...
> 
> Temperatura ainda nos *8,9ºc* e *85%* de humidade relativa...



Clarões já vi, estou esperançoso!


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Fev 2014 às 02:14)

MarioCabral disse:


> Vai chovendo mas sem grande acumulação, apenas *2mm *neste momento, mas o forte ainda estará para vir...não estão previstos fenómenos de convecção, por isso não acredito em trovoadas...mas veremos...
> 
> Temperatura ainda nos *8,9ºc* e *85%* de humidade relativa...



Nos pós-frontal estão previstos fenómenos convectivos, e mesmo na passagem da frente até pode haver um ou outro relâmpago localizado e por acaso o sat24 já mostra isso.


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Fev 2014 às 02:20)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Clarões já vi, estou esperançoso!



No pós frontal podemos ter alguma coisa, mas agora não acredito muito pois não há grande choque de massas de ar...

EDIT: Ou melhor, temos uma entrada de massa quente a subir sobre uma fria! Mas nada que a meu ver justifique convecção como a que temos quase sempre num pós frontal...


----------



## CptRena (3 Fev 2014 às 02:30)

MarioCabral disse:


> Vai chovendo mas sem grande acumulação, apenas *2mm *neste momento, mas o forte ainda estará para vir...não estão previstos fenómenos de convecção, por isso não acredito em trovoadas...mas veremos...
> 
> Temperatura ainda nos *8,9ºc* e *85%* de humidade relativa...



Acho melhor ires (espero que não te importes tratar-te por tu) os parâmetros para esta madrugada. Temos CAPE, LI nulo ou negativo assim como outros factores. Basta ir ver a previsão que o stormy fez que contempla toda esta informação. À passagem da frente poderá já haver formação de células.


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Fev 2014 às 02:54)

CptRena disse:


> Acho melhor ires (espero que não te importes tratar-te por tu) os parâmetros para esta madrugada. Temos CAPE, LI nulo ou negativo assim como outros factores. Basta ir ver a previsão que o stormy fez que contempla toda esta informação. À passagem da frente poderá já haver formação de células.



Já vi sim os indicadores! O stormy sem dúvida que sabe do que fala, mas não acho suficientemente elevados os indicadores para sugerirem algo antes do pós frontal...
Aí sim, o pós frontal de uma frente quente é sempre mais explosivo que a própria frente!Digo eu...


----------



## Paelagius (3 Fev 2014 às 03:07)

Chuva torrencial


----------



## frederico (3 Fev 2014 às 03:09)

Até acordei com o barulho. Chuva torrencial como há muito não via!


----------



## CptRena (3 Fev 2014 às 03:10)

Está a cair um dilúvio agora aqui. Granizo pequeno batido a vento

Temperatura deu um pulo valente: 7,3°C


----------



## Spak (3 Fev 2014 às 03:11)

Chove torrencialmente no Porto, com rajadas de vento.


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Fev 2014 às 03:12)

Chove agora bastante...pelo satélite estamos agora a ser fustigados pelo forte desta frente  Assim se manterá nas próximas 2 horas ...talvez menos um pouco...


----------



## CptRena (3 Fev 2014 às 03:13)

Trovoada. Pelo menos pareceu-me ver um flash a entrar aqui pela janela.

Grande queda de temperatura. Agora T=6,2°C


----------



## Stinger (3 Fev 2014 às 03:24)

Chuva torrencial !


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Fev 2014 às 03:30)

Acumulados quase 7mm nesta última hora...já com mais de 10mm desde as 0h!

Parece ser para continuar! Continuação de bom seguimento a todos os malucos da meteorologia


----------



## Stinger (3 Fev 2014 às 03:46)

Por aqui já acalmou bastante , já nem a ouço


----------



## CptRena (3 Fev 2014 às 04:44)

Célula com trovoada em aproximação


----------



## Paelagius (3 Fev 2014 às 04:58)

Está a chover torrencialmente outra vez.


----------



## CptRena (3 Fev 2014 às 05:06)

Está uma linha de células com trovoada a entrar a Sul de onde estou. Está a haver advecção de ar mais quente de sul que está a alimentar a convecção. A temperatura deu um pulo, agora está nos 9,8°C.


----------



## Paelagius (3 Fev 2014 às 05:59)

Começou a chover, outra vez.


----------



## Paelagius (3 Fev 2014 às 06:08)

Trovoada no Porto.


----------



## Paelagius (3 Fev 2014 às 06:22)

E agora, chove...


----------



## Stinger (3 Fev 2014 às 06:39)

Muita muita chuva . Avistei clarões a norte de Gondomar . Era possivel ver cristais de gelo no parabrisas


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2014 às 06:55)

Bom dia, 

muita chuva esta madrugada, sigo com *25.4 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

Houve um período fortíssimo de chuva pelas 3:15 da madrugada ( *197.6 mm*/hora de intensidade) neste momento chove bem com gotas grossas e frias

6.4 ºc actuais.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Fev 2014 às 07:53)

Bom dia.

Madrugada animada sem dúvida...
Muita chuva, com muito vento.
Nao sei se houve trovoada pois só fui à janela esporadicamente, e onde me encontro nao tenho possibilidade de ouvir a dita.
O acumulado de precipitaçao é de 26,4 mm.
Está frio e a neve de certeza que cai a cotas superiores 800-900 mts; a elevada humidade nao possibilita cotas mais baixas neste momento.

*Tatual: 5,5ºC
Hr: 91%​*


----------



## CptRena (3 Fev 2014 às 07:55)

Que vendaval se levantou aqui. Rajadas bem fortes. Chuva por enquanto em pausa. T actual 7,9°C


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2014 às 08:12)

Pelas 7:35 h caiu um forte aguaceiro com granizo, avistei clarões para NW.

*27.2 mm *acumulados até ao momento. 

está frio, 6.0 ºc actuais.

Neste momento muito escuro para Oeste.


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2014 às 08:19)

Agora mesmo um clarão a W/WSW! 

Que escuridão


----------



## Veterano (3 Fev 2014 às 08:35)

Bom dia. Aguaceiros por Matosinhos, com 8,3º, vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2014 às 08:43)

*29.6 mm *acumulados por aqui, o ISEP perto do Hospital de S João já passou os 30 mm, segue com 30.73 mm acumulados.

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## Falkor (3 Fev 2014 às 09:55)

Bom dia

Noite animada.

Neste momento, ceu nublado com algumas abertas, a temperatura aumentou ligeiramente e o vento continua com rajadas fortes.

TA:10.2ºC
HR:49%
PA:995hpa
V:16.6Kmh


----------



## Paula (3 Fev 2014 às 10:01)

Boas.

Depois de alguns aguaceiros paira o sol entre algumas nuvens.
Hoje devo ir até Terras de Bouro. Vamos ver se tenho sorte


----------



## Falkor (3 Fev 2014 às 10:35)

O sol deu lugar a um céu escuro a prometer aguaceiro.

TA:11.7ºC


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Fev 2014 às 10:41)

agua neve!!!!!!!!!!! em valongo


----------



## joselamego (3 Fev 2014 às 10:45)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> agua neve!!!!!!!!!!! em valongo



qual a temperatura?

por Lamego estão 3 graus e água-neve tb


----------



## Falkor (3 Fev 2014 às 10:47)

Acaba de cair granizo por aqui.

TA: 10.2ºC


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Fev 2014 às 10:48)

isto foi uma célula que passou por aqui!!!
 espectáculo tenho o video comigo mas nao sei como postar! :S


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (3 Fev 2014 às 10:50)

Eu próprio não acredito, acabou de cair um aguaceiro de neve (100%) a uma altitude de *377m*!


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2014 às 10:51)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> agua neve!!!!!!!!!!! em valongo



Aqui no Porto, relatos de colegas há momentos dizem ter presenciado gotas de chuva que se desfaziam lentamente ao bater nos vidros do carros..

Foi num aguaceiro que caiu agora mesmo


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Fev 2014 às 10:53)

é bastante estranho tenho a temperatura a rondar os 6 ºc e agua neve ! :S
a temperatura caiu 4 ºc estava sol e derrepente este cenário! ja deu pa consolar a vistinha! :S


----------



## ZeppY (3 Fev 2014 às 11:00)

Eu bem me pareceu que tinha visto algo diferente aqui por Ermesinde, tava no centro de analises clinicas aguardar para fazer analises quando caiu o tal aguaceiro que inicialmente foi com granizo mas dp passou a agua neve


----------



## frederico (3 Fev 2014 às 11:04)

Caiu água-neve perto do São João. Estava no carro e dava para ver que aquilo não era granizo. Mas foi pouco tempo.


----------



## 1337 (3 Fev 2014 às 11:08)

Formou.se uma trovoada em terra, aqui bem perto de mim e vem na minha direcção . Já caiu uma boa granizada á momentos


----------



## rozzo (3 Fev 2014 às 11:10)

Porto/Pedras Rubras

Local Time
10:30 GMT = 10:30  Temperature  Weather
2014-02-03 10:30  10 °C     sleet showers
2014-02-03 10:00 	11 °C 	few clouds
2014-02-03 09:30 	10 °C 	few clouds
2014-02-03 09:00 	10 °C 	few clouds

_Fonte: Weatheronline_


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Fev 2014 às 11:15)

rozzo disse:


> Porto/Pedras Rubras
> 
> Local Time
> 10:30 GMT = 10:30  Temperature  Weather
> ...



com 10 ºC é obra!
a meteorologia tem destas coisas


----------



## rozzo (3 Fev 2014 às 11:17)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> com 10 ºC é obra!
> a meteorologia tem destas coisas



Bom, 10º terá sido a temperatura à hora do report. A referência aos aguaceiros não precisa ser necessariamente a essa hora, mas sim o tempo dominante entre os 2 reports, portanto nos últimos 30min, e certamente durante esses aguaceiros que referiram a temperatura esteve uns bons graus abaixo.


----------



## ZeppY (3 Fev 2014 às 11:18)

Weather in Portugal – Porto

10 °C
Snow flurries. Scattered clouds. Cool.

Location:	Porto / Pedras Rubras
Temperature:	10 °C
Comfort Level:	7 °C
Dew point:	4 °C
Pressure:	1011 millibars
Humidity:	67%
Wind:	24 km/h from 310° NorthwestDirection Southeast
Last update:	Seg 10:30

Todos os sites de meteorologia que tenho visitado dao conta de neve/sleet para o porto


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2014 às 11:19)

Fotografias/vídeos desse aguaceiro de água-neve, alguém tem?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Fev 2014 às 11:20)

AnDré disse:


> Fotografias/vídeos desse aguaceiro de água-neve, alguém tem?



eu  tenho, vou colocar aqui no forum!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (3 Fev 2014 às 11:23)




----------



## ZeppY (3 Fev 2014 às 11:25)

Eu creio que o dado incorrecto seja mesmo a temperatura, tendo em conta o frio que o aguaceiro trouxe e a humidade relativamente baixa


----------



## Scuderia (3 Fev 2014 às 11:26)

No meu escritorio em Santo Tirso perto das 10:30 caiu somente granizo. 

Neste momento boas abertas com sol e poucas nuvens.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (3 Fev 2014 às 11:26)

Com o espanto nem me lembrei de filmar com o telemóvel! É o que dá ser meteolouco!


----------



## Weatherman (3 Fev 2014 às 11:27)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> com 10 ºC é obra!
> a meteorologia tem destas coisas



É granizo aqui fica o metar de Pedras Rubras
LPPR 031030Z 31013G24KT 270V340 9999 -SHGS FEW025 SCT030CB 10/04 Q1011


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Fev 2014 às 11:31)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TktHOvcGHgE&feature=youtu.be

de referir que ficou bastante frio a passagem desta célula.


----------



## Scuderia (3 Fev 2014 às 11:35)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TktHOvcGHgE&feature=youtu.be
> 
> de referir que ficou bastante frio a passagem desta célula.



Na Santa Justa deve ter sido melhor


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Fev 2014 às 11:37)

Scuderia disse:


> Na Santa Justa deve ter sido melhor



acredita! ainda tem 380 M se não estou em erro.

pode ser que de tarde haja mais!


----------



## karkov (3 Fev 2014 às 12:23)

Granizo na estrada taipas povoa de Lanhoso... de 9 passou a 4 graus em menos de nada...


----------



## Mikovski (3 Fev 2014 às 13:12)

Na Penha, Braga ou na Freita nevou ou acumulou?


----------



## Nunotex (3 Fev 2014 às 13:13)

Mikovski disse:


> Na Penha, Braga ou na Freita nevou ou acumulou?



Em Braga nada (Sameiro) e neste momento um belo dia de sol!


----------



## Paelagius (3 Fev 2014 às 13:15)

Depois de um período solarengo, o céu está agora tornar-se escuro. Julgo que esteja a chover em Gaia: Alguém aí que o confirme?


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2014 às 13:27)

Mikovski disse:


> Na Penha, Braga ou na Freita nevou ou acumulou?



Na Serra da Freita é visível alguma neve,neste momento vê-se mal pois está muito escuro para lá, pelo que pude ver daqui do Porto é aparentemente  só na zona mais alta.

Por aqui atingidos os *30 mm* desde as 0 horas  

Muito escuro para a zona interior e SE.


----------



## Falkor (3 Fev 2014 às 13:31)

Mais um aguaceiro acompanhado de granizo

TA:11ºC


----------



## Mikovski (3 Fev 2014 às 13:40)

Engraçado porque no Sameiro já vi nevar duas vezes sem estar á espera.

Talvez vá dar um salto á S. da Freita para umas fotos as eolicas com neve, ja que tou de férias.


----------



## Verajs (3 Fev 2014 às 13:53)

Aqui caiu um granizo forte à beira mar, durante 3-4 minutos, mas sente-se que a temperatura desceu.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (3 Fev 2014 às 13:54)

ZeppY disse:


> Weather in Portugal – Porto
> 
> 10 °C
> Snow flurries. Scattered clouds. Cool.
> ...




A informação que todos os sites METEO fornecem são facultados pela OMM. 
Quanto trabalhei na estação SYNOP da Serra do Pilar (Porto), as observações que faziamos (de 3h em 3h) enviavamos para o IM (nome na altura, actual IPMA) e essa é responsável por enviar para a respetiva organização e essa responsabiliza-se por fornecer essa a todos os organismos METEO mundiais que a adquire, tal como: The Weather Channel, WeatherOnline, The Underground...

Entenderam a logistica?! 

Sempre as ordens


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (3 Fev 2014 às 14:26)

Weatherman disse:


> É granizo aqui fica o metar de Pedras Rubras
> LPPR 031030Z 31013G24KT 270V340 9999 -SHGS FEW025 SCT030CB 10/04 Q1011



Os instrumentos de medida, muitas vezes, motivados pelo local de observação e respetivo instrumento, demora um pouco a reagir a variação da temperatura.

É possível, que por coincidência, o fenómeno começou a ocorrer no momento em que foi registado o valor da temperatura. O instrumento reagiu, mas basta que tenha sido 2 min mais tarde depois da observação e fenómeno e daí ter-se observado o valor de 10ºC.

Houve um dia que registei uma situação dessas quando trabalhava na Serra do Pilar, onde ocorreu um fenómeno semelhante e a temperatura era de 7ºC. Os colegas (mais velhos na casa) que não estavam ao serviço acharam que eu tinha visto muito mal o fenómeno e suspeitaram do meu registo. 
Facto é que depois de enviado o IM não o achou suspeito (pois o mesmo quando identifica algum registo de fenómeno ou valor de algum parâmetro fora do esperado, contacta com o observatório (caso hajam observadores) ou se for duma EMA dão como dado errado.

ESPERO NÃO ESTAR A PASSAR INFO CONFIDENCIAL...


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Fev 2014 às 15:06)

Boa tarde,

manhã marcada por fortes aguaceiros, alguns com bastante granizo e rajadas. Pela tarde a coisa acalmou e o sol tem espreitado bem embora neste momento esteja escuro a norte/oeste. 9,7ºC atuais.

Acumulados 18,6 mm.


----------



## Weatherman (3 Fev 2014 às 15:06)

Manditu disse:


> Os instrumentos de medida, muitas vezes, motivados pelo local de observação e respetivo instrumento, demora um pouco a reagir a variação da temperatura.
> 
> É possível, que por coincidência, o fenómeno começou a ocorrer no momento em que foi registado o valor da temperatura. O instrumento reagiu, mas basta que tenha sido 2 min mais tarde depois da observação e fenómeno e daí ter-se observado o valor de 10ºC.
> 
> ...


O que Pedras Rubras estava a dar no Metar das 10:30z era aguaceiros de granizo SHGS e não neve (SN) em relação a temperatura podia ter baixado mais 2º ou 4º o que é normal.


----------



## supercell (3 Fev 2014 às 15:09)

Após acordar de noite com dois trovões fortes  , o dia tem seguido relativamente calmo com aguaceiros de granizo acompanhados de algum vento... 

Vamos ver o que nos reserva a tarde.


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Fev 2014 às 15:22)

É pá!

Intenso aguaceiro vindo do nada com granizo e fortes rajadas, o barulho das pedras a bater nas janelas foi engraçado!


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Fev 2014 às 15:26)

Está uma boa célula a entrar pela zona de Esposende, está com um aspecto interessante. 


Neste momento parou de chover mas o céu encobriu totalmente.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (3 Fev 2014 às 15:27)

Weatherman disse:


> O que Pedras Rubras estava a dar no Metar das 10:30z era aguaceiros de granizo SHGS e não neve (SN) em relação a temperatura podia ter baixado mais 2º ou 4º o que é normal.



Eu não falei de neve!

O meu post foi em seguimento de outro que referiam a possibilidade de ter ocorrido neve molhada. E tal como tu, mencionaram o registo do METAR das 10:30 por ser estranho.

Apenas argumentei tendo em conta experiencia propria em situaçao similar, por isso não falei de neve.


----------



## sergiosilva (3 Fev 2014 às 15:43)

Aqui por Braga está bom para fazer umas caipirinhas.


----------



## Paelagius (3 Fev 2014 às 15:48)

Ceú nublado sobre a costa e vento a soprar moderado de Oeste. Algumas abertas sobre o mar a Sudoeste do local onde me encontro. Temperatura 11.9ºC.


----------



## Mikovski (3 Fev 2014 às 16:08)

Neva bastanta na freita.Apanhei agua neve peli caminho.Ainda nao cheguei la cima mad os sutomoveis vem todos branqueinhos.


----------



## DMartins (3 Fev 2014 às 16:10)

Boas tardes.

Estavamos com *9.1º* em Guimarães antes deste granizo que por cá caiu.

Em minutos descemos para *6.3º*


----------



## PauloSR (3 Fev 2014 às 16:17)

Boa tarde,

Pelas 15h45, na zona de Tibães caía um aguaceiro com granizo à mistura e algum vento. 

De momento, em Braga (centro) chuva moderada.


----------



## karkov (3 Fev 2014 às 16:21)

Em frente ao hotel de Guimarães 4°C


----------



## dlourenco (3 Fev 2014 às 16:24)

Relatos de neve em Vieira do Minho em cotas baixas (Anjos)






Já com uma boa acumulação


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Fev 2014 às 16:27)

Boa tarde,
Sem chuva de momento, bastante frio lá fora.
Durante a madrugada, tivemos bastante chuva acompanhada de granizo.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Fev 2014 às 16:31)

falta precipitação por estas bandas...

é pena... penso que um aguaceiro mais forte poderia dar neve acima dos 400/500 M


----------



## Falkor (3 Fev 2014 às 16:32)

Esta um bocado escuro por aqui


----------



## PauloSR (3 Fev 2014 às 16:34)

dlourenco disse:


> Relatos de neve em Vieira do Minho em cotas baixas (Anjos)
> 
> Já com uma boa acumulação



Anjos é uma zona que acontece bastantes vezes... Tal facto, deve-se à sua localização face à serra da Cabreira


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Fev 2014 às 16:35)

PauloSR disse:


> Anjos é uma zona que acontece bastantes vezes... Tal facto, deve-se à sua localização face à serra da Cabreira



fica a cerca de 600 M vai de encontro a previsão do IPMA.


----------



## Paula (3 Fev 2014 às 16:40)

dlourenco disse:


> Relatos de neve em Vieira do Minho em cotas baixas (Anjos)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas 
Cheguei à pouco do Gerês.  Neve só mesmo nos pontos mais altos. O que estava  nas estradas era granizo acumulado.

Durante as viagens apanhei sleet e granizo forte.
Penso que a humidade não deixou cair algo mais.
Passei pelo Rio Caldo, Brufe, Santo António de Mixões, Terras de Bouro... nada, niet 

O frio, esse, era notório.
Logo coloco algumas fotos.


----------



## sauran (3 Fev 2014 às 16:42)

Eu fui dar uma volta ate montalegre e nevava bastante a hora do almoco


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Fev 2014 às 16:43)

Bastante frio, vento SO.
Tempo nublado, sem chuva de momento.


----------



## james (3 Fev 2014 às 16:46)

Paula disse:


> Boas
> Cheguei à pouco do Gerês.  Neve só mesmo nos pontos mais altos. O que estava  nas estradas era granizo acumulado.
> 
> Durante as viagens apanhei sleet e granizo forte.
> ...



E o clima do nosso Litoral Norte , muito bom para chuva , nem por isso para neve .


----------



## ipinto (3 Fev 2014 às 17:00)

Grande aguaceiro que caiu agora misturado com granizo, sentiu-se logo uma descida de temperatura fogo...


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Fev 2014 às 17:29)

Bem, bom evento este  Pois é, as surpresas em Meteorologia acontecem e hoje tivemos localmente neve em cotas muito baixas. Por aqui, caiu um aguaceiro de neve por volta das 10h, e depois tem caído por vezes água-neve. Aliás neste momento cai um aguaceiro com alguns flocos  de neve. Temperatura de 3º


----------



## supercell (3 Fev 2014 às 17:37)

Bastante escuro a Oeste e Noroeste! Vem lá uma carga de àgua...


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2014 às 17:41)

Boas,

Mas que frio está na rua, sigo com 6.2 ºC actuais.

Grande negrume se aproxima de Oeste

Edit: trovoada,  foi audível um trovão agora mesmo


----------



## dgstorm (3 Fev 2014 às 17:41)

Tambem cheguei agora de Brufe e nada de neve, só uns restos, entretanto quando estava la começou a chover, estavam 2ºC.

Por aqui 8,1ºC e a descer.


----------



## supercell (3 Fev 2014 às 17:46)

Aqui já chove alguma coisa.


----------



## Paelagius (3 Fev 2014 às 17:50)

Chuva acomapnhada de alguns clarões.


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2014 às 17:51)

Começa a chover, mas isto não é apenas chuva, há qualquer mistura pelo meio, talvez saraiva já muito derretida...


----------



## Paula (3 Fev 2014 às 17:51)

Ora aqui vai disto:

Escadório ao lado da igreja de Santo António de Mixões (733m)







Brufe, Terras de Bouro, junto ao restaurante "O Abocanhado" (759m)











Vista para o alto da Serra







Barragem bem carregadinha   localização perto de Valdozende (a cerca de 302m)


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2014 às 17:59)

Epá eu ia jurar que cai alguma agua neve neste momento....5.8 ºC actuais


----------



## dgstorm (3 Fev 2014 às 17:59)

Nessa altura nao tinha mesmo neve nenhuma... Eu fui à bocado, e tinha uns restos só.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (3 Fev 2014 às 18:00)

Bela saraivada por aqui há minutos. Chuva e vento forte agora.


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Fev 2014 às 18:02)

Snifa disse:


> Epá eu ia jurar que cai alguma agua neve neste momento....5.8 ºC actuais


Não me parece. Aqui estão 3º e é só chuva, talvez fosse granizo


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2014 às 18:05)

Meteofan disse:


> Não me parece. Aqui estão 3º e é só chuva, talvez fosse granizo



É um granizo que se desfaz ao tocar nos vidros...

Agora é só chuva intensa e da grossa


----------



## Paula (3 Fev 2014 às 18:07)

Desculpem-me os sons de fundo, mas tava tudo a delirar com o granizo


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Fev 2014 às 18:07)

Aqui está céu encoberto, não chove e estão 3º


----------



## darque_viana (3 Fev 2014 às 18:08)

Por cá, céu muito nublado a tarde toda, depois de uma manhã com o sol a espreitar.
Apenas caíram umas pingas mas está muito desagradável andar na rua


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Fev 2014 às 18:40)

Aqui em Espinho á aproximadamente 45 minutos caiu granizo e choveu imenso.
Neste momento sigo com *8,9ºC*, vento a *18 km/h* de *NE* e *20,0 mm* acumulados.

As células deslocaram-se para Este o que é possível nevar nas Serras de elevada altitude e a altitudes médias cair água-neve.
Como a webcam da Gralheira na Serra de Montemuro parou hoje de manhã ás 10:55h não sei dizer como está por lá mas acho que ainda tem mais neve do que hoje de manhã.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Fev 2014 às 18:48)

sigo com 5,5 ºC subi ate aos 500 estavam 3 ºC com alguma agua neve!
agora vos digo que nevão que deve estar a cair nas terras acima dos 700 M


----------



## LousadaMeteo (3 Fev 2014 às 18:52)

Será que ainda pode nevar por aqui ? 

já caiu água neve várias vezes


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Fev 2014 às 18:54)

LousadaMeteo disse:


> Será que ainda pode nevar por aqui ?
> 
> já caiu água neve várias vezes



infelizmente não.. a cota de neve vai subir..


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Fev 2014 às 19:04)

Aqui por Gaia, está céu encoberto, sigo com 5,9ºC 

http://i.imgur.com/FWVYsgc.jpg


----------



## Paula (3 Fev 2014 às 19:11)

Por cá tudo calmo. Não chove.

8.0ºC, atuais.


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Fev 2014 às 19:30)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Aqui por Gaia, está céu encoberto, sigo com 5,9ºC
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/FWVYsgc.jpg



Tu estás a quantos metros/quilómetros da praia aproximadamente?

Eu a 450 metros da praia estou com 8,2ºC.


----------



## dgstorm (3 Fev 2014 às 19:36)

6,9ºC e chove!


----------



## Mikovski (3 Fev 2014 às 19:40)

Quando desci da serra de freita abaixo dos 600m a estrada estava branca e chovia água-neve com 3º. Não acumulava mas mais para o interior da noite talvez haja surpresas.
Quando desci ja a estrada tava toda branca.

No topo da S. da Freita nevou bastante mas o vento não deixava acumular e mesmo com 0º demorava poucos minutos a derreter.

Vou ver se coloco os videos no youtubo.


----------



## vinc7e (3 Fev 2014 às 19:50)

Por cá neste momento não chove.
Temperatura 6.5°C


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Fev 2014 às 19:54)

Trovão fortissímo tremeu tudo


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Fev 2014 às 20:03)

Parece que foi o único trovão,fui á janela e estive 5 minutos a olhar para o céu e não vi nada.

Edit 20:07

Aqui está o raio que caiu perto de Espinho ao bocado, a sensivelmente 5/6 km daqui.


----------



## james (3 Fev 2014 às 20:27)

Boa noite , 

Na Serra de Arga cai agua - neve a cerca de 700m de altitude com o termometro a marcar quase 0° C .


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2014 às 20:29)

Chove bem por aqui, sigo com *35 mm* acumulados.

Continua frio com 6.6 ºc actuais


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Fev 2014 às 20:33)

Miguel96 disse:


> Tu estás a quantos metros/quilómetros da praia aproximadamente?
> 
> Eu a 450 metros da praia estou com 8,2ºC.



Boas,Estou em canelas, 180m de altitude e 5,7km a costa.
Sigo com 5,7ºC


----------



## Paula (3 Fev 2014 às 20:47)

Boa noite.

A noite aqui segue calma mas fria.
Chuviscou qualquer coisa pelas 19:30h...

7.1ºC


----------



## João Pedro (3 Fev 2014 às 20:49)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia de inverno bem rigoroso. Depois de uma manhã relativamente calma havendo apenas a registar um breve aguaceiro de granizo, durante a tarde a coisa "enegreceu" um pouco. Pelas 18h00 e picos caiu um fortíssimo aguaceiro e a temperatura desceu consideravelmente. 

Neste momento cai mais um aguaceiro moderado/forte e está muito frio.


----------



## Mikovski (3 Fev 2014 às 20:53)

Alguem conhece um editor de video que coloque os videos que estão de pernas pró ar para a posição direita?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Fev 2014 às 20:55)

sigo com 5 ºC e uma chuva gelada!!!!

fica para a historia a queda de agua neve por volta da 10h30 que ninguém estaria a espera aqui pela zona!


----------



## Mikovski (3 Fev 2014 às 20:59)

WOW






Acho que vai haver suspresas...


----------



## João Pedro (3 Fev 2014 às 21:06)

Mikovski disse:


> Alguem conhece um editor de video que coloque os videos que estão de pernas pró ar para a posição direita?



Parece-me relativamente fácil!


----------



## Mikovski (3 Fev 2014 às 21:26)

Obrigado João Pedro, vou tentar e depois ponho aqui.

Entretanto ponho algumas fotos:
















não dei pra muitas porque vento, chuva e nevoeiro não deixaram.
Quando vim embora estava a ficar agressivo, muito vento e neve misturado com gelo.

Depois ponho dois videos porreiros foitos dentro to carro.


----------



## xes (3 Fev 2014 às 21:58)

Serra da freita desilude sempre nestes nevoes nem com temperaturas baixas nem quase a 1100m mas pronto


----------



## xes (3 Fev 2014 às 22:07)

Eu disse quase 1100 metros não leste bem


----------



## supercell (3 Fev 2014 às 22:21)

Tudo calmo, com a lua bem visível a Oeste.


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Fev 2014 às 22:51)

Está uma célula isolada em desenvolvimento a Oeste da cidade do Porto, Matosinhos, Espinho e Ovar, será que vai originar actividade eléctrica?
Eis a questão.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Fev 2014 às 22:52)

Vai! Acabou de roncar por aqui!


----------



## dj_teko (3 Fev 2014 às 22:52)

Grande trovão


----------



## Mikovski (3 Fev 2014 às 22:52)

Tou a ouvir muitos trovões longos no Porto, mas não vi flashes nenhums.
Deu para tremer os vidros.

Alguem sabe de que direção veem?


----------



## Paelagius (3 Fev 2014 às 22:53)

Não estou em casa. Mas também ouvi, por duas vezes, a roncar em Gaia.


----------



## supercell (3 Fev 2014 às 22:53)




----------



## Paula (3 Fev 2014 às 22:54)

dj_teko disse:


> Grande trovão



Mandem praqui um bocadinho desses roncos para animar a coisa 

Tudo calmo e 7.0ºC.


----------



## Falkor (3 Fev 2014 às 22:54)

Tb ouvi, mas ver, n vi nada.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (3 Fev 2014 às 22:54)

Por aqui ouvi 3 roncos ao longe,


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2014 às 22:54)

Trovoada! Grande trovão, um ribombar longo.

*39 mm* acumulados

Começa a chover grosso!


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Fev 2014 às 22:55)

Mikovski disse:


> Tou a ouvir muitos trovões longos no Porto, mas não vi flashes nenhums.
> Deu para tremer os vidros.
> 
> Alguem sabe de que direção veem?



Oeste-Este

Neste momento não oiço nada.


----------



## ipinto (3 Fev 2014 às 22:55)

Ouve-se trovoes em Matosinhos...


----------



## Paelagius (3 Fev 2014 às 22:56)

supercell disse:


>



Sem dúvida! Quero ir para casa o quanto antes para obter uma(s). João Pedro, conseguiste avistar algum?


----------



## Mikovski (3 Fev 2014 às 22:58)

Dá-me a sensação que a temperatura desceu derrepente.
Saí á 10 minutos e agora sente-se mais frio.
Também vejo chuva por cima da foz e matosinhos.

Snifa, confirmas a descida de temperatura?


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2014 às 22:59)

Ouvem-se roncos constantes

5.9 ºC actuais

Chuva grossa e gelada neste momento!


----------



## João Pedro (3 Fev 2014 às 23:01)

Chove bem agora!


----------



## João Pedro (3 Fev 2014 às 23:01)

Paelagius disse:


> Sem dúvida! Quero ir para casa o quanto antes para obter uma(s). João Pedro, conseguiste avistar algum?


Estou na sala com a janela fechada!  Vou espreitar...


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2014 às 23:03)

Mikovski disse:


> Dá-me a sensação que a temperatura desceu derrepente.
> Saí á 10 minutos e agora sente-se mais frio.
> Também vejo chuva por cima da foz e matosinhos.
> 
> Snifa, confirmas a descida de temperatura?




Sim, confirmo, e continua a descer, 5.6 ºC actuais.

Mas que trovoada mais estranha, ouvem-se trovões mas ainda não consegui avistar um único clarão

Entretanto chove forte agora!


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2014 às 23:05)

Chuva torrencial agora!


----------



## Paelagius (3 Fev 2014 às 23:07)

Grande clarão e estouro!


----------



## Falkor (3 Fev 2014 às 23:08)

Este foi forte


----------



## ipinto (3 Fev 2014 às 23:08)

Grande estrondo.....


----------



## Mikovski (3 Fev 2014 às 23:08)

Dass...
Que flash!!!


----------



## meteoamador (3 Fev 2014 às 23:08)

Chuva fraca e tudo calmo a temperatura desce lentamente 6.4ºC atuais.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Fev 2014 às 23:08)

BRUTAL relâmpago e trovão!!!  Estava à janela e ia morrendo de susto! Até estou a tremer pá!


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Fev 2014 às 23:08)

Cá estão os tambores...


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2014 às 23:09)

Agora sim, grande relâmpago e trovão brutal que estremeceu tudo, chove torrencialmente

Até as janelas e paredes vibraram, grande trovão


----------



## ipinto (3 Fev 2014 às 23:10)

Somos dois lol



João Pedro disse:


> BRUTAL relâmpago e trovão!!!  Estava à janela e ia morrendo de susto! Até estou a tremer pá!


----------



## quimdabrita (3 Fev 2014 às 23:12)

Ouvi o trovão mas dispenso bem os relâmpagos. Já chega de estragos.


----------



## Paelagius (3 Fev 2014 às 23:13)

Está a cair granizo em Gaia.


----------



## The_simpson (3 Fev 2014 às 23:14)

começa agora a chover... mas muito longe da vossa actual animação


----------



## Mikovski (3 Fev 2014 às 23:16)

João Pedro disse:


> BRUTAL relâmpago e trovão!!!  Estava à janela e ia morrendo de susto! Até estou a tremer pá!



Eu acho que vou ter de ir mudar de cuecas. 
Estou no PC vi o relampago pelo canto do olho e até dei um salto só com o clarão! Nunca tinha visto tal.


----------



## Stinger (3 Fev 2014 às 23:17)

Pessoal cheguei agora do marao eheheh 

E tirei muitas fotos ...

caia agua neve po volta dos 600m , acumular so apartir dos 900 m +/- que nevao

No topo do marao estava -0.5ºC  , aqui em gondomar agora 5ºC


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2014 às 23:17)

Mas que dilúvio, que chuva tão grossa

*42.6 mm* e a subir.


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Fev 2014 às 23:20)

Passou tudo ao lado


----------



## Mikovski (3 Fev 2014 às 23:23)

Boas fotos.
Em que parte do Marão Stinger?


----------



## João Pedro (3 Fev 2014 às 23:24)

Mikovski disse:


> Eu acho que vou ter de ir mudar de cuecas.
> Estou no PC vi o relampago pelo canto do olho e até dei um salto só com o clarão! Nunca tinha visto tal.


Eu estava mesmo de frente. Parecia que um mega paparazzi me estava a tirar uma mega fotografia! 

Abrandou agora mas parece-me que se ouvem mais ao longe.


----------



## Stinger (3 Fev 2014 às 23:33)

Mikovski disse:


> Boas fotos.
> Em que parte do Marão Stinger?



alto de espinho 

Ainda ia por uma estrada secundaria ate ao topo do marao mas era arriscado:






atras da carrinha ia se para o topo


----------



## Umberto (3 Fev 2014 às 23:33)

Mikovski disse:


> Obrigado João Pedro, vou tentar e depois ponho aqui.
> 
> Entretanto ponho algumas fotos:
> 
> ...


Onde foram tiradas as fotos?


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Fev 2014 às 23:35)

Em Gaia, cai granizo temperatura desceu para os 5.1*C !


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Fev 2014 às 23:39)

@@@ humberto essas fotos sao na serra da freita


@@@@ stinger perdeste um curto episódio de agua neve na nossa zona :P

temperatura a descer e a chuva continua mas que belo inicio de Fevereiro!!


----------



## Mikovski (3 Fev 2014 às 23:41)

Umberto,
Foram na Seera da Freita, mesmo no topo. Subi pelo Merujal, mas as fotos foram no parque eólico.

O video está a carregar no youtube. Assim que tiver coloco aqui.


----------



## Stinger (3 Fev 2014 às 23:42)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> @@@ humberto essas fotos sao na serra da freita
> 
> 
> @@@@ stinger perdeste um curto episódio de agua neve na nossa zona :P
> ...



A minha foto de perfil é na santa justa no ano que nevou bem :P


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Fev 2014 às 23:47)

Stinger disse:


> A minha foto de perfil é na santa justa no ano que nevou bem :P



bem me lembro desse dia bastava subir ate ao alto de Valongo para ver 100% neve!


----------



## CptRena (3 Fev 2014 às 23:51)

Bem, o fórum esteve/tem estado animado. Por aqui nada de particular a apontar.

Em princípio não cai granizo até às 00:00 e por isso posso já escrever os extremos de hoje (no sensor Auriol)

Min: 5,9°C * Durante aguaceiro de granizo, de madrugada ≈3:10
Max: 13,5°C * Perto do meio-dia

Como referi no tópico do dito termómetro, era excelente se o mesmo registasse a hora a que se deram os extremos.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Fev 2014 às 23:57)

Boa noite.

Belas imagens e bons vídeos por aqui, para além dos inúmeros relatos que aqui deram ao longo do dia.

Hoje estive em modo-off

Nada de especial observei, mas certamente alguma coisa se terá passado por cá.
O acumulado do dia é de *38,9 mm*. Nada mau...
Vão caindo aguaceiros nesta noite e o vento sopra fraco de SSE.

*Tatual: 5,2ºC
Hr: 91%​*
Para amanhã teremos então novo "round" de chuva forte, acompanhada também de vento forte.


*Os acumulados de lamentações estão a subir, e a chuva de críticas aumenta com o passar dos dias. Temos em crescendo um vendaval de lamúrias, que se estende de norte a sul do nosso litoral norte.
​*


----------



## Aurélio (4 Fev 2014 às 00:09)

Bom como esperava aí por essas bandas renderia hoje em especial no Minho uns 30 mm da frente e o resto seria aguaceiros aí uns 40 mm e efectivamente nos sitios do costume aconteceu ...

Amanhã a chuva deverá ser persistente no litoral norte e depois da hora de almoço, tornar-se-á gradualmente persistente ou forte acompanhado de vento intenso ....

Penso que amanhã o Snifa, Aristrocata, e o Rui Pedro poderão acumular no final do dia uns 60 a 80 mm.


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Fev 2014 às 00:17)

Acumulados *37,8mm* no dia de hoje começo bem o mês de Fevereiro...e a semana promete ser "molhada"...


----------



## jpmartins (4 Fev 2014 às 00:22)

Boa Noite,

Por aqui o dia rendeu 23.9mm.
Teve de tudo, granizo, chuva forte, trovoada, vento forte, etc.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Fev 2014 às 00:34)

A noite segue calma por Braga, estive na cidade até há bem pouco tempo e não vi sinais de trovoada. Apercebi-me foi de alguma chuva gelada e uns 5ºC. 


Por Merelim estão 6,6ºC e não chove de momento, aproximam-se pequenas células de oeste, a ver se é a nossa vez.


----------



## Stinger (4 Fev 2014 às 00:49)

Mais


----------



## ELJICUATRO (4 Fev 2014 às 01:13)

Ruipedroo disse:


> A noite segue calma por Braga, estive na cidade até há bem pouco tempo e não vi sinais de trovoada. Apercebi-me foi de alguma chuva gelada e uns 5ºC.
> 
> 
> Por Merelim estão 6,6ºC e não chove de momento, aproximam-se pequenas células de oeste, a ver se é a nossa vez.



Boa noite Caro Ruipedroo,

Espera pela chegada amanhã dos efeitos da Menina PETRA a SW da Irlanda e dos seus 950 hPa!!!  

Já estou a ver o povo bracarense a queixar-se amanhã à tarde do mau tempo (chuva e vento forte).    

Cmps.


----------



## Snifa (4 Fev 2014 às 08:14)

Bom dia, 

ontem o acumulado ficou nos *44 mm*

Hoje sigo com *4.6 mm* até ao momento, choveu forte esta manhã pelas 7:30.

Céu escuro e o vento já assobia..

8.9 ºc actuais

Pressão em queda.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Fev 2014 às 09:34)

Boas,

por aqui o vento já sopra fraco a moderado, alguma chuva fraca também já caiu.


Acumulados *4,5 mm* desde as 0H.


Tudo a postos para receber a convidada do costume.


----------



## james (4 Fev 2014 às 10:27)

Bom dia ,

Por aqui chove de forma moderada e com o vento forte e a ficar cada vez mais forte ! 

Tatual : 10° C

PA : 1010 hPa


----------



## james (4 Fev 2014 às 11:33)

Chove torrencialmente e vento fortissimo , isto vai tudo pelos ares ! ! !


----------



## Paula (4 Fev 2014 às 11:35)

Bom dia.

Por cá a chuva, por vezes, já vai sendo puxada a vento.
10.3ºC


----------



## darque_viana (4 Fev 2014 às 11:42)

Bom dia!
Por cá chuva e vento forte, nada que já não se esperasse! E lá está a Galiza outra vez a levar com mais animação do que nós 

Já agora desculpem o off-topic, mas hoje falou-se de Meteorologia na Mixórdia de Temáticas  fica o link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGhpVpkNmeA


----------



## ipinto (4 Fev 2014 às 11:47)

Tá demais lol o Mixordia é demais mesmo..



darque_viana disse:


> Bom dia!
> Por cá chuva e vento forte, nada que já não se esperasse! E lá está a Galiza outra vez a levar com mais animação do que nós
> 
> Já agora desculpem o off-topic, mas hoje falou-se de Meteorologia na Mixórdia de Temáticas  fica o link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGhpVpkNmeA


----------



## vinc7e (4 Fev 2014 às 11:54)

Chuva forte neste momento


----------



## james (4 Fev 2014 às 11:57)

Diluvio ! ! ! !


----------



## Cadito (4 Fev 2014 às 11:57)

Começou a festa. Vento forte e chuvinha da boa.


----------



## Paelagius (4 Fev 2014 às 12:00)

Vento forte e chove, chove, chove... Temperatura 10.8ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Fev 2014 às 12:06)

Bom dia\boa tarde...

Por aqui está a chover de forma moderada.
O vento sopra agora moderado a forte de SSE.
O acumulado de hoje é de 7,6 mm.

Parece que começa a "festa"...

*Tatual: 9,1ºC
Hr: 90%​*


----------



## Paelagius (4 Fev 2014 às 12:11)

Chuva torrencial


----------



## Paula (4 Fev 2014 às 12:17)

Rajadas bem fortes neste momento


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Fev 2014 às 12:19)

Aqui por Palmeira (a escassos km de Merelim) já chove há algum tempo, embora nada de especial para já, o vento vai soprando fraco a moderado com rajadas. 


Segundo a estação da escola por cá já caíram *7,1 mm*.


----------



## sergiosilva (4 Fev 2014 às 12:50)

Neste momento pode dizer-se que começou a festa aqui por Braga, vento e chuva a aumentar de intensidade. Esperar para ver no que isto vai dar???


----------



## Bracaro (4 Fev 2014 às 12:58)

Aqui em Braga está difícil de andar na rua, o guarda-chuva quase que não abriga nada.

Neste momento estão 9,1º - termómetro AURIOL  comprado no LIDL.


----------



## Snifa (4 Fev 2014 às 13:03)

Por aqui vai tudo pelo ar, fortes rajadas de vento , chuva intensa , sigo com *10.4 mm *acumulados


----------



## james (4 Fev 2014 às 13:06)

Que ventania louca , impressionante ! ! !

E chove forte ja a varias horas sem parar ! 

Tatual : 9.7 ° C

PA : 1006 hPa


----------



## Paelagius (4 Fev 2014 às 13:12)

Está uma "aragem" lá fora... Temperatura 10.2ºC.


----------



## vinc7e (4 Fev 2014 às 13:13)

A galiza está a levar como uma rega monumental


----------



## Paelagius (4 Fev 2014 às 13:23)

A chuva é tanta que diminui o raio de visibilidade para uma distância inferior a 2000m.


----------



## Snifa (4 Fev 2014 às 13:29)

Temporal instalado pelo Porto!

*15 mm*


----------



## darque_viana (4 Fev 2014 às 13:31)

Rajadas fortíssimas!! Isto num 4º andar virado para o mar assobia e de que forma!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (4 Fev 2014 às 13:36)

vinc7e disse:


> A galiza está a levar como uma rega monumental



Boa tarde Caro vinc7e,

A Galiza está a levar forte e feio com os efeitos do sistema frontal PETRA.

Alguns dados interessantes do outro lado da fronteira:

Rajada máxima de vento registada até ao momento:

Muralla: 138.2 km/h

Precipitação acumulada desde a meia noite de hoje:

Fontecada: 44.7 mm

Cmps.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Fev 2014 às 13:38)

Por Gaia , a temperatura mantém-se constante 9,1ºC
A chuva forte acompanhada de vento continua.
Deixo aqui a estação metereológica que acompanho a algum tempo.
http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (4 Fev 2014 às 13:45)

Boas tardes Nortenhos!
Hoje o dia está autenticamente invernal, normal para a época do ano, deixem a milagrosa e precisa chuva cair! (Podia estar é menos vento  que até assusta)
Tatual:*7.8ºC*
Hrelativa:*96%*
Rajada:*58.5 Km/h*
Acumulado:*20.5mm*


----------



## Paelagius (4 Fev 2014 às 13:46)

O alerta laranja do IPMA, relativo à chuva, para o distrito do Porto, vigora a partir das 3 da tarde.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (4 Fev 2014 às 13:48)

darque_viana disse:


> Rajadas fortíssimas!! Isto num 4º andar virado para o mar assobia e de que forma!



Boa tarde Caro colega,

Por estas bandas as rajadas de vento (SW) metem respeito e chove de forma persistente (fraca e pontualmente moderada).

Pressão em queda: 1004 hPa

Cmps.


----------



## Paelagius (4 Fev 2014 às 13:55)

O vento está a intensificar-se por aqui...


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Fev 2014 às 13:59)

Por Palmeira já chove forte há bastante tempo, parece que agora só pára lá para o fim do dia. O vento vai soprando fraco a moderado, algumas rajadas mas espaçadas no tempo. 

*12 mm* segundo a estação da escola.


----------



## Mikovski (4 Fev 2014 às 14:00)

Aqui fica o video que fiz ontem a atravessar o parque eólico da Serra da Freita.

Neste começou a nevar antes de chegar ao topo.


Quando cheguei ao Parque Eólico parou de nevar, mas sempre dá para ver a neve.


Depois de tirar umas fotos escureceu e começou a nevar e a cair gelo ficando a estrada toda branca. A maior dificuldade ao conduzir foi a grossa neblina baixinha que só deixava ver a berma esquerda.


----------



## Mikovski (4 Fev 2014 às 14:01)

Bom já está.

Um deles está de pernas para o ar mas ao fazer play fica direito.


----------



## Snifa (4 Fev 2014 às 14:05)

Continua o temporal, parece que piora cada vez mais.

*21 mm *acumulados e a subir


----------



## Paelagius (4 Fev 2014 às 14:09)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Pressão em queda: 1004 hPa




Tenho prestado alguma atenção a um barómetro antigo e decorativo à entrada, penso não muito fidedigno, mas que tem revelado uma descida de valores de pressão desde da manhã. Neste momento aponta para 999 hPa.


----------



## rfilipeg (4 Fev 2014 às 14:09)

Até agora não tenho notado assim tão mau tempo. Apenas a chuva está a ser persistente e por vezes forte. A nível de vento para já está a ser uma desilusão.


----------



## CptRena (4 Fev 2014 às 14:13)

Mikovski disse:


> Quando cheguei ao Parque Eólico parou de nevar, mas sempre dá para ver a neve.
> [url]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pXuc8Heq1c&feature=player_detailpage[/URL]
> 
> Depois de tirar umas fotos escureceu e começou a nevar e a cair gelo ficando a estrada toda branca. A maior dificuldade ao conduzir foi a grossa neblina baixinha que só deixava ver a berma esquerda.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnRmXAwQFlc&feature=player_detailpage





Mikovski disse:


> Só consigo por os links!




O truque está no formato dos links. Para aparecer o visualizador no fórum o link tem que ser não SSL (em vez de https substitui por http).
Também podes retirar esta parte: "&feature=player_detailpage"
Mas para o visualizador já não tem importância, é mesmo só o facto de estar https em vez de http.

····················································
Edição
Fogo, estou sempre a chegar atrasado para postar


----------



## Paula (4 Fev 2014 às 14:14)

Chuva persistente.

14mm nas estações das redondezas.


----------



## Falkor (4 Fev 2014 às 14:17)

Por aqui a chuva cai certinha.

TA:10.4ºC
PA:990hpa
HR:77%
Vento: 10.8Kmh


----------



## james (4 Fev 2014 às 14:21)

Mas que diluvio , meu Deus ! ! !

E rajadas de vento que abanam tudo , assim a olho diria que ja houve rajadas de 80 hm / h . 

E esta a piorar , pressao em queda ( ja vai em 1003 hPa ) , temperatura de apenas 9° C .


----------



## ELJICUATRO (4 Fev 2014 às 14:21)

Paelagius disse:


> Tenho prestado alguma atenção a um barómetro antigo e decorativo à entrada, penso não muito fidedigno, mas que tem revelado uma descida de valores de pressão desde da manhã. Neste momento aponta para 999 hPa.



Neste momento estou com 1002 hPa (cavamento em curso)


----------



## Bracaro (4 Fev 2014 às 14:22)

Segundo a MeteoGalicia, já se registou uma rajada de 140 km/h em Vimianzo.

https://twitter.com/MeteoGalicia/status/430693536619433984/photo/1


----------



## dj_teko (4 Fev 2014 às 14:24)

Está que não se pode por aqui


----------



## ELJICUATRO (4 Fev 2014 às 14:27)

Falkor disse:


> Por aqui a chuva cai certinha.
> 
> TA:10.4ºC
> PA:990hpa
> ...



Boa tarde Caro Falkor,

Acho a sua pressão muito baixa (talvez devido à calibragem). Por exemplo o aeroporto Sá Carneiro no seu último METAR das 14H UTC dá o seguinte:

QNH (1002hPa) e com vento de 26 nós (Kt) de quadrante Sul e c/ rajadas de 40 nós.

Cmps.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Fev 2014 às 14:34)

Perto do hospital de São João,  no ISEP os dados são:
Temp: 11.1*C
HR: 96%
Pressão: 1001.8mb(em queda)
Rajada máx: 56Km/h
Chuva: 26mm


----------



## JoaoCodeco (4 Fev 2014 às 14:40)

Boa tarde
Vento forte e chuva nem se fala


----------



## CptRena (4 Fev 2014 às 14:40)

A tempestade está a ganhar intensidade. Chuva de pingos grossos mas esparsos, mas o vento está a ganhar muita velocidade.

A EMA do colega Estação SP registou há pouco a rajada máxima de 68,4km/h  Abana com tudo! Velocidade 30km/h SSO

Aqui a Auriol segue com 11,3°C


----------



## Falkor (4 Fev 2014 às 14:41)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa tarde Caro Falkor,
> 
> Acho a sua pressão muito baixa (talvez devido à calibragem). Por exemplo o aeroporto Sá Carneiro no seu último METAR das 14H UTC dá o seguinte:
> 
> ...



E assim como quem não quer a coisa, sem dár muito a entender que não percebo nada disto, como é que se calibra o animal?


----------



## ELJICUATRO (4 Fev 2014 às 14:51)

Falkor disse:


> E assim como quem não quer a coisa, sem dár muito a entender que não percebo nada disto, como é que se calibra o animal?



Caro Falkor,

Tem que ver no manual de instruções da sua estação METEO os passos específicos para calibrar. Terá que ter em conta por exemplo a pressão barométrica das estações vizinhas . Neste momento acho que a sua estação está com +-11 hPa a mais!!!!

Poderá usar o seguinte link (METAR TAF Sá Carneiro) para comparação:

http://pt.allmetsat.com/metar-taf/portugal-espanha.php?icao=LPPR

Cmps.


----------



## Falkor (4 Fev 2014 às 14:55)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Caro Falkor,
> 
> Tem que ver no manual de instruções da sua estação METEO os passos específicos para calibrar. Terá que ter em conta por exemplo a pressão barométrica das estações vizinhas . Neste momento acho que a sua estação está com +-11 hPa a mais!!!!
> 
> ...




Muito obrigado, na primeira oportunidade vou fazer isso, entretanto não faculto essa informação para não induzir em erro.
Obrigado
Desculpem o offtopic


----------



## CptRena (4 Fev 2014 às 14:59)

Falkor disse:


> E assim como quem não quer a coisa, sem dár muito a entender que não percebo nada disto, como é que se calibra o animal?



Em tempo anticiclónico estável, de preferência, se for analógico deve ter um parafuso para ajustar, se for digital deverá ter um menu para corrigir a pressão (altitude). Depois é corrigir de acordo com o QNH mais próximo. Para a malta do norte, usem o QNH de OPO/LPPR ou de VGO/LEVX. Se estiverem mais próximos de Espanha usem o de Vigo se não usem o do Porto.

QNH para VGO às 14:30 era já de 997 o de OPO era de 1001. Por estas discrepâncias é que convém calibrar em tempo anticiclónico, tipo com o centro do A mesmo em cima da PI.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (4 Fev 2014 às 15:07)

HR- 98%
P.A- 1002.1
TEMP- 10.9ºC
Precipitação- 4.4
EMA,Viana do Castelo, Chafé


----------



## Snifa (4 Fev 2014 às 15:08)

*30.2 mm *acumulados, continua a chuva intensa e fortes rajadas de vento, pressão em queda vertiginosa.


----------



## darque_viana (4 Fev 2014 às 16:11)

Fui só eu, ou isto anda tão agitado que o fórum foi abaixo na última hora? 

A chuva dispersou um pouco, chove miudinho agora, mas continuam as rajadas muito fortes.


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Fev 2014 às 16:13)

darque_viana disse:


> Fui só eu, ou isto anda tão agitado que o fórum foi abaixo na última hora?
> 
> A chuva dispersou um pouco, chove miudinho agora, mas continuam as rajadas muito fortes.


Também tive dificuldades em aceder ao fórum. Aliás já as tinha tido no sábado quase toda a manhã.


----------



## jpmartins (4 Fev 2014 às 16:14)

Sigo com 9.9mm, o vento vai soprando com rajadas fortes (max. 66.0km/h).


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Fev 2014 às 16:25)

Na estão do ISEP, Paranhos:
Temperatura a subir:12.3ºC
HR:96%
Pa:1000mb
Rajada máx:66km/h
Chuva:38.1mm


----------



## Falkor (4 Fev 2014 às 16:36)

Chegou-me agora a informação que a estação do teleférico de Gaia esta a registar rajadas na ordem dos 72Kmh


----------



## Paelagius (4 Fev 2014 às 16:40)

Temperatura 11.8ºC Pressão* 996 HPa

*valor obtido atravé de um barómetro antigo apenas a servir-me de referência in situ


----------



## Paelagius (4 Fev 2014 às 16:52)

Falkor disse:


> Chegou-me agora a informação que a estação do teleférico de Gaia esta a registar rajadas na ordem dos 72Kmh



A estação na APDL também está a registar vento e rajadas em torno dos 20 m/s (~70hm/h)

http://www.apdl.pt/meteorologia


----------



## knightmasks (4 Fev 2014 às 16:53)

A situação aqui em Paços de Ferreira é muito má. Vento muito forte acompanhado de chuva forte também.


----------



## Nunotex (4 Fev 2014 às 16:57)

Em Braga, situação muito complicada! Vento forte e muita chuva... já houve duas quebras de energia!


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Fev 2014 às 17:09)

Ui,ui, que temporal. Chuva forte, e vento fortíssimo, devem haver rajadas próximas dos 100 km\h por aqui....


----------



## Skizzo (4 Fev 2014 às 17:11)

Este tempo já enjoa, tenho humidade a escorrer das paredes.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Fev 2014 às 17:15)

mandem um bocadinho cá para o Alentejo porque aqui chuva nem vê-la...


----------



## Nunotex (4 Fev 2014 às 17:17)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> mandem um bocadinho cá para o Alentejo porque aqui chuva nem vê-la...



Podes levar à vontade! Já temos chuva que chegue!


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Fev 2014 às 17:19)

Mas que tarde de Inverno!!


Ao meio da tarde apanhei um verdadeiro temporal na estrada, tive quase que parar, a chuva fazia fumo ao bater nos carros. 


Neste momento chove fraco mas o vento está a meter medo, vai tudo pelos ares! 


Segundo a estação da escola de Palmeira (onde estou), *28 mm* acumulados.


----------



## supercell (4 Fev 2014 às 17:20)

Por aqui vento moderado e chuva. 
Nada de muito grave por agora.


----------



## rfilipeg (4 Fev 2014 às 17:20)

Ora bem, tem sido uma tarde de temporal...chuva e vento. 
A rajada máxima que registei por aqui foram 81Km/h, nada comparado com aquilo que presenciei à 1 mês atrás, mas está a ser bom. De salientar que já estamos no pico e provavelmente daqui a 1h já deve de começar a melhorar no que diz respeito ao vento.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Fev 2014 às 17:20)

Nunotex disse:


> Em Braga, situação muito complicada! Vento forte e muita chuva... já houve duas quebras de energia!



Confirmo, estava consolado na net e puff, luz abaixo!


Não está para brincadeiras!


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Fev 2014 às 17:23)

Parece estar a piorar. Vento FORTISSIMO, houve agora um par de rajadas brutais. A Freguesia de Airães está sem eletricidade neste momento.


----------



## vinc7e (4 Fev 2014 às 17:30)

Impressionante, chove praticamente na horizontal


----------



## rfilipeg (4 Fev 2014 às 17:32)

Serão os últimos cartuchos do vento, dentro de 1h irá acalmar.


----------



## 1337 (4 Fev 2014 às 17:32)

QUE GRANDE CARGA DE ÁGUA SE ABATE POR CÁ  VENTO FORTE E CHUVA MUITO FORTE NESTE MOMENTO! LOGO METO O VÍDEO


----------



## VILA REAL (4 Fev 2014 às 17:34)

Por estas bandas do interior o vento é fortíssimo e os aguaceiros abundantes e com pingos enormes. A luz já quase foi abaixo mas resistiu.


----------



## Paelagius (4 Fev 2014 às 17:35)

Com tanta chuva, até se consegue notar a propagação do vento entre ela... O raio de visibilidade é cada vez menor, <1000m. Já não consigo ver a margem de Gaia.


----------



## Snifa (4 Fev 2014 às 17:40)

Está o caos pelo Porto, grande temporal de chuva e vento, nas ruas é só guarda-chuvas no chão, há pedaços de chapas/caleiras  e tapamentos pelo chão.

É impossível andar a pé na rua com o guarda chuva aberto, o vento simplesmente empurra as pessoas..

Neste momento muita chuva e vento, registo rajadas de 80 Km/ frequentes.

*43.8 mm* acumulados e a subir


----------



## darque_viana (4 Fev 2014 às 17:41)

Aqui pela região já há algumas ocorrências:





N202, na zona de Melgaço. Fotografia de Hugo Morgado

A A27 de Viana para Ponte de Lima também está cortada, suponho que devido à presença de lençóis de água, já habituais em alguns pontos críticos, ou então também árvores caídas.


----------



## rozzo (4 Fev 2014 às 17:41)

Snifa disse:


> É impossível andar a pé na rua com o guarda chuva aberto, o vento simplesmente empurra as pessoas..



E um videozito?


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Fev 2014 às 17:43)

Segundo o radar pelo Alto Minho deve estar feio, com este vento junta-se a chuva e aí estão os estragos. 

Por aqui está a ficar escuro a Oeste, vem aí da pesada.


----------



## Snifa (4 Fev 2014 às 17:44)

rozzo disse:


> E um videozito?



Vim agora da rua encharcado, 

Com este temporal nem tempo dá para filmar...


----------



## darque_viana (4 Fev 2014 às 17:47)

1337 disse:


> QUE GRANDE CARGA DE ÁGUA SE ABATE POR CÁ  VENTO FORTE E CHUVA MUITO FORTE NESTE MOMENTO! LOGO METO O VÍDEO



Aqui está a célula!  Passou ligeiramente acima de Viana 30 minutos antes, mas com menor dimensão!


----------



## jpmartins (4 Fev 2014 às 17:57)

Agora sim, chove bem neste momento. 
Rajada max. 69.2km/h.


----------



## Paula (4 Fev 2014 às 18:01)

Grande temporal nesta tarde. 
12.1ºC


----------



## Paelagius (4 Fev 2014 às 18:02)

O barómetro estabilizou e parece mostrar uma ligeira subida.


----------



## isioux (4 Fev 2014 às 18:11)

darque_viana disse:


> A A27 de Viana para Ponte de Lima também está cortada, suponho que devido à presença de lençóis de água, já habituais em alguns pontos críticos, ou então também árvores caídas.



Caiu um painel informativo pouco antes da saída para Portuzelo. Lençois de água até nem tinha muitos, mas depois da super chuvada que caiu já não sei.


----------



## Vince (4 Fev 2014 às 18:12)

Aqui no penico de Portugal, chove certinho há horas, sem excessos, mas se continua assim, vai haver problemas.


----------



## PauloSR (4 Fev 2014 às 18:15)

Impressionante!!! Chuva, chuva e mais chuva! Não dá tréguas...


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Fev 2014 às 18:18)

Alguém de Braga viu a nuvem que passou há pouco a norte? parecia uma shelf cloud. 


Mais a norte deve ter estado agreste. 


Neste momento começa-se a ver os montes ao redor e o horizonte, parece que vai acalmar.


----------



## Snifa (4 Fev 2014 às 18:24)

Não para a chuva intensa, sigo com *47.8 mm*

A estação do isep perto do hospital de S joão já ultrapassa os 50 mm

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Fev 2014 às 18:30)

Não abranda... Muito vento, e muita chuva. A média do mês tá quase atingida. Pelas previsões não me admiro nada que este mês chegue aos 300\400 mm no nosso cantinho


----------



## ipinto (4 Fev 2014 às 18:31)

Grande chuvada agora com muito vento á mistura.. acham que esta para acalmar apartir de que horas?


----------



## rfilipeg (4 Fev 2014 às 18:34)

ipinto disse:


> Grande chuvada agora com muito vento á mistura.. acham que esta para acalmar apartir de que horas?



Talvez uma meia hora e o vento abrande.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Fev 2014 às 18:38)

Boa noite.

Por falta de luz natural não filmo, mas isto está fenomenal.
Muito vento, muita chuva.
É transversal a todo o nosso Litoral Norte e não só confinado a esta ou aquela zona.
O vento tem soprado forte (*vento médio máximo: 51,5 km\h pelas 17.50h*), com rajadas (*máx. 61,9 km\h pelas 17.50h*).
O acumulado é de *60,2 mm* (12,7 mm na última hora).

*Tatual: 11,7ºC
Hr: 97%
P.Atm: 1000,0 hPa​*


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Fev 2014 às 18:46)

Vídeo da célula que passou de raspão a norte , isto por volta das 18H.

[ame="http://youtu.be/URN_Lvp_LGE"]http://youtu.be/URN_Lvp_LGE[/ame]


----------



## Mikovski (4 Fev 2014 às 19:06)

Vim agora da zona industrial da Maia e estava um diluvio autentico.
No final da via norte, quem entra para a VCI tinha uma arvore tombada a ocupar 2 faixas!!!


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (4 Fev 2014 às 19:12)

A frente aqui acaba de passar. Vento roda para Oeste.


----------



## supercell (4 Fev 2014 às 19:19)

Por aqui tudo fechado e vento com rajadas fortes...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (4 Fev 2014 às 19:21)

Alguns valores interessantes do outro lado da fronteira (Atualização):

Precipitação acumulada desde a meia noite de hoje:

- Fontecada: 89.6 mm

Rajada máxima do vento:

- Xesteiras: 152.8 km/h
- Punta Candieira: 143.8 km/h
- Castro Vicaludo (nas proximidades do nosso amigo cstools.net): 131.7 km/h


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Fev 2014 às 19:31)

Por Gaia, temperatura a descer nos últimos minutos sigo com 9.9ºC
A chuva e o vento também tem vindo a diminuir de intensidade.


----------



## ogalo (4 Fev 2014 às 19:32)

Depois do temporal de hoje a tarde , agora já esta tudo mais calmo....


----------



## Vince (4 Fev 2014 às 19:37)

Calmaria quase total agora, já se pode ir à rua sem ter que forçar o guarda-chuva a fazer espargatas.


----------



## Snifa (4 Fev 2014 às 19:44)

Ainda chove mas menos, o vento diminuiu de intensidade.

*50.2 mm* acumulados.

9.8 ºC actuais

*116.6 mm* este mês ( em apenas 4 dias )

Ano hidrológico acima dos 1000 mm,  sigo com *1039.3 mm* desde 1/10/2013


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Fev 2014 às 19:55)

Situação bem mais calma agora.
Continua a chover, fraco, e o vento sopra agora fraco a moderado de SO.
A tendência é o vento manter-se do quadrante SO nos próximos dias.

O acumulado elevou-se a *65,5 mm*.

*Tatual: 9,8ºC
Hr: 95%
P.Atm: 1002,0 hPa​*


----------



## João Pedro (4 Fev 2014 às 20:00)

Boas!

Bem, que tarde tempestuosa que se abateu sobre o Porto hoje! Vento forte, fortíssimo por vezes, chuva, chuva, chuva e mais chuva, por vezes extremamente intensa, diluviana, outras quase uma morrinha batida a vento que dava um ar de estar chover na horizontal! Água a escorrer por todos os lados e já sem se conseguir inflitrar no solo. Enfim, uma delícia! 

Agora tudo calmo.


----------



## Snifa (4 Fev 2014 às 20:17)

Continua saga dos " mini" tornados, mas cá fica a notícia:

*Mini-tornado afeta mais de uma dezena de estufas em Aguçadoura e Estela*

Segunda-feira, 03 Fevereiro, 2014 13:47

Um mini-tornado que se formou no mar, pelas 3 horas da madrugada desta segunda-feira, ao largo da freguesia de Aguçadoura, Póvoa de Varzim, destruiu 12 estufas hortícolas localizadas em Aguçadoura e Estela.

O mini-tornado, que atravessou os campos próximos do campo de futebol de Aguçadoura, veio a esmorecer já na freguesia estelense, causou estragos numa área de 10 mil metros quadrados, entre estufas e plásticos rebentados.

Os prejuízos ainda estão a ser calculados pelos proprietários e a Horpozim, Associação de Horticultores da Póvoa de Varzim, entidade que já adiantou, que além dos prejuízos materiais, há ainda as perdas de muitas culturas.

[ame="http://youtu.be/C8ze5Qu9BMI"]http://youtu.be/C8ze5Qu9BMI[/ame]

http://www.maissemanario.pt/?p=10652


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Fev 2014 às 21:16)

Snifa disse:


> Continua saga dos " mini" tornados, mas cá fica a notícia:
> 
> *Mini-tornado afeta mais de uma dezena de estufas em Aguçadoura e Estela*
> 
> ...



Houve uma situação idêntica no ano passado em Março que causou muitos prejuízos na Póvoa de Varzim, derrubou vários telhados e causou 1 ferido.  Parece que este tornado não causou feridos, mas os prejuízos são mais avultados em relação ao ano passado.


----------



## Teles (4 Fev 2014 às 22:04)

Snifa disse:


> Continua saga dos " mini" tornados, mas cá fica a notícia:
> 
> *Mini-tornado afeta mais de uma dezena de estufas em Aguçadoura e Estela*
> 
> ...



Mini??? Era super bock? ou mini-saia???
É que tornados não há minis apenas de grande ou fraca intensidade


----------



## 1337 (4 Fev 2014 às 22:04)

Cá está o meu vídeo, a partir de um certo momento fiquei com a camara com humidade por causa da chuvada, mas dá pra ter uma ideia dela 

PS: Desculpem os palavrôes em inglês, mas é força de hábito


----------



## ogalo (4 Fev 2014 às 22:10)

Bom vídeo 1337


----------



## Geiras (4 Fev 2014 às 22:13)

Para além do erro absurdo e persistente do termo "mini", no que raio se baseiam eles para afirmar que se tratou de um tornardo ? Ora, com uma ciclogénese explosiva a Noroeste da Península Ibérica e com os ventos fortes que se têm feito sentir, estragos provavelmente em muitas regiões, principalmente no Noroeste da Península, vão sugerir que se trata de um mega tornado que se estende até à Irlanda?


----------



## supercell (4 Fev 2014 às 22:55)

Por aqui tudo sereno, à espera que uma boa célula apareça.


----------



## Paelagius (4 Fev 2014 às 23:16)

Chuva e vento fortes


----------



## ipinto (4 Fev 2014 às 23:18)

Começa a chuva forte


----------



## quimdabrita (4 Fev 2014 às 23:20)

Chuva e rajadas de vento bastante fortes. Teremos madrugada animada?


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Fev 2014 às 23:20)

Dia de trabalho mas pude ir contemplando a tempestade que se abateu desde o final da manhã! Acumulados até ao momento *69,2mm*...
Actuais *10,6ºc* e *95%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Maxispot (4 Fev 2014 às 23:23)

Rajadas fortes com mais chuva para fechar o dia. Acumulado cá por casa já vai hoje nos 46 mm.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Fev 2014 às 23:27)

Por aqui começa a levantar vento e chuva.
Temperatura desce dos 12.1ºC  para 8.9ºC


----------



## meteoamador (4 Fev 2014 às 23:30)

boas

Por aqui nada a registar um dia normal de inverno com algum vento e chuva persistente que parou agora.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Fev 2014 às 23:45)

Boa noite, 

depois deste dia de terror para quem não gosta de chuva, e para outros um dia animado (eu), eis que surge alguma acalmia por agora. Não chove e estão 10,5ºC.


O acumulado do dia por aqui é de *39,3 mm*.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (5 Fev 2014 às 00:01)

Boa noite,
Por aqui vento forte, sem chuva.


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Fev 2014 às 00:52)

Aguaceiro torrencial!


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (5 Fev 2014 às 00:52)

Teles disse:


> Mini??? Era super bock? ou mini-saia???
> É que tornados não há minis apenas de grande ou fraca intensidade



Concordo plenamente. Sejamos mais técnicos na linguagem que utilizamos. Já que não temos canudo, mostremos que somos tão cultos ou mais que aqueles que o têm e que apenas o fazem não por paixão como nós a temos.

De facto não existem mini-tornados. Não vão na linguagem dos incultos jornalistas.

Cultivem-se.


----------



## james (5 Fev 2014 às 00:52)

Boas , 

Muito vento e chuva novamente !


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (5 Fev 2014 às 01:07)

Geiras disse:


> Para além do erro absurdo e persistente do termo "mini", no que raio se baseiam eles para afirmar que se tratou de um tornardo ? Ora, com uma ciclogénese explosiva a Noroeste da Península Ibérica e com os ventos fortes que se têm feito sentir, estragos provavelmente em muitas regiões, principalmente no Noroeste da Península, vão sugerir que se trata de um mega tornado que se estende até à Irlanda?



Tens toda a razão quanto ao que dizes. Mas agora não se corrige um erro com outro erro. 

Não estou certo absoluto, mas a depressão que passou a noroeste da península não foi de ciclogénese explosiva (pressão no centro baixa 24 mb em 24h). Mesmo que assim fosse para esse efeito ser sentido o nucleo da mesma teria que passar sobre o nosso território para que se fizesse sentir esse fenómeno, tal como aconteceu no ano passado na costa noroeste da península Ibérica.

Entretanto, já que se aborda este assunto. Pelo que analiso, ainda não há indícios certos, mas há uma possibilidade de a baixa que vem agora dos Açores em direcção ao norte da Galiza poderá chegar a ser dessa natureza. Pois a OMM define que nas latitudes médias (~45º) essa definição pode ser considerada de 20 mb em 24h ou 10 mb em 12h (de descida da pressão no centro).
Vamos aguardar.


----------



## Geiras (5 Fev 2014 às 01:32)

Manditu disse:


> Tens toda a razão quanto ao que dizes. Mas agora não se corrige um erro com outro erro.
> 
> Não estou certo absoluto, mas a depressão que passou a noroeste da península não foi de ciclogénese explosiva (pressão no centro baixa 24 mb em 24h). Mesmo que assim fosse para esse efeito ser sentido o nucleo da mesma teria que passar sobre o nosso território para que se fizesse sentir esse fenómeno, tal como aconteceu no ano passado na costa noroeste da península Ibérica.
> 
> ...



Até posso estar errado, mas é esta a noção que tenho sobre o assunto.

Previsão de 980hPa às 19h de Segunda Feira.







Previsão de 950hPa às 19h de Terça Feira






O Centro da pressão chegou a atingir os 945hPa.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (5 Fev 2014 às 02:16)

Geiras disse:


> Até posso estar errado, mas é esta a noção que tenho sobre o assunto.
> 
> Previsão de 980hPa às 19h de Segunda Feira.
> 
> ...


Apresentas como argumento cartas de previsão e não as SYNOP. Mas a terem acertado, sim, a depressão foi de ciclogénese explosiva. Mas como disse, o núcleo da mesma não passou no nosso território, o que os efeitos locais da mesma não se fizeram sentir.

Voltando a tua observação acerca do tornado na Póvoa de Varzim. Concordo contigo por especularem que foi um tornado, quando existe outra hipótese que é a de Downburst que poderá responder mais facilmente ao que aconteceu na realidade.

Infelizmente era de noite (não foi observado) e não temos um radar suficientemente próximo para poder responder com certeza a esta questão.


----------



## Geiras (5 Fev 2014 às 02:20)

É questão de se analisar as SYNOP.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (5 Fev 2014 às 02:36)

Geiras disse:


> É questão de se analisar as SYNOP.



Temos a resposta:

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/2014/brack/bracka20140203.gif
1005 às 00h de 03-02

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/2014/brack/bracka20140204.gif
965mb as 00h de 04-02

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/bracka.gif
946mb as 18h de 04-02

Em 42 horas a pressão desta desceu 59mb e deslocou-se desde a Terra Nova à costa da Irlanda.

Sim, definitivamente foi.


----------



## CptRena (5 Fev 2014 às 02:49)

Hoje já quase me esquecia de fazer reset aos extremos da Auriol 

Extremos de ontem:

Ext: Tmin: 7,5°C Tmax: 12,9°C
Int: Tmin: 19,7°C Tmax: 24,5°C

····························································

Agora cai outro aguaceiro por aqui, acompanhado de rajadas de vento moderadas

Ext: T: 10,0°C (em queda durante o aguaceiro) * Update (02:50) - 9,7°C * Update (02:52) - 9,5°C
Int: T: 21,4°C


----------



## Paula (5 Fev 2014 às 11:18)

Bom dia.

Cai agora um pequeno aguaceiro de granizo.
Logo vamos ter mais festa.


----------



## supercell (5 Fev 2014 às 12:52)

> Logo vamos ter mais festa.



Será? 

Por aqui o sol brilha...


----------



## Falkor (5 Fev 2014 às 13:54)

supercell disse:


> Será?
> 
> Por aqui o sol brilha...



Confirma-se, por aqui tb bastante sunshine 

TA:14ºC


----------



## supercell (5 Fev 2014 às 15:05)

Agora o tempo está a fechar e começa a arrefecer...


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Fev 2014 às 15:35)

Boa tarde,

dia marcado por alguns aguaceiros durante a madrugada que acumularam *5,4 mm* até ao momento.


Por agora não chove mas o céu está encoberto e o sol lá vai espreitando timidamente.


12,4ºC atuais, 68% hr.


----------



## FernandoCosta (5 Fev 2014 às 16:02)

Boa Tarde a todos! Sou novo aqui. Já acompanho este fórum diariamente à três anos e decidi registar-me ontem. É meu objectivo contribuir para este fórum com os meus conhecimentos básicos de meteorologia, ciência da qual gosto muito. 

Por aqui, neste momento o sol espreita por entre as nuvens. É de esperar um aumento da nebulosidade e chuva para o fim da tarde. vamos acompanhando.


----------



## MSantos (5 Fev 2014 às 16:04)

FernandoCosta disse:


> Boa Tarde a todos! Sou novo aqui. Já acompanho este fórum diariamente à três anos e decidi registar-me ontem. É meu objectivo contribuir para este fórum com os meus conhecimentos básicos de meteorologia, ciência da qual gosto muito.
> 
> Por aqui, neste momento o sol espreita por entre as nuvens. É de esperar um aumento da nebulosidade e chuva para o fim da tarde. vamos acompanhando.



Bem-vindo.


----------



## dgstorm (5 Fev 2014 às 16:04)

FernandoCosta disse:


> Boa Tarde a todos! Sou novo aqui. Já acompanho este fórum diariamente à três anos e decidi registar-me ontem. É meu objectivo contribuir para este fórum com os meus conhecimentos básicos de meteorologia, ciência da qual gosto muito.
> 
> Por aqui, neste momento o sol espreita por entre as nuvens. É de esperar um aumento da nebulosidade e chuva para o fim da tarde. vamos acompanhando.



Bem-vindo amigo!
Por aqui céu nublado, temperatura agradável não fosse o vento e comparando com os últimos dias. 14ºC


----------



## JoaoCodeco (5 Fev 2014 às 16:25)

Boa tarde, céu nublado e vento nulo.
Temperatura amena


----------



## ipinto (5 Fev 2014 às 16:59)

Bem-vindo...

Por aqui tudo calmo o sol vai espreitando as vezes...
O que acham que podemos esperar para logo apartir da meia noite?



FernandoCosta disse:


> Boa Tarde a todos! Sou novo aqui. Já acompanho este fórum diariamente à três anos e decidi registar-me ontem. É meu objectivo contribuir para este fórum com os meus conhecimentos básicos de meteorologia, ciência da qual gosto muito.
> 
> Por aqui, neste momento o sol espreita por entre as nuvens. É de esperar um aumento da nebulosidade e chuva para o fim da tarde. vamos acompanhando.


----------



## james (5 Fev 2014 às 17:09)

Boas ,

 A calma precede a tempestade . . .

Por aqui tudo ainda muito calmo , embora sinta ja muito ar maritimo a entrar . . .

Logo a noite deve estar muito diferente . . .

Tatual : 12 ° C ( a descer )

PA : 1014 hPa ( a descer )  

Penso que logo a nivel do vento podera ser problematico , nao aconselho ninguem a meter - se debaixo de arvores .


----------



## dj_teko (5 Fev 2014 às 17:27)

Ouvi agora na TSF muito vento chuva uma frente se aproxima


----------



## FernandoCosta (5 Fev 2014 às 18:23)

Boa Tarde e muito obrigado pela recepção! Por aqui, também tudo muito calmo para já. O céu encontra-se muito nublado e ameaçador. Temperatura em descida e alguma sensação de frio.Aguardo ansiosamente pela chuva. Já tenho saudades!


----------



## rfilipeg (5 Fev 2014 às 18:35)

Já está a ganhar forma e nota-se na parte sul da depressão que ainda não ganhou forma e tipicamente estas depressões são assim. Portanto presumo que traga muito vento. Oxalá que sim...


----------



## Paula (5 Fev 2014 às 18:38)

Boas!

Por cá tudo calmo. Há momentos pingou qualquer coisa, mal deu para abrir o guarda-chuva. 

10.2ºC, atuais.


----------



## AJCS (5 Fev 2014 às 18:41)

Por enquanto sem chuva, temp. atual 10,2ºc, mas na imagem satelite já é bem visivel a depressão em aproximação.
Vejam os valores das boias meteorologicas em:

http://www.localizatodo.com/mapa/

Basta clicar em cima do simbolo da boia.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (5 Fev 2014 às 18:44)

Boa noite!
Hoje o dia foi calmo, com o sol a parecer.
Amanhã mais chuvinha vai cair  podia era não vir tanto vento ...
Tatual:*8.7ºC*
Hrelativa:*87%*


----------



## superstorm (5 Fev 2014 às 18:59)

Boas tardes..
Será que hoje teremos de novo "festa"?
Temp atual: 12.1°c penso que não esteja correcta.
HR:88%
P.A:1011.0mb
Já se sente o vento que vem de: S.E 4.8kmh.
Agora a pergunta que faço, será que os dados da estação daqui do isep são fiáveis?


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Fev 2014 às 19:17)

superstorm disse:


> Boas tardes..
> Será que hoje teremos de novo "festa"?
> Temp atual: 12.1°c penso que não esteja correcta.
> HR:88%
> ...



Frequento o isep, e por vezes também acho que os valores de temperatura são um pouco elevados... Mas poderei estar enganado.
Sigo com 10.4ºC e começa o vento a surgir de SE.


----------



## superstorm (5 Fev 2014 às 19:35)

Eu como passo a maior parte do meu tempo no isep, vou me guiando por esta estação, mas só me tinha apercebido das temperaturas estranhas agora... 
Por aqui nada de novo... Tudo calmo para já...


----------



## supercell (5 Fev 2014 às 20:17)

Tudo sereno e frio..


----------



## darque_viana (5 Fev 2014 às 21:15)

Imagem actual e onde se pode ver o centro das três depressões (duas que já passaram e a que aí vem agora) 

Neste print o centro não é totalmente perceptível, mas aqui podem ver o desenvolvimento das últimas 24 horas! http://www.yr.no/satellitt/europa_animasjon.html
só animação!


----------



## superstorm (5 Fev 2014 às 21:31)

Já começa a dar algun s sinais.
Neste momento,
Chuva miudinha, vento fraco a moderado. 
Temp a descer lentamente.


----------



## supercell (5 Fev 2014 às 22:04)

Tudo calmo ainda, vento fraco e não chove.


----------



## dj_teko (5 Fev 2014 às 22:06)

Boas já se faz sentir o vento a chuva miudinha até voa


----------



## ogalo (5 Fev 2014 às 22:33)

Vai chovendo por aqui ...


----------



## Paelagius (5 Fev 2014 às 22:43)

Está a chover e o vento começa esta a começar a aumentar. A pressão parece estar a descer depressa. Cheguei há cerca de 10min e desceu quase 2HPa para 1004HPa no barómetro antigo que me serve de referência. Alguém que possa confirmar? Temperatura 12.2°C.


----------



## FernandoCosta (5 Fev 2014 às 22:52)

Boa Noite! Por aqui, não chove, mas o vento já sopra com alguma intensidade! Até assobia 
Entretanto, fui à janela e neste momento já chove. Chuva miudinha tocada a vento!


----------



## supercell (5 Fev 2014 às 22:57)

Por aqui passou a haver uma brisa e ainda não chove


----------



## supercell (5 Fev 2014 às 23:01)

Começa a chover bastante....


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Fev 2014 às 23:18)

Acumulados 7,5 mm hoje.


Neste momento chove fraco mas o vento já vai uivando.


----------



## isioux (5 Fev 2014 às 23:19)

Vento bastante forte por aqui, certamente vai fazer estragos.


----------



## isioux (5 Fev 2014 às 23:25)

Hoje na Ponte da Barca


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Fev 2014 às 23:30)

Boa noite.

Chove fraco neste momento. O acumulado de hoje é de apenas 2,0 mm.
O vento começa a intensificar-se e sopra moderado com rajadas de SSO.

*Tatual: 11,0ºC
Hr: 94%
PAtm: 1011,0 hPa​*
*PEDE-SE MUITA, MUITA ATENÇÃO PARA O DIA DE 5ª FEIRA!*
Teremos muita chuva, mas principalmente MUITO VENTO!
Não se excedam na abordagem a zonas inundáveis ou sujeitas à acção do vento.


----------



## dj_teko (5 Fev 2014 às 23:34)

Uma caleira já era  vento forte


----------



## superstorm (5 Fev 2014 às 23:38)

Finalmente por casa 
O vento, esse que tem soprado de S.E a 24kmh, 
Temp: 12ºc
H.R:90%
P.A: 1008.3mb 

A ver vamos, o que nos pode reservar esta noite...
As rajadas de vento aqui quando passam já metem algum respeito...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (5 Fev 2014 às 23:38)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Chove fraco neste momento. O acumulado de hoje é de apenas 2,0 mm.
> O vento começa a intensificar-se e sopra moderado com rajadas de SSO.
> ...



Boa noite Caros colegas,

Por cá ainda nada de chuvinha mas as rajadas de vento (pontuais) começam a meter respeito. Nem quero imaginar a situação esta 5aFeira em todo o litoral Noroeste! Acho que vamos levar com danos materiais neste evento virulento.

Bom trabalho a todos dentro do possível.


----------



## INFANTE (5 Fev 2014 às 23:54)

dj_teko disse:


> Uma caleira já era  vento forte



Como está isso?! Começa a haver estragos?!


----------



## dj_teko (5 Fev 2014 às 23:55)

Ta foi uma rajada forte


----------



## isioux (6 Fev 2014 às 00:06)

[ame="http://youtu.be/IGNVOHH1ExU"]http://youtu.be/IGNVOHH1ExU[/ame]


----------



## dj_teko (6 Fev 2014 às 00:14)




----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Fev 2014 às 00:49)

Por aqui o vento e a chuva já se juntaram, embora ainda relativamente calmo em relação ao que se espera esta manhã. 


12,3ºC e a subir, nota-se bem o ar quente a entrar.


----------



## Paelagius (6 Fev 2014 às 01:23)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Por aqui o vento e a chuva já se juntaram, embora ainda relativamente calmo em relação ao que se espera esta manhã.
> 
> 
> 12,3ºC e a subir, nota-se bem o ar quente a entrar.



Há momentos estavam 12.2 e agora 12.7°C.


----------



## MarioCabral (6 Fev 2014 às 01:30)

Boa noite,

Dia de chuvisco, acumulou pouco, apenas 2,9mm....
Por agora é o vento que vai mandando, pressão a descer a pique...o inicio da manhã avizinha-se complicado!
Actuais *12,6ºc* e* 95% *de humidade relativa! Ponham-se abrigados...


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (6 Fev 2014 às 01:40)

Aqui, talvez sendo eu o observador mais perto do oceano (70m da agua) digo que de momento não chove.

O vento é fresco a por vezes muito fresco de SSW.
Ainda tenho razoave visibilidade para o mar. Consegue-se ver a espuma da rebentação mesmo nas rochas mais longe da costa (a uns 400 m). 

Agora vou é nanar que amanhã é dia de acordar.

Entretanto espero que o despertador (o vento) seja forte para me acordar primeiro que o TLM, pois aqui mesmo em frente ao mar, sem obstaculos, não é dificil.
Entretanto esse já zoa aqui na porta do quarto e ouço-o no telhado.

Visão romantica?! Nãaa... Visão Meteo


----------



## superstorm (6 Fev 2014 às 01:50)

Quem estiver acordado e quiser ver um pouco de TV que ppnha no nacional geographic, b documentário que esta a dar


----------



## FernandoCosta (6 Fev 2014 às 01:51)

Por aqui, rajada forte, agora. Vento a querer aumentar de intensidade e a meter respeito! Boa Noite a todos!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Fev 2014 às 02:06)

Período de chuva forte neste momento, as gotas já batem na persiana com alguma força. 


13,4ºC e a subir, isto ainda vai dar para ir à praia.


----------



## Paelagius (6 Fev 2014 às 02:16)

superstorm disse:


> Quem estiver acordado e quiser ver um pouco de TV que ppnha no nacional geographic, b documentário que esta a dar



Uma boa sugestão. Obrigado.


----------



## superstorm (6 Fev 2014 às 02:31)

Por aqui, por enquanto não chove...
E o vento a ganhar cada vez mais força :O

T.atual:12.9ºc
H.r : 96%
P.At: 1006.5 hpa e a desçer lentamente...
Vento:SE a 17.7kmh
Rajada Maxima:50kmh
Já nao faltará muito muito tempo xD


----------



## MarioCabral (6 Fev 2014 às 02:37)

Mantém-se a subida da temperatura, actuais *13,3ºc* e humidade relativa nos *97%*...só vento para já...


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Fev 2014 às 02:42)

De facto o vento já começa a impor respeito, com janela virada a sul isto não é fácil de adormecer. E isto ainda mal começou.

De momento não chove, 14ºC. 


Boa noite a todos.


----------



## CptRena (6 Fev 2014 às 02:45)

Extremos de ontem:

Ext:
Tmin: 9,3°C
Tmax: 14,4°C

Int:
Tmin: 19,5°C
Tmax: 23,8°C

…………………………………………………

Por aqui o vento já é moderado, com alguns intervalos mais fraco, e com rajadas fortes.
Chuva, já caíram uns pinguitos. Agora é mesmo só o vento.
Estamos já no sector quente do sistema frontal, o que pode ser provado pelo subir do mercúrio nos termómetros.

Tactual: 14,5°C

Quanto ao documentário, já tinha visto. E é mesmo muito interessante e educativo


----------



## MarioCabral (6 Fev 2014 às 02:53)

O vento irá intensificar-se até que a frente ponha os pés em terra, no inicio da manhã, depois manter-se-à moderado com rajadas fortes até ao final da tarde...

Pelo satélite parece-me que a precipitação abundante ainda está longe...


----------



## Paelagius (6 Fev 2014 às 03:59)

Está a entrar cacete! Não consigo adormecer com as persianas a abanar...


----------



## Paelagius (6 Fev 2014 às 05:03)

Levantei-me pois já não podia com o vendável.. Está a chover.


----------



## Snifa (6 Fev 2014 às 07:03)

Bom dia, 

muito vento de SW por aqui, sigo com *8 mm* acumulados até ao momento, choveu forte esta madrugada,de momento não chove!

Pressão:1002.8 hpa ( a descer acentuadamente)

12.9 ºc actuais


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Fev 2014 às 07:46)

Bom dia.

O vento está a soprar moderado com rajadas, de *S*.
O céu encontra-se encoberto e a chuva tem apresentado pausas.
O acumulado é de 13,7 mm.
A temperatura é relativamente amena.
O pior em termos de precipitação e vento está "reservado" para o final da manhã, mas a começar daqui por 1 hora (mais ou menos, a julgar pelas imagens de satélite).
A pressão começa a baixar e o centro da depressão está agora a *O* do nosso litoral norte\Galiza (talvez a cerca de 600 Km de distância).

*Tatual: 12,9ºC
Hr: 91%
PAtm: 1004,0 hPa​*

Pede-se *MUITA ATENÇÃO às condições adversas* que teremos. *PRECAUÇÃO* é mandatória


----------



## Snifa (6 Fev 2014 às 08:17)

Grande ventania, as rajadas já chegam aos 65 Km/h, torna-se difícil caminhar contra o vento.

Claro sinal da aproximação da frente fria!


----------



## Paelagius (6 Fev 2014 às 10:03)

Pressão do barómetro metálico antigo: 997 Hpa
Temperatura: 14.0°C


----------



## jpmartins (6 Fev 2014 às 10:04)

Bom dia

Por aqui desde as 9h o vento tem se intensificado, neste momento as rajadas já chegam perto dos 50km/h (Rajada max. 49.9km/h).

Precipitação desde as 00h: 4.3mm


----------



## dj_teko (6 Fev 2014 às 10:06)

Parece que chegou o fim do mundo fds


----------



## Snifa (6 Fev 2014 às 10:09)

Temporal pelo Porto, chuva intensa e fortes rajadas de vento!


----------



## FernandoCosta (6 Fev 2014 às 10:11)

Bom Dia! Por aqui, chuva por vezes forte acompanhada por rajadas de vento igualmente forte. Está a ficar complicado!!


----------



## darque_viana (6 Fev 2014 às 10:13)

Chuva BRUTAL por aqui!!! 

Caiu torrencialmente durante uns 5 minutos, acompanhada de vento fortíssimo! 

Tentei filmar mas era impossível


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (6 Fev 2014 às 10:15)

Aqui na Maia começou a chover a partir das 09h50. Chuva de intensidade moderada e o vento é forte.

Começou a festa


----------



## james (6 Fev 2014 às 10:16)

Bom dia , 

Mas que diluvio . e impressionante a quantidade de chuva que cai , chove sem parar a 10 horas , desde a meia - noite e esta a aumentar ! 

Entao o vento nem se fala , a intensidade media deve ser das maiores dos ultimos tempos . 

Ainda nao sai a rua mas devem haver estragos . 

Tatual : 12° C 

Pa : 1000 hPa 

Hr : 98 %


----------



## Veterano (6 Fev 2014 às 10:21)

Por Matosinhos visibilidade reduzida devido ao dilúvio que está a cair!


----------



## Snifa (6 Fev 2014 às 10:23)

Tempo escuro, é o dilúvio!


----------



## jpmartins (6 Fev 2014 às 10:27)

Aqui por Aveiro essa linha de instabilidade está a entrar neste momento, vamos ver o que vai trazer.

O que é certo é que as gaivotas andam por aqui e não é normal


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (6 Fev 2014 às 10:29)

Chuva muito forte agora na Maia, puxada com rajadas de vento muito fortes.


----------



## Snifa (6 Fev 2014 às 10:29)

Mas que grande enxurrada de água, chove torrencialmente!


----------



## Snifa (6 Fev 2014 às 10:32)

Ou isto amaina ou vão ocorrer problemas sérios!Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## Paula (6 Fev 2014 às 10:33)

jpmartins disse:


> Aqui por Aveiro essa linha de instabilidade está a entrar neste momento, vamos ver o que vai trazer.
> 
> O que é certo é que as gaivotas andam por aqui e não é normal



Gaivotas em terra, tempestade no mar! 
Por cá ainda ontem avistei 4.

__________________________________

Boas!

Por cá está o temporal instalado.
Chuva e vento de sobra. Só faltava mesmo a trovoada


----------



## Cadito (6 Fev 2014 às 10:33)

Estou pasmado! É um dilúvio. Vento e chuva muito fortes.


----------



## 1337 (6 Fev 2014 às 10:34)

Mais um dilúvio, puxado de vento forte. Lindo


----------



## supercell (6 Fev 2014 às 10:39)

Vento forte e chuva forte.... Começou  a festa


----------



## jpmartins (6 Fev 2014 às 10:43)

Que grande chuvada neste momento


----------



## Sunnyrainy (6 Fev 2014 às 10:44)

1337 disse:


> Mais um dilúvio, puxado de vento forte. Lindo



Acabo de saber que aí pela Ribeira os meus familiares não têm eletricidade! Isso aí está agreste...

PS: O rio deve estar lindo


----------



## Paelagius (6 Fev 2014 às 10:49)

dj_teko disse:


> Parece que chegou o fim do mundo fds





Já vi pior... E com certeza que todos também. Só ainda não vi por cá forçarem por algumas vezes a paragem de comboios a meio de viagem por causa do mau tempo (só se for o outro tempo... O tempo de greve....). Tempestades destas são frequentes na Escócia.


----------



## INFANTE (6 Fev 2014 às 10:51)

Paelagius disse:


> Já vi pior... E com certeza que todos também. Só ainda não vi por cá forçarem por algumas vezes a paragem de comboios a meio de viagem por causa do mau tempo (só se for o outro tempo... O tempo de greve....). Tempestades destas são frequentes na Escócia.



Onde pararam comboios? Deve estar mesmo complicado


----------



## GabKoost (6 Fev 2014 às 10:51)

Mas que temporal medonho!!

Vento forte de várias direcções com chuva moderada a forte. Já me ri bem com as pessoas a partir os guarda chuva.

A parte isso, o Ave já sai do seu leito . A ver se não sobe muito mais!


----------



## Snifa (6 Fev 2014 às 10:54)

Vai tudo pelo ar, vento e chuva forte, tenho notícias de tampas de esgoto que saltaram fora tal a intensidade da chuva!

Muitos lençóis de água, parecem lagos.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Fev 2014 às 10:54)

INFANTE disse:


> Onde pararam comboios? Deve estar mesmo complicado



Referia-se na Escócia ....

Isto não é nada de especial diz ele .... e realmente olhando para aquilo que se espera no Reino Unido em especial a neste fim de semana e inicio da próxima semana isto não é nada !


----------



## jpmartins (6 Fev 2014 às 10:54)

Chove torrencial, vai haver problemas se continua assim por mais algum tempo.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Fev 2014 às 10:55)

ninguém coloca valores acumulados de precipitação ?


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Fev 2014 às 10:57)

Mesmo impressionante a chuvada puxada a vento que caiu há cerca de 10 minutos!


Por agora chove moderado e o vento continua a meter respeito.


Acumulados *18,3 mm*.


----------



## jpmartins (6 Fev 2014 às 10:59)

Neste momento sigo com 10.9mm, rajada max. 59.5 km/h.
Ainda não é muito, mas o incrivel foi a velocidade em que os acumulei


----------



## 1337 (6 Fev 2014 às 11:09)

Aurélio disse:


> ninguém coloca valores acumulados de precipitação ?



Tens de perguntar ao IM o porquê de quase todas as EMAS do norte estarem off á meses...


----------



## Aurélio (6 Fev 2014 às 11:16)

1337 disse:


> Tens de perguntar ao IM o porquê de quase todas as EMAS do norte estarem off á meses...



Quero é os dados das vossas estações, pois com o IPMA já eu sei que não posso contar com nada .... nem a porcaria do site já funciona em condições. O IPMA mais parece aquelas casas de devolutas á beira de cair. Nem respondem a emails que mandamos e quando respondem demoras semanas para uma simplesmente pergunta.

Nem sei para que servem ..... se calhar andam á pesca de bacalhau


----------



## GabKoost (6 Fev 2014 às 11:31)

Quase 20mm acumulados repartidos entre um bom episódio de madrugada entre as 5 e 6 e meia da manhã e este que começou pelas 10 e meia e que se irá prolonga pelo início da tarde.

Os campos parecem piscina. Os ribeiros transformaram tudo em lameiros gigantescos.


----------



## GabKoost (6 Fev 2014 às 11:32)

Aurélio disse:


> Quero é os dados das vossas estações, pois com o IPMA já eu sei que não posso contar com nada .... nem a porcaria do site já funciona em condições. O IPMA mais parece aquelas casas de devolutas á beira de cair. Nem respondem a emails que mandamos e quando respondem demoras semanas para uma simplesmente pergunta.
> 
> Nem sei para que servem ..... se calhar andam á pesca de bacalhau



Acho que deveriam entregar as infraestruturas à responsabilidade do pessoal aqui do fórum. Pelo menos havia sempre quem tomasse conta delas!


----------



## MicaMito (6 Fev 2014 às 11:36)

acredito que se a página do ipma fosse geriada pelo forum seria mais rigorosa e com atualização constante!


----------



## Aurélio (6 Fev 2014 às 11:44)

GabKoost disse:


> Acho que deveriam entregar as infraestruturas à responsabilidade do pessoal aqui do fórum. Pelo menos havia sempre quem tomasse conta delas!



De certeza que não ficaria pior do que já está .....quase nenhuma estação funciona já !
Porque não criam um programa de voluntariado, ao estilo dos Bombeiros Voluntários portugueses, existe aqui muita gente que parece imenso de estações, e que dariam uma excelente ajuda. 
Já não falo meter aquilo a debitar os dados de forma automática porque isso compete á colaboração entre os técnicos do IPMA (se é que existem) e a TMN.
Pelo menos ia lá alguém tirava as teias de aranha, calibrava os sensores e não sendo possivel o debito directo dos dados, telefonava para o IPMA e indicava os valores observados na estação.

Acho que ninguém aqui se importa muito com os dados hora a hora, queremos é os dados ao final do dia e do mês e do ano ....


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (6 Fev 2014 às 11:46)

Isto está mais calmo por aqui na Maia


----------



## Paelagius (6 Fev 2014 às 11:53)

Aurélio disse:


> Referia-se na Escócia ....
> 
> Isto não é nada de especial diz ele .... e realmente olhando para aquilo que se espera no Reino Unido em especial a neste fim de semana e inicio da próxima semana isto não é nada !



Nunca disse que não era nada de especial. Não digo que não mereça a atenção... Ate porque ha locais com inundacoes ou prestes a ter, agitacao maritims, outros. Mas também nao e aqueeeeeela tempestade de outro mundo que nunca presenciámos. Para os mais cépticos, para quem achar que está sempre a chover em Londres, e porque ainda não teve oportunidade de ir até à Escócia para presenciar aquele terrível tempo.
Sem fugir ao tema, a chuva e as rajadas por aqui começam a aumentar de intensidade depois de uma pausa.. A pressão mantém os mesmos valores e a temperatura diminuiu para 11.9°C.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Fev 2014 às 11:57)

Bom dia.

Muito calmo para já...
Vento moderado com rajadas e vai chovendo moderado, por vezes mais fraco.
Acumulado: 26,4 mm.

Até mais logo


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Fev 2014 às 11:59)

Neste momento chove fraco e o vento continua a soprar moderado a forte com rajadas, mas nada por aí além.


Acumulados *21,3 mm* até ao momento.


----------



## GabKoost (6 Fev 2014 às 12:00)

Paelagius disse:


> Nunca disse que não era nada de especial. Não digo que não mereça a atenção... Ate porque ha locais com inundacoes ou prestes a ter, agitacao maritims, outros. Mas também nao e aqueeeeeela tempestade de outro mundo que nunca presenciámos. _*Para os mais cépticos, para quem achar que está sempre a chover em Londres, e porque ainda não teve oportunidade de ir até à Escócia para presenciar aquele terrível tempo.*_
> Sem fugir ao tema, a chuva e as rajadas por aqui começam a aumentar de intensidade depois de uma pausa.. A pressão mantém os mesmos valores e a temperatura diminuiu para 11.9°C.



Tipo isso?

_In comparison, much of eastern Scotland receives less than 870 mm (34.3 in) annually; lying in the rain shadow of the western uplands.[1] This effect is most pronounced along the coasts of Lothian, Fife, Angus and eastern Aberdeenshire, as well as around the city of Inverness. Inchkeith in the Firth of Forth receives only 550 mm (21.7 in) of precipitation each year, which is similar to Rabat in Morocco, and less than Sydney or Barcelona receive per year. _

Uma Irlandesa casada com um professor da UMinho compraram uma quinta semi abandonada na vertente da Serra aqui na minha freguesia. Diz ela que nunca imaginou que esta região pudesse vir a ser tão chuvosa e com eventos torrenciais tão frequentes.

Mas é claro que em termos de tempestades, a proximidade das depressões no Atlântico Norte possam ser impressionantes e surgirem com uma regularidade que Portugal não conhece.

E de facto, hoje, chuva e vento forte, mas nada do outro mundo. Já vi pior não vai há muito tempo.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Fev 2014 às 12:11)

GabKoost disse:


> Tipo isso?
> 
> _In comparison, much of eastern Scotland receives less than 870 mm (34.3 in) annually; lying in the rain shadow of the western uplands.[1] This effect is most pronounced along the coasts of Lothian, Fife, Angus and eastern Aberdeenshire, as well as around the city of Inverness. Inchkeith in the Firth of Forth receives only 550 mm (21.7 in) of precipitation each year, which is similar to Rabat in Morocco, and less than Sydney or Barcelona receive per year. _
> 
> ...



Eu acho que ele não estava a falar exactamente de chuva, propriamente pois que eu saiba não tem maior média de precipitação do que o litoral norte, mas o tempo é sempre de chuva, nevoeiro, frio e sobretudo muito vento por as depressões sempre mais cavadas do que aqui ....
E este Inverno por lá deve estar a ser monstruoso por lá ...


----------



## AnDré (6 Fev 2014 às 12:34)

GabKoost disse:


> Tipo isso?
> 
> _In comparison, much of eastern Scotland receives less than 870 mm (34.3 in) annually; lying in the rain shadow of the western uplands.[1] This effect is most pronounced along the coasts of Lothian, Fife, Angus and eastern Aberdeenshire, as well as around the city of Inverness. Inchkeith in the Firth of Forth receives only 550 mm (21.7 in) of precipitation each year, which is similar to Rabat in Morocco, and less than Sydney or Barcelona receive per year. _
> 
> ...







Aurélio disse:


> Eu acho que ele não estava a falar exactamente de chuva, propriamente pois que eu saiba não tem maior média de precipitação do que o litoral norte, mas o tempo é sempre de chuva, nevoeiro, frio e sobretudo muito vento por as depressões sempre mais cavadas do que aqui ....
> E este Inverno por lá deve estar a ser monstruoso por lá ...



Da mesma forma que Leonte (2864mm anuais) e Mirandela (509mm anuais) pertencem ao norte, também a Escócia tem lugares mais secos (região este) e lugares extremamente húmidos (>3000mm anuais).

Ao contrário da região norte de Portugal, a Escócia têm ganho precipitação nos últimos anos. E a área cuja precipitação anual é > 3000mm, é maior agora na série 81-10 que na 61-90.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (6 Fev 2014 às 12:55)

Reparem neste mapa das observações actuais no Norte de Espanha.

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=can&w=0&datos=img&x=h24&f=temperatura

A cidade de Santander regista 21ºC e vento forte com uma rajada de 95km/h!!!

Forte corrente de sul quente.


----------



## Snifa (6 Fev 2014 às 13:14)

Ventania desgraçada na rua, até assobia ao passar nos prédios, algumas rajadas devem andar acima dos 80 Km/h.

Na minha estação registei 91 Km/h de SSW ás 10:45 h

*25.6 mm a*cumulados até ao momento


----------



## Rapido (6 Fev 2014 às 13:20)

Snifa, diga-me uma coisa, estava a olhar para os seus dados relativamente à precipitação, e só de Outubro até ao inicio de Fevereiro já choveu mais que no ano hidrologico todo de 2011/2012? E pelo andar da carruagem facilmente se vai ultrapassar o ano hidrologico passado. A minha questão é, este ano é que está dentro do padrão ou os anteriores é que ficaram bem abaixo?


----------



## Cadito (6 Fev 2014 às 13:26)

AnDré disse:


> Da mesma forma que Leonte (2864mm anuais) e Mirandela (509mm anuais) pertencem ao norte, também a Escócia tem lugares mais secos (região este) e lugares extremamente húmidos (>3000mm anuais).
> 
> Ao contrário da região norte de Portugal, a Escócia têm ganho precipitação nos últimos anos. E a área cuja precipitação anual é > 3000mm, é maior agora na série 81-10 que na 61-90.



Já agora, e desculpem o off topic, o valor anual mais elevado em Leonte (PNPG) foi de *5268mm* no longínquo ano hidrológico de 1945/1946.


----------



## Snifa (6 Fev 2014 às 13:26)

Rapido disse:


> Snifa, diga-me uma coisa, estava a olhar para os seus dados relativamente à precipitação, e só de Outubro até ao inicio de Fevereiro já choveu mais que no ano hidrologico todo de 2011/2012? E pelo andar da carruagem facilmente se vai ultrapassar o ano hidrologico passado. A minha questão é, este ano é que está dentro do padrão ou os anteriores é que ficaram bem abaixo?




Esse ano de  2011/2012 ( 1016.9 mm ) esteve abaixo da média, que ronda os 1200 mm ( tendo como referência Porto/S Gens) e qualquer coisa  anuais, vamos lá ver se ultrapasso o ano hidrológico anterior 2012/2013,  está bem encaminhado

Para já está acima da média para o conjunto de meses desde 10/2013 até ao momento, já são 3 mêses acima da média e fevereiro para lá caminha..

Este ano aqui pelo Norte é um fartote de chuva, inclusivé já houve estações com mais de 500 mm em Janeiro/2014 

Ainda pensei que depois do Novembro/2013 fraco fossemos ter um inverno mais para o seco, mas as coisas recuperaram e de que maneira!


----------



## GabKoost (6 Fev 2014 às 13:30)

Rapido disse:


> Snifa, diga-me uma coisa, estava a olhar para os seus dados relativamente à precipitação, e só de Outubro até ao inicio de Fevereiro já choveu mais que no ano hidrologico todo de 2011/2012? E pelo andar da carruagem facilmente se vai ultrapassar o ano hidrologico passado. A minha questão é, este ano é que está dentro do padrão ou os anteriores é que ficaram bem abaixo?



Como é óbvio os outros é que ficaram abaixo. 2011-2012 foi o ano de maior seca invernal desde que há registos e os media anunciaram isso várias vezes.

O ano passado também não foi nada de especial tendo em conta os últimos anos a sul que tem perdido muita precipitação-

Posto isso é extremamente fácil ter acesso às médias mensais históricas de Lisboa por ex. que é relativamente próximo da tua zona. Basta ir ao google e comparar.


----------



## GabKoost (6 Fev 2014 às 13:34)

Cadito disse:


> Já agora, e desculpem o off topic, o valor anual mais elevado em Leonte (PNPG) foi de *5268mm* no longínquo ano hidrológico de 1945/1946.



O Ano de 2000 também não lhe deve ter ficado muito longe!


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (6 Fev 2014 às 13:34)

Rapido disse:


> Snifa, diga-me uma coisa, estava a olhar para os seus dados relativamente à precipitação, e só de Outubro até ao inicio de Fevereiro já choveu mais que no ano hidrologico todo de 2011/2012? E pelo andar da carruagem facilmente se vai ultrapassar o ano hidrologico passado. A minha questão é, este ano é que está dentro do padrão ou os anteriores é que ficaram bem abaixo?



Continuo a achar que o pluviometro do SNIFA não estará bem calibrado. Pois penso que os valores registados são altos.A prova seria colocar um pluvi totalizador para comparação no mesmo local de recolha.

Quanto à media. Eu mesmo fiz a média de 1971 / 2000 na estação da serra do pilar (gaia) que ainda serve de referencia para o Porto nas analises de longo prazo, que a média anual é de 1249 mm!

Hoje alguém disse que a média da precipitação no norte tem diminuído. Considerando as séries de 30 anos que servem para a obntenção das médias climatológicas, a diferença para a mesma estação da serie 1961/1990 para a 1971/2000 foi de quase superior em 50 mm. Logo a media total anual subiu na ultima série.


----------



## Cadito (6 Fev 2014 às 13:43)

GabKoost disse:


> O Ano de 2000 também não lhe deve ter ficado muito longe!



Esteve relativamente perto no ano hidrológico 1999/2000: *4878.2mm*


----------



## Snifa (6 Fev 2014 às 13:44)

Manditu disse:


> Continuo a achar que o pluviometro do SNIFA não estará bem calibrado. Pois penso que os valores registados são altos.A prova seria colocar um pluvi totalizador para comparação no mesmo local de recolha.
> 
> Quanto à media. Eu mesmo fiz a média de 1971 / 2000 na estação da serra do pilar (gaia) que ainda serve de referencia para o Porto nas analises de longo prazo, que a média anual é de 1249 mm!
> 
> Hoje alguém disse que a média da precipitação no norte tem diminuído. Considerando as séries de 30 anos que servem para a obntenção das médias climatológicas, a diferença para a mesma estação da serie 1961/1990 para a 1971/2000 foi de quase superior em 50 mm.



Não é preciso tenho um pluviómetro  manual Helman de 200 mm e os dados coincidem, alias hoje marca cerca de 26.2 mm.

Por norma coloco sempre os dados do electrónico, o outro serve apenas para comparação e referência, e claro,  para ter sempre disponíveis os dados de precipitação  no caso de ocorrer  algum problema com o electrónico.

Podes sempre comparar os dados com a estação do ISEP, a uns 3 Km da minha, hoje até leva mais do que aqui, mas normalmente os dados são bastante equivalentes, de qualquer modo não têm que ser iguais ( apenas "parecidos"), pois muitas vezes,e em poucos Kms, a precipitação varia, basta um aguaceiro ser mais forte e prolongado em determinada zona 

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/

Tem atenção a algumas estações que segues no wunderground... estão bem instaladas? não há falhas de dados? ( por vezes do próprio site ) como são os pluviómetros? são de colector largo e paredes altas? tipo ultimeter/2100 ( a minha)  ou davis vantage pro? ( ISEP)

Os pluviómetros não abanam? São os colectores devidamente limpos com regularidade? Está a água a fluir livremente para o  interior? O pluviómetro está devidamente exposto a todos os quadrantes e bem longe de muros ou outras obstruções?

é preciso considerar esses factores todos..


----------



## Nunotex (6 Fev 2014 às 13:47)

E comentar o estado do tempo??!! Não?!

Há tópico para estas "conversas"....


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (6 Fev 2014 às 14:18)

O vento esta de meter um gajo a tremer de medo!!!


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (6 Fev 2014 às 14:20)

Snifa disse:


> Não é preciso pluvi totalizador, tenho um pluviómetro helman de 200 mm e os dados coincidem, alias hoje marca cerca de 26.2 mm.
> 
> Por norma coloco sempre os dados do electrónico, o outro serve apenas para comparação e referência
> 
> ...



Não querendo ser pretensioso à pretensão, mas passo a explicar o que são erros fortuitos e a falibilidade dos instrumentos de medida. Independentemente da marca e modelos dos mesmos.

Nas estações synopticas, tal como a dos aeroportos e como a da Serra Pilar (funcionou entre 1882 a 2007), e falo por experiência própria, trabalhei como observador nesta e lá tinhamos 3 pluviografos + 2 pluviometros totalizadores. Porque:

- Avaria, falha electrica, entupimento..., que poderão alterar os dados ou invalidar que os mesmos deixem de registar.

Era frequente, quando na observação das 09h GMT ao recolhermos os dados havia divergência nos valores totais, não muito significativos, mas tínhamos forma de corrigi-os graças ao pluviómetro totalizador. Outras alturas por avaria, e fazíamos da mesma forma porque, sendo uma estação oficial, não nos poderíamos dar ao luxo de ficar sem dados para registos.
 Snifa, não fiques aborrecido com a minha suspeita. As críticas construtivas (sempre as de minha parte) não são para por abaixo ou aborrecer, mas sim para se ajudar a melhor, como em tudo na nossa vida. 

"Eyes Open to Learn"


----------



## rfilipeg (6 Fev 2014 às 14:25)

Bem, afinal isto foi mais fraco do que aquilo que pensava. Apenas ali entre as 10:30 e as 11h que passou uma chuvada daquelas e também muito vento. Tirando isso tem sido vento moderado com rajadas, que aqui na minha zona, não vão além dos 62km/h.


----------



## Snifa (6 Fev 2014 às 14:27)

Manditu disse:


> Não querendo ser pretensioso à pretensão, mas passo a explicar o que são erros fortuitos e a falibilidade dos instrumentos de medida. Independentemente da marca e modelos dos mesmos.
> 
> Nas estações synopticas, tal como a dos aeroportos e como a da Serra Pilar (funcionou entre 1882 a 2007), e falo por experiência própria, trabalhei como observador nesta e lá tinhamos 3 pluviografos + 2 pluviometros totalizadores. Porque:
> 
> ...



Na boa

Eu por acaso também pensei no início em apenas usar os dados do pluviómetro  manual Helmann de 200 mm, mas é bem mais prático estar dentro de casa e olhar para o ecrã da estação e ver a precipitação, sem ter que ir lá fora ver e esvaziar à meia noite..  de qualquer modo, como já referi,  os dados são muito iguais ( até porque estão apenas a um metro um do outro)  e uso na contabilização da pluviosidade o da ultimeter/2100 que é excelente por sinal


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (6 Fev 2014 às 14:35)

rfilipeg disse:


> Bem, afinal isto foi mais fraco do que aquilo que pensava. Apenas ali entre as 10:30 e as 11h que passou uma chuvada daquelas e também muito vento. Tirando isso tem sido vento moderado com rajadas, que aqui na minha zona, não vão além dos 62km/h.



Tambem contava que fosse mais intenso, ou mais prolongado. 
Entretanto agora na pós-frontal, temos um vale depressionário em que está associado uma linha de instabilidade que virá ao fim da tarde. Vamos esperar que  traga surpresas


----------



## Nunotex (6 Fev 2014 às 14:38)

Por Braga 10 minutos de verdadeiro temporal... Chuva forte acompanhado com rajadas de vento muito fortes... mete medo...


----------



## superstorm (6 Fev 2014 às 14:41)

Ora boas tardes.
Esta um rico dia para não sair de casa :b 
Sigo com:
Tatual: 12°c
H.R: 86%
P.A:1001.7mb
Vento: SW a 25.7kmh
Rajada máxima de 74.0kmh as 10.36
Neste momento o vento sopra moderado mete algum medo ao olhar pelas arvores. 
O quão mau isto ira ficar ate domingo? 
De manha ouvi alguns relatos do diluvio que por aqui passou e inundou o bar onde trabalho  mas nada de especial...


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Fev 2014 às 14:46)

Por Palmeira apenas o vento se vai fazendo sentir, às vezes surgem rajadas mais fortes capazes de deitar um gajo ao chão, mas a tendência é que venha a acalmar.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Fev 2014 às 14:50)

Tirando o penico do Minho, isto parece que está muito, muito fraco ....

Nem do vento falam sequer, será que já passou a pior parte por aí ??


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (6 Fev 2014 às 14:53)

Parece que o temporal apareceu só por aqui LOL
O vento está muito forte, acabei de ver uma placa de um prédio à minha frente a levantar e pousar com a força do vento!
Tatual:*9.5ºC*
Hrelativa:*92%*
Acumulado:*35.8mm*


----------



## Nunotex (6 Fev 2014 às 14:56)

Em Braga...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=621003454633111&set=pcb.621003547966435&type=1&theater


----------



## ampa62 (6 Fev 2014 às 14:57)

Foz do Douro, às 12 horas

http://http://s1353.photobucket.com/user/ampa62/media/IMG_3665_zpsd2e9e15f.jpg.html?sort=3&o=6


----------



## Aurélio (6 Fev 2014 às 15:07)

Eu por acaso acompanhei os modelos e nunca percebi o porquê dos Alertas Amarelos por estas bandas (abaixo da Aveiro), e o IPMA andou reticente a lança´-los primeiro lança-os, depois tira-os e depois volta a colocá-los .. enfim mais um aviso meteorológico mal lançado.
Entretanto aproxima-se nesta banda mais uma linha de instabilidade vamos a ver se chega aos 5 mm !

Mas claramente o dia de hoje foi uma tremenda desilusão para muita gente !

Claramente parece que apenas Minho e Douro é que viram algo no dia de hoje (até agora)


----------



## vitamos (6 Fev 2014 às 15:12)

Aurélio disse:


> Eu por acaso acompanhei os modelos e nunca percebi o porquê dos Alertas Amarelos por estas bandas (abaixo da Aveiro), e o IPMA andou reticente a lança´-los primeiro lança-os, depois tira-os e depois volta a colocá-los .. enfim mais um aviso meteorológico mal lançado.
> Entretanto aproxima-se nesta banda mais uma linha de instabilidade vamos a ver se chega aos 5 mm !
> 
> Mas claramente o dia de hoje foi uma tremenda desilusão para muita gente !
> ...



Oh Aurélio por favor... 

Em Coimbra tem estado um verdadeiro temporal desde o início da manhã. Os avisos a Norte e Centro são mais que justificados.


----------



## james (6 Fev 2014 às 15:23)

Boas , 

Por aqui estamos a passar ao pos - frontal , ja se sente o arrefecimento . 

Ca este evento foi muito forte em relacao ao vento . Penso que se atingiu os 100 km / h , mas o que me impressionou mais foi a intensidade media do vento , nao parava de soprar forte 1 segundo que fosse  . . .

A precipitacao penso que foi semelhante a depressao de terca .

Mas pelo que vejo nos modelos e previsao do ipma  , as depressoes dos proximos dias indiciam niveis de precipitacao muito elevados !


----------



## darque_viana (6 Fev 2014 às 15:29)

Muito fraco? Pode até não ter atingido as expectativas de alguns, mas duvido que seja essa a opinião geral.

Por cá, autêntico vendaval desde manhã, com períodos de chuva forte. Tenho a casa praticamente toda fechada e sente-se o ar a correr, ao ponto de ter de empurrar as portas com mais força do que é habitual, para a abrir e fazer frente à corrente de ar


----------



## boneli (6 Fev 2014 às 15:41)

Aqui por Braga mais um aguaceiro forte!!! O rio Ave e todos os grandes rios aqui do Minho devem de estar com os caudais a transbordar...todos os ribeiros do Este já galgaram margens e invadiram campos e o Este vai no limite!!! Basta chover mais um pouco que as margens transbordam logo. Não deixa de ser preocupante.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Fev 2014 às 15:43)

darque_viana disse:


> Muito fraco? Pode até não ter atingido as expectativas de alguns, mas duvido que seja essa a opinião geral.
> 
> Por cá, autêntico vendaval desde manhã, com períodos de chuva forte. Tenho a casa praticamente toda fechada e sente-se o ar a correr, ao ponto de ter de empurrar as portas com mais força do que é habitual, para a abrir e fazer frente à corrente de ar



Falei abaixo de Aveiro e era ao que toca a precipitação mas esqueci-me de referir isso ...


----------



## Aurélio (6 Fev 2014 às 15:46)

vitamos disse:


> Oh Aurélio por favor...
> 
> Em Coimbra tem estado um verdadeiro temporal desde o início da manhã. Os avisos a Norte e Centro são mais que justificados.



Falava da precipitação, já me devias conhecer, eu quero é chuva ... o resto são meros efeitos para complementar o prato principal ...
Somente a a norte de Aveiro se justificava os Alertas Amarelos em termos de precipitação, ´so que nem se sempre o cérebro e as mão trabalham á mesma velocidade ...


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (6 Fev 2014 às 15:54)

Linha de instabilidade a chegar.


----------



## Teles (6 Fev 2014 às 16:03)

Aurélio disse:


> Falava da precipitação, já me devias conhecer, eu quero é chuva ... o resto são meros efeitos para complementar o prato principal ...
> Somente a a norte de Aveiro se justificava os Alertas Amarelos em termos de precipitação, ´so que nem se sempre o cérebro e as mão trabalham á mesma velocidade ...




Por aqui durante umas horas foi um autentico diluvio e vendaval se o Aurelio não consegue nunca ter aí tanta chuva se calhar era bom em pensar mudar para o Minho que aí se fartava dela!


----------



## Aurélio (6 Fev 2014 às 16:07)

Teles disse:


> Por aqui durante umas horas foi um autentico diluvio e vendaval se o Aurelio não consegue nunca ter aí tanta chuva se calhar era bom em pensar mudar para o Minho que aí se fartava dela!



Quanto tiveste até agora aí por Rio Maior ??


----------



## vinc7e (6 Fev 2014 às 16:09)

Grande diluvio neste momento


----------



## Teles (6 Fev 2014 às 16:09)

Aurélio disse:


> Quanto tiveste até agora aí por Rio Maior ??



Off topic: Depois das 20 horas responderei a essa questão no seguimento litoral centro obrigado!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (6 Fev 2014 às 16:15)

Não vejo actividade eléctrica...


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (6 Fev 2014 às 16:16)

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=pva&w=0&datos=img&x=h24&f=temperatura

Não querendo fazer off-topic mas estou a achar impressionante os dados do norte de Espanha.

Bilbão regista neste momento 24,5ºC!!!

Aqui os máximos no país vizinho. De facto eles são bem mais completos do que nós no serviço publico de meteorologia.

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=esp&w=1&datos=img

As cidades do norte de Espanha com temps record com valores de 25ºC. Rajadas Fortes. Maxima de 160km. Vejam.


----------



## Falkor (6 Fev 2014 às 16:24)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Não vejo actividade eléctrica...



A electricidade esta cara 

Por aqui a chuva "não mata" ninguém mas o vento é forte e constante a rondar os 30Kmh

TA:12.9ºC


----------



## boneli (6 Fev 2014 às 16:28)

Desde as 14 horas que a temperatura tem vindo a descer.
Estavam 12º e neste momento já estão 10.7º.
O acumulado do dia vai em 23 mm.


----------



## dj_teko (6 Fev 2014 às 16:33)




----------



## Snifa (6 Fev 2014 às 16:34)

boneli disse:


> Aqui por Braga mais um aguaceiro forte!!! O rio Ave e todos os grandes rios aqui do Minho devem de estar com os caudais a transbordar...todos os ribeiros do Este já galgaram margens e invadiram campos e o Este vai no limite!!! Basta chover mais um pouco que as margens transbordam logo. Não deixa de ser preocupante.



Pode de facto tornar-se preocupante, ainda por cima os próximos dias serão de chuvas por vezes fortes, está tudo saturado.. os campos ali da zona de Vila do Conde/Póvoa parecem autênticas piscinas, tudo que seja  ribeiros, rios e afluentes corre com caudais elevados.

O  Rio Leça também está prestes a transbordar segundo informações que tive... Isto na zona da Ponte de Pedra.


----------



## boneli (6 Fev 2014 às 16:36)

boneli disse:


> Desde as 14 horas que a temperatura tem vindo a descer.
> Estavam 12º e neste momento já estão 10.7º.
> O acumulado do dia vai em 23 mm.



Edit: 9.2º


----------



## Nunotex (6 Fev 2014 às 16:37)

boneli disse:


> Desde as 14 horas que a temperatura tem vindo a descer.
> Estavam 12º e neste momento já estão 10.7º.
> O acumulado do dia vai em 23 mm.



Está mesmo um vento gelado... muito frio por aqui...


----------



## frusko (6 Fev 2014 às 16:51)

As ondas estão a aproximar-se das torres de Ofir, em Esposende, mas o avanço do mar não coloca em risco a estabilidade dos edifícios.

O presidente da Câmara de Esposende, Benjamim Ferreira, "não estão em causa as torres nem as fundações", mas a autarquia está em permanente contacto com a agência portuguesa do Ambiente.

O autarca confirma que há verba para, em breve, realizar "uma intervenção" para consolidar as protecções e evitar que os estragos sejam maiores do que já são.

Para já, não está prevista a evacuação das Torres, onde vivem 12 famílias, mas essa avaliação terá que ser permanente nos próximos dias, confirma Benjamim Ferreira.

A maré continua a subir e a situação vai agravar-se entre as 18 horas e as 20 horas, segundo as previsões. A intensidade do vento também se mantém alta.

As Torres de Ofir são três prédios habitados, embora em grande parte de forma não permanente. Ao que a Renascença apurou, um hotel e alguns estabelecimentos próximos destas torres estão a funcionar normalmente.

No entanto, de manhã, o vereador da Protecção Civil da Câmara local referiu que o avanço do mar está a colocar "em sério risco" as Torres de Ofir que já têm a água a "um metro e meio, dois metros".

Em declarações à agência Lusa, Maranhão Peixoto explicou que, no fim-de-semana, por precaução, já foi vedado o acesso ao parque de estacionamento à superfície da torre mais a norte. "Se o mar continuar a avançar com esta ferocidade, as torres correm sério risco", acrescentou.


----------



## MarioCabral (6 Fev 2014 às 17:05)

Muito vento na cidade do Porto, para já não chove...mas o inicio da manhã foi bem regado por estas bandas


----------



## ipinto (6 Fev 2014 às 17:05)

Bem isto de manha por volta das 10 e tal foi um autentico diluvio tinha acabado de sair de casa com a minha mulher e a minha filha tive que me abrigar num supermercado, a chuva vinha toda de lado a bater em cabines telefónicas, ate fazia "vapor" uma cena parecida com os furacões que vemos na TV.. não filmei porque estava preocupado em manter a segurança da minha família, e era muito complicado... Bem nunca tinha passado por uma situação assim


----------



## MarioCabral (6 Fev 2014 às 17:15)

Na Galiza rajadas a 125 km/h! Por aqui nada que se "compare"...mas mesmo assim a coisa continua brava...


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Fev 2014 às 17:48)

Por Braga, tarde de aguaceiros por vezes fortes acompanhados de rajadas, por vezes parecia que ia levar tudo pelos ares.


Não tenho os dados da minha estação mas os acumulados no geral por esta zona rondam os 30 mm.


----------



## ACampos (6 Fev 2014 às 17:55)

Para que horas se prevê a pior meteorologia?


----------



## frederico (6 Fev 2014 às 18:01)

Snifa disse:


> Pode de facto tornar-se preocupante, ainda por cima os próximos dias serão de chuvas por vezes fortes, está tudo saturado.. os campos ali da zona de Vila do Conde/Póvoa parecem autênticas piscinas, tudo que seja  ribeiros, rios e afluentes corre com caudais elevados.
> 
> O  Rio Leça também está prestes a transbordar segundo informações que tive... Isto na zona da Ponte de Pedra.



O rio Leça está fora das margens em vários pontos. Fui agora ver. Anteontem estava quase a galgar uma das pontes.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (6 Fev 2014 às 18:05)

frederico disse:


> O rio Leça está fora das margens em vários pontos. Fui agora ver. Anteontem estava quase a galgar uma das pontes.



Sim ainda hoje vi o Rio LEça ja a transbordar na zona de santa cruz do bispo. Mas creio que tal como o snifa disse na ponte da pedra ou junto da nacional 13 possa tambem transbordar


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Fev 2014 às 18:09)

Boas,
Deixo aqui fotos tiradas agora mesmo, onde é possível ver a frente a deslocar-se para NE e lá fundo pós-frontal. Sigo com 9,8ºC a descer.
 A oeste : http://i.imgur.com/hOi7pBz.jpg
 A sudoeste: http://i.imgur.com/fbAkS5U.jpg


----------



## Skizzo (6 Fev 2014 às 18:14)

Manditu disse:


> Quanto à media. Eu mesmo fiz a média de 1971 / 2000 na estação da serra do pilar (gaia) que ainda serve de referencia para o Porto nas analises de longo prazo, que a média anual é de 1249 mm!
> 
> Hoje alguém disse que a média da precipitação no norte tem diminuído. Considerando as séries de 30 anos que servem para a obntenção das médias climatológicas, a diferença para a mesma estação da serie 1961/1990 para a 1971/2000 foi de quase superior em 50 mm. Logo a media total anual subiu na ultima série.



E voltou a subir a média para alguns meses na série de 1981/2010:

Mar +5,7mm
Abr +2,0mm
Jul +2,1mm
Ago +6,2mm
Set +0,9mm
Out +20,3mm
Nov +13,6mm

Houve no entanto uma diminuição nos meses de Inverno.

Atenção que as normas de 81/10 para a S.Pilar só vão até 2007, altura em que a estação foi desactivada. O IPMA considera a nova estação S.Pilar, activa desde 2009 penso eu, uma estação diferente, daí os records de temperatura desta nova estação não surtirem efeito em relação aos records da antiga estação.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (6 Fev 2014 às 18:40)

Skizzo disse:


> E voltou a subir a média para alguns meses na série de 1981/2010:
> 
> Mar +5,7mm
> Abr +2,0mm
> ...



Exatamente, como eu mesmo disse, a estação funcionou apenas entre 1882 ate 2007 (infelizmente). Trabalhei lá até ao ultimo dia de 2004. 

Obvio que os dados dessa estaçao já nao serão usados para a série de normais climatologicas de 1981/2010. Se bem que há lá agora uma EMA, mas pelo que vejo tem tido algumas falhas de registo...


----------



## ipinto (6 Fev 2014 às 18:46)

Volta a chover moderadamente por Matosinhos, Tenho a sensação que o vento agora vem de Oeste estou correcto?


----------



## GabKoost (6 Fev 2014 às 18:53)

frusko disse:


> As ondas estão a aproximar-se das torres de Ofir, em Esposende, mas o avanço do mar não coloca em risco a estabilidade dos edifícios.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



O único projecto que deveria ser meritório dos € investidos seria a demolição destas absolutas aberrações. Trabalhei 2 anos no Axis Ofir mesmo em frente e cheguei a entrar nas torres algumas vezes com amigos de lá.

No inverno, em dias como os de hoje, os fundos ficam cheios de água. As torres são horrorosas e estão num estado de conservação calamitosas.

Gastar dinheiro nelas é uma perda de tempo tendo em conta que nos últimos 50 anos o mar comeu DEZENAS de metros à praia (as dunas cessaram de existir o mês passado RIP) e o avanço não irá parar.

Um favor à humanidade: Deitem aquilo abaixo já que se encontra praticamente deserto durante o ano. Aquela zona é boa demais para crimes urbanísticos vindos de um tempo em que qualquer idiota projectava monstruosidades.

_____________

Fora isso, na Póvoa de Varzim também há animação:


----------



## GabKoost (6 Fev 2014 às 19:04)

Aurélio disse:


> Eu por acaso acompanhei os modelos e nunca percebi o porquê dos Alertas Amarelos por estas bandas (abaixo da Aveiro), e o IPMA andou reticente a lança´-los primeiro lança-os, depois tira-os e depois volta a colocá-los .. enfim mais um aviso meteorológico mal lançado.



É fácil saber porquê.

O mês passado quando a maior tempestade marítima das últimas décadas se estava a aproximar e as protecções civis da Galiza, Irlanda e Bretanha Francesa estavam a tratar de vedar zonas perigosas e a publicar alertas vermelhos, aqui estava tudo entretido com a morte do Eusébio.

Nós no fórum à espera de cenários caóticos e o IPMA e protecção civil tranquilamente relaxados.

Deu no que deu. Milhões de prejuízo e uma humilhação às autoridades incompetentes. No dia POSTERIOR ao evento, na Póvoa de Varzim, andavam as autoridades a colocar sacos de areia à volta das infraestruturas da praia.

Isso DEPOIS do evento.

Agora, como andam com as orelhas a arder (talvez pelas seguradoras ou entidades camarárias), é alertas para tudo quanto mexe.

Contudo, para o Noroeste, o alerta laranja foi muito bem dado tendo em conta o temporal de vento associado a precipitação por vezes forte que resultou em rios fora do leito, árvores a cair, campos e estradas alagados etc.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Fev 2014 às 19:15)

GabKoost disse:


> É fácil saber porquê.
> 
> O mês passado quando a maior tempestade marítima das últimas décadas se estava a aproximar e as protecções civis da Galiza, Irlanda e Bretanha Francesa estavam a tratar de vedar zonas perigosas e a publicar alertas vermelhos, aqui estava tudo entretido com a morte do Eusébio.
> 
> ...



Mas eu falava no que a toca a precipitação ... fonix muito gosto de comer palavras e depois não percebem do que estou a falar.
A sul de Aveiro ou Leiria penso que não choveu nadinha de especial !


----------



## Snifa (6 Fev 2014 às 19:27)

Grande chuvada que se abateu por aqui

Descida de temperatura com 8.9 ºC actuais


----------



## supercell (6 Fev 2014 às 19:30)

Trovoada por aqui!!! Grande estouro!


----------



## james (6 Fev 2014 às 19:36)

GabKoost disse:


> É fácil saber porquê.
> 
> O mês passado quando a maior tempestade marítima das últimas décadas se estava a aproximar e as protecções civis da Galiza, Irlanda e Bretanha Francesa estavam a tratar de vedar zonas perigosas e a publicar alertas vermelhos, aqui estava tudo entretido com a morte do Eusébio.
> 
> ...


----------



## supercell (6 Fev 2014 às 19:39)

A nuvem passou mais a norte, 2 trovões e passou, grande chuvada...


----------



## james (6 Fev 2014 às 19:41)

GabKoost disse:


> É fácil saber porquê.
> 
> O mês passado quando a maior tempestade marítima das últimas décadas se estava a aproximar e as protecções civis da Galiza, Irlanda e Bretanha Francesa estavam a tratar de vedar zonas perigosas e a publicar alertas vermelhos, aqui estava tudo entretido com a morte do Eusébio.
> 
> ...


----------



## boneli (6 Fev 2014 às 19:58)

8.6º e 30 mm acumulados.


----------



## dj_teko (6 Fev 2014 às 20:13)




----------



## supercell (6 Fev 2014 às 21:02)

Por aqui o vento intensifica-se.


----------



## frederico (6 Fev 2014 às 21:06)

GabKoost disse:


> É fácil saber porquê.
> 
> O mês passado quando a maior tempestade marítima das últimas décadas se estava a aproximar e as protecções civis da Galiza, Irlanda e Bretanha Francesa estavam a tratar de vedar zonas perigosas e a publicar alertas vermelhos, aqui estava tudo entretido com a morte do Eusébio.
> 
> ...




Tenho uma vaga sensação que em Portugal existe um excesso de optimismo e «fé» em relação a estes eventos. Há um blogger que costumo ler, escreve no Combustões, e ele diz que somos parecidos aos árabes, temos excesso de fé e descuidamos a prevenção.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (6 Fev 2014 às 21:08)

Esta tarde por Ponte de Lima, o Rio Lima quase que submergia por completo os soldados 







Fotografia:Luis Abreu


----------



## frederico (6 Fev 2014 às 21:09)

Pior que as torres de Ofir é o que está feito na ilha de Faro. Se um dia houver uma tempestade a sério ou um maremoto aquilo é tudo arrasado. 

Os algarvios mais velhos guardam na memória as estórias do tempo do terramoto de 1755, dizem que o mar chegou à serra, e sempre tiveram medo de morar perto do mar.

Já há 2 ou 3 anos o mar comeu o que estava feito em frente à Fuzeta, e qualquer dia marcha a ilha de Faro e umas quantas moradias em cima das falésias do Barlavento.


----------



## frederico (6 Fev 2014 às 21:10)

dj_teko disse:


> http://youtu.be/AnnQwPMRK9I



Faz-me confusão o que está feito em leito de cheia perto desse rio, nas voltas que dei deu para ver armazéns e garagens com água a entrar.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Fev 2014 às 21:22)

frederico disse:


> Pior que as torres de Ofir é o que está feito na ilha de Faro. Se um dia houver uma tempestade a sério ou um maremoto aquilo é tudo arrasado.
> 
> Os algarvios mais velhos guardam na memória as estórias do tempo do terramoto de 1755, dizem que o mar chegou à serra, e sempre tiveram medo de morar perto do mar.
> 
> Já há 2 ou 3 anos o mar comeu o que estava feito em frente à Fuzeta, e qualquer dia marcha a ilha de Faro e umas quantas moradias em cima das falésias do Barlavento.



O mar chegou á Serra?

Looolll ... ah bom eu no outro dia encontrei uma conquilha (a casca) aqui num caminho, com um aspecto bastante velho deve ter sido quando o mar chegou aqui ..... Enfim mas que grande hiperbolização !
E como isto já há uns grandes Invernos ....


----------



## Aurélio (6 Fev 2014 às 21:24)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Esta tarde por Ponte de Lima, o Rio Lima quase que submergia por completo os soldados
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coitados ainda por cima com aquela armadura, e ninguém os tirou dali ?


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Fev 2014 às 21:25)

Por aqui não chove de momento e estão 8,9ºC.


Acumulados *36 mm* desde as 0H.


*117,3 mm* este mês.


----------



## 1337 (6 Fev 2014 às 21:32)

Aurélio disse:


> Coitados ainda por cima com aquela armadura, e ninguém os tirou dali ?


LOL eles nesta foto até parecem de papel ou de plástico mas não, são de ferro e estão bem presos 

Bem o rio aqui começa a preocupar, já ouvi rumores que nos próximos dias vai mesmo entrar pelas casas dentro.. Mas podem ser só rumores.

Recorde que a última grande cheia foi em 2001, quando a baixa de Ponte de Lima foi submersa pelo rio Lima, já com a barragem do alto Lindoso construída.


----------



## filipe cunha (6 Fev 2014 às 21:33)

Por cá hoje acumulou 111,00mm


----------



## frederico (6 Fev 2014 às 21:33)

Aurélio disse:


> O mar chegou á Serra?
> 
> Looolll ... ah bom eu no outro dia encontrei uma conquilha (a casca) aqui num caminho, com um aspecto bastante velho deve ter sido quando o mar chegou aqui ..... Enfim mas que grande hiperbolização !
> E como isto já há uns grandes Invernos ....



As pessoas mais velhas de Tavira dizem isso. Sabemos bem que é lenda mas a   História diz que Faro escapou ao maremoto graças à ria. A ilha de Faro tem andado na corda bamba em anos mais problemáticos. Até que um dia as coisas poderão correr mal. Aquele cordão dunar é tão estreito... não deveria ter ali uma única casa.


----------



## 1337 (6 Fev 2014 às 21:36)

filipe cunha disse:


> Por cá hoje acumulou 111,00mm



Impossível Filipe, o teu pluvi está a abanar com o vento com toda a certeza, que na tua zona o vento sopra bastante forte...


----------



## Aurélio (6 Fev 2014 às 21:36)

filipe cunha disse:


> Por cá hoje acumulou 111,00mm



De certeza que isso está bem preso, porque tens tanta chuva comparativamente com os teus outros membros aí da zona ....
Por acaso não achas estranho esse valor ?


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Fev 2014 às 21:36)

filipe cunha disse:


> Por cá hoje acumulou 111,00mm



Não estará o ferro que segura a estação a oscilar com o vento? Esse valor parece-me exageradamente alto.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Fev 2014 às 21:41)

Não podes ter esse valor ... nem lá perto todos os dados que vi por aqui hoje da zona e mesmo do IPMA, nenhum deles passam dos 30 mm.

Lamento mas esse valor hoje é impossivel, com a ventania oscilou e deu cabo do teu valor. Existem imensas estações em que isso acontece.

De certeza que valor máximo que terás tido por aí será uns 30 mm !


----------



## Sunnyrainy (6 Fev 2014 às 21:43)

1337 disse:


> LOL eles nesta foto até parecem de papel ou de plástico mas não, são de ferro e estão bem presos
> 
> Bem o rio aqui começa a preocupar, já ouvi rumores que nos próximos dias vai mesmo entrar pelas casas dentro.. Mas podem ser só rumores.
> 
> Recorde que a última grande cheia foi em 2001, quando a baixa de Ponte de Lima foi submersa pelo rio Lima, já com a barragem do alto Lindoso construída.



Com a precipitação que ainda se aproxima não seria de descartar essa hipotese. Domingo vou aí em viagem. Parece que o areal não vai ser desta vez opção para estacionar temporariamente o autocarro da excursão...


----------



## Snifa (6 Fev 2014 às 21:44)

Boas,

Por aqui *30.6 mm* acumulados até ao momento. 

8.7 ºc actuais.

De momento não chove.

Vento:W 25 Km/h


----------



## filipe cunha (6 Fev 2014 às 21:49)

Por acaso, não acho estranho, nessa altura o vento nem era muito forte e a coisa está bem agarrada...posso por fotos, ah e tenho uma EM
A essa hora não estava em casa, mas por falar em chuva, a essa hora uma bomba viu-se incapaz de retirar, só o que chovia em 10M2s, daí inundação


----------



## filipe cunha (6 Fev 2014 às 21:52)

1337 disse:


> LOL eles nesta foto até parecem de papel ou de plástico mas não, são de ferro e estão bem presos
> 
> *Bem o rio aqui começa a preocupar, já ouvi rumores que nos próximos dias vai mesmo entrar pelas casas dentro.. Mas podem ser só rumores.*
> 
> Recorde que a última grande cheia foi em 2001, quando a baixa de Ponte de Lima foi submersa pelo rio Lima, já com a barragem do alto Lindoso construída.




Os rumores não serão do S. Pedro, mas das barragens de Touvedo e do Lindoso.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Fev 2014 às 21:55)

filipe cunha disse:


> Por acaso, não acho estranho, nessa altura o vento nem era muito forte e a coisa está bem agarrada...posso por fotos, ah e tenho uma EM
> A essa hora não estava em casa, mas por falar em chuva, a essa hora uma bomba viu-se incapaz de retirar, só o que chovia em 10M2s, daí inundação



Mostra o teu registo diário da precipitação, desculpa mas não estão correctos esses valores, nem preciso de estar aí sequer.
Há uns tempos atrás passou-se o mesmo na Praia da Luz em Lagos, durante a noite toda foi somando precipitação chegou a registar 50 mm em 20 minutos, e fez isso durante umas 4 horas. Olhei ao satélite e ao radar e nem sequer choveu lá. Foi o efeito muito vento e provavelmente a espuma do mar a aterrar em cima da estação ....

Qualquer membro te vai dizer o mesmo ... ainda por cima não és o único aí dessa zona.


----------



## filipe cunha (6 Fev 2014 às 21:56)

1337 disse:


> Impossível Filipe, o teu pluvi está a abanar com o vento com toda a certeza, que na tua zona o vento sopra bastante forte...



Lembras-te quando no ano passado, eu aqui, a 15/20kms de Ponte de Lima, por cá muitas vezes nem 1/5 tinha do que chovia aí....tambem achava estranho aí chover tanto


----------



## filipe cunha (6 Fev 2014 às 21:59)

Aurélio disse:


> Mostra o teu registo diário da precipitação, desculpa mas não estão correctos esses valores, nem preciso de estar aí sequer.
> Há uns tempos atrás passou-se o mesmo na Praia da Luz em Lagos, durante a noite toda foi somando precipitação chegou a registar 50 mm em 20 minutos, e fez isso durante umas 4 horas. Olhei ao satélite e ao radar e nem sequer choveu lá. Foi o efeito muito vento e provavelmente a espuma do mar a aterrar em cima da estação ....
> 
> Qualquer membro te vai dizer o mesmo ... ainda por cima não és o único aí dessa zona.



Sempre visiveis aqui http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IVIANADO4


----------



## Aurélio (6 Fev 2014 às 22:17)

filipe cunha disse:


> Sempre visiveis aqui http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IVIANADO4



Ás 7h00 tinhas 9,9 mm
Ás 8h00 tinhas 25,4 mm (cairam 16 mm nessa hora)
Ás 9h00 tinhas 39,4 mm (cairam 14 mm nessa hora)
Ás 10h00 tinhas 88,9 mm (cairam 50 mm nessa hora, sendo que 25 mm cairam em 10 minutos) !!!!!!!!
Ás 11h00 tinhas 97,3 mm (cairam 9 mm passou a frente e o vento )

Lamento mas nos queres convencer mesmo que cairam 50 mm numa hora aí na tua zona


----------



## filipe cunha (6 Fev 2014 às 22:22)

Aurélio disse:


> Mostra o teu registo diário da precipitação, desculpa mas não estão correctos esses valores, nem preciso de estar aí sequer.
> Há uns tempos atrás passou-se o mesmo na Praia da Luz em Lagos, durante a noite toda foi somando precipitação chegou a registar 50 mm em 20 minutos, e fez isso durante umas 4 horas. Olhei ao satélite e ao radar e nem sequer choveu lá. Foi o efeito muito vento e provavelmente a espuma do mar a aterrar em cima da estação ....
> 
> Qualquer membro te vai dizer o mesmo ... *ainda por cima não és o único aí dessa zona*.




Por acaso sinto-me só, no distrito de 2 255 km², tenho eu uma EM  e mais uma ou outra que por vezes aparecem..., vizinhas só no distrito de Braga, a +-35kms


----------



## filipe cunha (6 Fev 2014 às 22:28)

Aurélio disse:


> Ás 7h00 tinhas 9,9 mm
> Ás 8h00 tinhas 25,4 mm (cairam 16 mm nessa hora)
> Ás 9h00 tinhas 39,4 mm (cairam 14 mm nessa hora)
> Ás 10h00 tinhas 88,9 mm (cairam 50 mm nessa hora, sendo que 25 mm cairam em 10 minutos) !!!!!!!!
> ...



Não faço a minima, estava a trabalhar, mas agora estou mais preocupado com os haveres que ficaram inundados na garagem, que nunca inundou, alem da bomba funcionar muito bem e não haver falhas de electricidade, a ver se o seguro cobre


----------



## 1337 (6 Fev 2014 às 22:31)

filipe cunha disse:


> Lembras-te quando no ano passado, eu aqui, a 15/20kms de Ponte de Lima, por cá muitas vezes nem 1/5 tinha do que chovia aí....tambem achava estranho aí chover tanto



É diferente, tu estás mais junto ao litoral, eu estou a 27 km do litoral, o landfall aqui é superior ao daí normalmente, mas claro que ha excepções. Mas os teus valores ve-se que estão errados também em comparação com a EMA de chafé
( já nem falo nas estações amadoras do colegas de fórum) , e que é relativamento perto de ti.

http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/da...sSuperficie.14.00.00551.precacu.hh.reg.PT.png


----------



## Aurélio (6 Fev 2014 às 22:33)

filipe cunha disse:


> Por acaso sinto-me só, no distrito de 2 255 km², tenho eu uma EM  e mais uma ou outra que por vezes aparecem..., vizinhas só no distrito de Braga, a +-35kms



Filipe, lamento mas o vento pregou-te uma partida, basta veres os valores que coloquei, uma coisa é diferenças de 10 ou até 20 mm face a 5 ou 10 km, mas outra coisa são quase uns 80 mm a mais face a outras regiões próximas.
Lembro-me que um colega de Albufeira também teimava o mesmo até finalmente lhe ter conseguido feito ver que os valores estavam errados, até que ele percebeu o problema ... uma teia de aranha, ou um bicharoco que interferia com o sensor.

Todos nós estamos agindo de boa fé, mas se quiseres acreditar que os valores estão correctos, então não te podemos ajudar mais.

Não toco mais no assunto ...


----------



## Aurélio (6 Fev 2014 às 22:36)

filipe cunha disse:


> Não faço a minima, estava a trabalhar, mas agora estou mais preocupado com os haveres que ficaram inundados na garagem, que nunca inundou, alem da bomba funcionar muito bem e não haver falhas de electricidade, a ver se o seguro cobre



Isso é que é pior


----------



## dj_teko (6 Fev 2014 às 22:46)

frederico disse:


> Faz-me confusão o que está feito em leito de cheia perto desse rio, nas voltas que dei deu para ver armazéns e garagens com água a entrar.




Tens toda a razao


----------



## supercell (6 Fev 2014 às 22:51)

Forte aguaceiro acompanhado de vento neste momento!


----------



## filipe cunha (6 Fev 2014 às 22:52)

1337 disse:


> É diferente, tu estás mais junto ao litoral, eu estou a 27 km do litoral, o landfall aqui é superior ao daí normalmente, mas claro que ha excepções. Mas os teus valores ve-se que estão errados também em comparação com a EMA de chafé
> ( já nem falo nas estações amadoras do colegas de fórum) , e que é relativamento perto de ti.
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/da...sSuperficie.14.00.00551.precacu.hh.reg.PT.png



Da EMA de Chafé, estou a +-15kms para o interior, deve ser um pouco diferente, a EMA está a 1Kms do Oceano Atlantico e se a EMA estiver a funcionar
Amadoras vizinhas conhecidas, com valores publicados e relativamente perto, só em Melgaço, Braga e Paços de Ferreira..
(Claro que há muitos a mandar dados para o seguimento, mas não sei em que se baseiam...)


----------



## Vince (6 Fev 2014 às 23:02)

Filipe, parece mesmo bastante provável os dados estarem errados, o que é normal em dias de vendaval como hoje, e não é preciso fazer dramas com isso, os pluviometros das estações amadoras, mesmo nas Davis ou melhores, tendem a gerar erros devido à vibração causada pelo vento. 
Analisa melhor o vento, certamente o pico do vento também coincide com os maiores desvios.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (6 Fev 2014 às 23:04)

Vento moderado,sem chuva! Quero trovoada


----------



## meteoamador (6 Fev 2014 às 23:10)

Hoje durante a tarde fez-se noite:






Agora mesmo caiu uma aguaceiro de granaizo


----------



## superstorm (6 Fev 2014 às 23:40)

boas noites...
Grande aguaceiro com granizo muito pequeno a mistura  
Edit: já acalmou.


----------



## dlourenco (6 Fev 2014 às 23:47)

Fresquinho por Braga. 6,5°C


----------



## AnDré (6 Fev 2014 às 23:52)

filipe cunha disse:


> Da EMA de Chafé, estou a +-15kms para o interior, deve ser um pouco diferente, a EMA está a 1Kms do Oceano Atlantico e se a EMA estiver a funcionar
> Amadoras vizinhas conhecidas, com valores publicados e relativamente perto, só em Melgaço, Braga e Paços de Ferreira..
> (Claro que há muitos a mandar dados para o seguimento, mas não sei em que se baseiam...)



Boas Filipe Cunha,

Estava a olhar para os dados da tua estação.
De facto não me parece que o vento tenho influenciado a precipitação. Quando isso acontece, aparece os picos de precipitação coincidem com as rajadas de vento, o que não é o caso.
Parece sim, é que a estação contou precipitação a dobrar/triplicar.

E isto pode acontecer por dois motivos:
Ou as conchas dentro do pluviometro estão cheias de lixo - o que faz com que seja precisa pouca água para as mesmas encherem, ou porque o sensor das conchas está com problemas devido à humidade - acontece com alguma frequência em estações como as OREGON. 

Sinceramente, a segunda opção parece-me a mais credível, e explico porquê.

Repara no gráfico de Temperatura do ar vs dew point:






Desde as 9h que o dew point está praticamente colado à temperatura.
O que é que isto significa, ainda para mais hoje que está vento? Significa que estás com nevoeiro cerrado desde essa hora.
Estás? Acredito que não.
Até porque estamos em regime de aguaceiros.


----------



## Paelagius (6 Fev 2014 às 23:52)

Aguaceiro.


----------



## Snifa (6 Fev 2014 às 23:55)

Aguaceiro intenso com granizo neste momento!


----------



## superstorm (7 Fev 2014 às 00:02)

Forte aguaceiro com granizo a abater-se agora as bolas ja sao bem maiores :O


----------



## james (7 Fev 2014 às 00:11)

filipe cunha disse:


> Os rumores não serão do S. Pedro, mas das barragens de Touvedo e do Lindoso.



Eu acho que os rumores sao mesmo do S. Pedro , se ele nao enviasse chuva a potes nao havia cheias . E nao acho que sejam rumores mas sim um aviso , basta ver os modelos para os proximos 10 dias para tentar perceber o que ira acontecer as zonas ribeirinhas . 

Em relacao a precipitacao registada , eu penso que deve ter andado na maior parte das zonas do Minho na ordem dos 30 / 40 mm  / m2 . 

Ca no Minho nao vale a pena andar a ver onde e que chove mais , um dia pode cair aqui um aguaceiro mais forte , um dia cai ali noutro sitio mas no computo geral ha uma grande homogeneidade  em todo o lado . So na barreira montanhosa interior e que os valores disparam . 

Ca nao ha regioes secas e regioes humidas , chove muito em todo o lado .


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Fev 2014 às 00:13)

Aqui não chove ! Esse aguaceiro está deslocar-se em que direção, alguém consegue dizer??


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Fev 2014 às 00:48)

Aguaceiro forte neste momento!


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (7 Fev 2014 às 02:11)

Meus caros já viram esta sátira aos amantes de fenómenos meteo como nós?

Aqui fica:

Espero que tenham bom sentido de humor.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (7 Fev 2014 às 02:29)

AnDré disse:


> Boas Filipe Cunha,
> 
> Estava a olhar para os dados da tua estação.
> De facto não me parece que o vento tenho influenciado a precipitação. Quando isso acontece, aparece os picos de precipitação coincidem com as rajadas de vento, o que não é o caso.
> ...



Concordo. O vento não iria provocar este erro no registo da precipitação, sim, para mim é erro no registo da precipitação.

O vento até influencia no sentido contrario à quantidade. Quanto mais forte é o vento, faz com que as partículas, neste caso as gotas de agua, se deslocam num sentido horizontal, logo essas não são tão bem colhidas pelo interior do pluviometro, mas essas esbarram nas paredes verticais de todos os objectos que encontra.

Por isso colaboro mais com a explicação do André. A estação está a registar mal, e poderá ser motivado pela humidade.


----------



## PortugalWeather (7 Fev 2014 às 03:02)

Manditu disse:


> Meus caros já viram esta sátira aos amantes de fenómenos meteo como nós?
> 
> Aqui fica:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGhpVpkNmeA
> ...



 muito bom, "quer ir comigo logo á noite ás Penhas Douradas" 

Só um reparo o RAP não fez o TPC, Bragança e Granizo não combinam grande coisa, mas pronto!


----------



## frederico (7 Fev 2014 às 04:25)

O Leça não aguenta mais água, nem os ribeiros que ali desaguam. Há muitos armazéns, garagens e arrecadações perto do rio que ficarão em risco, creio que deveria ser lançado um alerta, deveria haver avisos para a população pois há muita obra humana em leito de cheia onde facilmente entrará a água do rio ou dos afluentes.


----------



## Snifa (7 Fev 2014 às 07:17)

frederico disse:


> O Leça não aguenta mais água, nem os ribeiros que ali desaguam. Há muitos armazéns, garagens e arrecadações perto do rio que ficarão em risco, creio que deveria ser lançado um alerta, deveria haver avisos para a população pois há muita obra humana em leito de cheia onde facilmente entrará a água do rio ou dos afluentes.



Situação que se pode complicar e muito nos próximos dias com as chuvas previstas, concordo, um alerta já se torna necessário!

Por aqui *2 mm* acumulados esta madrugada.

7.9 ºc actuais ( mínima *7.5 ºc* )

Períodos de céu nublado sem chuva de momento, mais logo regressa a chuva por vezes forte.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Fev 2014 às 07:50)

Bom dia.

Por cá a noite trouxe apenas alguns aguaceiros fracos e um acumulado de 3,3 mm.
O céu apresenta-se muito nublado, com algumas abertas.
O vento sopra fraco de SSO\SO.
Ontem terminei o dia com um acumulado de 42,2 mm.
O dia de ontem não foi tão tau mau como pensava, nem pelo total de precipitação, nem pelo vento...

Quanto à questão do Rio Leça...O rio nasce aqui perto. Se realmente tivermos períodos de precipitação muito forte, ou períodos de chuva ininterruptos por mais de 12 h, creio que haverão casas em perigo.
As serras daqui da zona já não contém mais água e a escorrência faz-me lembrar o Gerês. É muita humidade...

*Tatual: 7,3ºC
Hr: 89%​*


----------



## Snifa (7 Fev 2014 às 08:26)

Um aguaceiro forte e com gotas grossas pelas 7:40 h fez o acumulado subir para os *3.2 mm* actuais.


----------



## Veterano (7 Fev 2014 às 09:37)

Bom dia. Manhã relativamente calma, com aguaceiros esporádicos e fracos e 10,8º.


----------



## frederico (7 Fev 2014 às 10:07)

Esta manhã o rio Leça já está a correr dentro das margens. Forte ondução na Foz. Contudo bastará chover umas horas para haver problemas, há muita água à superfície dos solos.


----------



## Snifa (7 Fev 2014 às 13:27)

A visos do IPMA Distrito do Porto:







http://www.ipma.pt/pt/


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Fev 2014 às 14:29)

Boa tarde,

passei há pouco na ponte de Prado e o Cávado mete medo, está bem próximo da ponte e de acordo com as previsões deverá subir ainda mais.

Estou a ver que a frente de logo à noite vai ser bem ativa, alerta laranja num período de 3 horas só indica que vai ser muita chuva em pouco tempo, muita atenção nas zonas ribeirinhas.

-------------
Dia de aguaceiros por aqui, 5,7 mm acumulados.

12,2ºC atuais.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (7 Fev 2014 às 14:55)

Boa tarde!
Ontem o acumulado ficou-se nos *43.9mm*.
O mês segue no dia 7 e já vai com *182.1mm* acumulados!!! 
Tatual:*9.4ºC*
Hrelativa:*84%*


----------



## NSousa (7 Fev 2014 às 15:31)

Acompanhamento do estado do mar!

http://praias.sapo.pt/praias/centro/espinho/espinho


----------



## Snifa (7 Fev 2014 às 15:32)

Começa a chover pelo Porto.

Vento a aumentar gradualmente de intensidade de SW

EDIT: Chove bem!


----------



## AJB (7 Fev 2014 às 15:34)

Não confundir AVISO com ALERTA!
Os AVISOS são oficialmente emitidos pelo IPMA...o que acontece normalmente é que em função do AVISO emitido pelo IPMA, a ANPC emite o ALERTA...as cores de um não tem que corresponder obrigatoriamente ao outro...
Pessoalmente só totalmente contra a divulgação pública dos ALERTAS da ANPC, pois esses apenas dizem respeito ao Dispositivo de socorro...eles definem o grau de prontidão do dispositivo de socorro!
Para a população em geral, o AVISO sim,deve ser amplamente difundido!


----------



## james (7 Fev 2014 às 15:54)

Boa tarde , 

Durante o dia de hoje verifiquei que os rios voltaram ao normal . . .

O problema e que neste momento o normal e estarem completamente cheios ! ! !

Tenho a impresssao que se ocorresse chuva fraca durante 2 ou 3 horas a maioria dos rios transbordava .


----------



## isioux (7 Fev 2014 às 16:08)

O mar tem feito muitos estragos no cordão dunar de VPÂncora. A paisagem costeira no Minho está a mudar de forma assustadora nos últimos anos.


----------



## Snifa (7 Fev 2014 às 16:30)

Grande chuvada agora!

*6 mm* acumulados


----------



## darque_viana (7 Fev 2014 às 16:35)

isioux disse:


> O mar tem feito muitos estragos no cordão dunar de VPÂncora. A paisagem costeira no Minho está a mudar de forma assustadora nos últimos anos.



Mais fotografias, aqui: https://www.facebook.com/ruitaxa/media_set?set=a.10201869664957960.1073741858.1073353288&type=1


----------



## CptRena (7 Fev 2014 às 18:12)

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin: 8,5°C
Tmax: 15,5°C

……………………………………………

Actualmente:

12,0°C (tendência de subida)

Pela imagem de satélite deveremos levar com a parte mais activa do pré-frontal daqui a umas horas.

A Galiza já está a começar a levar com ela.

Não sei se repararam mas o radar da Galiza esteve off até ao meio-dia de hoje. Provavelmente ficou afectado pelo temporal que por lá se abateu.


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Fev 2014 às 18:35)

Dia de aguaceiros, mantém-se rajadas de vento fortes...Fevereiro não tem dado descanso 
Actuais *11,6ºc* e *92%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Paelagius (7 Fev 2014 às 18:45)

GabKoost disse:


> Nós no fórum à espera de cenários caóticos e o IPMA e protecção civil tranquilamente relaxados.



Hmmm... O IPMA, por vezes, parece ser um bode expiatório por aqui. Os alertas de agitação marítima eram tão correntes (mas nunca despropositados) que passaram a ser ignorados pela população.

Aqui no fórum andavam com a cabeça no ar  
Ou na tentativa de perscrutar além do horizonte (tempestade de inverno nos EUA) mas prestes com os pés na água...

Acompanhei, e aguardei pelo desenvolvimento de informação de modelos numéricos, e, quando achei certezas, avisei sobre a aproximação de uma tempestade que iria influenciar a agitação marítima no nosso país. Mas quem se importou com isso?

Ainda assim, publiquei, nunca descontextualizado, noutros tópicos com o objetivo de informar mais pessoas. Inclusivamente, fui advertido pelo administrador, que desconhecendo, sugeriu-me uma leitura sobre os diversos tópicos presentes no fórum. Uma leitura, deveras interessante, diga-se de passagem, sobre um assunto que ainda não era conhecido por aqui.

Inscrevi-me no fórum não há muito tempo, contando partilhar e aprender experiência convosco. Continuo a confiar em vós, mas, por favor, não desiludam com generalizações e discriminações como aquela declaração de ontem sobre mostrar ser mais culto com ou sem canudo (se o canudo não interessa aqui, então, pela mesma ordem de ideias, não ter canudo não deve interessar para servir de distinção). 

Em regime de aguaceiros fracos ao final da tarde. Temperatura indicada pelo termómetro digital Auriol, 12ºC. Pressão atmosférica registada pelo antigo barómetro metálico Barigo, 1009 HPa.


Correcção: Entretanto, as rajadas começaram a intensificar-se.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (7 Fev 2014 às 19:25)

Vento moderado a forte, sem chuva de momento


----------



## martinus (7 Fev 2014 às 19:28)

Manditu disse:


> Meus caros já viram esta sátira aos amantes de fenómenos meteo como nós?
> Espero que tenham bom sentido de humor.



É humor sobre uma coisa séria.

Devíamos ter como nosso patrono o Rei D. Sebastião I de Portugal, sobre quem se escreveram estas palavras:

"Lorsqu'il alloit à la chasse, il se plairoit à se battre seul contre les betes les plus farouches, & quand il faisoit quelque voiage sur mer, il affretoit de s'embarquer toujours pendant la tempete, comme si c'eut eté manquer de coeur que d'attendre un tems plus calme."

in, L'Histoire de l'Archiduc Albert (1693).

Quando ia à caça tinha gosto em defrontar sozinho as bestas mais ferozes e quando fazia alguma viagem por mar, mandava preparar os navios de modo a que pudesse sempre embarcar durante a tempestade, como se fosse sinal de falta de coragem esperar para fazê-lo em tempo mais calmo.


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Fev 2014 às 19:31)

Bem, por aqui vento forte, belas rajadas neste momento. Chuva para já fraca. Mais um 30\40 que devem cair esta madrugada...


----------



## ogalo (7 Fev 2014 às 19:41)

Por aqui o vento já começa a se sentir bem , acompanhado de pouca chuva .


----------



## meteoamador (7 Fev 2014 às 22:32)

Vento moderado com chuva a acompanhar.


----------



## opoeta (7 Fev 2014 às 22:35)

Por aqui, desde à cerca de 30 minutos que a chuva começou a carregar, e o vento a soprar mais alto!


----------



## Snifa (7 Fev 2014 às 22:54)

Chove forte pelo Porto, sigo com *11.4 mm* acumulados


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Fev 2014 às 23:08)

Chove moderadamente desde à cerca de 1 hora, o vento esse continua bastante forte...
Actuais *11,7ºc* e *95%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## boneli (7 Fev 2014 às 23:15)

Olha olha...ai está ela de volta!!! Já tardava .

7,1 mm acumulados  no dia de hoje.


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Fev 2014 às 23:19)

boneli disse:


> Olha olha...ai está ela de volta!!! Já tardava .
> 
> 7,1 mm acumulados  no dia de hoje.



6,9mm aqui acumulados só na última hora!


----------



## darque_viana (7 Fev 2014 às 23:20)

Boa noite,

Por cá chove intensamente há mais de uma hora, com muito vento à mistura, o que faz com que a chuva seja completamente na horizontal e torna impossível andar na rua.


----------



## 1337 (7 Fev 2014 às 23:24)

O mesmo em Ponte de Lima, 11.4ºC e 100% de humidade.


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Fev 2014 às 23:29)

Temos neste momento a frente a entrar na zona costeira  Será de esperar acumulados a rondar os 30mm nas próximas horas...


----------



## ogalo (7 Fev 2014 às 23:44)

Agora sim , vento muito forte com muita chuva a mistura .


----------



## Snifa (7 Fev 2014 às 23:48)

*16.8 mm* e a subir, chove bem!


----------



## 1337 (7 Fev 2014 às 23:49)

cstools.net disse:


> "Ponte de Lima ja esta sem parque...."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Á 3 dias que está assim, e vamos lá ver se não se torna pior, e não vou ver por cá uma cheia ao nível de 2001


----------



## Andre Barbosa (7 Fev 2014 às 23:49)

No f.d.s vou estar por Melgaço, o que poderei esperar? 

Cumps


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Fev 2014 às 23:50)

Que temporal danado por aqui.


Tenho uma série de fios de alta tensão quase por cima da minha casa e o uivar do vento nestes até mete medo. 


Neste momento bastante chuva puxada a uma ventania doida, daquela que faz fumo.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Fev 2014 às 23:54)

Boa noite.

O vento uiva nos fios eléctricos aqui ao lado. Sopra moderado com rajadas por vezes fortes.
A chuva é moderada. Na última hora caíram 5,3 mm, elevando o acumulado do dia para *20,1 mm*.

*Tatual: 10,5ºC
Hr: 95%
PAtm: 1010,0 hPa​*


----------



## james (7 Fev 2014 às 23:55)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> No f.d.s vou estar por Melgaço, o que poderei esperar?
> 
> Cumps




Aguaceiros e algum frio no sabado (  E se fores as zonas altas do concelho , neve )  e no domingo periodos de chuva forte e vento forte . 

Cumpr.


----------



## superstorm (8 Fev 2014 às 00:04)

Boas noites caros amigos 
Por aqui chove moderadamente, e o vento é por vezes forte a rondar os 20
Kmh, rajada máxima de 62kmh por volta das 22.30...
8.6mm/h
Tatual: 12°c
Esta vai ser uma noite de muita chuvinha puxada a vento


----------



## Snifa (8 Fev 2014 às 00:08)

Terminei o dia de ontem com *18.4 mm* acumulados, hoje sigo já com 1 mm desde as 0 horas chove bem e as gotas são grossas!

11.6 ºC actuais


----------



## CptRena (8 Fev 2014 às 00:11)

Extremos de ontem

Tmin: 10,1°C
Tmax: 13,4°C

…………………………………

T: 12,4°C

Chove puxada a vento. Será uma noite bem regada, para variar


----------



## supercell (8 Fev 2014 às 00:12)

Por aqui o vento aumenta gradualmente de intensidade...


----------



## PauloSR (8 Fev 2014 às 00:18)

Boa noite!

Chove com bastante intensidade aqui pela Povoa de Lanhoso... O vento tem vindo a aumentar e já sopra com rajadas fortes.

Continuação e bom seguimento


----------



## FernandoCosta (8 Fev 2014 às 00:27)

Boa Noite!
Por aqui, muita chuva por vezes forte e rajadas de vento igualmente fortes. Muito mau tempo mesmo. O Rio Leça que passa aqui em Alfena, se não está a transbordar não deve faltar muito.


----------



## james (8 Fev 2014 às 00:28)

Por aqui , muita chuva e vento ! ! !

Tatual : 12.9 ° C ( a subir )

Hr  : 95 %

PA : 1009 hPa ( a descer acentuadamente ) 

Continuacao de boa noite A todos .


----------



## supercell (8 Fev 2014 às 00:30)

Por aqui ainda só vento com rajadas intensas.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Fev 2014 às 00:32)

O Stormy já prevê entre a 1h e as 04h muita chuva. Ver *aqui*
Muita atenção ao que ainda pode vir

Por cá o novo dia começa com 3,3 mm de acumulado até ao momento.
Continua a chover bastante, acompanhado de vento moderado com rajadas de SO.

*P.S.: o mês de fevereiro já me trouxe um acumulado de 200 mm! Muita fruta...*


----------



## Vince (8 Fev 2014 às 00:32)

Depois de bastante chuva e vento que durou umas 2 horas, acalmou um pouco, embora de vez em quando ainda venha mais um aguaceiro e rajadas fortes. Está a ser um fartote estes dias, tenho que arranjar umas galochas. Ontem só na minha rua contei 5 guarda-chuva no chão, mortos em combate.


----------



## supercell (8 Fev 2014 às 00:37)

Começa a chuver bastante, e o vento intensifica-se ainda mais.


----------



## dj_teko (8 Fev 2014 às 00:45)

Boa noite malta por aqui mais do mesmo muita chuva e vento forte


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Fev 2014 às 00:46)

Por aqui há pouco acalmou um pouco mas o vento está outra vez a meter medo neste momento. A chuva é fraca por agora.


Essas imagens do rio Lima deixam-me um pouco apreensivo, se estivéssemos numa fase final da circulação zonal era outra coisa, só que ainda estão previstos mais umas duas centenas de litros/m^2  até à próxima semana, é demasiada água. E falo do Lima como dos restantes do Minho e Douro Litoral.


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Fev 2014 às 00:48)

É Páh! 

A minha janela vai ser arrancada! 


Muito vento por agora.


----------



## supercell (8 Fev 2014 às 00:51)

Este vento começa a passar de moderado a forte... Até os postes abanam na rua...


----------



## The_simpson (8 Fev 2014 às 00:52)

está de medo... muita chuva e muito vento!!


----------



## james (8 Fev 2014 às 00:58)

Que diluvio ! ! !

 E que ventania louca ! ! !


----------



## ipinto (8 Fev 2014 às 00:59)

Que temporal....


----------



## quimdabrita (8 Fev 2014 às 01:04)

Chuva e rajadas de vento muito fortes por aqui.


----------



## LousadaMeteo (8 Fev 2014 às 01:06)

vai haver trovoada ou granizo ?


----------



## LousadaMeteo (8 Fev 2014 às 01:10)

O vento está assustador incrível


----------



## Vince (8 Fev 2014 às 01:11)

Trovoadas não parece que vá haver, não há descargas, nem no mar.
Por aqui continua vento moderado/forte.


----------



## Spak (8 Fev 2014 às 01:12)

Que ventania, as persianas aqui abanam tanto que parece que vão voar...


----------



## FernandoCosta (8 Fev 2014 às 01:22)

Por aqui, mais do mesmo! Vento assustador, muito forte mesmo!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Fev 2014 às 01:23)

Bem, no instante em que espreito pela janela surge um clarão azul-esverdeado a SE, tal como aquele que registei em vídeo numa trovoada em Janeiro, desta vez causado pelo vento forte, provavelmente ambos na rede eléctrica de Dume. 


Neste momento a chuva intensifica-se e o vento lá continua, que belo temporal!


----------



## superstorm (8 Fev 2014 às 01:32)

neste momento uma ventania desgraçada... chove fraco...
Até pus a webcam online mas as imagens sao muito fracas 
Rajada maxima: 56kmh á cerca de 10min atrás


----------



## dgstorm (8 Fev 2014 às 01:38)

Chove copiosamente. Vento impressionante. E a luz a fraquejar de vez em quando.


----------



## rfilipeg (8 Fev 2014 às 01:39)

Rajada de 94Km/h acabada de registar os eucaliptos dobram-se imenso!!


----------



## superstorm (8 Fev 2014 às 01:42)

Boas noites rfilipeg, sabes me dizer onde conseguiste essa informacao? pois já á dias que ando á procura de uma EMA aqui na zona de gondomar e ainda nada


----------



## Spak (8 Fev 2014 às 01:44)

Pessoal, há alguma estação meteorológica online no grande Porto que eu possa seguir?


----------



## rfilipeg (8 Fev 2014 às 01:44)

superstorm disse:


> Boas noites rfilipeg, sabes me dizer onde conseguiste essa informacao? pois já á dias que ando á procura de uma EMA aqui na zona de gondomar e ainda nada



Tenho um medidor daqueles portáteis de vento (depois ponho aqui a referência) estou aqui na janela com mão de fora.  

Tá um espetáculo!


----------



## superstorm (8 Fev 2014 às 01:46)

Spak disse:


> Pessoal, há alguma estação meteorológica online no grande Porto que eu possa seguir?





Boas noites caro amigo.
Segue esta, que é a mesma que eu sigo...
http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/ 
de resto no grande porto, as que há estao desativadas


----------



## CptRena (8 Fev 2014 às 01:46)

LousadaMeteo disse:


> vai haver trovoada ou granizo ?





Vince disse:


> Trovoadas não parece que vá haver, não há descargas, nem no mar.
> Por aqui continua vento moderado/forte.



Eu cá tenho ideia que ela ainda há-de aparecer, especialmente aí para esses lados. Isto depois do update do stormy e de ver o radar Galego a meter células já com topos a chegar aos 10km. Esperar para ver. Mas aí para Braga, Viana do Castelo, há boas chances disso.


----------



## opoeta (8 Fev 2014 às 01:48)

Vento com maior intensidade aqui!

Há meia hora, ouvi uma motoserra a trabalhar... suspeito que fossem os bombeiros a resolver algum problema.... Com este vendaval vai tudo pelo ar!!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Fev 2014 às 01:50)

boa noite!
temperatura a subir pressão atmosférica a descer.

rajada de vento 97,4 KM/h 

venha agora a trovoada e granizo!


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Fev 2014 às 01:50)

Muito vento e chuva moderada.
*Já acumulei 12,7 mm* (8,4 mm na última hora).
Já tive de rajada 61,9 km\h - a minha casa fica um pouco abrigada - a 300 mts daqui certamente andará a soprar mais 20\30 km\h (mais alto e desprotegido para S\SO).

PS: *na página do IPMA, no distrito do Porto, ainda há uma estação RUEMA com dados: LUZIM - PENAFIEL* (que eu faço manutenção). Levou uma bateria nova há dias e vai tendo dados - a qualquer momento esgota-se a carga pela falta de sol nos últimos dias...
Das 23h às 24h acumulou 7 mm.


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Fev 2014 às 01:56)

Acumulados 10 mm. 


Continua o vendaval!


----------



## Spak (8 Fev 2014 às 01:59)

superstorm disse:


> Boas noites caro amigo.
> Segue esta, que é a mesma que eu sigo...
> http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/



Obrigado!


----------



## superstorm (8 Fev 2014 às 02:01)

Aristocrata disse:


> Muito vento e chuva moderada.
> *Já acumulei 12,7 mm* (8,4 mm na última hora).
> Já tive de rajada 61,9 km\h - a minha casa fica um pouco abrigada - a 300 mts daqui certamente andará a soprar mais 20\30 km\h (mais alto e desprotegido para S\SO).
> 
> ...



Peço desculpa pela minha ignorância mas onde consegues ver a estacao? 
está online? 
Obrigado desde já


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Fev 2014 às 02:02)

Reparem no radar do MeteoGalicia, o pior da precipitação está aí à porta. 


Já cai bem por aqui!


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Fev 2014 às 02:05)

Tempestade de chuva e vento, impressionante!!


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Fev 2014 às 02:05)

superstorm disse:


> Peço desculpa pela minha ignorância mas onde consegues ver a estacao?
> está online?
> Obrigado desde já



Vê nesta página o IPMA: *observação de superfície*
Clica para aumentar o mapa e podes ver as estações _on-line_ de cada distrito.

Bem, despeço-me com muito mau tempo...
Bom fim de semana!


----------



## Nickname (8 Fev 2014 às 02:10)

Já alguém daqui atingiu os 500mm este ano?

p.s. ups, Já vi que sim, o rui pedro em  Braga 

E Paços de Ferreira já com mais de 700mm


----------



## CptRena (8 Fev 2014 às 02:12)

superstorm disse:


> Peço desculpa pela minha ignorância mas onde consegues ver a estacao?
> está online?
> Obrigado desde já



Nos GOS (Gráficos de Observação de Superfície).

 Luzim

…………………………………

Já agora Aristocrata, qual é a marca do datalogger? Uma Campbell? Ou uma Vórtice?

…………………………………



Ruipedroo disse:


> Reparem no radar do MeteoGalicia, o pior da precipitação está aí à porta.
> 
> 
> Já cai bem por aqui!



É a actividade convectiva que o stormy falou no update. O radar Galego, como eu disse, já mete células a esticarem-se até aos 10km, aproximadamente.


----------



## dgstorm (8 Fev 2014 às 02:22)

Cada vez chove mais. Rajadas impressionantes.


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Fev 2014 às 02:24)

É mesmo! A minha janela virada a sul estala por todos os lados!


Dirk? és tu?


----------



## rfilipeg (8 Fev 2014 às 02:27)

Por aqui o vento acalma quanto passa a chuva alivia, mas quando vem chuva forte é cada rajada.


----------



## ipinto (8 Fev 2014 às 02:29)

Esta demais,  esta previsto acalmar a que horas?


----------



## dgstorm (8 Fev 2014 às 02:33)

ipinto disse:


> Esta demais,  esta previsto acalmar a que horas?



O Stormy alargou o alerta de possibilidade de eventos severos até as 6h.


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Fev 2014 às 02:42)

Mas que forte rajada há uns segundos atrás, está bem perigoso isto!


Começa a chover forte agora!


----------



## I_Pereira (8 Fev 2014 às 02:48)

Actividade da madrugada, mudar o carro de sitio  Estava dentro do alcance do sitio onde uma das árvores caiu em Janeiro do ano passado (com vento de Norte) mas agora com vento de Sul se tombarem é para o lado da estrada e estacionamentos...


----------



## dlourenco (8 Fev 2014 às 02:54)

Isto está a ficar assustador... Já não são rajadas fortíssimas o próprio vento já tem uma tremenda velocidade e já ouço ruídos estranhos na rua..


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Fev 2014 às 02:56)

Caiu há pouco o período de chuva mais forte da madrugada!


Acumulados *21,7 mm* desde as 0H.


----------



## opoeta (8 Fev 2014 às 03:02)

Em Viana do Castelo parou a chuva e o vento...


----------



## rfilipeg (8 Fev 2014 às 03:03)

Neste momento vento médio de 60Km/h com rajadas que não vão além dos 85Km/h. Portanto acho difícil hoje bater os 94Km/h registados aqui na minha zona.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (8 Fev 2014 às 03:04)

A cerca de meia hora um autentico diluvio, chuva forte puxada a vento 
Agora tudo mais calmo


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Fev 2014 às 03:07)

Por aqui o vento acalmou significativamente e chove fraco.


Pelo radar ainda devemos levar com mais alguma chuva.


----------



## GabKoost (8 Fev 2014 às 03:09)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Por aqui o vento acalmou significativamente e chove fraco.
> 
> 
> Pelo radar ainda devemos levar com mais alguma chuva.



Pois aqui ai um vendaval e uma carga de chuva que assusta! As persianas parecem castanholas!

Tanta diferença a pouca distância!


----------



## Nima (8 Fev 2014 às 03:16)

Olá!

Já acompanho o fórum há uns 3 anos, mas esta semana resolvi registar-me.
Sou leiga sobre estes assuntos, mas costumo consultar os meteogramas para ver as previsões de vento. Moro numa zona alta e desprotegida, sou particularmente afectada por ventos de sul/sudoeste. Por isso, nestes dias complicados não consigo dormir e costumo estar pelo fórum e acompanho as vossas informações.

Por aqui tem chovido bastante, mas o problema são mesmo as fortes rajadas que se fazem sentir.


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Fev 2014 às 03:17)

GabKoost disse:


> Pois aqui ai um vendaval e uma carga de chuva que assusta! As persianas parecem castanholas!
> 
> Tanta diferença a pouca distância!



Tive um episódio semelhante há cerca de 20 minutos, deve ter chegado agora à tua zona. 


A frente move-se para SE, portanto as zonas a NO desta já sentem uma ligeira acalmia.


----------



## CptRena (8 Fev 2014 às 03:28)

Bem vinda Nima!


Por aqui tem estado um vendaval agora ao passar da frente. Também se ouve barulhos estranhos. Se está assim hoje, ui no Domingo. Medo.

A EMA do Estação SP já registou 82,1km/h de rajada 
A pressão desce a pique. 

A temperatura ainda é relativamente alta, 12,6°C. Quando a frente passar vai dar cá um pulo


----------



## GabKoost (8 Fev 2014 às 03:29)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Tive um episódio semelhante há cerca de 20 minutos, deve ter chegado agora à tua zona.
> 
> 
> A frente move-se para SE, portanto as zonas a NO desta já sentem uma ligeira acalmia.



A tua teoria está confirmada! ;D

Acalmou um pouco por cá mas continua a chover e com a "borrasca" ocasional.


----------



## ipinto (8 Fev 2014 às 03:32)

Parece que acalmou um bocado.


----------



## Stinger (8 Fev 2014 às 03:37)

Que diluvio 


Chuva muito forte batida a vento muito forte mesmo que nao dava para ver nada , era só fumo por todo o lado


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Fev 2014 às 03:38)

Por aqui apenas chove com alguma intensidade, o vento já não se ouve.


É altura de me recolher, boa noite.


----------



## ipinto (8 Fev 2014 às 03:39)

O vento mudou de direcção ou é impressão minha?


----------



## JoaoCodeco (8 Fev 2014 às 03:41)

Qual a direcção de vento por ai? 








Stinger disse:


> Que diluvio
> 
> 
> Chuva muito forte batida a vento muito forte mesmo que nao dava para ver nada , era só fumo por todo o lado


----------



## manchester (8 Fev 2014 às 03:42)

Entrada da frente fria agora, já se verifica descida da temperatura e o vento a rodou para NW


----------



## Royal Village (8 Fev 2014 às 03:47)

manchester disse:


> Entrada da frente fria agora, já se verifica descida da temperatura e o vento a rodou para NW



Será que é possível cair granizo?


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Fev 2014 às 03:50)

Por aqui, temperatura em queda passou de 12,3ºC para 9.7ºC. Sinal que frente fria se aproxima do litoral neste momento. O vento já acalmou estando agora a vir penso eu de oeste.


----------



## superstorm (8 Fev 2014 às 04:03)

Tem sido uma total "dança da chuva" por aqui 
Por agora acalmou, chuva fraca e vento fraco.
Tatual:10.6ºc
Hr:87%
Pa:1006.0 
Vento Medio:17kmh
Ultima rajada resgistada: 94kmh

Penso que o pior da frente já passou ou estarei enganado?


----------



## CptRena (8 Fev 2014 às 04:14)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Por aqui, temperatura em queda passou de 12,3ºC para 9.7ºC. Sinal que frente fria se aproxima do litoral neste momento. O vento já acalmou estando agora a vir penso eu de oeste.



Sinal de que a frente já passou. O vento deverá estar de ONO com tendência a ficar NO.

Aqui acabou há pouco de passar com um aguaceiro diluviano, chuva horizontal de SOO. BRUTAL!
Agora os mesmo sintomas. Temperatura a descer e vento a virar NO e muito mais calmo.

Venham os aguaceiros pós-frontais


………………………………

Update (04:34)

Que diferença. Que calmo que está agora. Não há rajadas nem vento forte. Espectáculo!


----------



## Paelagius (8 Fev 2014 às 04:58)

Zzzz... Nem chuva, nem vento. Impera a calma (falta o som do radio no oceano pacífico...)


----------



## superstorm (8 Fev 2014 às 05:02)

Bem , acho que vou aterrar po lado e dormir xD
Por aqui tudo calmo.. Nem parece que pasou uma tempestade  .

Um resto de boa madrugada para quem ainda estiver acordado 

Edit: vi agora uma pequenissima subida da temp.
Tatual:11.3ºc


----------



## Nima (8 Fev 2014 às 07:25)

Acordei há uns minutos com umas rajadas de vento muito fortes.


----------



## Nunotex (8 Fev 2014 às 09:54)

Por Braga tudo calmo! Sem vento, e alguns aguaceiros fracos!


----------



## dj_teko (8 Fev 2014 às 10:01)

Boas tudo calmo inclusive o mar


----------



## Snifa (8 Fev 2014 às 10:51)

Bom dia, 

muita chuva esta madrugada, por vezes forte, acumulados *25.6 mm* até ao momento. com um rain rate máximo de 56.8 mm/h.

No ISEP Junto ao Hospital de S.João já se ultrapassam os 30 mm:

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/

De momento chove moderadamente.

o mês segue com *196.2 mm*

Está frescote com 8.9 ºc actuais.


----------



## Paula (8 Fev 2014 às 10:59)

Boas.
A noite também foi algo agitada por aqui. Muita chuva e muito vento.

Agora tudo mais calmo. Chove fraco.


----------



## 1337 (8 Fev 2014 às 12:18)

Carrega Lima


----------



## supercell (8 Fev 2014 às 12:21)

Passou agora um aguaceiro, agora está sol.

O meu poço já está a meter àgua fora!!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (8 Fev 2014 às 12:23)

1337 disse:


> Carrega Lima



Se isso está assim agora... imagino amanha 

A última vez que vi com os meus próprios olhos o Rio Lima a chegar às habitações da zona ribeirinha foi em 2001!


----------



## dj_teko (8 Fev 2014 às 12:52)

Quem quiser acompanhar algumas praias e em HD


http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/leca-da-palmeira/


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Fev 2014 às 13:34)

Boas,

Alguns aguaceiros marcaram esta manhã.


Acumulados *26,7 mm* até ao momento, graças à frente bem ativa que nos visitou esta madrugada.


----------



## ampa62 (8 Fev 2014 às 14:13)

Foz do Douro hoje de manhã


----------



## quimdabrita (8 Fev 2014 às 14:23)

dj_teko disse:


> Quem quiser acompanhar algumas praias e em HD
> 
> 
> http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/leca-da-palmeira/



Espectacular. Desconhecia.


----------



## ipinto (8 Fev 2014 às 14:32)

Por acaso já conhecia, liguei agora em directo estavam uns cromos a passear á beira mar.. depois os acidentes acontecem e a culpa nunca é de ninguem... ou culpam as autoridades...




quimdabrita disse:


> Espectacular. Desconhecia.


----------



## sergiosilva (8 Fev 2014 às 14:34)

Hoje de manhã estava assim em Ofir. Como estará logo com a maré cheia?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRt04xpaj68&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ogalo (8 Fev 2014 às 14:40)

Um bom aguaceiro de chuva agora com saraiva a mistura ...


----------



## filipe cunha (8 Fev 2014 às 14:49)

1337 disse:


> Carrega Lima



Amanha vai ser só excursões, pena que a maior parte só compra raspadinhas e batatas fritas...podiam ir mais cedo e ir ao sarrabulho


----------



## PedroMAR (8 Fev 2014 às 14:58)

filipe cunha disse:


> Amanha vai ser só excursões, pena que a maior parte só compra raspadinhas e batatas fritas...podiam ir mais cedo e ir ao sarrabulho



Se eu tivesse dinheiros, investia numa agencia de viagens para desgraças. Acho que o povo iria gostar.


----------



## Paula (8 Fev 2014 às 15:01)

Boas. 
Caiu um aguaceiro ainda há pouco.


Neste momento 11.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## 1337 (8 Fev 2014 às 15:03)

filipe cunha disse:


> Amanha vai ser só excursões, pena que a maior parte só compra raspadinhas e batatas fritas...podiam ir mais cedo e ir ao sarrabulho



Não sei é onde os autocarros das excursôes vão parar hehe, 4º dia sem areal


----------



## AndrePereira (8 Fev 2014 às 15:10)

dj_teko disse:


> Quem quiser acompanhar algumas praias e em HD
> 
> 
> http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/leca-da-palmeira/



tenho uma duvida.. nesse site, nomeadamente na Leça da Palmeira, aparece dois valor, um valor onde me parece que o tamanho da onda (2m) e ondulação (
8.7), perguntava-te (se soubesses) qual e diferença..


----------



## Sunnyrainy (8 Fev 2014 às 15:11)

1337 disse:


> Não sei é onde os autocarros das excursôes vão parar hehe, 4º dia sem areal



Ficam ao pé das escolas, na parte de cima da Rotunda do Tribunal ou então algures pela Avenida António Feijó


----------



## 1337 (8 Fev 2014 às 15:19)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Ficam ao pé das escolas, na parte de cima da Rotunda do Tribunal ou então algures pela Avenida António Feijó



Isso para os velhotes é muito longe dos restaurantes, mas é possível hehe


----------



## filipe cunha (8 Fev 2014 às 15:20)

PedroMAR disse:


> Se eu tivesse dinheiros, investia numa agencia de viagens para desgraças. Acho que o povo iria gostar.



Há povo que gosta de sofrer, ser noticia, e nada fazem...naturalmente já estava estrangulado!!!, para melhorar a desgraça ainda resolveram fazer um açude




Se todos os autarcas fossem assim, não havia autocarros para os fins de semana


----------



## filipe cunha (8 Fev 2014 às 15:22)

1337 disse:


> Isso para os velhotes é muito longe dos restaurantes, mas é possível hehe



Muitos com a fome do evento e da noticia, nem chegam a Ponte de Lima, ficam no logo na Correlhã


----------



## Joao_Penafiel (8 Fev 2014 às 16:07)

Aguaçeiro de granizo em Penafiel


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Fev 2014 às 16:18)

Agora mesmo : http://i.imgur.com/44CRy2G.jpg
vem de oeste


----------



## 1337 (8 Fev 2014 às 16:30)

filipe cunha disse:


> Há povo que gosta de sofrer, ser noticia, e nada fazem...naturalmente já estava estrangulado!!!, para melhorar a desgraça ainda resolveram fazer um açude
> 
> 
> Se queres que te diga o açude nestes dias de cheia tem influencia quase nula, basta passares na ponte nova para reparares nisso, o açude desapareceu do mapa


----------



## ipinto (8 Fev 2014 às 16:34)

Já agora porque que o IPMA não lançou aviso sobre fenómenos extremos de vento?


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Fev 2014 às 16:37)

ipinto disse:


> Já agora porque que o IPMA não lançou aviso sobre fenómenos extremos de vento?



Quando o IPMA se refere a fenómenos extremos de vento, refere-se a downbursts, tornados, etc. Vamos estar sob o efeito de uma depressão, cujo vento não é de origem convectiva.


----------



## ipinto (8 Fev 2014 às 16:42)

Sim mas vi nos modelos a possibilidade de originar actividade convectiva certo?



SpiderVV disse:


> Quando o IPMA se refere a fenómenos extremos de vento, refere-se a downbursts, tornados, etc. Vamos estar sob o efeito de uma depressão, cujo vento não é de origem convectiva.


----------



## james (8 Fev 2014 às 16:46)

Boa tarde , 

Por aqui dia de aguaceiroos . 

Tatual : 11 ° C

PA : 1013 hPa 

Amanha parece que vai ser mais agressivo , que em relacao ao vento quer em relacao a chuva ( Os rios estao todos a transbordar . ja nao regressam aos seus leitos , mais um episodio de chuva intensa e as cheias podem disparar ) .


----------



## filipe cunha (8 Fev 2014 às 17:13)

1337 disse:


> filipe cunha disse:
> 
> 
> > Há povo que gosta de sofrer, ser noticia, e nada fazem...naturalmente já estava estrangulado!!!, para melhorar a desgraça ainda resolveram fazer um açude
> ...


----------



## Paula (8 Fev 2014 às 17:24)

Boas.

Caiu ainda agora um aguaceiro que baixou bem a temperatura.

Já não me lembrava de vislumbrar esta beleza 






9.0ºC, de momento.


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Fev 2014 às 17:40)

Madrugada de chuva e vento fortíssimos...!
Por agora está de regresso a chuva, mas vento bastante calmo...
Actuais *10,5ºc* e *78%* de humidade relativa!


----------



## dj_teko (8 Fev 2014 às 17:44)

Vejam o que estao a fazer, acho que nao vai adiantar muito mas prontos


----------



## superstorm (8 Fev 2014 às 17:58)

Boas tardes a todos 
Dia marcado por alguns aguaceiros fracos...
Começa agora a chover de novo, fraco.
Tatual:9.8ºc
Hr:94%
Pressao:1017.8hpa
Vento:13kmh WSW
Ultima rajada registada:40kmh

Deixo-vos aqui algumas imagens da minha vista xD

http://imageshack.com/a/img716/2292/tzta.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img163/3940/0vvj.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img196/8670/6tfc.jpg


----------



## irpsit (8 Fev 2014 às 18:24)

É irresistível esta fotografia, principalmente pela absoluta falta de inteligência!

Os putos no verão também fazem castelos, ou os pais fazem barreiras de areia, para impedir a maré cheia, e depois quando esta vêm, vai tudo rasante. Ou em pleno inverno, o maré por vezes galga as dunas primárias em algumas praias.

E esta gente, pensa que uma barreira com 1 a 2 metros vai bloquear ondas até 10 metros de altura e maré cheia, poucos metros acima da linha de rebentação . Não percebo, sinceramente.



dj_teko disse:


> Vejam o que estao a fazer, acho que nao vai adiantar muito mas prontos


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Fev 2014 às 18:33)

irpsit disse:


> É irresistível esta fotografia, principalmente pela absoluta falta de inteligência!
> 
> Os putos no verão também fazem castelos, ou os pais fazem barreiras de areia, para impedir a maré cheia, e depois quando esta vêm, vai tudo rasante. Ou em pleno inverno, o maré por vezes galga as dunas primárias em algumas praias.
> 
> E esta gente, pensa que uma barreira com 1 a 2 metros vai bloquear ondas até 10 metros de altura e maré cheia, poucos metros acima da linha de rebentação . Não percebo, sinceramente.



Para isso resultar acho que é preciso tijolos e cimento 
Tendo eu experiência de quando era pequeno na altura das marés vivas e fazia barreiras de um metro para água não entrar e o mar quase que ia sempre entrando, acho isto impossível, e ainda para não entrar tinha que andar sempre a pôr areia seca na muralha frontal. Bons velhos tempos. Neste caso ó se a barreira tiver uma grande espessura e pelo menos uns 5m de altura, e mesmo assim não sei. Acho que é uma batalha inglória, nem valia a pena terem começado.

Só se eles fizerem um poço gigante à frente da muralha para água lá entrar.


----------



## dj_teko (8 Fev 2014 às 18:48)

Penso que foram tarde de mais e sera tb o desespero pk akilo vai tudo com o carvalho


----------



## sergiosilva (8 Fev 2014 às 18:50)

Em Ofir uma maré vazia bem cheia, facilmente a água chegava ao seu limite de areal. O pior está para chegar penso eu??? Acho que o período de alerta que foi das 15 ás 21 horas seria no sentido de enganar as pessoas, o perigo maior virá após essa hora. O pessoal rumou em romaria ás praias, tipo isto vai ser brutal, isto de um alerta ao sábado à tarde ajuda na retoma económica da região.


----------



## Aurélio (8 Fev 2014 às 19:01)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Para isso resultar acho que é preciso tijolos e cimento
> Tendo eu experiência de quando era pequeno na altura das marés vivas e fazia barreiras de um metro para água não entrar e o mar quase que ia sempre entrando, acho isto impossível, e ainda para não entrar tinha que andar sempre a pôr areia seca na muralha frontal. Bons velhos tempos. Neste caso ó se a barreira tiver uma grande espessura e pelo menos uns 5m de altura, e mesmo assim não sei. Acho que é uma batalha inglória, nem valia a pena terem começado.
> 
> Só se eles fizerem um poço gigante à frente da muralha para água lá entrar.



Um poço gigante mas um canal iria funcionar muito melhor que o que estão a fazer ...


----------



## Paula (8 Fev 2014 às 19:17)

Boa noite.

Por cá vai chovendo já com a presença de algum vento.
8.5ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Fev 2014 às 19:56)

Tudo calmo, a agitação (pelo menos o vento e a precipitação) só voltará em força no final da manhã de domingo!
Actuais *9,7ºc* e *78%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## sergiosilva (8 Fev 2014 às 20:05)

Vento e chuva à parte, acham que haverá neve amanhã no gerês???


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Fev 2014 às 20:09)

sergiosilva disse:


> Vento e chuva à parte, acham que haverá neve amanhã no gerês???



Durante a manhã provavelmente sim, agora no final da manhã a cota de neve irá subir bastante até perto dos 1500 metros, logo não me parece a altura ideal para subir ao Gerês para ver neve...


----------



## sergiosilva (8 Fev 2014 às 20:31)

MarioCabral disse:


> Durante a manhã provavelmente sim, agora no final da manhã a cota de neve irá subir bastante até perto dos 1500 metros, logo não me parece a altura ideal para subir ao Gerês para ver neve...



Pois chuva forte no Geres pode ser muito perigoso.


----------



## meteoamador (8 Fev 2014 às 21:36)

sergiosilva disse:


> Pois chuva forte no Geres pode ser muito perigoso.



Não é só a chuva que preocupa amanhã mas tambem o vento eu não arriscaria andar nas colinas do Geres com rajadas de vento na ordem dos 130 km/h.

Não faças como os universitários

Por aqui calmaria total Tatual 8ºC


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Fev 2014 às 22:41)

Por cá tive uma tarde de aguaceiros fortes, alguns acompanhados de granizo e rajadas. 


Como a Paula referiu, formou-se um belo arco-íris por volta das 17:10, pena ter faltado a câmera.


Neste momento está fresco, 6.3ºC, 86% hr e 28,2 mm acumulados.


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Fev 2014 às 22:49)

dj_teko disse:


> Vejam o que estao a fazer, acho que nao vai adiantar muito mas prontos



As Praias portuguesas deviam de ficar todas assim como se vê neste vídeo.
É pena é que o mar não tem estado calmo para fazer intervenções como esta.
Se todas as praias de Portugal fossem feitas estas intervenções ficávamos com as praias mais belas do mundo e evitaríamos alarmismos no Inverno.


----------



## NSousa (9 Fev 2014 às 00:31)

Bóia de Leixões detectou onda de 11,78 metros às 23h20 de dia 08/02.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (9 Fev 2014 às 00:38)

Hoje estive pela Foz e fiz algumas fotos.
Uma delas;








Amanhã por Braga, será que poderei esperar algo mais gravoso?


----------



## CptRena (9 Fev 2014 às 00:40)

Extremos de ontem:

7,0°C
12,7°C

………………………………………

E foi preciso passar da meia noite para a temperatura ir à casa dos 6,x°C

Agora marca 6,7°C


----------



## jpmartins (9 Fev 2014 às 00:47)

Pela primeira vez vou gostar de ver os programas da tarde da tv de domingo ao ar livre que vão até as 20h.


----------



## CptRena (9 Fev 2014 às 00:58)

Aqui, nesta boa terra, não precisamos de rios ou ribeiros para criar cheias como tenho visto em algumas fotos aqui no fórum. A chuva é suficiente para tratar disso


----------



## Paelagius (9 Fev 2014 às 01:36)

NSousa disse:


> Bóia de Leixões detectou onda de 11,78 metros às 23h20 de dia 08/02.



Houve ainda maiores


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Fev 2014 às 01:50)

Parece que o vento mudou para SE


----------



## Stinger (9 Fev 2014 às 01:58)

Estive na estrada até agora e toda a orla maritima está fechada no porto , logo desde o castelo do queijo até bem depois da foz tudo está cortado ao transito .

Foi possivel já ver o mar branco e bem alteroso , em leça as ondas batiam sempre na orla .

Fui tambem á praia de matosinhos e tem bastante areia na estrada e no passadiço , andaram lá a mexer um pouco na areal mas acho que vem tudo cá para fora outra vez .


----------



## superstorm (9 Fev 2014 às 02:56)

Boas noites amigos 
Por cá tem sido mesmo uma calmaria super assustadora..
Começo a ter arrepios na espinha só de pensar o que vem ai xD
Tatual: Uns fresquinhos 7.3ºc
Hr: 76%
Pressão:1015.5hpa
Vento quase nulo 4kmh de SSE
Aos poucos vou acompanhando o que estará por vir


----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Fev 2014 às 03:02)

Boa noite,
Reina a calma, durante o dia de hoje a cousa parece que vai animar. 
Desejo e que não venha fazer estragos


----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Fev 2014 às 03:50)

Aguaceiro moderado!


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Fev 2014 às 04:54)

Por cá o vento já vai dando alguns sinais.


Já registei 5,3ºC esta madrugada, por agora 7,8ºC e a subir.


----------



## Paula (9 Fev 2014 às 04:58)

Boas noites.

Acaba de cair mais um aguaceiro.
7.9ºC


----------



## Paelagius (9 Fev 2014 às 05:17)

Ainda tudo calmo por aqui. Começa a sentir-se o vento.

Correcção: 6.00am - Entretanto, começou a chover um pouco.


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Fev 2014 às 09:29)

Por cá noite calma, o vento começa agora a aumentar e a pressão tem vindo a cair.
Acumulou 6.0mm
Teperatura 6.9


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2014 às 09:32)

Bom dia, 

chove certinho, sigo com *7 mm* acumulados. 

O vento sopra de S/SE e vai aumentando de intensidade.

Pressão: 1003.5 hpa em queda acentuada ( diferença - 5.7 hpa nas últimas 3 horas, valor actualizado de 10 em 10 minutos pela estação, se atingir os - 6.0 hpa dispara o alarme de tempestade)

Temperatura: 7.6 ºc


----------



## Paelagius (9 Fev 2014 às 09:34)

Bom dia,

Vento calmo. Não chove de momento. Temperatura registada pelo termómetro digital Auriol, 8.9ºC. Pressão atmosférica registada pelo antigo barómetro aneroide Barigo usado para mera referência, como seria de esperar, desceu desde madrugada (1009hPa, 4.00am), regista 1003 hPa.

Correcção: Começou a chover, mas ainda fraco. (9.40am)


----------



## ipinto (9 Fev 2014 às 09:36)

Bom dia qual a probabilidade acham que existe de haver um Tornado?


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Fev 2014 às 09:37)

ipinto disse:


> Bom dia qual a probabilidade acham que existe de haver um Tornado?


Pelo que vejo, essa probabilidade existe e até é relativamente elevada... Esperemos que a acontecer não cause estragos.


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2014 às 09:42)

A chuva está a aumentar de intensidade, gotas grossas e frias. 

*7.6 mm*


----------



## AJCS (9 Fev 2014 às 09:55)

Por cá temos apenas chuva fraca mas continua, vento ainda fraco.

Temp. atual 7,4ºc


----------



## DMartins (9 Fev 2014 às 09:57)

Bom dia a todos.
Eu em Guimarães tou com 6.4º e chuva.
Bom Domingo.


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2014 às 10:04)

Acaba de disparar o alarme de tempestade da estação.

Pressão actual: 1001.3 hpa ( diferença *-6.7 hpa* )

Está a descer muito depressa, sinal claro da aproximação da depressão.

*8 mm* acumulados e chove.


Vento SSE: 26 Km/h , a rajada máxima até ao momento foi de 47Km/h de SE às 09:44 h.


----------



## Paelagius (9 Fev 2014 às 10:22)

Snifa disse:


> Acaba de disparar o alarme de tempestade da estação.
> 
> Pressão actual: 1001.3 hpa ( diferença *-6.7 hpa* )
> 
> ...




É mesmo! O meu barómetro, que é menos preciso, revela agora 1001 hPa.


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2014 às 10:31)

Ela cai certinha, com alguma intensidade, e faz barulho! 

*9 mm* acumulados 

Video que fiz agora mesmo ( 720 p )

[ame="http://youtu.be/t3JEkFkIoT0"]http://youtu.be/t3JEkFkIoT0[/ame]


Continua a queda vertiginosa da pressão: 1000.6 hpa


----------



## MicaMito (9 Fev 2014 às 10:38)

pareçe o  jogo logo a tarde em Lisboa!


----------



## Paelagius (9 Fev 2014 às 10:45)

Snifa disse:


> Ela cai certinha, com alguma intensidade, e faz barulho!
> 
> Continua a queda vertiginosa da pressão: 1000.6 hpa



Confirmo, 1000 hPa. Curioso como aqui, mais próximo da foz do Rio Douro, ainda não choveu assim... Sempre fraco. E estamos +/- a 3km de distância.

Correcção: o vento despertou agora... pressão registada 999 hPa. Céu evidentemente mais escuro sobre a cidade do que no mar.
também, entretanto, encontrei uma actualizaçao no estofex


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Fev 2014 às 11:00)

Por cá 996.4hpa, a cair -3.0hp/h
Rajada a momentos de 56,2km/h
Acumulado de 8.7mm


----------



## AlexandrePontes (9 Fev 2014 às 11:00)

Ola, bom dia!

Aqui pelo centro de Gaia apenas chove fraco, ainda nao tivemos episodios de chuva forte...


----------



## james (9 Fev 2014 às 11:00)

Bom dia , 

Por aqui dia com periodos de chuva e vento moderado . 

Tatual : 7.5 ° C

PA: 1000 hPa ( as 2.58 era de 1014, notavel a descida ! ! ! )


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2014 às 11:11)

É notável a queda da pressão, sigo com 997.9 hpa e a descer!

O vento aumentou bruscamente de intensidade, rajadas de 50/55 Km/h de SSE/SE.


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Fev 2014 às 11:16)

Grande queda, 994.6hpa...


----------



## Paelagius (9 Fev 2014 às 11:24)

o vento parece ter acalmado por breves momentos depois daquela frente. sigo com 997 hPa.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Fev 2014 às 11:27)

Boas,

Face ao agravamento do estado do tempo previsto para o início da tarde, decidi encurtar o fim-de-semana pelas lezírias ribatejanas e fazer-me à estrada o quanto antes. Pelas 8h00 da manhã já estava na A1 de regresso ao Porto. Encontrei um pouco de tudo de Vila Franca até ao Porto:

Chuva fraca de VFX até Torres Novas; na subida da Serra de Aire encontrei o esperado, nevoeiro cerrado e chuva moderada que logo se começou a fazer acompanhar de algum vento até então pouco notório. O nevoeiro voltou ali para os lados de Pombal. A Serra de Sicó estava bem coberta por um manto de nuvens. A chuva fraca/moderada acompanhou-me até aos arrabaldes de Aveiro onde se intensificou quando fiz um _pit stop_ na área de serviço de Antuã, onde o vento e a chuva começaram a revelar-se mais fortes. A chegada ao Porto fez-se já com o vento notoriamente mais forte.

As temperaturas andaram pelos 11ºC à saída até aos 9ºC à chegada. Na zona de Leiria ainda baixou aos 8ºC. Agora já no quentinho e na segurança do lar invicto, aguardemos o que nos trará o resto do dia.


----------



## Paelagius (9 Fev 2014 às 11:35)

o vento está a soprar agora com maior intensidade...


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Fev 2014 às 11:40)

Rajada 68.4Km/h e 993.5hpa.


----------



## jantonio (9 Fev 2014 às 11:46)

Boa Dia.

Tenho uns familiares que irão aterrar no aeroporto do porto, por volta das 23:00, será que com estas condições é possível o aeroporto encerrar?


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2014 às 11:50)

jantonio disse:


> Boa Dia.
> 
> Tenho uns familiares que irão aterrar no aeroporto do porto, por volta das 23:00, será que com estas condições é possível o aeroporto encerrar?



Penso que encerrar não, poderão haver é restrições ou constragimentos...

Tudo depende do evoluir das condições atmosféricas...

Mas se se verificarem as tais rajadas acima dos 100 km /h vai ser complicado para aterragens/descolagens.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Fev 2014 às 11:57)

A escurecer no Porto...


----------



## Paelagius (9 Fev 2014 às 12:06)

as rajadas continuam a aumentar de intensidade...
995 hPa, 10.9ºC


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Fev 2014 às 12:08)

Por aqui está a piorar. Chuva moderada e vento com algumas rajadas, mas para já ainda está relativamente calmo.


----------



## dlourenco (9 Fev 2014 às 12:13)

trovoada em braga


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Fev 2014 às 12:14)

Bom dia\boa tarde.

Por aqui temos períodos de chuva fracos a moderados.
O vento sopra ainda fraco a moderado de quadrante variável.
A pressão tem agora uma queda interessante. -3,0 hPa\h
O acumulado é de 9,7 mm.
Tempo bastante fresco, o que aliado ao vento torna-se ainda desagradável...

Para já tudo muito calmo...

*Tatual: 7,3ºC
Hr: 94%
PAtm: 997,0 hPa​*


----------



## Falkor (9 Fev 2014 às 12:20)

Boa tarde

Chuva fraca por estas bandas mas vento muito forte.


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Fev 2014 às 12:25)

Por cá 990.9hpa
Já com rajadas superiores a 60Km/h  de SE... a ultima 69.8


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2014 às 12:28)

O meu anemómetro analógico da  Maximum  com 17 anos, rajada máxima 60 Km/h na altura do video ( ver agulha dourada)

Neste momento já subiu a rajada para 71 Km/h e várias rajadas acima dos 55/56 Km/h.

( 720 p)

A escala exterior corresponde a metros por segundo.

[ame="http://youtu.be/xt0jHuBiaLU"]http://youtu.be/xt0jHuBiaLU[/ame]


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (9 Fev 2014 às 12:33)

Aristocrata disse:


> Para já tudo muito calmo...



Quem me dera que assim se continuasse em relação ao vento (pois é o meu grande medo ) mas a nossa querida amiga Stephanie esta a crescer e a aprochegar-se!
Tatual:*7.2ºC*
Hrelativa:*95%*
Patm:*995.1hPa*


----------



## dj_teko (9 Fev 2014 às 12:34)

Isto não está para brincadeiras


----------



## ogalo (9 Fev 2014 às 12:35)

As fannys costumam ser bombas , a ver vamos


----------



## Paelagius (9 Fev 2014 às 12:37)

dj_teko disse:


> Isto não está para brincadeiras



Até assobia entre os prédios...


----------



## dj_teko (9 Fev 2014 às 12:41)

Já está fortíssimo a uns 5 minutos sem parar


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2014 às 12:45)

Rajada de *76 Km/h* agora mesmo, está a aumentar.

Temperatura subiu para 11.8ºc


----------



## james (9 Fev 2014 às 12:47)

Por ca o vento comeca a soprar a serio ! 

A pressao continua em queda acelarada : 995 hPa


----------



## Paelagius (9 Fev 2014 às 12:52)

As rajadas continuam fortes mas diminuíram um pouco comparativamente com alguns momentos atrás.
A pressão continua a descer. Sigo com 993 hPa, temperatura 12.6ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Fev 2014 às 13:08)

Grande chuvada neste momento!


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Fev 2014 às 13:10)

Na estaçao do isep, a temperatura tem estado a subir já está nos 12.6ºC e a pressão continua em queda 991mb agora e o vento cada vez se sente mais.


----------



## Paula (9 Fev 2014 às 13:14)

Boas.

Por cá as rajadas já metem respeito. A estação do Observatório de Braga registou já uma rajada máxima de *48.3 km/h*.

Ainda nem a festa começou..
Por agora vai chovendo.
10.2ºC


----------



## superstorm (9 Fev 2014 às 13:31)

Boas Tardes.
Por cá as coisas já comecaram a fazer-se sentir...
As rajadas também já começam a meter respeito
Tatual:11ºc 3 e a subir
Hr:84%
Pressão:995.8hpa e a desçer acentuadamente.
Vento médio: 43kmh de S
Rajada: 66kmh
Faltam Pouco mais de 4 horas para que portugal seja atingido por essa Grande Mulher STEPHANIE

Amigos tomei a liberdade de por a minha webcam online xD e a gravar para ver se registo algo de interessante 
http://www.livestream.com/webcaster/?channel=riotintoweatherwebcam


----------



## Spak (9 Fev 2014 às 13:34)

Aqui pelo Porto já se vão sentido rajadas bastante fortes...



superstorm disse:


> Boas Tardes.
> Amigos tomei a liberdade de por a minha webcam online xD e a gravar para ver se registo algo de interessante
> http://www.livestream.com/webcaster/?channel=riotintoweatherwebcam



Pede username e password...


----------



## boneli (9 Fev 2014 às 13:34)

Paula disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Por cá as rajadas já metem respeito. A estação do Observatório de Braga registou já uma rajada máxima de *48.3 km/h*.
> 
> ...





Segundo a estação da escola D.Maria II: 9,8º e pressão a 967.7. A rajada mais forte foi 23 km/h e 12 mm acumulados.


----------



## superstorm (9 Fev 2014 às 13:38)

http://www.livestream.com/riotintoweatherwebcam

Penso que já estará funcional.... ;p


----------



## João Pedro (9 Fev 2014 às 13:39)

Não está...


----------



## Relâmpago (9 Fev 2014 às 13:49)

Por aí já se começam a sentir as células da imagem de satélite?


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (9 Fev 2014 às 13:51)

Temperatura deu um grande salto, assim como o vento!!!
Tatual:*10.6ºC*
Patm:*992hPa*
Rajada:*54.6Km/h*


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Fev 2014 às 14:04)

A minha estação meteorológica já está online. Agora sim temos uma linha de estações meteorológicas online aqui no litoral.
Não se esqueçam a do Meteofermentelos em Águeda.

Temperatura atual: 14,6ºC
Pressão Atmosférica: 991,6 hPa

Está morno lá fora.


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Fev 2014 às 14:11)

Algo suspeito a surgir no radar no limite oeste.
Vamos ver o que vai sair de lá.


----------



## filipeoliveira (9 Fev 2014 às 14:12)

Por cá o vento começa a soprar a serio, com 898 hPa, temperatura 9.8ºC.


----------



## necman (9 Fev 2014 às 14:22)

filipeoliveira disse:


> Por cá o vento começa a soprar a serio, com 898 hPa, temperatura 9.8ºC.



898hpa


----------



## meteoamador (9 Fev 2014 às 14:23)

filipeoliveira disse:


> Por cá o vento começa a soprar a serio, com 898 hPa, temperatura 9.8ºC.



Essa pressão não parece estar correta tens de calibrar isso nao hoje


Por cá a temperatura subiu 3 graus em 1 hora o vento já assobia e não chove.


----------



## zaq1 (9 Fev 2014 às 14:23)

Pressão cai para 987 mbar


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Fev 2014 às 14:27)

Por aqui ainda nada de especial, apenas algum vento forte com chuva persistente, moderada. Aguardando pelo que virá para o resto do dia, e pela neve da próxima madrugada


----------



## superstorm (9 Fev 2014 às 14:34)

A temperatura a subir bem  14ºc neste momento
e a pressão continua a descer :/ uns actuais 995.5hpa


----------



## João Pedro (9 Fev 2014 às 14:46)

Céu negro e sol neste momento.


----------



## Nunotex (9 Fev 2014 às 14:46)

É com cada rajada de vento aqui em Braga...


----------



## dgstorm (9 Fev 2014 às 14:48)

Por aqui alguma chuva.. Mas sem dúvida o vento é o elemento mais notório! Com algumas rajadas já bem interessantes.


----------



## Paula (9 Fev 2014 às 14:49)

Nunotex disse:


> É com cada rajada de vento aqui em Braga...



É mesmo 
A temperatura tem vindo a subir, estando neste momento nos 13.5ºC.


----------



## sergiosilva (9 Fev 2014 às 14:49)

Isto para quem pode acompanhar em segurança é um espectáculo, agora que se encontra em locais de risco deve estar cá com um cagaço???
Sigo com uma vaga de calor aqui por Braga 16° o vento esse esta assustador.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Fev 2014 às 14:53)

Uma bela imagem da nossa "amiga" Estefânia.


----------



## CptRena (9 Fev 2014 às 15:01)

Boas

Está muito animado o fórum

Já faltou a electricidade por 40min das 1407 às 1447. Devem andar a ensaiar  É que o vento ainda era um menino nessa altura. Agora já sopra com muito mais intensidade

A temperatura é amena, 13,9°C e como disse o Miguel96, já surge uma linha convectiva no extremo Oeste do radar, visível a crescer nas imagens de satélite.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Fev 2014 às 15:02)

Grandes abertas que deixam ver o céu azul.


----------



## meteoamador (9 Fev 2014 às 15:02)

Que ventania já se ouvem os eucaliptos a estalar.
 Tatual 12.4 
991hpa


----------



## João Pedro (9 Fev 2014 às 15:07)

Mau sinal... apesar de adorar estes extremos, preocupa-me bastante a queda de árvores...


----------



## rfilipeg (9 Fev 2014 às 15:07)

Por aqui ainda não houve nenhuma rajada acima dos 86Km/h. O vento tem sido algo estranho, basicamente acalma quase na totalidade e passados alguns minutos vem uma rajada, está intermitente. Para já ainda nada que nunca se tenha visto.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2014 às 15:08)

rfilipeg disse:


> Por aqui ainda não houve nenhuma rajada acima dos 86Km/h. O vento tem sido algo estranho, basicamente acalma quase na totalidade e passados alguns minutos vem uma rajada, está intermitente. Para já ainda nada que nunca se tenha visto.



É normal nestas situações, o vento mais forte será para o final da tarde e noite.


----------



## filipeoliveira (9 Fev 2014 às 15:13)

meteoamador disse:


> Essa pressão não parece estar correta tens de calibrar isso nao hoje
> 
> 
> Por cá a temperatura subiu 3 graus em 1 hora o vento já assobia e não chove.



Obrigado pela correcção.  
Estava mal calibrada. Sim agora 990.6mb


----------



## rfilipeg (9 Fev 2014 às 15:14)

Mário Barros disse:


> É normal nestas situações, o vento mais forte será para o final da tarde e noite.



Obrigado pelo esclarecimento, mas como tem estado assim este vento quase toda a manhã, pensei que já não iria além disto. 

Sabe-me dizer a que horas, mais ou menos, quando será o auge do vento aqui pelo litoral norte?


----------



## AJCS (9 Fev 2014 às 15:17)

987hPa
temp. 12,4

Vento forte mas sem chuva


----------



## stormy (9 Fev 2014 às 15:20)

*Células severas na proximidade da frente fria...atenção!*







É para seguir com cuidado, caso cheguem a terra não se aventurem para filmar, pois poderão haver condições muito severas..

Mais vale deixar a maquina num tripé perto da janela a filmar sozinha...


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2014 às 15:25)

rfilipeg disse:


> Sabe-me dizer a que horas, mais ou menos, quando será o auge do vento aqui pelo litoral norte?



Não existe uma hora certa, mas a partir do final da tarde e até de madrugada irá haver vento forte.


----------



## AJCS (9 Fev 2014 às 15:25)

Se essa célula continuar na mesma trajectória, acho que vou levar com ela em cima.


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Fev 2014 às 15:26)

Temperatura atual: *15,2ºC*

Pressão Atmosférica: 990,4 hPa

A célula parece estar a vir na direcção de Espinho e está a intensificar-se segundo as imagens radar.


----------



## superstorm (9 Fev 2014 às 15:26)

rfilipeg disse:


> Obrigado pelo esclarecimento, mas como tem estado assim este vento quase toda a manhã, pensei que já não iria além disto.
> 
> Sabe-me dizer a que horas, mais ou menos, quando será o auge do vento aqui pelo litoral norte?



boas caro rfilipeg é esperado que o vento forte chegará por as 18h e as 20h estou correcto?
por equanto vamos tendo rajadas acentuadas, mas que nao passam dos 45kmh.


Webcam Rio Tinto city 
http://www.livestream.com/riotintoweatherwebcam
Acompanhem


----------



## rfilipeg (9 Fev 2014 às 15:27)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não existe uma hora certa, mas a partir do final da tarde e até de madrugada irá haver vento forte.



Muito bem e mais uma vez obrigado. Nessa altura estarei com o meu medidor de braço de fora a apurar as rajadas de vento!


----------



## AJCS (9 Fev 2014 às 15:28)

Por cá já existem árvores caídas em fios de electricidade, já há alguma actividade da protecção civil.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Fev 2014 às 15:42)

Tal como o stormy referiu, a captação de registos poderá ser perigosa, a segurança deverá estar sempre em 1º lugar! Mas se existirem meteoloucos como eu, vão filmar tudo até ao fim  

_Be prepared_!


----------



## james (9 Fev 2014 às 15:46)

Boas , 

Por ca destaco a velocidade vertiginosa a que esta a subir a temperatura , ja vai quase nos 15 ° c , ja a muito tempo que nao via a temperatura subir tao rapido , nao sei se isto quer dizer algo . . .

PA : 990 hPa

 Vamos ver onde isto nos vai levar , para ja esta a ser um dia normal de inverno com alguma chuva e vento , o normal no inverno minhoto , sem nada de extraordinario .


----------



## Gerofil (9 Fev 2014 às 15:47)

stormy disse:


> *Células severas na proximidade da frente fria...atenção!*



*Máxima precaução* ... deverão "alcançar" terra possivelmente entre o Porto e Aveiro ...


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Fev 2014 às 15:51)

Gerofil disse:


> *Máxima precaução* ... deverão "alcançar" terra possivelmente entre o Porto e Aveiro ...



Obrigado pela informação, daqui a pouco irei para o meu sotão situado ao pé do telhado do meu prédio filmar.


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Fev 2014 às 15:54)

O radar acabou de atualizar, está mesmo a intensificar-se.


----------



## ipinto (9 Fev 2014 às 15:56)

O gancho parece que perdeu a forma....



Miguel96 disse:


> O radar acabou de atualizar, está mesmo a intensificar-se.


----------



## MicaMito (9 Fev 2014 às 15:57)

Uma colher e um prato!


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Fev 2014 às 15:57)

Boa tarde.

Deixo esta imagem de satélite da meteogalicia:






Presumo que actualize automativamente

Depois de reiniciar o meu pC perdi alguns dados de precipitação - penso que terei cerca de 15 mm acumulados, mas apenas tenho o registo de 11,7 mm.
De resto tempo um pouco mais "morno" e o vento continua a soprar moderado com rajadas por vezes fortes.
Ainda nada de expressivo...nada como aguardar!


----------



## Stinger (9 Fev 2014 às 15:58)

Por aqui não chove ja a algum tempo. Apenas vento moderado com rajadas . A temperatura tambem subiu


----------



## DaniFR (9 Fev 2014 às 15:59)

Célula com bastante actividade eléctrica segue na direcção Aveiro/Porto:


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Fev 2014 às 16:00)

Radar da meteogalicia:






Nota-se ali já perto do litoral de Espinho a dita célula...


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Fev 2014 às 16:04)

Aristocrata disse:


> Radar da meteogalicia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vou ao último andar do sotão ver como as coisas estão.


----------



## PauloSR (9 Fev 2014 às 16:05)

Está a preparar-se! Saliento que o vento tem vindo a intensificar-se na Póvoa de Lanhoso, nos últimos minutos...


----------



## Paelagius (9 Fev 2014 às 16:07)

Sigo com 990 hPa. Após uma manhã com descida de valores de pressão atmosférica rápida parece estar, desde há já muito tempo, estar a estabilizar em torno desse valor.


----------



## Nunotex (9 Fev 2014 às 16:13)

Está a arrefecer em Braga...


----------



## djalminha (9 Fev 2014 às 16:13)

Por aqui não chove céu muito cinzento o vento sopra moderado a forte


----------



## FernandoCosta (9 Fev 2014 às 16:17)

Por aqui também não chove, mas o vento já sopra com rajadas pontualmente fortes. Espero que este evento não provoque muitos estragos, mas não sei não!!


----------



## AJCS (9 Fev 2014 às 16:18)

Vejam esta imagem do vento, espectacular.

(Funciona melhor no chrome)

http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/isobaric/1000hPa/orthographic=-9.552,41.866,3000


----------



## João Pedro (9 Fev 2014 às 16:18)

Aquela célula ou muito me engano ou vai atingir o Porto em cheio... medo!
Tive de ir agora à rua e está quente! E tudo muito parado. E tive uma sensação estranha de ouvidos entupidos, quase como quando andamos de avião. Estará relacionado com as baixas pressões? Nunca me tinha acontecido.


----------



## GabKoost (9 Fev 2014 às 16:19)

Vou passar a tarde a cerca de 420m na divisória dos concelhos de Gmr e Brg.

Até agora apenas uma hora de actividade relevante com chuva, granizo e vento considerável entre as 13h30 e as 14h30.

Neste momento tudo "calmo" dentro do que estamos à espera.

Já agora, quando falam em "terras altas" nos avisos de vento, existe alguma altitude de referência ou é apenas uma referência aleatória?


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Fev 2014 às 16:21)

Para já o maior registo por estas bandas tem sido mesmo o vento, a precipitação não foi ainda nada de especial!
Por agora sem precipitação já há algum tempo...mas vai ameaçando


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Fev 2014 às 16:25)

Fui ao telhado e deu um grande relampago


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Fev 2014 às 16:26)

Troveja agora


----------



## djalminha (9 Fev 2014 às 16:27)

Começa a chover, para ja o vento parou ...a avisar a tempestade que se avizinha...


----------



## João Pedro (9 Fev 2014 às 16:27)

Muito escuro por aqui. Pareceu-me ver um relâmpago ao longe há pouco.


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Fev 2014 às 16:29)

Recomeça a chuva...pressão nos 988,2hPa...cenário de tempestade!


----------



## tozequio (9 Fev 2014 às 16:29)

Já se ouvem trovões por aqui perto...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Fev 2014 às 16:31)




----------



## João Pedro (9 Fev 2014 às 16:31)

Já chove bem...


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Fev 2014 às 16:33)

Células a passarem a sul do Porto...aqui só de raspão!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Fev 2014 às 16:33)

A temperatura baixou, o vento intensificou-se!


----------



## ipinto (9 Fev 2014 às 16:34)

Aqui onde? Senhora da Hora?



MarioCabral disse:


> Células a passarem a sul do Porto...aqui só de raspão!


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Fev 2014 às 16:36)

ipinto disse:


> Aqui onde? Senhora da Hora?



Vai chovendo mas já se vê o sol a SW, o grosso a passar mais a sul...muito vento...


----------



## ipinto (9 Fev 2014 às 16:37)

Em que zona da senhora da hora estas?


MarioCabral disse:


> Vai chovendo mas já se vê o sol a SW, o grosso a passar mais a sul...muito vento...


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Fev 2014 às 16:39)

ipinto disse:


> Em que zona da senhora da hora estas?



Chove intensamente puxada a vento de SW! Perto do centro de saúde!


----------



## ipinto (9 Fev 2014 às 16:39)

Ahh ok, eu estou em S.gens Perto do Quartel Militar



MarioCabral disse:


> Chove intensamente puxada a vento de SW! Perto do centro de saúde!


----------



## João Pedro (9 Fev 2014 às 16:39)

Já passou. Volta a clarear e algures sobre o mar o sol está a espreitar.


----------



## dj_teko (9 Fev 2014 às 16:39)

Em leça


----------



## ipinto (9 Fev 2014 às 16:40)

O radar do IPMA demora muito a actualizar...


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Fev 2014 às 16:41)

Mancha vermelha em Aveiro


----------



## João Pedro (9 Fev 2014 às 16:44)

ipinto disse:


> O radar do IPMA demora muito a actualizar...


Neste momento nem consigo aceder ao site... valham-nos os galegos!


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Fev 2014 às 16:44)

Eis que temos um pouco de Sol! Novidade nestes dias =) Coisa de poucos minutos...A SW poucas nuvens o que antecipa alguma calmaria na próxima hora, pelo menos em termos de precipitação...


----------



## djalminha (9 Fev 2014 às 16:45)




----------



## Vince (9 Fev 2014 às 16:46)

João Pedro disse:


> Neste momento nem consigo aceder ao site... valham-nos os galegos!



Por acaso o radar e site galego que eu uso bastante, está imensas vezes em baixo, também não vale a pena estar sempre a bater no mesmo.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Fev 2014 às 16:51)

Vince disse:


> Por acaso o radar galego que eu uso bastante, está imensas vezes em baixo, também não vale a pena estar sempre a bater no mesmo.


Não estou a bater em "ninguém". O que quis realmente dizer foi que naquele momento valeram-me os galegos.


----------



## superstorm (9 Fev 2014 às 16:52)

chove moderadamente por cá. 
Tatual:13ºC
Hr:75%
Vento:35kmh SW
ultima rajada:64kmh
Pressao:988.0hpa
E espreita agora o sol 

Webcam Rio Tinto city 
http://www.livestream.com/riotintoweatherwebcam
Acompanhem


----------



## rfilipeg (9 Fev 2014 às 16:52)

Em menos de 5 minutos o vento parou quase que por magia...e já se vê sol. Olhando às imagens de satélite aqui para o litoral norte acalmará agora um pouco. Mais logo vamos a ver, mas penso que o grosso será para o centro e sul. Aqui penso que não fará se sentir tanto vento quanto nessas regiões.


----------



## MicaMito (9 Fev 2014 às 16:54)

rfilipeg disse:


> Em menos de 5 minutos o vento parou quase que por magia...e já se vê sol. Olhando às imagens de satélite aqui para o litoral norte acalmará agora um pouco. Mais logo vamos a ver, mas penso que o grosso será para o centro e sul. Aqui penso que não fará se sentir tanto vento quanto nessas regiões.


deve ser nessa zona que passsa o centro !


----------



## rfilipeg (9 Fev 2014 às 16:55)

MicaMito disse:


> deve ser nessa zona que passsa o centro !



Se se está a referir ao centro da depressão, ela vai passar ali pela Galiza ou um pouco mais abaixo. E consultando os modelos as linhas isóbaras estarão mais juntas no centro e sul. Quanto mais essas linhas estão juntas mais vento existe. Aqui pelo litoral norte elas estão bem mais separadas.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Fev 2014 às 16:59)

Aproxima-se neste momento... um belíssimo céu azul salpicado de "bolas de algodão"!


----------



## Gerofil (9 Fev 2014 às 16:59)

O iMapWeather indica quase todo o distrito de *Aveiro* sob actividade eléctrica.


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Fev 2014 às 16:59)

O vento manter-se-à intenso até ao final do dia de hoje, mas em relação a precipitação não acho que teremos assim tanto como inicialmente poderíamos pensar...
Haverá precipitação forte mas será mais localizada, ao contrario de outros fenómenos que tivemos com menos intensidade mas mais uniformes em termos espaciais...


----------



## meteoamador (9 Fev 2014 às 17:00)

Por aqui o vento também acalmou começa agora a chover, a temperatura estabilizou nos 11.8ºC


----------



## GabKoost (9 Fev 2014 às 17:01)

João Pedro disse:


> Aproxima-se neste momento... um belíssimo céu azul salpicado de "bolas de algodão"!



"Olho" da tempestade?


----------



## João Pedro (9 Fev 2014 às 17:04)

Se for, a Estefânia tem um olhinho azul muito bonito!


----------



## FernandoCosta (9 Fev 2014 às 17:08)

Por aqui, está tudo estranhamente calmo! Até agora o vento não está nada de especial. Uma aberta agora!!


----------



## rfilipeg (9 Fev 2014 às 17:09)

O olho da depressão estará aqui:







Alguém que me corrija se tiver enganado.


----------



## Nunotex (9 Fev 2014 às 17:13)

Sol por Braga!


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Fev 2014 às 17:13)

FernandoCosta disse:


> Por aqui, está tudo estranhamente calmo! Até agora o vento não está nada de especial. Uma aberta agora!!



Se observarem o satélite podem observar que teremos agora algum tempo de trégua, com a direcção do vento a rodar de SW para NW progressivamente com o findar do dia...
Actuais *12,6ºc* e *83%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## FernandoCosta (9 Fev 2014 às 17:14)

Neste momento, parece-me que o vento está a querer aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## AJCS (9 Fev 2014 às 17:15)

983 mb
temp 11,4ºc


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Fev 2014 às 17:15)

Aqui muito escuro, 985.0hpa, acumulado 24.0mm e rajada maxima 73,4km/h


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (9 Fev 2014 às 17:17)

A Oeste:





A Sul:


----------



## João Pedro (9 Fev 2014 às 17:18)

rfilipeg disse:


> O olho da depressão estará aqui:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não deve andar muito longe!


----------



## Gerofil (9 Fev 2014 às 17:20)

filipe cunha disse:


> Aqui muito escuro, 985.0hpa, acumulado 24.0mm e rajada maxima 73,4km/h



Aproximação de trovoada, provavelmente, ... iMapWeater


----------



## meteoamador (9 Fev 2014 às 17:23)

Já se ouvem uns trovões


----------



## superstorm (9 Fev 2014 às 17:23)

FernandoCosta disse:


> Neste momento, parece-me que o vento está a querer aumentar de intensidade.



Comfirmo 
Rajadas de meter respeito por aqui


----------



## rfilipeg (9 Fev 2014 às 17:23)

Daqui a cerca de meia hora deverá começar, o vento, a voltar para Oeste e depois para Noroeste e é aí que começará a haver o vento forte. Denote-se que o vento está a aumentar de velocidade e também está já a rodar rapidamente para Oeste.


----------



## Paula (9 Fev 2014 às 17:24)

Boas.
Por cá, depois de alguma "tranquilidade", o vento volta a soprar com intensidade.


----------



## The_simpson (9 Fev 2014 às 17:24)

meteoamador disse:


> Já se ouvem uns trovões



aqui ainda não ouvi


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Fev 2014 às 17:25)

Nova célula a caminho...vem aí molho do forte...!!!


----------



## rfilipeg (9 Fev 2014 às 17:26)

MarioCabral disse:


> Nova célula a caminho...vem aí molho do forte...!!!



Vocês está a ver também o escuro que está a Oeste, presumo?


----------



## Paelagius (9 Fev 2014 às 17:28)

O meu barómetro aneroide aponta para 989 hPa e o termómetro indica 12.4ºC.


----------



## meko60 (9 Fev 2014 às 17:29)

Ninguém tira uma fotozita?


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Fev 2014 às 17:29)

rfilipeg disse:


> Vocês está a ver também o escuro que está a Oeste, presumo?



Sim...esta vem direita ao Porto...talvez entre o Porto e Vila do Conde!


----------



## Paelagius (9 Fev 2014 às 17:31)

Consigo ver ao largo uma frente bem lineada e algumas nuvens destacarem a ascenderem


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (9 Fev 2014 às 17:33)

Ponham umas fotos dessa célula, daqui não se vê nada!


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Fev 2014 às 17:33)

Esta promete atingir mais esta zona que a anterior, atenção que isto vai agravar agora! Esperemos uns 10min...nem tanto! Aumenta a intensidade do vento...


----------



## Spak (9 Fev 2014 às 17:33)

No Porto agora temos sol e algum vento. Para já a 'estefânia' acalmou-se.


----------



## Nunotex (9 Fev 2014 às 17:33)

Ai está o vento de volta... cada rajada... e a ficar  bem escuro...


----------



## superstorm (9 Fev 2014 às 17:34)

http://imageshack.com/a/img812/8955/ucyy.jpg

penso que seja aquela ao fundo a celula xD


----------



## João Pedro (9 Fev 2014 às 17:35)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Ponham umas fotos dessa célula, daqui não se vê nada!


Da minha janela vê-se mal.  Só lhe vejo as pontas! Mas parece-me boazinha. 

O colega Paelagius tem melhor visibilidade que eu!


----------



## darque_viana (9 Fev 2014 às 17:36)

cstools.net disse:


> Aqui tá a começar "aquecer"...
> Trovoada, chuva fraca mas pingas muito grossas, vento a subir de intensidade.
> 
> Na zona de Viana do Castelo reparei no radar que choveu com muita intensidade, alguém de lá me confirme por favor.



Confirmo!

Célula poderosíssima aqui há 10 minutos!!!

Trovoada constante, chuva forte e granizo, rajadas muito fortes!

De meter respeito :O

Nem tive condições de filmar. Desculpem se o post nao ficar direito mas estou a reportar de telemovel


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Fev 2014 às 17:36)

Boa tarde, a festa pode começar!!


----------



## ipinto (9 Fev 2014 às 17:36)

Onde ves a celula?



MarioCabral disse:


> Esta promete atingir mais esta zona que a anterior, atenção que isto vai agravar agora! Esperemos uns 10min...nem tanto! Aumenta a intensidade do vento...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Fev 2014 às 17:39)

essa celula vai passar mais a norte penso eu talvez alfena, santo tirso...


----------



## Nunotex (9 Fev 2014 às 17:40)

que ventania...


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Fev 2014 às 17:41)

ipinto disse:


> Onde ves a celula?



O satélite está atrasado, estas células formam-se constantemente...
Vai passar ligeiramente a norte da cidade do Porto como esperado, por aqui só de raspão...tudo carregado a oeste!


----------



## Stinger (9 Fev 2014 às 17:44)

Nada toca o porto , é sempre ao lado


----------



## Nima (9 Fev 2014 às 17:44)

Neste momento por aqui fortes rajadas de vento.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Fev 2014 às 17:44)

entratanto esta camara nao vai durar muito tempo com estas rajadas de vento

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/matosinhos/


----------



## 1337 (9 Fev 2014 às 17:44)

QUE GRANDE DOWNBURST POR AQUI, CHUVA FORTE, GRANIZO, VENTO FORTE DE TODAS AS DIRECÇÕES E RAIOS POR TODO O LADO


----------



## meteoamador (9 Fev 2014 às 17:44)

Célula aqui mesmo a norte vi faiscas penso que esteja em ponte da barca!


----------



## jpmartins (9 Fev 2014 às 17:44)

Boa tarde
Rajadas sucessivas na casa do 60km/h ( raj.max 69.2km).
Vento médio 38km/h.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Fev 2014 às 17:45)

Pelo radar, deve estar a chover bem pelo vale do Lima, especialmente em Ponte de Lima.


----------



## superstorm (9 Fev 2014 às 17:46)

Aqui vai uma mais bem tirada :P
Nao tenho o melhor sitio para poder fazer isto mas tentei 
http://imageshack.com/a/img577/6022/lz5y.jpg

WebCam Rio Tinto City 
http://www.livestream.com/riotintoweatherwebcam


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Fev 2014 às 17:46)

aquela linha ali no minho mete medo!  sigam pelo radar do meteogalicia


----------



## ogalo (9 Fev 2014 às 17:47)

Por aqui muito vento , mas nada de chuva ...mas as nuvens andam numa velocidade loucas


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Fev 2014 às 17:49)

Por cá foram 5 minutos de muita trovoada e 2.7mm, caiu bastante a temperatura.


----------



## Paula (9 Fev 2014 às 17:50)

Rajadas bem fortes por aqui.


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Fev 2014 às 17:51)

Rajadas fortes na ordem dos *56 km/h*
Pressão Atmosférica 988,0 hPa.


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Fev 2014 às 17:52)

Está de regresso a chuva


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Fev 2014 às 17:54)

esta a ficar agreste por aqui!


----------



## rfilipeg (9 Fev 2014 às 17:55)

Temos tido azar aqui pelo Porto nada passa.


----------



## Paelagius (9 Fev 2014 às 17:56)

Começa a chover cada vez mais.


----------



## superstorm (9 Fev 2014 às 17:59)

rajadas de vento por aqui são constantes!
vento 45.4kmh SW
ultima rajada 67kmh
988.8hpa !!


----------



## dj_teko (9 Fev 2014 às 17:59)

Em leça


----------



## GabKoost (9 Fev 2014 às 18:01)

Chove bem agora por cá.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (9 Fev 2014 às 18:01)

Aqui por Braga tá calmo... só umas rajadas de vez em quando...


----------



## manchester (9 Fev 2014 às 18:03)

chuva por aqui neste momento com rajadas moderadas


----------



## manchester (9 Fev 2014 às 18:10)

Queda abrupta da temperatura faz crer que a qualquer momento o vento rodará para NW e que a Stephanie estará já a chegar à costa


----------



## Paula (9 Fev 2014 às 18:15)

E eis que do nada o vento volta a abrandar.. Céu medonho.


----------



## Paelagius (9 Fev 2014 às 18:19)

O vento começa a aumentar de intensidade associado ao final de uma frente... Segue outra.


----------



## Paula (9 Fev 2014 às 18:20)

Chove a potes


----------



## superstorm (9 Fev 2014 às 18:26)

chove bem com rajadas bem fortes :O


----------



## GabKoost (9 Fev 2014 às 18:29)

O IPMA esqueceu-se do alerta de Neve para Lisboa...

Espero que no Porto não se passe a mesma coisa.


----------



## Paelagius (9 Fev 2014 às 18:30)

acabei de fotografar uma cirrus kelvin-helmholtz


----------



## ipinto (9 Fev 2014 às 18:30)

Não me parece que o jogo se realize, com aquela la de vidro toda a cair.. parecia neve..



GabKoost disse:


> O IPMA esqueceu-se do alerta de Neve para Lisboa...
> 
> Espero que no Porto não se passe a mesma coisa.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Fev 2014 às 18:32)

por este andar o jogo do porto tb será adiado não há condições para jogar futebol!


----------



## Verajs (9 Fev 2014 às 18:34)

Aqui mesmo à beira mar, já quase não há rajadas, o vento é muito forte e contínuo. É assustador o barulho dentro de casa. O mar está muito agitado mas as ondas não devem passar dos 4-5 metros, pois o pico da preia mar é mais tarde e nessa altura deverá piorar...


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Fev 2014 às 18:35)

Agora que cai a noite só nos restam os radares e o satélite para fazer o seguimento...
Actuais *10,8º*c e *89%* de humidade relativa!


----------



## Paelagius (9 Fev 2014 às 18:39)

Aproximação de mais uma outra frente a Sudoeste. Está perde-se de vista para além do horizonte.


----------



## ipinto (9 Fev 2014 às 18:39)

Jogo cancelado...


----------



## Spak (9 Fev 2014 às 18:45)

ipinto disse:


> Jogo *adiado*...



Fixed. Btw, estavam preocupados com o relvado e afinal o problema era no telhado


----------



## ipinto (9 Fev 2014 às 18:46)

Mesmo.. a la de vidro parecia neve a cair...



Spak disse:


> Fixed. Btw, estavam preocupados com o relvado e afinal o problema era no telhado


----------



## rfilipeg (9 Fev 2014 às 18:53)

Clarão a Oeste!


----------



## Paula (9 Fev 2014 às 18:55)

Volta a chover com intensidade!


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2014 às 18:56)

Mais daqui a pouco iremos ser atingidos pelo quadrante posterior da depressão que se vê bem no satélite, rotação do vento para NW, deverão ocorrer umas boas rajadas e chuva!







Por aqui sigo com *13.0 mm* acumulados, tem ocorrido uns aguaceiros bastante fortes mas curtos.


----------



## ampa62 (9 Fev 2014 às 18:57)

Boa noite. Por aqui na Boavista tudo calmo com 11,1ºC de temperatura. O barómetro marca 980 Mba.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Fev 2014 às 18:58)

Chuva intensa neste momento.


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Fev 2014 às 19:00)

Snifa disse:


> Mais daqui a pouco iremos ser atingidos pelo quadrante posterior da depressão que se vê bem no satélite, rotação do vento para NW, deverão ocorrer umas boas rajadas e chuva!
> 
> Por aqui sigo com *13.0 mm* acumulados, tem ocorrido uns aguaceiros bastante fortes mas curtos.



Será esse quadrante posterior que irá trazer rajadas bastante fortes (diria que serão as mais fortes do dia de hoje pelas previsões)! A coisa estará para chegar dentro da próxima hora...


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2014 às 19:02)

MarioCabral disse:


> Será esse quadrante posterior que irá trazer rajadas bastante fortes (diria que serão as mais fortes do dia de hoje pelas previsões)! A coisa estará para chegar dentro da próxima hora...



Penso que sim, será nessa altura em que iremos ter os ventos mais fortes, mas já de NW ou WNW, vamos ver!

Pressão actual e mínima do dia: 988.2 hpa ( diferença -2.2 hpa nas últimas 3 h )


----------



## rfilipeg (9 Fev 2014 às 19:02)

MarioCabral disse:


> Será esse quadrante posterior que irá trazer rajadas bastante fortes (diria que serão as mais fortes do dia de hoje pelas previsões)! A coisa estará para chegar dentro da próxima hora...



Será que este quadrante consegue trazer ventos sustentados mais fortes?
É que o que tem passado em termos de vento é aos "soluços", ora vem uma rajada depois acalma, depois vem outra e depois acalma.


----------



## Paelagius (9 Fev 2014 às 19:03)

Chuva torrencial


----------



## vinc7e (9 Fev 2014 às 19:05)

Por aqui tudo calmo.


----------



## ampa62 (9 Fev 2014 às 19:05)

E de repente chuva intensa e vento


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2014 às 19:05)

Paelagius disse:


> Chuva torrencial



Grande chuvada aqui, torrencial!


----------



## darque_viana (9 Fev 2014 às 19:08)

1337 disse:


> QUE GRANDE DOWNBURST POR AQUI, CHUVA FORTE, GRANIZO, VENTO FORTE DE TODAS AS DIRECÇÕES E RAIOS POR TODO O LADO



Aqui estão as imagens de radar que demonstram a poderosa célula que passou por Viana/Ponte de Lima/Arcos de Valdevez/... 









Incrível


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Fev 2014 às 19:09)

rfilipeg disse:


> Será que este quadrante consegue trazer ventos sustentados mais fortes?
> É que o que tem passado em termos de vento é aos "soluços", ora vem uma rajada depois acalma, depois vem outra e depois acalma.



Neste tipo de evento parece-me que tudo acontecerá mais em "soluços"! Embora  me pareça que será certamente mais sustentado do que aquele que tivemos durante a tarde...


----------



## rfilipeg (9 Fev 2014 às 19:10)

MarioCabral disse:


> Neste tipo de evento parece-me que tudo acontecerá mais em "soluços"! Embora  me pareça que será certamente mais sustentado do que aquele que tivemos durante a tarde...



Espero que sim!


----------



## manchester (9 Fev 2014 às 19:12)

por aqui diluvio


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2014 às 19:15)

Chove torrencialmente, é o dilúvio agora!


----------



## ampa62 (9 Fev 2014 às 19:20)

cstools.net disse:


> Não sabia que tinha gente de V.N.Cerveira xD
> Por aqui por Seixas também começou a chover intensamente.



Viva, neste momento estou no Porto.


----------



## rfilipeg (9 Fev 2014 às 19:22)

Estava difícil de passar a rajada máxima de 86Km/h. Agora acabei de registar uma de 89Km/h.


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Fev 2014 às 19:23)

darque_viana disse:


> Aqui estão as imagens de radar que demonstram a poderosa célula que passou por Viana/Ponte de Lima/Arcos de Valdevez/...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isso já se passou há mais de 1 Hora


----------



## manchester (9 Fev 2014 às 19:26)

o vento já sopra do quadrante W e a temperatura continua a cair, já se vê pelo satélite que as nuvens já chegam de NW


----------



## Andre Barbosa (9 Fev 2014 às 19:27)

Em Braga tá uma pasmaceira


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Fev 2014 às 19:28)

cstools.net disse:


> Escapei de boa
> Aqui pouco choveu dessa célula, como podes ver pelas imagens xD
> *(Por isso é que digo que Caminha já merecia uma estação meteorológica xD)*
> 
> ...



Isso é verdade, no distrito só há 2 permanentes


----------



## rfilipeg (9 Fev 2014 às 19:30)

Depois da rajada que registei volta a ficar tudo calmo. Até aquelas depressões que passaram na zona da Inglaterra e que nos afetaram com frentes, produziram mais vento que esta depressão que está aqui à nossa porta. Esperemos pelo flanco Oeste da depressão para, esperemos nós, acabar em grande.


----------



## ogalo (9 Fev 2014 às 19:33)

Por aqui reina a tranquilidade ...


----------



## GabKoost (9 Fev 2014 às 19:35)

Por aqui não se passa absolutamente nada. A chuva parou e nem ponta de vento.

Até ver evento FLOP por estas bandas mas segundo os meteogramas por volta das 00h00 é que se prevê mais intensidade. A ver vamos.

De realçar apenas 21mm até agora.


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Fev 2014 às 19:38)

Relâmpagos à vista =)


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2014 às 19:41)

MarioCabral disse:


> Relâmpagos à vista =)



Vi um agora direcção Oeste


----------



## PauloJota (9 Fev 2014 às 19:42)

Por aqui pouco ou nada se passa.


----------



## dlourenco (9 Fev 2014 às 19:43)

Em termos de neve para os lados de Vieira do Minho a 480m acham que vale a pena a deslocação para ver neve ou a precipitação vai ser residual na altura de maior frio?


----------



## João Pedro (9 Fev 2014 às 19:45)

Tudo calmíssimo por agora...


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Fev 2014 às 19:45)

dlourenco disse:


> Em termos de neve para os lados de Vieira do Minho a 480m acham que vale a pena a deslocação para ver neve ou a precipitação vai ser residual na altura de maior frio?


Nessa altitude poderá nevar a partir da 1\2 da madrugada, mas mesmo que neve será pouco, devido à pouca precipitação. Vamos ver.


----------



## dlourenco (9 Fev 2014 às 19:47)

Meteofan disse:


> Nessa altitude poderá nevar a partir da 1\2 da madrugada, mas mesmo que neve será pouco, devido à pouca precipitação. Vamos ver.



No GFS só fala em cotas baixas a partir das 6h ;/


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Fev 2014 às 19:47)

dlourenco disse:


> Em termos de neve para os lados de Vieira do Minho a 480m acham que vale a pena a deslocação para ver neve ou a precipitação vai ser residual na altura de maior frio?



Acho que deves arriscar =) A cota de neve de madrugada poderá chegar aos 250 metros...mas sim, a precipitação será escassa nesse período...mas nunca se sabe


----------



## quimdabrita (9 Fev 2014 às 19:49)

Tudo calmíssimo por cá, em absoluto contraste com o alarmismo das informações e previsões para esta tarde/noite.


----------



## LousadaMeteo (9 Fev 2014 às 19:49)

MarioCabral disse:


> Acho que deves arriscar =) A cota de neve de madrugada poderá chegar aos 250 metros...mas sim, a precipitação será escassa nesse período...mas nunca se sabe[/
> 
> Em que período isso poderá acontecer ?


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Fev 2014 às 19:51)

Boa noite.

A pressão atingiu o seu mínimo há pouco (19h) com 988 hPa; segue agora com 989,0 hPa.

O efeitos do vento não são notórios por aqui. Para já...
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de SO, ainda não rodou para NO quando deverá fazer-se notar um pouco.
A chuva tem sido intermitente, agora em regime de aguaceiros.
O acumulado do dia é de 16,0 mm.

*Tatual: 8,3ºC
Hr: 90%​*
Quanto à probabilidade de neve, ela existe, mas é preciso termos humidade mais baixa e temperaturas também bem mais baixas. Os noctívagos poderão dizer-nos alguma coisa pela manhãzinha


----------



## dlourenco (9 Fev 2014 às 19:54)

Quanto à probabilidade de neve, ela existe, mas é preciso termos humidade mais baixa e temperaturas também bem mais baixas. Os noctívagos poderão dizer-nos alguma coisa pela manhãzinha[/QUOTE]

Pois... No meteograma mostra 3graus e 90% de humidade e cota a 350m :/


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Fev 2014 às 19:55)

LousadaMeteo disse:


> MarioCabral disse:
> 
> 
> > Acho que deves arriscar =) A cota de neve de madrugada poderá chegar aos 250 metros...mas sim, a precipitação será escassa nesse período...mas nunca se sabe[/
> ...


----------



## LousadaMeteo (9 Fev 2014 às 19:57)

" ARISTOCRATA" pelos meteogramas do GFS , prevê neve para aí e quem sabe para aqui das 03h as 09h


----------



## manchester (9 Fev 2014 às 20:03)

para já não se passa nada em termos de vento porque, estando a região norte perto do centro da tempestade é normal que assim aconteça...mas à medida que ela se deslocar para leste a tendência será para o aumentar da intensidade do vento...relembro que o alerta é até à manhã desta 2ª feira, ainda muitas horas há pela frente


----------



## ampa62 (9 Fev 2014 às 20:04)

Aqui na Boavista, 10,5º C de temperatura, chuva e algum vento. O barómetro marca 980 Mba mas não tem uma grande resolução.


----------



## Paelagius (9 Fev 2014 às 20:06)

o vento começa a aumentar de intensidade

correcção: começa a chover outra vez


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Fev 2014 às 20:06)

Vento já de quadrante W/NW...


----------



## darque_viana (9 Fev 2014 às 20:07)

filipe cunha disse:


> Isso já se passou há mais de 1 Hora



Eu sei, e fiz um post nessa altura. Apenas coloquei as imagens, assim que pude e no seguimento do post do colega 1337, para documentar uma situação que não acontece todos os dias, tanto a nível de precipitação como de actividade eléctrica.


Por agora, continua o vento forte. A chuva voltou a acalmar.


----------



## PauloSR (9 Fev 2014 às 20:10)

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, dia calmo e tranquilo. A chuva caiu pontualmente forte, em aguaceiros de curta duração...

Até ao momento, dia normalíssimo...


----------



## supercell (9 Fev 2014 às 20:21)

Passou agora uma trovoada forte com chuva forte e vento!


----------



## ipinto (9 Fev 2014 às 20:24)

E o site do IPMA muito lento mesmo....


----------



## supercell (9 Fev 2014 às 20:25)

Chuva intensa!

Começa a relampejar novamente!


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Fev 2014 às 20:26)

Boas,

como já disseram cá pelo Norte tivemos um dia normal de inverno, óbvio com bastante vento mas nada de anormal por enquanto.


Acumulados *26,4 mm* desde as 0H.


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Fev 2014 às 20:27)

supercell disse:


> Chuva intensa!
> 
> Começa a relampejar novamente!



Relâmpagos em que ponto cardeal? És de onde?


----------



## meteoamador (9 Fev 2014 às 20:33)

Por aqui a temperatura cai a pique 8.7ºC e chove a potes o vento é que esta calmo, a pressão esta em 988hpa deve ser o centro da Stephanie que esta a passar


----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Fev 2014 às 20:37)

Tudo muito calmo, vento fraco sem chuva!


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Fev 2014 às 20:38)

Por volta das 17:30 via-se de Braga essa poderosa célula que passou em Viana, como não estava em casa não tinha acesso a satélites nem nada, mas quando fui ver agora o mapa de descargas até me assustei. Passou tudo ao lado esta tarde.


----------



## supercell (9 Fev 2014 às 20:39)

> Relâmpagos em que ponto cardeal? És de onde?



Para Este, zona um pouco interior, mas já passou, por agora está tudo mais calmo...


----------



## GabKoost (9 Fev 2014 às 20:42)

PauloSR disse:


> Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, dia calmo e tranquilo. A chuva caiu pontualmente forte, em aguaceiros de curta duração...
> 
> Até ao momento, dia normalíssimo...



Já tive dias piores este ano sem qualquer aviso especial. Não se passa nada a não ser o ocasional aguaceiro moderado/forte acompanhado por vento normal.


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Fev 2014 às 20:46)

Começo a ficar com algumas dúvidas em relação a este evento...As previsões apontam realmente para intensificação do vento, mas o seguimento tem mostrado o inverso...a esta hora seria esperado (mesmo pelo satélite) termos outro tipo de situação


----------



## supercell (9 Fev 2014 às 20:46)

Acho que ainda está para vir o pior... Aqui em Aveiro já levamos com alguma coisa...


----------



## rfilipeg (9 Fev 2014 às 20:51)

É o que tenho vindo a dizer, até as grandes depressões da Inglaterra, têm causado nas suas frentes, mais vento e chuva que esta stephanie. Para mim, foi mesmo um "tiro no escuro" dos modelos, pelo menos para aqui.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Fev 2014 às 20:55)

cstools.net disse:


> Em que país estás ? lol
> 
> Mesmo aqui ao teu lado e chove sem parar a cerca de uma hora e vento moderado com rajadas moderadas xD



Pareces tolo!
Começou agora a chover, com vento fraco!


----------



## hurricane (9 Fev 2014 às 20:59)

rfilipeg disse:


> É o que tenho vindo a dizer, até as grandes depressões da Inglaterra, têm causado nas suas frentes, mais vento e chuva que esta stephanie. Para mim, foi mesmo um "tiro no escuro" dos modelos, pelo menos para aqui.



Não foi um tiro no escuro! Todos os modelos apontavam para que o pior ocorresse no centro e sul. E é o que está acontecer!


----------



## james (9 Fev 2014 às 21:03)

Nao sei se vem mais alguma coisa de noite mas ate agora tem sido um normalissimo dia de inverno . 

Tempestades destas ha muitas na nossa regiao . nao percebo o porque de tanto alarido .


----------



## supercell (9 Fev 2014 às 21:05)

Recomeça a chover..


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Fev 2014 às 21:06)

hurricane disse:


> Não foi um tiro no escuro! Todos os modelos apontavam para que o pior ocorresse no centro e sul. E é o que está acontecer!



Atenção que isso não corresponde à verdade! Qualquer um dos modelos previa maior acumulação de precipitação e valores de intensidade de vento superiores no norte e centro...


----------



## james (9 Fev 2014 às 21:06)

hurricane disse:


> Não foi um tiro no escuro! Todos os modelos apontavam para que o pior ocorresse no centro e sul. E é o que está acontecer!



O Ipma dizia que ia ser tambem bastante severo no norte e para ja nada que se pareca .


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (9 Fev 2014 às 21:07)

james disse:


> Nao sei se vem mais alguma coisa de noite mas ate agora tem sido um normalissimo dia de inverno .
> 
> Tempestades destas ha muitas na nossa regiao . nao percebo o porque de tanto alarido .



Tanto alarido??? Por favor as coisas mais abaixo estão muito complicadas, e a tendência é para piorar aqui, não deitemos os foguetes antes da festa, amanha, caso mais nada tenha acontecido por aqui, aí sim se pode dizer que não tivemos assim nada de muito anormal...


----------



## PauloSR (9 Fev 2014 às 21:10)

GabKoost disse:


> Já tive dias piores este ano sem qualquer aviso especial. Não se passa nada a não ser o ocasional aguaceiro moderado/forte acompanhado por vento normal.



Exato GabKoost! Reina a calmaria... E saliento que o vento neste momento é nulo! Vamos aguardar...


----------



## GabKoost (9 Fev 2014 às 21:10)

Vento finalmente a aumentar significativamente.

Abri a janela e quase levei com ela nos dentes.

Neste momento estou a trabalhar 420m de altitude e não tenho forma de medir o vento!


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Fev 2014 às 21:12)

Por aqui está a começar, é vento de NO.


----------



## PauloSR (9 Fev 2014 às 21:14)

Começa a sentir-se algum vento por aqui. Nada de precipitação


----------



## Shitan (9 Fev 2014 às 21:17)

Já houve rajada de 117,3km/h para aqui em Cascais


----------



## sergiosilva (9 Fev 2014 às 21:19)

Analisando os modelos arriscaria dizer que o grosso da tempestade irá acontecer entre as 22 e 23 horas. 
Nota: quer me parecer que tudo está a enfraquecer ao entrar em terra. Quanto a ventos são mais para a região centro.


----------



## supercell (9 Fev 2014 às 21:22)

Começa a intensificar-se o vento e a chuva.


----------



## camaria (9 Fev 2014 às 21:24)

Por Baião, um dia de inverno normalissimo..!!alguma chuva, por vezes moderada, e vento por vezes moderado, portanto nada de que não estejamos habituados e que é normal em todos os invernos. Por agora tudo calmo, resta esperar pela neve, ou será que também vai ser um fiasco....


----------



## LousadaMeteo (9 Fev 2014 às 21:41)

Está tudo tão "Morto" por aqui 
O dia foi marcado por vento moderado com algumas rajadas bem fortes , o período mais critico aconteceu as 18:30 , nessa altura temi um pouco pois o cenário era assustador 
Por enquanto o vento parece voltar a intensificar-se mas para ser sincero e com tantas incertezas não faço a mínima ideia do que pode acontecer


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Fev 2014 às 21:43)

anda tudo as aranhas penso que até mesmo o ipma não tem bem certeza quanto à situação.
mas atenção os nossos colegas do sul ja registaram rajada superiores a 100 km/h.

por aqui esta acalmia assusta...


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2014 às 21:47)

cstools.net disse:


> Acho que o grosso já passou mesmo e deixou muitas desilusões.
> Por aqui o vento ficou um cadito mais fraco do que o que estava, a chuva é que não para.
> *18,1mm*



Mas se já passou para que é que o IPMA emitiu um aviso laranja de vento a partir do início da madrugada?


----------



## LousadaMeteo (9 Fev 2014 às 21:49)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Mas se já passou para que é que o IPMA emitiu um aviso laranja de vento a partir do início da madrugada?



E quem é que disse que já passou ?  
Keep Calm


----------



## supercell (9 Fev 2014 às 21:57)

Que rajada!! Está a ficar pior!


----------



## LousadaMeteo (9 Fev 2014 às 21:58)

O vento volta a intensificar -se também por aqui


----------



## dlourenco (9 Fev 2014 às 21:58)

Acabei de chegar a Vieira do Minho e ainda nao está muito frio, cerca de 6 graus a 480m. Espero ver alguns flocos


----------



## Maxispot (9 Fev 2014 às 22:03)

Aqui por Matosinhos,tudo bastante calmo, ainda chove mas muito pouco, a pressão a subir muito rápido, foi dos 988 para os 994 num ápice. Temperatura nos 8.9º. 

Um dia de Inverno normalíssimo para já. Nem o vento parece marcar presença neste momento. A ver como vai ser a madrugada.


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Fev 2014 às 22:04)

Vão caindo alguns aguaceiros moderados, o vento esse não sopra mais que moderado...sinceramente há quem esperasse mais um pouco deste evento... Acredito que se até às 0h não acontecer nada de especial, teremos este evento (pelo menos na fase mais extrema) encerrado!
Actuais *8,7ºc* e *93%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Andre Barbosa (9 Fev 2014 às 22:07)

Aqui em Braga continua uma "pasmaceira"


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Fev 2014 às 22:07)

Por Braga sigo com chuva e vento fraco.


Acumulados 27,6 mm.


----------



## james (9 Fev 2014 às 22:08)

Eu estou a ver a pressao a subir , ja vai em 996 hPa , como disse tivemos um dia com vento , chuva e trovoada , normalissimo num bom inverno nortenho ,nada de extraordinaro , eventos destes tem - se varios todos os invernos . 

Volto a dizer que nao compreendo tanto alarido no Norte, no Centro e Sul parece mais severo . 

Porem . se ocorrer algo de excecional durante a noite amanha dou a mao a palmatoria . 

Agora nao me venham dizer que se vierem alguns aguaceiros mais fortes ou vento com rajadas de 70 ou 80 km / h e algo de extraordinario , pois disso temos tido com fartura .


----------



## superstorm (9 Fev 2014 às 22:08)

Por aqui tudo calmo. 
vento esse nao se faz sentir muito agora...
Tatual: 8ºc
Hr:78%
Pressão:998.5hpa
Vento: medio a 31km/h de NW
Ultima rajada registada/h:46km/h

Edit: o vento voltou a intensificar-se :/

*Webcam Rio Tinto City *
http://www.livestream.com/riotintoweatherwebcam


----------



## supercell (9 Fev 2014 às 22:09)

Luz a fraquejar!


----------



## PauloSR (9 Fev 2014 às 22:11)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Aqui em Braga continua uma "pasmaceira"



Pasmaceira mesmo... Que tranquilidade meteorológica impressionante

Frio a sentir-se bem


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Fev 2014 às 22:16)

Chegou o vento a estas bandas!


----------



## Paelagius (9 Fev 2014 às 22:18)

O vento tornou a intensificar-se...


----------



## GabKoost (9 Fev 2014 às 22:18)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Aqui em Braga continua uma "pasmaceira"



Estou neste momento na Falperra a 420m. Vento moderado mas persistente junto com chuva fraca. O que mais me impressiona é apenas o ruído da vegetação que por cá é intensa.

Se por aqui, até ver, não há nada de muito intenso o fórum do pessoal do litoral centro está bem mais interessante. Relatos de falhas energéticas, vento forte e chuva considerável.


----------



## snowball (9 Fev 2014 às 22:18)

A luz está a falhar por Aveiro mas após ter passado a tarde entre a Barra e a Costa Nova o vento que se faz sentir no centro da cidade parece uma brisa comparado ao que está nas praias


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2014 às 22:18)

Bastante vento por aqui de NW, rajadas frequentes de 60/65 Km/h.

*20 mm* acumulados, chove com alguma intensidade e períodos (curtos) por vezes fortes


----------



## ipinto (9 Fev 2014 às 22:19)

Começa a chover e o vento a intensificar-se


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Fev 2014 às 22:21)

Por aqui o vento mantem-se fraco, 8.5ºC.


A chuva é que tem marcado bem este dia.


----------



## supercell (9 Fev 2014 às 22:24)

Meu Deus! Isto está muito mal! Só clarões de curto-circutos no céu!  A luz falha a todo tempo!


----------



## ipinto (9 Fev 2014 às 22:25)

Que se passa ai?



cstools.net disse:


> Que ondas fortes que nunca vi neste rio, parece o mar, (não consigo gravar devido a chuva :s) o vento mete mesmo respeito vindo de Norte um gelo!
> 
> Já está a fazer estragos o vento :s


----------



## manchester (9 Fev 2014 às 22:25)

Chove com grande intensidade por aqui...com algumas rajadas fortes


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Fev 2014 às 22:26)

Parece que não estamos no mesmo país. 


Por aqui chove forte neste momento mas o vento nem vê-lo.


----------



## romeupaz (9 Fev 2014 às 22:26)

supercell disse:


> Meu Deus! Isto está muito mal! Só clarões de curto-circutos no céu!  A luz falha a todo tempo!



vídeo SFF


----------



## ogalo (9 Fev 2014 às 22:27)

Agora podes se dizer que stephanie venho , muita chuva e vento muito forte  .


----------



## supercell (9 Fev 2014 às 22:27)

Isto está o caus! 

Já vi uma árvore cair!


----------



## Paula (9 Fev 2014 às 22:27)

Boa noite.

Tudo calmo aqui.
8.3ºC


----------



## ogalo (9 Fev 2014 às 22:29)

Paula disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Tudo calmo aqui.
> 8.3ºC



espera um pouco .....


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Fev 2014 às 22:29)

Continua a chover forte!


----------



## supercell (9 Fev 2014 às 22:30)

Cada rajada... Continuo a ver os clarões de cuito-circuitos, mas o meu estore até abana!  

Isto mete tanto respeito ou mais que o GONG!


----------



## A.Vinagre (9 Fev 2014 às 22:31)

Boa noite

Por aqui o vento está brutal! Vento e chuva!!!


----------



## djalminha (9 Fev 2014 às 22:32)

Vento muito forte... até a barraca abana


----------



## GabKoost (9 Fev 2014 às 22:32)

Relato da Póvoa de Varzim. Um amigo meu diz que o vento está fortíssimo. Nunca viu nada igual.


----------



## ipinto (9 Fev 2014 às 22:32)

Clarões de curto circuitos?Tipo dos postes da rua?



supercell disse:


> Cada rajada... Continuo a ver os clarões de cuito-circuitos, mas o meu estore até abana!
> 
> Isto mete tanto respeito ou mais que o GONG!


----------



## manchester (9 Fev 2014 às 22:32)

Rajadas muito fortes por aqui acompanhadas de chuva....


----------



## LousadaMeteo (9 Fev 2014 às 22:32)

Aqui começa a ficar agressivo mas ainda nada de execional , mas penso que está para vir


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Fev 2014 às 22:32)

Chove moderado a forte e vento agora forte...agora sim acho que chegou...


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2014 às 22:34)

Mas que temporal que vai tudo pelo ar..


----------



## CptRena (9 Fev 2014 às 22:35)

WOW, não parecia tão violento nas imagens de satélite. O NO está-lhe a dar e de que maneira.

Tá fresquinho também 9,0°C


----------



## meteoamador (9 Fev 2014 às 22:35)

Aqui não se passa nada apenas chove um pouco com 7.9ºC


----------



## Paula (9 Fev 2014 às 22:36)

meteoamador disse:


> Aqui não se passa nada apenas chove um pouco com 7.9ºC



O mesmo aqui!


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2014 às 22:36)

Rajada máxima do dia com *92 Km/h* agora mesmo, está  a ficar agressivo, parece-me que já ouvi coisas a cair na rua

Queda de temperatura para os 7.7 ºc actuais


----------



## superstorm (9 Fev 2014 às 22:36)

Já registei uma rajada de 73.4km/h agora mesmo...
Ai está ela em grande força :O


----------



## supercell (9 Fev 2014 às 22:37)

Chapas na rua... Clarões de quedas de postes nos céus... Não consigo descrever isto, nem tenho coragem de abrir a janela... 

Começa a chuver...


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Fev 2014 às 22:39)

Ainda há minutos um avião passou mesmo aqui e a dificuldade para aterrar deve ter sido imensa....muito vento...rajadas fortes mas sem dar tréguas...


----------



## supercell (9 Fev 2014 às 22:39)

Este vento está pior que no ano passado!


----------



## dj_teko (9 Fev 2014 às 22:39)

cstools.net disse:


> Os primeiros segundos desta nortada...
> 
> http://youtu.be/D7lFf_CC6Uc



Ele ker entrar


----------



## A.Vinagre (9 Fev 2014 às 22:40)




----------



## Miguel96 (9 Fev 2014 às 22:40)

Que temporal.

Sigo com* 9,7ºC *e *996,1 hPa*( a subir).


----------



## supercell (9 Fev 2014 às 22:40)

Está tudo a ir pelo ar!!! Até as telhas de minha casa levantaram!


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Fev 2014 às 22:41)

Temperatura a descer para os 6,6ºC !
O vento está a subir de tom! chove intensamente .


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Fev 2014 às 22:42)

Temos agora vento moderado, com rajadas, de NNO e chuva moderada.
O acumulado do dia é de 21,4 mm.

*Tatual: 7,4ºC
Hr: 92%
PAtm: 995,0 hPa​*
Interessante a temperatura a esta hora, sendo que atrás desta "frente" fria virá o ar mais frio e os núcleos com potencial para descer a cota de neve...


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Fev 2014 às 22:42)

supercell disse:


> Está tudo a ir pelo ar!!! Até as telhas de minha casa levantaram!



E o radar do ipma sem funcionar. Podiamos fazer um pacto pessoal com eles. 
O radar devia estar desligado quando está céu limpo e ligado quando à tempestades, como hoje.


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2014 às 22:43)

Chegou a nortada bem forte, e tal como o previsto é a pior fase de vento aqui no NW, nas redondezas uma chapa foi parar ao meio da rua, está a ficar feio, chove bem também

As torres de iluminação do Campo da Constituição oscilam muito.


----------



## djalminha (9 Fev 2014 às 22:44)

Isto está a ficar feio... muito vento...


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Fev 2014 às 22:45)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2014ua*

Continua a chover e o vento começa a dar de novo sinais. 


Acho que quando a chuva acalmar é que isto vai começar aserio.


----------



## Vince (9 Fev 2014 às 22:48)

Já chove bem há algum tempo por Braga, vento é que está abaixo das expectativas, para já.


----------



## manchester (9 Fev 2014 às 22:48)

A estação do ISEP registou há 3 minutos 1 rajada de 86,9 km/h


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Fev 2014 às 22:48)

Descargas a Oeste!


----------



## LousadaMeteo (9 Fev 2014 às 22:49)

O vento volta a ficar intenso 

É interessante que de um momento para o outro passemos do 8 para o 80 
Acho que isto ainda vai dar que falar espero que não seja pelos maus motivos.


----------



## FernandoCosta (9 Fev 2014 às 22:50)

Por aqui, muito vento. Acho que agora é que vai começar a festa!!


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2014 às 22:50)

Epá que rajadas malucas..*97 Km/h* há momentos!


----------



## rsrocha (9 Fev 2014 às 22:51)

Boa noite, não sei (nem faço intenção de ir ver) como está o tempo lá fora mas estou sentado no sofá a acompanhar os mapas de satélite e radar desde as 21:15 no sofá e a ouvir as rajadas de vento a uivar na janela. Mas parece que nos últimos 10 minutos o vento intensificou para o dobro com rajadas fortíssimas mais constantes.

Parece-me que o pior virá agora e pela madrugada fora.


----------



## dgstorm (9 Fev 2014 às 22:51)

Aumento significativo da intensidade do vento por aqui agora. Temperatura nos 7,8ºC


----------



## supercell (9 Fev 2014 às 22:51)

Parece um furacão..


----------



## GabKoost (9 Fev 2014 às 22:52)

Vince disse:


> Já chove bem há algum tempo por Braga, vento é que está abaixo das expectativas, para já.



Acho que teremos de nos mentalizar que cá pelo "interior" não iremos muito mais longe do que isso.

Terras altas ou Litoral são os fortes. Mesmo aqui a 420 metros, apesar do vento ser claramente algo de fora do comum, nada de realmente impressionante até agora.


----------



## AndrePereira (9 Fev 2014 às 22:52)

supercell disse:


> Isto está o caus!
> 
> Já vi uma árvore cair!



Estou em Agueda e digo-te que isto aqui esta um pademonio tambem. imagino ai, que naturalmente será pior..


----------



## dj_teko (9 Fev 2014 às 22:53)

Já fiquei sem luz e nem sequer chove apenas alto vento


----------



## rsrocha (9 Fev 2014 às 22:54)

Parece que já não vou acompanhar mais nada pelo ipma. O servidor está down.

Pelo registo de ocorrências no site da protecção civil, um dos distritos mais afectados é Coimbra.


----------



## supercell (9 Fev 2014 às 22:54)

Meu deus! Como isto esta! O meu telhado esta a leva tar!!!!


----------



## Maxispot (9 Fev 2014 às 22:55)

Quebras de luz, sem net fixa e serviço TV da Zon, resta o 3G.

Isto afinal vai mesmo complicar...

Rajada de 59km/h e ventos a rondar os 40.


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Fev 2014 às 22:56)

Temperatura desceu até aos 7,4ºc, como será de esperar que ainda baixa com este pós frontal...Rajadas muito fortes (pena o meu anemómetro não estar completamente exposto)...


----------



## Branquinho (9 Fev 2014 às 22:57)

Não se enganaram? Mais parece um boa tempestade tropical. Está bem forte o vento.


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Fev 2014 às 22:57)

Agora sim começa a meter respeito!!


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Fev 2014 às 22:59)

Noite de 100% temporal

Muito vento forte


----------



## manchester (9 Fev 2014 às 23:00)

A estação do ISEP marca actualmente 8,3ºC e com o vento que se faz sentir a sensação térmica é de 2,7ºC....


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2014 às 23:00)

A luz pisca por aqui!

Fortíssimas rajadas que até assobiam na rua e a passar pelos prédios!


----------



## A.Vinagre (9 Fev 2014 às 23:01)

Nunca esteve assim antes, vento muito forte, chuva, árvores e postes de média tensão a cair... já há registo de uma queda de árvore em cima de um a viatura... está brutal!!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Fev 2014 às 23:01)

A meter medo agora!!


----------



## dj_teko (9 Fev 2014 às 23:02)

Os avioes estao a meter medo aki a aterrar


----------



## dlourenco (9 Fev 2014 às 23:02)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Agora sim começa a meter respeito!!



Que Se passa por Braga? Em Vieira do Minho chuva forte e vento moderado


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Fev 2014 às 23:02)

O radar do ipma voltou


----------



## dgstorm (9 Fev 2014 às 23:02)

7,5ºC com este vento, deve estar uma sensaçao termica nada agradavel


----------



## LousadaMeteo (9 Fev 2014 às 23:02)

Aqui também começa a ficar assustador !

Pareçe que leva tudo


----------



## GabKoost (9 Fev 2014 às 23:03)

dj_teko disse:


> Os avioes estao a meter medo aki a aterrar



Isso é que era bem filmado!


----------



## ipinto (9 Fev 2014 às 23:03)

Eu estou a ouvir as transmissões radio do Aeroporto Sá Carneiro e Realmente está complicado para aterrar...


dj_teko disse:


> Os avioes estao a meter medo aki a aterrar


----------



## ipinto (9 Fev 2014 às 23:04)

Para quem quiser ouvir as Transmissoes da Torre/Aviões no Aeroporto Sá Carneiro clique aqui..
http://www.liveatc.net/search/?icao=lppr

Para ver o trafego aerio:
http://www.flightradar24.com/41.2,-8.67/8


----------



## AndrePereira (9 Fev 2014 às 23:05)

dj_teko disse:


> Os avioes estao a meter medo aki a aterrar



Eu aterrei hoje no porto as 15 horas e nem te digo como foi.. cheguei a terra todo transpirado..


----------



## A.Vinagre (9 Fev 2014 às 23:05)

Actualização das 23h, "in the eye of the storm". Em Aveiro caiem árvores na Universidade!


----------



## Veterano (9 Fev 2014 às 23:06)

No Parque da Cidade dá devem ter caído algumas árvores!


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2014 às 23:06)

*103 Km/h *agora mesmo , que temporal!

E a luz continua a piscar!


----------



## Andre Barbosa (9 Fev 2014 às 23:07)

O vento chegou aqui a Braga... e bem forte!


----------



## LousadaMeteo (9 Fev 2014 às 23:08)

Estava com a persiana para cima , tive de ir baixar porque como está não confio muito nela aberta ! 
Cada vez mais vento e com rajadas assustadoras


----------



## A.Vinagre (9 Fev 2014 às 23:08)

cstools.net disse:


> A onde ?



Em Aveiro, ìlhavo e arredores!


----------



## Nunotex (9 Fev 2014 às 23:08)

Chegou a Braga...


----------



## SnowMan (9 Fev 2014 às 23:09)

Em Pedras Rubras acabo de assistir a 3 tentativas falhadas de aterragem através do Flightradar24: voos de Londres, Funchal e Frankfurt. Fizeram-se à pista e a cerca de 150m de altitude “abortaram” a aterragem e voltaram a subir para outras tentativas de aterragem ou para serem desviados para outros aeroportos.


----------



## superstorm (9 Fev 2014 às 23:10)

Por aqui tem sido medonho com o desligar e ligar da luz e o vento... Estamos constantemente a ficar sem energia.
As rajadas já passam dos 80kmh 
.. A situacao esta nada bonita


----------



## ampa62 (9 Fev 2014 às 23:10)

Por aqui na Boavista, chuva e bastante vento. A temperatura continua a descer: 8,9º C. A pressão atmosférica subiu 10 mb e já vai nos 990 mb.


----------



## filipeoliveira (9 Fev 2014 às 23:10)

Por aqui, muita chuva e vento pouco persistente.


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2014 às 23:10)

Pronto, já ouço os bombeiros..


----------



## GabKoost (9 Fev 2014 às 23:11)

Agora sim, dá sinais. Vento e barulho ensurdecedor.


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Fev 2014 às 23:11)

Rajadas de mais de 60 nós no porto de leixões.
Acabei de ver na internet.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=726417990725932&set=a.305846812783054.77813.100000732147192&type=1&theater


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Fev 2014 às 23:12)

Medonho!

Cortes na luz pública!


----------



## Nunotex (9 Fev 2014 às 23:12)

Falhas de luz em Braga


----------



## Nyken (9 Fev 2014 às 23:13)

Pelo barulho que se ouve está o caos. Nunca ouvi nada assim. Vento muito forte, luz a piscar.... Imagino o mar


----------



## A.Vinagre (9 Fev 2014 às 23:14)

É agora que isto vai ao ar!!!
Xiça!


----------



## supercell (9 Fev 2014 às 23:15)

Isto está duma maneira.... A luz já foi e veio muitas vezes...


----------



## manchester (9 Fev 2014 às 23:16)

trovoada


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2014 às 23:17)

Rajada de *29.2* metros por segundo no Porto de Leixões ( *105 Km/h* )







http://www.apdl.pt/meteorologia

*EDIT *nova rajada de 33.8 metros por segundo ( *121 Km/h* )


----------



## supercell (9 Fev 2014 às 23:17)

Tudo pelo ar, inclusive telhas!


----------



## Vince (9 Fev 2014 às 23:17)

O vento chegou de repente a Braga, impressionante a transição tão rápida. A luz já cintila por vezes.


----------



## ipinto (9 Fev 2014 às 23:18)

Acham que estamos a passar pelo pico?Que esta fase pode durar ate que horas?


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Fev 2014 às 23:18)

*6,9ºc* e o fim do mundo...Mais um avião que abortou a aterragem mesmo agora...


----------



## DMartins (9 Fev 2014 às 23:18)

Grande vendaval em Guimarães.
*6.9º*


----------



## vinc7e (9 Fev 2014 às 23:18)

Por aqui tudo muito calmo.


----------



## ipinto (9 Fev 2014 às 23:19)

Acham que estamos a passar pelo pico?Pode acalmar?


----------



## meteoamador (9 Fev 2014 às 23:19)

Nunotex disse:


> Falhas de luz em Braga



Porra Aqui não esta assim

A temperatura continua a descer 7.2ºc

EDIT: Pronto falei e fiquei sem luz


----------



## dj_teko (9 Fev 2014 às 23:19)

Estou a filmar os aviões e digo vos fdssssddddd


----------



## LousadaMeteo (9 Fev 2014 às 23:20)

Está caótico por aqui


----------



## AndrePereira (9 Fev 2014 às 23:20)

MarioCabral disse:


> *6,9ºc* e o fim do mundo...Mais um avião que abortou a aterragem mesmo agora...



Tambem vi..


----------



## Nashville (9 Fev 2014 às 23:20)

medo muito medo.....


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Fev 2014 às 23:20)

Rajadas de vento fortes e 16,4 mm acumulados


----------



## Nashville (9 Fev 2014 às 23:21)

ainda agora passou aqui um....
minha nossa nem sei como...


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Fev 2014 às 23:22)

ipinto disse:


> Acham que estamos a passar pelo pico?Pode acalmar?



Acredito que depois das 0h isto acalmará qualquer coisa...estaremos já na pior fase...


----------



## ampa62 (9 Fev 2014 às 23:22)

A temperatura sempre a descer (7,6º C) e as rajadas de vento cada vez mais fortes aqui na Boavista.


----------



## superstorm (9 Fev 2014 às 23:24)

Cidade de novo as escuras e só se vê clarões enormes o vento esta me a meter um real cagaco


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Fev 2014 às 23:24)

Algumas rajadas medonhas até ao momento mas longe de gravoso, pelo menos até agora.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (9 Fev 2014 às 23:24)

dj_teko disse:


> Estou a filmar os aviões e digo vos fdssssddddd



Mostra-nos depois sff


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2014 às 23:25)

Cá fica o registo da rajada de 33.8 metros por segundo na torre do Porto de Leixões:







*121 Km/h*


http://www.apdl.pt/meteorologia


----------



## ipinto (9 Fev 2014 às 23:25)

Voo da Ryanair aborta aterragem no Sá Carneiro, podem seguir o voo

http://www.flightradar24.com/RYR7AT/2af87be


----------



## supercell (9 Fev 2014 às 23:25)

Pior vento nunca vi! 
Isto está a estourar com tudo...


----------



## LousadaMeteo (9 Fev 2014 às 23:25)

Não é so a ti  
Acho que já voaram as chapas de um barraco que o meu pai tem


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (9 Fev 2014 às 23:26)

Afinal parece que a Stephanie vos ouviu e resolveu dar um ar de sua graça!


----------



## SnowMan (9 Fev 2014 às 23:27)

MarioCabral disse:


> *6,9ºc* e o fim do mundo...Mais um avião que abortou a aterragem mesmo agora...



Confirmo foi um Ryanair de Londres!
As rajadas são tremendas para quem está a cerca de 300m do mar como eu, vai tudo pelo ar!!!!


----------



## LousadaMeteo (9 Fev 2014 às 23:27)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Afinal parece que a Stephanie vos ouviu e resolveu dar um ar de sua graça!



Não diria um ar de sua graça  Aqui está agreste


----------



## GabKoost (9 Fev 2014 às 23:27)

ipinto disse:


> Voo da Ryanair aborta aterragem no Sá Carneiro, podem seguir o voo
> 
> http://www.flightradar24.com/RYR7AT/2af87be



Grande link! Espero que corra tudo bem!!!!!


----------



## João Pedro (9 Fev 2014 às 23:27)

Bom, adormeci no sofá a seguir ao jantar e acordei há pouco com o vento a "bater-me à janela". Queria entrar! 

Falando a sério, a coisa está finalmente feia por aqui com muita chuva e com as ocasionais rajadas muito fortes. Esperemos que não piore muito mais...


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Fev 2014 às 23:28)

Vento médio de 45 km\h e rajada máxima do dia de 64,1 km\h há minutos.
Chove moderadamente.
Acumulado de 25,4 mm.
A temperatura está a descer...

*Tatual: 6,1 ºC
Hr: 81%
PAtm: 998,0 hPa*


----------



## quimdabrita (9 Fev 2014 às 23:29)

Algumas rajadas de vento mais fortes, espaçadas, alguma chuva e frio.


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2014 às 23:29)

ipinto disse:


> Voo da Ryanair aborta aterragem no Sá Carneiro, podem seguir o voo
> 
> http://www.flightradar24.com/RYR7AT/2af87be



Bem, pelo flight radar ele vem agora a uma altitude de 1013 m e apenas a 211 Km/h...vem devagarinho.. mais devagar que o normal.. em condições sem vento quase que perderia a sustentação...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (9 Fev 2014 às 23:29)

LousadaMeteo disse:


> Não diria um ar de sua graça  Aqui está agreste



Foi uma maneira de dizer, porque aqui está muito mau também! 
Apenas disse aquilo porque muitas pessoas já estavam numa de ai o pior já passou, avisos para quê, o vento é muito fraquinho...

_____________
Tatual:*5.6ºC*
Hrelativa:*91%*


----------



## djalminha (9 Fev 2014 às 23:30)

71 nós agora 131 kms/H em leixoes


----------



## Maxispot (9 Fev 2014 às 23:30)

MarioCabral disse:


> *6,9ºc* e o fim do mundo...Mais um avião que abortou a aterragem mesmo agora...



Nao percebi o controlo aéreo. Apenas três aeronaves neste momento, e com este tempo alinhou os 3 quase sem espaçamento... O Ryanair do meio passou o taxiway F de saida e foi dar a volta ao fim da pista, e este teve de borregar... mais 1 minuto e já cá mora.


----------



## SnowMan (9 Fev 2014 às 23:30)

SnowMan disse:


> Confirmo foi um Ryanair de Londres!
> As rajadas são tremendas para quem está a cerca de 300m do mar como eu, vai tudo pelo ar!!!!



 O Ryanair deu uma volta e vai fazer uma segunda tentativa de aterragem!!!


----------



## rfilipeg (9 Fev 2014 às 23:30)

Ai está rajada máxima de 119Km/h  acabadinhos de registar por mim impressionante as linhas de alta tensao entram em curto circuito varias vezes.


----------



## VILA REAL (9 Fev 2014 às 23:31)

Por estas bandas só algumas rajadas fortes mas de vez em quando. Nada de especial.


----------



## Paelagius (9 Fev 2014 às 23:32)

Miguel96 disse:


> Rajadas de mais de 60 nós no porto de leixões.
> Acabei de ver na internet.
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=726417990725932&set=a.305846812783054.77813.100000732147192&type=1&theater



Provavelmente já sabes que podes seguir em http://www.apdl.pt/meteorologia

Não sei o que os levou a acabar com o que era usado antigamente e que era, de longe, bem melhor a nível estético e funcional (actualizado a cada 30s, com possibilidade de selecionar as outras unidades de medida, por exemplo) em http://www.apdl.pt/mostrador

A pressão atmosférica indicada pelo barómetro aneroide antigo Barigo indica 999 hPa. O vento parece mais persistente.


----------



## MeteoLitos65 (9 Fev 2014 às 23:32)

Boas. Sou um membro, muito silencioso, cá do sitio.
Em zona do distrito de Aveiro se encontra supercell?
Por aqui, muito vento vento mas nada de estragos a assinalar.
(para além do facto de o meu vizinho ter a mesa e as cadeiras de plástico a voar)


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Fev 2014 às 23:34)

E mais outro a abortar...não há coragem!!!


----------



## SnowMan (9 Fev 2014 às 23:34)

Maxispot disse:


> Nao percebi o controlo aéreo. Apenas três aeronaves neste momento, e com este tempo alinhou os 3 quase sem espaçamento... O Ryanair do meio passou o taxiway F de saida e foi dar a volta ao fim da pista, e este teve de borregar... mais 1 minuto e já cá mora.




Sabes que o Flightradar24 não tem precisão suficiente, mesmo com tempo calmo é normal ver os aviões após a aterragem saírem para bem longe da pista e andarem às voltas pelos campos até  estacionarem nos locais certos.


----------



## supercell (9 Fev 2014 às 23:35)

Sou mais do litoral de aveiro..

é cada rajada...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Fev 2014 às 23:35)

agora sim que ventania!
Enorme descida da temperatura!


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2014 às 23:35)

MarioCabral disse:


> E mais outro a abortar...não há coragem!!!



Nova abortagem do Ryanair FR8345 / RYR7AT


----------



## ipinto (9 Fev 2014 às 23:35)

Ryanair volta a abortar no Sa Carneiro...


----------



## João Pedro (9 Fev 2014 às 23:35)

Algo assobia lá fora... ouço chapas a bater... a luz já piscou pela primeira vez esta noite.


----------



## LousadaMeteo (9 Fev 2014 às 23:35)

Temperatura a descer 5,9ºC 

Vento cada vez mais intenso , acompanhado de chuva


----------



## white_wolf (9 Fev 2014 às 23:36)

rfilipeg disse:


> Ai está rajada máxima de 119Km/h  acabadinhos de registar por mim impressionante as linhas de alta tensao entram em curto circuito varias vezes.
> Em gaia nada fácil.  Ha faltou a luz na rua.  Muita roupa nas ruas caixotes de lixo ao Deus dará.  Da medo. Não está nada facil esta tempestade.  Espero que não haja estragos de maior.  Os postes de luz nas ruas abanam que nem varas verdes. Em Cinfães relatos de familiares é o fim do mundo. ...


----------



## GabKoost (9 Fev 2014 às 23:36)

Snifa disse:


> Nova abortagem do Ryanair FR8345 / RYR7AT



Agora segue para Norte!?

Entretanto saiu um do Porto para Faro!


----------



## DMartins (9 Fev 2014 às 23:36)

O Ryanair vai pa Vigo?


----------



## white_wolf (9 Fev 2014 às 23:37)

Já ha relatos em cinfaes de queda de arvores e algumas estradas cortadas.


----------



## GabKoost (9 Fev 2014 às 23:38)

DMartins disse:


> O Ryanair vai pa Vigo?



Duvido, em Vigo tem o mesmo problema que nós.

Ele agora virou para Este. Será que segue para o Interior? Madrid?


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2014 às 23:39)

O Ryanair já vai a mais de 4000 metros e a subir direcção Leste, irá para Madrid?

Muito provavelmente sim!


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Fev 2014 às 23:39)

*5,9ºc*


----------



## ipinto (9 Fev 2014 às 23:39)

Apos duas tentivas de aterragem o voo de Ryanair segue para Espanha ao que tudo indica..

http://www.flightradar24.com/RYR7AT/2af87be


----------



## Maxispot (9 Fev 2014 às 23:40)

MarioCabral disse:


> E mais outro a abortar...não há coragem!!!



E é o mesmo Ryanair de Londres. Pela rota que tomou deve ir para o alternante!


----------



## PauloSR (9 Fev 2014 às 23:40)

Snifa disse:


> O Ryanair já vai a mais de 4000 metros e para Leste, irá para Madrid?
> 
> Muito provavelmente sim!



É certo que sim... De facto esta bravo no Porto


----------



## dj_teko (9 Fev 2014 às 23:41)

Um dos que fiz embora qualidade nao seja boa ouve se bem o aviao a debater-se e digo-vos vinha a abanar por todo lado


----------



## meteoamador (9 Fev 2014 às 23:41)

La fora ta assustador com este vento, as arvores estalam e tá tudo ás escuras


----------



## LousadaMeteo (9 Fev 2014 às 23:41)

Já repararam na temperatura neste momento ?  
Cada vez mais baixa , isto pode ser um bom indicador


----------



## DMartins (9 Fev 2014 às 23:42)

Tá mesmo mau. Vem aí outro de Barcelona para o Porto...


----------



## ipinto (9 Fev 2014 às 23:42)

Eu estava a ouvir a conversa do Piloto com a Torre do Sa Carneiro mas neste momento a comunicaçao esta com muito ruido nao consegui perceber o destino.
Mas quem quiser pode ouvir aqui as comunicaçoes..
http://www.liveatc.net/search/?icao=lppr



PauloSR disse:


> É certo que sim... De facto esta bravo no Porto


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Fev 2014 às 23:42)

*109.1km/h*


----------



## Paelagius (9 Fev 2014 às 23:44)

João Pedro disse:


> Algo assobia lá fora... ouço chapas a bater... a luz já piscou pela primeira vez esta noite.



caro vizinho,

eu já me apercebi da luz piscar por duas vezes. também ouvi algo a cair, não sei se foi o mesmo objecto.

não tenho ouvido sirenes como aconteceu esta tarde. espero que seja um bom sinal.


----------



## Nashville (9 Fev 2014 às 23:45)

Snifa disse:


> O Ryanair já vai a mais de 4000 metros e a subir direcção Leste, irá para Madrid?
> 
> Muito provavelmente sim!



Valadolid....


----------



## PauloSR (9 Fev 2014 às 23:45)

ipinto disse:


> Eu estava a ouvir a conversa do Piloto com a Torre do Sa Carneiro mas neste momento a comunicaçao esta com muito ruido nao consegui perceber o destino.
> Mas quem quiser pode ouvir aqui as comunicaçoes..
> http://www.liveatc.net/search/?icao=lppr



Desconhecia este site!!! Incrível!


----------



## ZeppY (9 Fev 2014 às 23:45)

Snifa disse:


> O Ryanair já vai a mais de 4000 metros e a subir direcção Leste, irá para Madrid?
> 
> Muito provavelmente sim!



Ele esta a fletir pra Norte, talvez Oviedo ou Santander ou o aeroporto interno de Valladolid


----------



## A.Vinagre (9 Fev 2014 às 23:46)

Alguem me consegue valores actualizados da velocidade do vento na região de Aveiro?
P.F.


----------



## manchester (9 Fev 2014 às 23:48)

Avião da Ryanair proveniente de Paris a 200Km do Porto falando com a torre de controlo neste momento

http://www.flightradar24.com/RYR454Z/2af9eb9


----------



## vitoreis (9 Fev 2014 às 23:48)

ipinto disse:


> Eu estava a ouvir a conversa do Piloto com a Torre do Sa Carneiro mas neste momento a comunicaçao esta com muito ruido nao consegui perceber o destino.
> Mas quem quiser pode ouvir aqui as comunicaçoes..
> http://www.liveatc.net/search/?icao=lppr


Eu também estava a tentar ouvir mas era só "vento"... avaria ou mudaram de frequência?


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (9 Fev 2014 às 23:48)

Vento medonho lá fora só o barulho até mete um gajo gago!!!


----------



## ogalo (9 Fev 2014 às 23:49)

isto aqui temporal que assusta mesmo ...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (9 Fev 2014 às 23:49)

Hoje fui até Ponte de Lima. Na ida, e pela manhã, chovia esporadicamente ao longo de todo o caminho. Do Porto para cima notei rajadas fortes!
À vinda para Lisboa, na saída de Ponte de Lima (17h), começou a caír um aguaceiro muito forte e de granizo, acompanhado de relâmpagos bem frequentes :O Metia medo!
Ao longo da viagem, a chuva foi uma constante, sendo que de Coimbra para baixo o vento foi muito forte! Vinha num autocarro de 2 andares, e no segundo piso dava a sensação de estar num cacilheiro em dia de temporal (dadas das ligeiras "guinadas" que o próprio autocarro dava com as rajadas bem fortes de vento) !
Cheguei a Lisboa às 23h. Do precuso até casa, no Monsanto, os ramos e algumas arvores tombadas, eram uma constante. Aqui em casa fiquei com metade dos vasos caídos no chão! 

Nesta altura o vento é absolutamente medonho! Não sei o valor das rajadas, mas nunca vi nada assim aqui. Nem no GONG a 19 de Janeiro de 2013!


----------



## MeteoLitos65 (9 Fev 2014 às 23:49)

Por aqui intensifica-se o temporal, com a luz a dar os primeiros sinais.... de fail!


----------



## PauloSR (9 Fev 2014 às 23:49)

vitoreis disse:


> Eu também estava a tentar ouvir mas era só "vento"... avaria ou mudaram de frequência?



Ja se ouve novamente


----------



## João Pedro (9 Fev 2014 às 23:50)

Paelagius disse:


> caro vizinho,
> 
> eu já me apercebi da luz piscar por duas vezes. também ouvi algo a cair, não sei se foi o mesmo objecto.
> 
> não tenho ouvido sirenes como aconteceu esta tarde. espero que seja um bom sinal.


A outra vez ainda devia estar a dormir! 
O que eu ouço a bater penso ser o telhado da fábrica junto ao meu prédio. Agora está tudo mais calmo novamente.


----------



## filipept (9 Fev 2014 às 23:50)

Por Braga (zona Sé), tudo bastante calmo.


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Fev 2014 às 23:51)

Já estou na janela para ver o próximo a tentar aterrar


----------



## Paelagius (9 Fev 2014 às 23:52)

Esperemos que agora o voo da ryanair proveniente de barcelona fr4587 tenha mais sorte...


----------



## ogalo (9 Fev 2014 às 23:52)

Imagino como deve estar o mar agora com a maré cheia ....


----------



## ZeppY (9 Fev 2014 às 23:52)

manchester disse:


> Avião da Ryanair proveniente de Paris a 200Km do Porto falando com a torre de controlo neste momento
> 
> http://www.flightradar24.com/RYR454Z/2af9eb9



Era o aviao proveniente de Barcelona RYR320B


----------



## PauloSR (9 Fev 2014 às 23:53)

Muito vento pela Povoa de Lanhoso. Agora sim, imponente a sua força


----------



## dj_teko (9 Fev 2014 às 23:53)

MarioCabral disse:


> Já estou na janela para ver o próximo a tentar aterrar[/QUOT
> 
> vou filmar este tb se csg


----------



## Paelagius (9 Fev 2014 às 23:54)

Perderam informação de voz aquando a aproximação à pista!?


----------



## vitoreis (9 Fev 2014 às 23:54)

ZeppY disse:


> Era o aviao proveniente de Barcelona RYR320B



E logo a seguir entra o RYR454Z de Paris!


----------



## ZeppY (9 Fev 2014 às 23:55)

vitoreis disse:


> E logo a seguir entra o RYR454Z de Paris!



Volta a falar o de Barcelona


----------



## dj_teko (9 Fev 2014 às 23:55)

Outro de a pouco


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rom1QzCO6W0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## LousadaMeteo (9 Fev 2014 às 23:56)

Fala-se mais nos aviões do que no estado do tempo


----------



## João Pedro (9 Fev 2014 às 23:56)

A chuva está de volta!


----------



## ZeppY (9 Fev 2014 às 23:56)

LousadaMeteo disse:


> Fala-se mais nos aviões do que no estado do tempo



Os avioes abortarem aterragens e porque ta mau


----------



## dj_teko (9 Fev 2014 às 23:57)

LousadaMeteo disse:


> Fala-se mais nos aviões do que no estado do tempo




secalhar se visses e ouvisses e nos que moramos onde eles passam por cima, eu estou a 4 km da pista em linha com ela


----------



## Maxispot (9 Fev 2014 às 23:57)

O outro Ryanair deve ser mesmo Madrid pois para Valladolid ainda vai estavel nos 28 mil pés, já devia estar a descer.


----------



## LousadaMeteo (9 Fev 2014 às 23:58)

ZeppY disse:


> Os avioes abortarem aterragens e porque ta mau



Isso já eu tinha percebido


----------



## tesla (9 Fev 2014 às 23:58)

Boas pessoal,
Já sigo este fórum há algum tempo, mas só agora me registei para partilhar a situação na minha zona. Vivo em Oliveira de Azeméis (entre Aveiro e Porto, 15 km's linha recta do mar) e nunca vi nada igual ao que se tem passado por aqui. 

Ventos fortissimos, luz intermitente... Uma das centrais electricas está constantemente a "lançar" clarões azuis, provavelmente causados por curto-circuitos nas linhas.
Há pouco fui dar uma volta de carro e é o verdadeiro caos... placas sinalização dobradas, lixo por todo o lado, enfim, se aqui está assim nem imagino como estará na costa...


----------



## ZeppY (9 Fev 2014 às 23:59)

Deviam testar o 3D pra terem uma noçao da trajetoria do aviao


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Fev 2014 às 00:01)

Por esta hora o êxtase é tão grande que estamos por tudo...Acho que irá agora abrandar consideravelmente lá para as 0h30/1h...


----------



## meteoamador (10 Fev 2014 às 00:01)

Começou a chover e o vento acalmou ta fresquinho 6.4ºC

Quem tem luz que se acuse ta dificil


----------



## ipinto (10 Fev 2014 às 00:04)

E foi-se o satelite e o radar do Meteo galicia


----------



## LousadaMeteo (10 Fev 2014 às 00:13)

Neste momento está o caus OMG


----------



## ipinto (10 Fev 2014 às 00:13)

O forum ta-se a passar mesmo.... aqui acho que acalmou um bocado e por ai?acham que agora pode começar acalmar efectivamente?


----------



## meteoamador (10 Fev 2014 às 00:14)

Nao é só o IPMA o forum tambem ja ta a dar erros.


----------



## manchester (10 Fev 2014 às 00:14)

o avião da Ryanair vindo de Paris prepara-se para aterrar, foi alertado pela torre de controlo das condições de vento existentes, vamos lá ver se o vento assim o permite


----------



## Paelagius (10 Fev 2014 às 00:15)

LousadaMeteo disse:


> Fala-se mais nos aviões do que no estado do tempo



Também achei o mesmo mas está a passar-se algo mais interessante por lá... Aqui, a 7km do aeroporto, o vento quase como que suspendeu. Não é todos os dias que os voos procedem a go around ou desviados para outros aeroportos.
Acabaram de anunciar que a menos de 500m de altitude apesar de haver uma variação na ordem dos 15 nós, a direcção do vento é mais ou menos estável.


----------



## manchester (10 Fev 2014 às 00:17)

continuam a fazer-se sentir rajadas fortes no litoral junto ao litoral...o aeroporto fica por aquela zona...


----------



## PauloSR (10 Fev 2014 às 00:17)

Soa o alarme dos Bombeiros cá da terra. Já houve alguma complicação.

Vento mais calmo depois de rajadas violentíssimas


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Fev 2014 às 00:17)

Esta Stephanie está a entupir os sites todos! 



Por aqui está bastante vento mas aceitável, longe do que se passou no sábado.


----------



## ogalo (10 Fev 2014 às 00:17)

enquanto o site foi se abaixo , por aqui o tempo acalmou um pouco ....


----------



## João Pedro (10 Fev 2014 às 00:18)

Aterrou! 
o outro foi mesmo para Madrid, está quase a chegar.


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Fev 2014 às 00:18)

Isto continua animado mas o povo amanhã trabalha cedo =)
Dou-me por satisfeito, afinal sempre tivemos um fenómeno mais extremado tal como previsto...
Óbvio que em termos de acumulados não foi nada de especial, mas também sabíamos que a grande novidade seria o vento forte...e esse cumpriu já o prometido!
Esperemos que não haja grandes estragos amanhã...
Continuem a fazer a festa companheiros!
Um abraço a todos vocês


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Fev 2014 às 00:18)

manchester disse:


> o avião da Ryanair vindo de Paris prepara-se para aterrar, foi alertado pela torre de controlo das condições de vento existentes, vamos lá ver se o vento assim o permite



Aterrou !


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Fev 2014 às 00:21)

Afinal os avisos do IPMA tinham a sua razão de ser...

O vento tem tido rajadas muito fortes, ainda que eu aqui em casa registe apenas algumas fortes (eventualmente muito fortes).
A 300 mts em linha reta para E, o vento tem-se apresentado muito forte. É uma zona um pouco mais alta e menos resguardada do que esta, exposta a NO. O barulho tem sido intenso nas árvores - acredito que ali as rajadas possam superar os 100 km\h (é uma diferença muitíssimo grande para esta zona em que vivo). Já ali vivi  uns anos e agora estou numa zona mais "calma"

O frio começa a notar-se, as cotas de neve estão a descer rápido, acredito que a esta hora já neve abaixo dos 900 mts.

Terminei o dia com 27,7 mm de acumulado.
*O mês segue com um acumulado de 263,3 mm e o ano hidrológico com 1603,8 mm.*

*Tatual: 5,0ºC
Hr: 87%
PAtm: 1002,0 hPa​*
*Boa semana!*


----------



## jantonio (10 Fev 2014 às 00:21)

Falei agora com um familiar que vinha no avião de barcelona que acabou de aterrar, disse-me que foi muito complicado, mas felizmente correu tudo pelo melhor.


----------



## manchester (10 Fev 2014 às 00:23)

No Porto de Leixões continuam a registar-se rajadas na ordem dos 100km/h (=27,9 m/s)


----------



## manchester (10 Fev 2014 às 00:35)

assistir-se-á ao longo da madrugada à descida da temperatura e das cotas de neve, o vento será de norte e bem fresquinho, possivel que as cotas se situem por volta dos 400m ou até menos


----------



## superstorm (10 Fev 2014 às 00:36)

Por aqui tem sido mesmo assustador, a cidade já esta mergulhada no escuro a quase 1hora... E já se foi a bateria do PC


----------



## LousadaMeteo (10 Fev 2014 às 00:38)

manchester disse:


> assistir-se-á ao longo da madrugada à descida da temperatura e das cotas de neve, o vento será de norte e bem fresquinho, possivel que as cotas se situem por volta dos 400m ou até menos



Eu também acredito que sim , penso que apartir das 03h até perto das 09 da manha possa nevar nessas cotas que referis-te  Será que haverá precipitação ? "eis a questão de sempre"


----------



## filipeoliveira (10 Fev 2014 às 00:42)

Por aqui já caem uns bons "farrapitos" puxado a vento. Mas está tudo molhado, a ver vamos.
Temp: 2.4ºC


----------



## Gavote (10 Fev 2014 às 00:44)

Junto ao mar, praia da Granja, tem estado forte, de N/NW. 
O mar está branco, revolto. Tem chovido esporadicamente. Deixei de ir à janela, é aflitivo mas não se ouviu os bombeiros. 
Há que rezar.
Espero que esteja tudo bem, este fórum é uma boa companhia.


----------



## LousadaMeteo (10 Fev 2014 às 00:44)

filipeoliveira disse:


> Por aqui já caem uns bons "farrapitos" puxado a vento. Mas está tudo molhado, a ver vamos.
> Temp: 2.4ºC



A que altitude estás ?

Em baião já neva


----------



## DMartins (10 Fev 2014 às 00:46)

Por cá vai chovendo e o vento ainda lhe dá valente.

*4.4º* em Guimarães.

Será que vamos ter surpresas?


----------



## filipeoliveira (10 Fev 2014 às 00:46)

LousadaMeteo disse:


> A que altitude estás ?
> 
> Em baião já neva



+- 750m


----------



## dlourenco (10 Fev 2014 às 00:48)

filipeoliveira disse:


> Por aqui já caem uns bons "farrapitos" puxado a vento. Mas está tudo molhado, a ver vamos.
> Temp: 2.4ºC



Manda alguma para Sanguinhedo


----------



## LousadaMeteo (10 Fev 2014 às 00:49)

DMartins disse:


> Por cá vai chovendo e o vento ainda lhe dá valente.
> 
> *4.4º* em Guimarães.
> 
> Será que vamos ter surpresas?



Eu acredito que sim


----------



## rfilipeg (10 Fev 2014 às 00:50)

Bem tudo muito mais calmo por aqui, as rajadas já não passam dos 60Km/h e são muito esporádicas. Mas que inicio de madrugada. É pena é ter estado 1 dia inteiro à espera para ver isto. Obrigado Stephanie por ouvires as pessoas do norte, que também merecem!!


----------



## Paula (10 Fev 2014 às 00:50)

5.6ºC


----------



## filipeoliveira (10 Fev 2014 às 00:50)

dlourenco disse:


> Manda alguma para Sanguinhedo


Talvez ainda possa haver surpresas esta noite.


----------



## ipinto (10 Fev 2014 às 00:52)

Surpresas?como assim?



LousadaMeteo disse:


> Eu acredito que sim


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Fev 2014 às 00:52)

Bem a chuva tem estado a persisitir, já acumulei 1,5 mm.


Chove com alguma intensidade neste momento mas o vento pouco se faz sentir.


----------



## LousadaMeteo (10 Fev 2014 às 00:53)

ipinto disse:


> Surpresas?como assim?



Relativamente á neve


----------



## filipeoliveira (10 Fev 2014 às 00:53)

2.4ºc


----------



## GabKoost (10 Fev 2014 às 00:54)

PauloSR disse:


> Soa o alarme dos Bombeiros cá da terra. Já houve alguma complicação.
> 
> Vento mais calmo depois de rajadas violentíssimas



O das Taipas ficou sem luz eléctrica e nem telefonemas pode receber. A vila não tem energia.


----------



## boneli (10 Fev 2014 às 00:54)

Pena estar no Porto porque hoje é o dia ideal para subir ao Sameiro.


----------



## Gavote (10 Fev 2014 às 01:01)

Sei que os técnicos e piquetes da EDP estavam a ser avisados para estar em alerta total durante todo o fim de semana. Por aqui ainda não houve quebra de fornecimento de energia eléctrica.
As rajadas ainda são bastante fortes na linha de mar. Não chove.


----------



## GabKoost (10 Fev 2014 às 01:04)

boneli disse:


> Pena estar no Porto porque hoje é o dia ideal para subir ao Sameiro.



Para quê?

Desci agora mesmo de lá. É só entulho no meio da estrada. Ramos de todos os tamanhos no chão, casca de eucalipto em todo o lado e contei pelo menos 4 árvores de pequeno porte partidas desde o cruzamento da Falperra até cá abaixo direcção Taipas.

Inclusive uma mimosa já grande que caiu por cima da "chicane" da rampa.

O barulho lá em cima era como que um rugido permanente devido à vegetação intensa. Os carros estacionados até abanavam!


----------



## filipeoliveira (10 Fev 2014 às 01:04)

Começou mesmo à pouquinho, é puxada a vento. Já se começa a "notar" nos telhados. A ver vamos se se mantém.   Tem: 2.0ºC (a descer)
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vc3K-rrICyI"]MOV05760 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ipinto (10 Fev 2014 às 01:05)

O que acham que podemos esperar apartir de agora?


----------



## boneli (10 Fev 2014 às 01:07)

Também não disse que iria lá agora!!!


----------



## filipeoliveira (10 Fev 2014 às 01:08)

E continua a intensificar, com muito vento. E a temperatura continua em queda. vai em 1.8ºC


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Fev 2014 às 01:12)

Volta a piorar por aqui, chuva forte puxada a vento!


----------



## ipinto (10 Fev 2014 às 01:17)

O IPMA é que nestas situações o site nunca funciona.. :S


----------



## GabKoost (10 Fev 2014 às 01:19)

Trovoada!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Fev 2014 às 01:20)

GabKoost disse:


> Trovoada!!



Asério? em que direcção?


----------



## dlourenco (10 Fev 2014 às 01:22)

Esta um gelo por Sanguinhedo! Queda abrupta na temperatura... Não tenho termómetro mas já deve estar bem próximo dos zero


----------



## Paula (10 Fev 2014 às 01:22)

GabKoost disse:


> Trovoada!!



Manda vir que isto tá muito parado!


----------



## dlourenco (10 Fev 2014 às 01:23)

Esta um gelo por Sanguinhedo! Queda abrupta na temperatura... Não tenho termómetro mas já deve estar bem próximo dos zero... A cota vai baixar bastante, falta é a precipitação


----------



## dgstorm (10 Fev 2014 às 01:28)

5ºC por aqui agora e chove ainda com muito vento e fortes rajadas.


----------



## dlourenco (10 Fev 2014 às 01:33)

Volta a chover :/ e a levantar vento


----------



## Paelagius (10 Fev 2014 às 01:40)

Ainda agora estava tudo sossegado... e veio uma rajada com um aguaceiro para pôr termo a isso.


----------



## superstorm (10 Fev 2014 às 01:45)

Bom por aqui está tudo mais calmo.
energia voltou a cerca de 20min atrás.
nao chove e vento fraco.
Tatual:6ºc
Hr:72%
Pressão:1009.hpa... subiu num instante :O
ultima rajada 45kmh
vento medio: 30kmh


----------



## Gavote (10 Fev 2014 às 01:49)

Vivemos num planeta bem vivo ;-) e que mete medo por vezes. Chove agora com novas rajadas 
Por aqui parecia estar a acalmar mas por vezes ainda há rajadas fortes.
Contam-se os minutos. Espero que esteja tudo bem...


----------



## manchester (10 Fev 2014 às 01:53)

granizo e rajadas fortes neste momento...


----------



## dlourenco (10 Fev 2014 às 01:53)

A meteorologia é mesmo impressionante, há momentos a humidade tinha baixado, temperatura próxima de zero e se cai se precipitação seria neve, de repente chuvada vento e subida de temperatura,  mas ainda acredito


----------



## dgstorm (10 Fev 2014 às 01:56)

dlourenco disse:


> A meteorologia é mesmo impressionante, há momentos a humidade tinha baixado, temperatura próxima de zero e se cai se precipitação seria neve, de repente chuvada vento e subida de temperatura,  mas ainda acredito



Olha que eu também acredito que amanha de manha ainda teremos uma surpresa.


----------



## ANev (10 Fev 2014 às 01:58)

Na Maia com janelas duplas e sinto corrente de ar dentro de casa. Grande aguaceiro com rajadas de vento.

Esta tempestade está a ser impressionante.


----------



## dlourenco (10 Fev 2014 às 01:59)

dgstorm disse:


> Olha que eu também acredito que amanha de manha ainda teremos uma surpresa.



Em Vila Verde? Hmm era preciso cota zero quase


----------



## manchester (10 Fev 2014 às 02:05)

ISEP temperatura de 5,4ºC com sensação térmica de -0,3ºC


----------



## dgstorm (10 Fev 2014 às 02:10)

dlourenco disse:


> Em Vila Verde? Hmm era preciso cota zero quase



Quando cai em Braga cai em Vila Verde. 
4,6ºC por aqui.


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Fev 2014 às 02:15)

Sigo com 5.2ºc após uma rajada de vento fortíssima


----------



## dlourenco (10 Fev 2014 às 02:16)

dgstorm disse:


> Quando cai em Braga cai em Vila Verde.
> 4,6ºC por aqui.



Mas estou em sanguinhedo, Vieira do Minho a 460m


----------



## Paelagius (10 Fev 2014 às 02:26)

A ouvir as indicações reportadas pela torre de controlo tráfego aéreo do aeroporto do Porto. a situação não parece estar fácil: presença de turbulência na pista e windshear.

Por aqui, chove moderadamente.

Correcção: Em caso de falha de aproximação. o avião da Lufthansa será desviado para Valência.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (10 Fev 2014 às 02:26)

Boa noite, esta Stephanie deixou muito a desejar. 
Volta Gong, estas perdoado


----------



## dgstorm (10 Fev 2014 às 02:28)

dlourenco disse:


> Mas estou em sanguinhedo, Vieira do Minho a 460m



Entao aí tens neve de certeza.
3,8ºC continua a descer. E pelo Rain Alarm parecem vir umas células "engraçadas" a caminho.


----------



## Stinger (10 Fev 2014 às 02:32)

Vento muito forte realmente , fui á serra de santa justa e lá em cima sentia se muito mesmo , via se arvores partidas e muito "lixo" na estrada , engraçado ou nao é que depois de eu passar passados 10 min caiu uma arvore lá ficando sustentada pelos fios de electrecidade


----------



## dlourenco (10 Fev 2014 às 02:38)

dgstorm disse:


> Entao aí tens neve de certeza.
> 3,8ºC continua a descer. E pelo Rain Alarm parecem vir umas células "engraçadas" a caminho.



Para já só chuva frio e vento


----------



## JoaoCodeco (10 Fev 2014 às 02:54)

Pressão atmosférica a aumentar!
EDIT: Caiu agora um aguaceiro, vento fraco


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Fev 2014 às 03:07)

Aguaceiro moderado neste momento.


----------



## SLM (10 Fev 2014 às 03:19)

Por aqui 2ºC, cai água-neve ocasional e acabou de se ver um relâmpago distante.


----------



## Névoa (10 Fev 2014 às 03:27)

Alguém sabe se o aviso vermelho do ipma para vento forte foi prolongado até as 6:00 no Porto? Deveria ter cessado às 2:00, mas li notícias algo estranhas no site de uma rádio de que a frente estaria a subir para o norte (???) e que o pico da intensidade seria das 3:00 às 6:00. Consigo aceder a uma versão simplificada da página do ipma, mas não há lá muita informação disponível (coloca o aviso vermelho para o Porto tendo como parâmetro a agitação marítima e só).


----------



## JoaoCodeco (10 Fev 2014 às 04:03)

Caiu a pouco um aguaceiro, acompanhado de trovoada!


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Fev 2014 às 04:08)

Por aqui aguaceiros de neve. Vem aí outro parece. Vi neve com trovoada pela primeira vez.


----------



## Stinger (10 Fev 2014 às 04:11)

Será que aqui cairá algo ?


----------



## JoaoCodeco (10 Fev 2014 às 04:13)

Trovoada e granizo


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Fev 2014 às 04:21)

Chuva agora.


----------



## SLM (10 Fev 2014 às 04:25)

Chuva e trovoada à distância novamente


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Fev 2014 às 04:33)

SLM disse:


> Chuva e trovoada à distância novamente


Aqui houve 1 trovão bem perto. E volta a nevar.


----------



## SLM (10 Fev 2014 às 04:38)

Meteofan disse:


> Aqui houve 1 trovão bem perto. E volta a nevar.



Talvez tenha sido. Apenas vejo os clarões no céu (não vejo relâmpago) nem sequer chega o som do trovão.


----------



## Mikovski (10 Fev 2014 às 04:40)

O meu android indica neve para o porto e indica 7º !!!

nas gralheira:






Neva em Seia e manteigas pelas webcams.


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2014 às 04:41)

Meteofan disse:


> Aqui houve 1 trovão bem perto. E volta a nevar.


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Fev 2014 às 04:47)

Granizo e grandes flocos pelo meio.


----------



## SLM (10 Fev 2014 às 04:57)

Meteofan disse:


> Granizo e grandes flocos pelo meio.



Bem, a Serra da Lameira (800m) deve estar pintadinha de branco, sendo assim.


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Fev 2014 às 04:59)

SLM disse:


> Bem, a Serra da Lameira (800m) deve estar pintadinha de branco, sendo assim.


Sem duvida, aqui é quase só neve agora, ainda cai alguma chuva mas pouca.


----------



## Stinger (10 Fev 2014 às 04:59)

Algum granizo por aqui e vento forte , deve ser da celula que está em cima .

avistei um clarao


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Fev 2014 às 05:03)

100 % neve. Agora é esperar que as células venham para aqui em força e sejam generosas


----------



## Paelagius (10 Fev 2014 às 05:20)

Aparentemente, parecia tud calmo mas de repente chegou um aguaceiro


----------



## Stinger (10 Fev 2014 às 05:47)

Aguaceiro prolongado de granizo


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Fev 2014 às 06:04)

Aqui quase sempre agua-neve, ainda so tive 5 mins de neve a serio. Por agora ceu encoberto.
EDIT: Tao a chegar boas células, já se ve trovoada, pode ser que descarreguem neve a serio agora


----------



## dlourenco (10 Fev 2014 às 06:27)

Que surpresa, os carros já estão branquinhos,foi durante o sono...  450m


----------



## SLM (10 Fev 2014 às 06:46)

dlourenco disse:


> Que surpresa, os carros já estão branquinhos,foi durante o sono...  450m



Neve??


----------



## Snifa (10 Fev 2014 às 07:11)

Bom dia, 

queda de granizo neste momento e vários relâmpagos a Oeste! 

O beiral da minha janela ficou assim:






5.6 ºc actuais


----------



## Teles (10 Fev 2014 às 07:29)

snifa disse:


> bom dia,
> 
> queda de granizo neste momento e vários relâmpagos a oeste!
> 
> ...



saraiva!


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Fev 2014 às 07:51)

Bom dia.

Um aguaceiro moderado e com granizo caiu há pouco.
O tempo está frio e acredito que possa ter nevado aqui no topo da serra mas não consigo ver...
O acumulado da noite é de 6,1 mm.
O vento sopra fraco a kmoderado de NO.

*Tatual: 4,2ºC
Hr: 78%​*


----------



## dlourenco (10 Fev 2014 às 08:04)

SLM disse:


> Neve??



Sim, mas pouca, sobrou alguma nos carros e solo.. Mas à volta a paisagem esta deslumbrante com a Cabreira pintada de branco até nos pontos mais baixos


----------



## dlourenco (10 Fev 2014 às 08:14)

Forte aguaceiro de água neve agora, mais neve talvez.. Já dá para consolar as vistas  embora não esteja a pegar


----------



## Nunotex (10 Fev 2014 às 08:18)

Por Braga granizo, mas fraco!


----------



## ACAR (10 Fev 2014 às 08:24)

Bom dia,

Confirmo o granizo por Braga.


----------



## vinc7e (10 Fev 2014 às 08:25)

Granizo também aqui com 3.7°C


----------



## filipeoliveira (10 Fev 2014 às 08:35)

Por aqui está assim:
Temp: 1.3ºC


----------



## dlourenco (10 Fev 2014 às 08:37)

youtube.com/watch?v=u8D8ZMo0Xbs nevou durante alguns minutos mas não acumulou depois parou e choveu um pouco, agora volta a nevar e desta vez mais vamos ver até onde vai


----------



## dlourenco (10 Fev 2014 às 08:42)

filipeoliveira disse:


> Por aqui está assim:
> Temp: 1.3ºC



Que sorte  aqui em sanguinhedo vai caindo mas não acumula ;s


----------



## filipeoliveira (10 Fev 2014 às 08:53)

Até ao momento. 1.4ºC


----------



## james (10 Fev 2014 às 08:59)

Bom dia , 

Por aqui caiu a pouci um aguaceiro de granizo . ficou tudo branco , parecia neve . 

Muito frio , tatual : 4 ° C 

P. S .  chegaram - me relatos de neve com acumulacao na serra da Falperra e Fafe e agua - neve em Guimaraes !


----------



## dlourenco (10 Fev 2014 às 09:05)

E Sameiro? Será que há alguma coisa? Vale a pena um saltinho lá?


----------



## Nunotex (10 Fev 2014 às 09:09)

dlourenco disse:


> E Sameiro? Será que há alguma coisa? Vale a pena um saltinho lá?



Consigo ver o Sameiro, e não vejo neve por lá! Mas que possa cair ou caiu alguma coisa acredito!


----------



## DMartins (10 Fev 2014 às 09:19)

Em Guimarães estão *3.5º* e vai chovendo a espaços.
Bom dia.


----------



## dlourenco (10 Fev 2014 às 09:21)

Mais um aguaceiro e cada vez com menos neve à mistura..


----------



## dlourenco (10 Fev 2014 às 09:23)

dlourenco disse:


> Mais um aguaceiro e cada vez com menos neve à mistura..



Edit: neva com intensidade


----------



## james (10 Fev 2014 às 09:32)

Agua - neve por aqui ! ! ! !


----------



## filipeoliveira (10 Fev 2014 às 09:36)




----------



## vegastar (10 Fev 2014 às 09:41)

Na Penha, Guimarães alguma neve acumulada nos locais abrigados. Parece vir um aguaceiro, vamos ver se de neve. 1 grau C segundo o carro.

Edit: neva na Penha, mas derrete ao tocar no chão.


----------



## DMartins (10 Fev 2014 às 09:41)

Lindo!


----------



## DMartins (10 Fev 2014 às 09:45)

vegastar disse:


> Na Penha, Guimarães alguma neve acumulada nos locais abrigados. Parece vir um aguaceiro, vamos ver se de neve. 1 grau C segundo o carro.



Foram so meia duzia de pingas...


----------



## james (10 Fev 2014 às 09:45)

Nos montes a volta da minha casa nota - se uma ligeira acumulacao de neve em alguns sitios a partir dos 250 m altitude .


----------



## Veterano (10 Fev 2014 às 09:50)

Bom dia. Ambiente fresco por Matosinhos, com 7,2º, vento fraco a moderado de noroeste, céu com boas abertas.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Fev 2014 às 10:00)

bom dia por aqui nada de especial temp minima de 5.1 ºC
@AJB como esta o cenario por Baiao?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Fev 2014 às 10:02)

james disse:


> Nos montes a volta da minha casa nota - se uma ligeira acumulacao de neve em alguns sitios a partir dos 250 m altitude .



Fotos?


----------



## AJB (10 Fev 2014 às 10:11)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> bom dia por aqui nada de especial temp minima de 5.1 ºC
> @AJB como esta o cenario por Baiao?



Não estou em Baião, infelizmente, mas neve em Baião (Vila) muito dificil, agora nas serras a volta (Aboboreira e Castelo) acredito que sim, que haverá...aliás, a puco na A42, zona de Paços de Ferreira, Lousada e Felgueiras caiu um forte aguaceiro de água-neve...


----------



## GabKoost (10 Fev 2014 às 10:26)

dlourenco disse:


> E Sameiro? Será que há alguma coisa? Vale a pena um saltinho lá?



Tenho vista directa para a Stª Marta das Cortiças a 540m e nada de acumulação.


----------



## james (10 Fev 2014 às 10:26)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Fotos?



So me apercebi disso quando sai de casa a correr para o trabalho , nem me lembrei de tirar fotos , para a proxima vou ver se nao me esqueco . 

Tenho e uma foto muito porreira que me enviaram da zona de Fafe , depois posso enviar ,. tenho que tentar ver como se envia porque nunca enviei fotos para ca . 

Entretanto cai mais um aguaceiro de agua - neve ! ! !


----------



## GabKoost (10 Fev 2014 às 10:29)

Bem, enquanto falamos dos míseros flocos que caem nas zonas mais baixas do Litoral Norte, fica aqui mais um registo que me enviaram há pouco da tragédia que afectou a nossa orla costeira.

Depois de Ofir perder as suas famosas dunas, foi a vez de Âncora ficar sem as suas:


----------



## 1337 (10 Fev 2014 às 10:39)

Trovoada neste momento, muito escuro a norte


----------



## AJB (10 Fev 2014 às 10:40)

Queda de neve, com acumulação, a cerca de 300 metros de altitude nas Asturias


----------



## Sunnyrainy (10 Fev 2014 às 10:43)

1337 disse:


> Trovoada neste momento, muito escuro a norte



Deve estar agora como esteve ontem pelas 17h quando sai daí rumo a Lisboa! Relâmpagos frequentes, seguidos de um forte aguaceiro acompanhado de granizo e rajadas fortes 

Ontem às 16:30h







Fonte: O telemovel de um dos meus acompanhantes  - Carlos Teixeira


----------



## 1337 (10 Fev 2014 às 10:58)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Deve estar agora como esteve ontem pelas 17h quando sai daí rumo a Lisboa! Relâmpagos frequentes, seguidos de um forte aguaceiro acompanhado de granizo e rajadas fortes



Nem de perto parecido ao de ontem, o de ontem foi mesmo um DOWNBURST, umas rajas incríveis de vento de todas as direcções, chuva forte, granizo, relampagos por todo o lado, já não via um célula assim á imenso tempo 

O de agora trouxe 2 raios, granizo e rajadas fortes, mas muito mais fraco que o de ontem


----------



## Snifa (10 Fev 2014 às 10:58)

Valente queda de granizo neste momento!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (10 Fev 2014 às 11:02)

1337 disse:


> Nem de perto parecido ao de ontem, o de ontem foi mesmo um DOWNBURST, umas rajas incríveis de vento de todas as direcções, chuva forte, granizo, relampagos por todo o lado, já não via um célula assim á imenso tempo
> 
> O de agora trouxe 2 raios, granizo e rajadas fortes, mas muito mais fraco que o de ontem



Pois! Quando a intempérie começou estava com o bus estacionado na bomba da Repsol na Feitosa. Logo tive a ideia do quanto mau estava o tempo, mas não me apercebi da real violência do fenomeno


----------



## Mikovski (10 Fev 2014 às 11:07)

Caiu agua-neve na baixa do porto a instantes e por um breve minuto.


----------



## Snifa (10 Fev 2014 às 11:09)

Mikovski disse:


> Caiu agua-neve na baixa do porto a instantes e por um breve minuto.



Familiares confirmaram-me isso , caiu água neve há momentos! não só na baixa mas também em outras zonas da Cidade


----------



## boneli (10 Fev 2014 às 11:16)

Mikovski disse:


> Caiu agua-neve na baixa do porto a instantes e por um breve minuto.



Afinal não fui o único a ter essa sensação..quando olhei para a  janela caia um aguaceiro forte com alguns flocos pelo meio, que de modo algum era granizo. Estou a reportar da foz.


----------



## PauloSR (10 Fev 2014 às 11:17)

Agora, por volta das 11h, e durante sensivelmente 2 minutos, ventos fortes sacudiram a zona de Lamaçães (Braga) onde me encontro. Algo violento que só não causou estragos porque teve curta duração.


----------



## Névoa (10 Fev 2014 às 11:24)

Aqui houve saraivada há alguns minutos e ficou muito frio de repente!

O que me surpreendeu foi a mínima de hoje ser tão baixa no Porto (1.3C) e a sensação mínima de frio de -5.9. C (dados do isep).


----------



## darque_viana (10 Fev 2014 às 11:26)

Bom dia,

Por aqui, aproxima-se uma célula bem escura e já ronca!


----------



## rozzo (10 Fev 2014 às 11:28)

Porto/Pedras Rubras

Local Time
11:00 GMT = 11:00 	Temperature 	Weather
2014-02-10 11:00 	8 °C 	sleet showers

_Fonte: Weatheronline_


----------



## dlourenco (10 Fev 2014 às 11:30)

Acumulou pouquinho e durante a madrugada a 450m, a partir daí houve aguaceiros intensos de neve mas devido ao solo húmido não permitiu acumulação.





A cerca de 600m já se vislumbrava alguma acumulação. 






E por fim a Cabreira, apesar de entre nuvens completamente pintada de branco  

Bom evento apesar de tudo


----------



## Nashville (10 Fev 2014 às 11:33)

Snifa disse:


> Valente queda de granizo neste momento!




confirmo...


----------



## Aurélio (10 Fev 2014 às 11:33)

Já começou a lenga lenga do clima em Portugal e das espécies ... enfim !

Então como foi o evento aí pelo Norte ?


----------



## dlourenco (10 Fev 2014 às 11:40)

Aurélio disse:


> Já começou a lenga lenga do clima em Portugal e das espécies ... enfim !
> 
> Então como foi o evento aí pelo Norte ?



Pois e uma pessoa faz um report do que viu e se calhar você não viu o que eu e alguns Pusemos se calhar devido a estes extensos off topic...


----------



## frusko (10 Fev 2014 às 11:46)

bom dia pelos montes de FAFE
https://www.facebook.com/fafetv


----------



## PortugalWeather (10 Fev 2014 às 11:48)

Aurélio disse:


> Já começou a lenga lenga do clima em Portugal e das espécies ... enfim !
> 
> Então como foi o evento aí pelo Norte ?



Agua-neve, a cotas baixas até no Porto há registos de agua-neve a 2ª vez este ano.Serras e montes cobertos de branco.


----------



## dlourenco (10 Fev 2014 às 11:57)

E em Braga, há relatos de algo mais?


----------



## ZeppY (10 Fev 2014 às 12:03)

Agua-Neve em Ermesinde puxado a vento

Foi apenas durante 2 minutos sensivelmente ja passou a chuva


----------



## boneli (10 Fev 2014 às 12:05)

Mais um forte aguaceiro aqui pelo Porto.


----------



## ZeppY (10 Fev 2014 às 12:07)

Sensaçao termica horrivel neste momento deve estar perto dos 0º


----------



## isioux (10 Fev 2014 às 12:16)

Por cá um Sol maravilhoso!!


----------



## boneli (10 Fev 2014 às 12:16)

Novo aguaceiro com alguma neve misturada pelo Porto...quem confirma???


----------



## Scuderia (10 Fev 2014 às 12:16)

Bom Jesus ha bocado  


Montes a volta com neve


----------



## Falkor (10 Fev 2014 às 12:18)

Boa tarde

Forte aguaceiro neste momento, a temperatura desceu um pouco, vento forte


----------



## AnDré (10 Fev 2014 às 12:22)

Sobre a discussão climática desta manhã, e porque se estendeu em off-topic ao longo do seguimento, os posts foram movidos para o lugar adequado:

 Diversidade climática


----------



## boneli (10 Fev 2014 às 12:23)

Scuderia disse:


> Bom Jesus ha bocado
> 
> 
> Montes a volta com neve



Parece-me 600/700 metros de altitude. Esses montes ainda pertencem a Amares!!! De facto está bonito..nem quero imaginar os que estão por trás que já é Gerês. Logo hoje e amanhã que estou pelo Porto.


----------



## ZeppY (10 Fev 2014 às 12:30)

Bem no Grande Porto queda acentuada da temperatura


----------



## Paula (10 Fev 2014 às 12:35)

Bons dias.

Por cá está fresco. Ainda levei com alguns aguaceiros de granizo. 
Temperatura em queda, 7.1ºC.


----------



## james (10 Fev 2014 às 13:10)

Boa tarde  ,

Hoje de manha . no Minho , registaram - se aguaceiros de neve a cota zero  , neve com acumulacao aos 200/ 300 m altitude  , inclusive em montes muito proximos do mar . 

Neste momento ainda se pode encontrar neve com acumulacao a partir dos 600 - 700 m altitude em todo o Minho . 

Geres , Peneda , Amarela , Cabreira . etc .  tem enormes acumulados !


----------



## sergiosilva (10 Fev 2014 às 13:10)

Braga até que prometia, pena a escassa precipitação, quando começava terminava logo.
Confirmo a água neve por diversas ocasiões até por volta das 11 horas. Quedas acentuadas da temperatura a cada granizada. 7° neste momento na zona de real Braga


----------



## Snifa (10 Fev 2014 às 13:27)

boneli disse:


> Novo aguaceiro com alguma neve misturada pelo Porto...quem confirma???



A essa hora estava na rua, primeiro caíram umas pedrinhas de saraiva e depois uma " mistela" de gelo desfeito com água, que se via bem ao bater nos vidros dos carros...muito provavelmente água neve!


----------



## Nunotex (10 Fev 2014 às 13:27)

james disse:


> Boa tarde  ,
> 
> Hoje de manha . no Minho , registaram - se aguaceiros de neve a cota zero  , neve com acumulacao aos 200/ 300 m altitude  , inclusive em montes muito proximos do mar .
> 
> ...



Onde há neve com acumulação aos 200/300??!!


----------



## Francisco_s (10 Fev 2014 às 13:33)

Snifa disse:


> A essa hora estava na rua, primeiro caíram umas pedrinhas de saraiva e depois uma " mistela" de gelo desfeito com água, que se via bem ao bater nos vidros dos carros...muito provavelmente água neve!



Boas, 
Eu vivo perto dos Bombeiros Sapadores na Rua da Constituição e também me pareceu que nesse aguaceiro havia neve misturado com a chuva!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Fev 2014 às 13:34)

aqui por volta das 12h30 a temperatura era de 4,5 ºC com chuva!

pena nao ter sido às 8 da manha :\


----------



## james (10 Fev 2014 às 13:39)

Nao gosto de off - topics , mas nao consigo resistir . 

Hoje de manha penso que houve uma enesima discussao sobre o clima do Minho . 

Nao vale a pena andar a falar do mesmo , o clima e o tipo de paisagem ( Atencao que nao estou a falar de ser bonito ou feio )   do Minho sao unicos em Portugal Continental , so nao ve isso quem nao quiser ver .


----------



## james (10 Fev 2014 às 13:42)

Nunotex disse:


> Onde há neve com acumulação aos 200/300??!!



Houve . A essa altitude ja derreteu .


----------



## Nunotex (10 Fev 2014 às 13:42)

james disse:


> Houve . A essa altitude ja derreteu .



Onde?


----------



## supercell (10 Fev 2014 às 14:44)

Depois de uma noite atribulada e com vento ciclonico,
tudo está calmo e passam alguns aguaceiros..


----------



## james (10 Fev 2014 às 14:46)

Nunotex disse:


> Onde?



Do que eu tive conhecimento , entre Gulmaraes e Fafe e entre Esposende e Barcelos . 

Mas foram pequenas acumulacoes , derreteu quase logo .


----------



## ZeppY (10 Fev 2014 às 14:49)

Relatos de familiares a Serra da Freita ta com um manto branco até cotas de 500-600m


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Fev 2014 às 16:37)

Aqui por Merelim apenas vi cair granizo, que por volta das 8:20 pintou várias zonas de branco dada a quantidade e a baixa temperatura naquele instante.

Pela tarde os aguaceiros diminuíram de frequência e intensidade e o sol tem brilhado bastante.

Acumulados *9,9 mm* até ao momento.


----------



## superstorm (10 Fev 2014 às 16:48)

Boas tardes.
Estive agora pelo centro do porto, e não vi danos significativos , apenas bocados de revestimentos e coberturas de predios e casas.. 
Pelos vistos por aqui não se sentiu muito intensamente a tempestade de ontem... Por rio tinto apenas vi poucas arvores no chão, também sem grandes danos a registar.


----------



## GabKoost (10 Fev 2014 às 16:59)

james disse:


> Do que eu tive conhecimento , entre Gulmaraes e Fafe e entre Esposende e Barcelos .
> 
> Mas foram pequenas acumulacoes , derreteu quase logo .



Em Guimarães apenas no alto da Penha (600m) e mal. De resto, no outro extremo mais alto do concelho, a zona da Falperra, ada a assinalar.


----------



## james (10 Fev 2014 às 17:32)

GabKoost disse:


> Em Guimarães apenas no alto da Penha (600m) e mal. De resto, no outro extremo mais alto do concelho, a zona da Falperra, ada a assinalar.



Ao inicio da manha um familiar meu ligou - me para dizer que depois de apanhar agua  - neve ao passar por Guimaraes mais a frente um pouco apanhou neve pura .


----------



## Paula (10 Fev 2014 às 17:42)

Boa tarde.
Dia fresco por aqui. Finalmente tivemos algum sol 

Por agora céu parcialmente nublado e 10.1ºC.


----------



## GabKoost (10 Fev 2014 às 18:37)

Fui beber um Portozinho de aperitivo por volta das 11 e meia (há que aproveitar as poucas folgas!) aqui pelas Caldas das Taipas e esta era a vista sobre um Gerês imaculadamente Branco:


----------



## Mikovski (10 Fev 2014 às 18:38)

Francisco_s disse:


> Boas,
> Eu vivo perto dos Bombeiros Sapadores na Rua da Constituição e também me pareceu que nesse aguaceiro havia neve misturado com a chuva!



Também vivo perto dos Bombeiros...mas na Damião de Gois.

Tenho o video que fiz com o telemovel, mas só apanhei um pouco porque ia com o GPS não apanhei a melhor parte, quando parei já era um bucado de granizo misturado.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=5CP1SkHpzDM

Por acaso fui ao centro do S.João onde ruiu um prédio adjacente uma hora depois...
http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=3678648

no video a parede do prédio parece ainda estar lá!


----------



## guimeixen (10 Fev 2014 às 19:38)

Boa noite.
Por aqui 7.5°C.
Deixo aqui um vídeo que fiz por volta das 8h. Não tenho a certeza se era água-neve ou granizo. Se alguém me puder dizer qual dos dois era agradecia.


----------



## Paula (10 Fev 2014 às 19:56)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa noite.
> Por aqui 7.5°C.
> Deixo aqui um vídeo que fiz por volta das 8h. Não tenho a certeza se era água-neve ou granizo. Se alguém me puder dizer qual dos dois era agradecia.
> 
> Rain and snow mixed in Braga, Portugal February 10th 2014 - YouTube



Bem, tenho sempre alguma dificuldade em diferenciar (mesmo já tendo lido sobre o tema aqui no fórum). Penso que água-neve não seria.. Parece-me sleet.


----------



## meteoamador (10 Fev 2014 às 21:06)

Boas noites 

Esta manhã de segunda foi surpreendido quando sai-a para o trabalho estavam cerca de 3º quando começou a cair uma água-neve.

Nada melhor para começar a semana






Nos montes acumulava pouco a cerca dos 400m:






Pena ser pouca coisa, quando vim almoçar já não havia nada


----------



## ampa62 (10 Fev 2014 às 21:50)

Esta manhã em Guifões o granizo chegava a ter + de 1 cm de diâmetro.


----------



## Paula (10 Fev 2014 às 21:53)

ampa62 disse:


> Esta manhã em Guifões o granizo chegava a ter + de 1 cm de diâmetro.



Acho que isso já é saraiva, pelo tamanho...


----------



## filipeoliveira (10 Fev 2014 às 21:54)

Esta tarde no Alto do Talefe, Serra da Cabreira (lá ao fundo a serra do Gerês) .


----------



## ampa62 (10 Fev 2014 às 22:00)

E agora em vídeo.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Fev 2014 às 23:15)

Ora boas noites,

Uma tarde sem surpresas mas uma manhã surpreendente com aquela fenomenal queda de granizo. Estava em Leça quando aconteceu, dentro de um edifício com telhado de fibrocimento... que barulheira infernal! Estava numa reunião e só me apetecia deixar tudo todos e ir para a rua apreciar o momento! 

Muito frio durante todo o dia; algo que não estava mesmo nada à espera.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Fev 2014 às 01:15)

Boa noite.

Ontem estive a trabalhar e só por momentos "espiolhei" o que caia do céu.
Vi granizo, mas com a força do vento a arrastar o granizo e a chuva contra as janelas nada mais consegui ver.
Os aguaceiros foram moderados e por vezes fortes (por momentos).
O acumulado de 2ª feira foi de 12,7 mm. Já levo *275 mm* neste mês de fevereiro (mais um acima da média...).

*Tatual: 6,4ºC
Hr: 91%​*


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Fev 2014 às 01:48)

Chuva fraca neste momento com 8,0ºC. 


Também já alcançei os 200 mm este mês, mais um acima da média tal como disse o Aristocrata.


----------



## james (11 Fev 2014 às 02:29)

Boa noite ,

Chove bem por aqui e acompanhada de algum vento .

Tatual : 10° C


----------



## Snifa (11 Fev 2014 às 07:00)

Bom dia, 

mais um dia de chuva persistente e por vezes intensa.

*15.2 mm* acumulados até ao momento 

7.5 ºc actuais.


----------



## Snifa (11 Fev 2014 às 07:08)

Chove bem, já com *16 mm*


----------



## Snifa (11 Fev 2014 às 08:11)

É só chuva e mais chuva, *21.8 mm *acumulados:


----------



## Snifa (11 Fev 2014 às 08:21)

Muito escuro, chove intensamente!


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Fev 2014 às 08:44)

Bom dia.

Como referido pelo *Snifa*, também por aqui temos um início de manhã com chuva persistente, moderada, puxada a vento também moderado com rajadas, do quadrante SSO.
O acumulado é de 19,8 mm.
Temos o inverno no seu esplendor...

*Tatual: 8,5ºC
Hr: 96%​*


----------



## jpmartins (11 Fev 2014 às 09:15)

Bom dia,

Por aqui um dia de Inverno, chove à horas sem parar, sigo com 19mm


----------



## Snifa (11 Fev 2014 às 09:22)

*26 mm* e chove, chove, chove..


----------



## jpmartins (11 Fev 2014 às 09:44)

Por aqui também 21.1mm.


----------



## sergiosilva (11 Fev 2014 às 09:45)

Aqui por Braga chove agora já com menor intensidade 9°/15 mm até agora, já não irá render muito mais do que isto, logo a partir das 14 horas vamos começar a ter algumas abertas.


----------



## supercell (11 Fev 2014 às 12:06)

Muita chuva e já está tudo saturado...


----------



## isioux (11 Fev 2014 às 12:20)

Por cá tudo calmo. 
Deixo umas fotos do rio Âncora e da sua nova foz.


----------



## Snifa (11 Fev 2014 às 13:07)

Boas, 

a chuva parou, *29.6 mm *acumulados até ao momento

Fevereiro/2014 segue com *265.8* mm acumulados  e nem a metade do mês chegamos.

30.48 mm acumulados hoje na estação do ISEP:

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Fev 2014 às 13:34)

Boa tarde,

depois de ter chovido durante toda a madrugada e parte da manhã, por agora deu tréguas e o sol parece querer espreitar. 


Acumulados *26,4 mm* até ao momento.


----------



## jpmartins (11 Fev 2014 às 13:38)

Sigo com 24.4mm.


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Fev 2014 às 14:32)

Boa Tarde!!!!!

*29,2 mm *acumulados e não chove por enquanto.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Fev 2014 às 14:47)

Boa tarde! 

Hoje a chuva foi bem mais "democrática" do que o tem sido habitual
Os acumulados entre as zonas mais interiores e litorais tem sido equivalentes.
Sigo com *33,5 mm* de acumulado.
Agora temos céu muito nublado, não chove...
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de SSO (em média).

*Tatual: 11,5ºC
Hr: 83%​*


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Fev 2014 às 16:15)

Finalmente Céu Limpo e Sol!!!!

A Este ainda se vê nuvens nas Serras.


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Fev 2014 às 16:24)

Foto atual da praia de Espinho( imagem beachcam)







É tão bom o sol e poder passear no areal.


----------



## ipinto (11 Fev 2014 às 17:00)

Fantastico, primeira foto de sol tirada nos ultimos tempos...



Miguel96 disse:


> Foto atual da praia de Espinho( imagem beachcam)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Fev 2014 às 21:09)

Já não via o nosso satélite natural à séculos.
A Lua está deslumbrante.


Actuais *8,5ºC*, Vento* nulo* e *92%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## supercell (11 Fev 2014 às 22:11)

Tudo calmo, tarde de pausa na chuva.


----------



## sergiosilva (11 Fev 2014 às 22:21)

Este é o chamado sol de pouca dura,... Lol
Sabe sempre bem ver o azul do céu.


----------



## jpmartins (11 Fev 2014 às 23:08)

Boa noite,

O dia rendeu 24.4mm, madrugada e manhã muito chuvosa.
Sigo com 5.8ºC.


----------



## james (12 Fev 2014 às 10:44)

Bom dia , 

Apos uma madrugada fria com Tmin de apenas 3 ° C , eis a chuva a regressar e em forca . 

Chove muito por ca com o vento a tornar - se tambem progressivamente forte ! 

Tatual : 9 ° C


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Fev 2014 às 11:02)

Bom dia.

Novo dia e nada de novo.
A chuva aí está, agora fraca a moderada.
O céu permanece encoberto, algum nevoeiro\nuvens baixas está presente.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado, variável.
O acumulado do dia é de *4,3 mm*.
O total acumulado do mês subiu para *313,9 mm*...

*Tatual: 10,6ºC
Hr: 97%​*


----------



## Paelagius (12 Fev 2014 às 12:22)

Regime de chuva fraca e vento Sul a transportar o cheiro do incêndio da Conforama a marcar esta manhã.


----------



## Snifa (12 Fev 2014 às 13:16)

Paelagius disse:


> Regime de chuva fraca e vento Sul a transportar o cheiro do incêndio da Conforama a marcar esta manhã.



Ainda cheira muito a queimado pelas ruas, este vento de Sul/SW traz o cheiro desse grande incêndio que ainda produz fumo..

Uma foto do incêndio ao fim da madrugada:






Foto JN

http://www.jn.pt/multimedia/galeria.aspx?content_id=3681896


Por aqui um dia de chuva persistente , em geral fraca, sigo com *4 mm *acumulados.

12.9 ºc actuais


----------



## Névoa (12 Fev 2014 às 17:53)

Alguém sabe o que aconteceu à página de meteorologia do isep? :s O que quer que tenha acontecido, espero que seja temporário! :s


----------



## GabKoost (12 Fev 2014 às 20:43)

Dia de chuva chata mas persistente essencialmente pela manhã até meio da tarde.

Acumulado de 11mm não deixa de ser interessante elevando ainda mais a magnífica marca de Fevereiro.

Os próximos dias irão aumentar ainda mais os registos deste até ver prodigioso inverno.


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Fev 2014 às 20:51)

Boa noite,

por cá tive mais um dia com bastante chuva pela manhã, que fez o acumulado ser de *14,1 mm*. 


Pela tarde não choveu mas o céu esteve sempre muito nublado.


T.atual: 12,8ºC

Hr: 87%

Pressão: 1018 hpa


----------



## Snifa (13 Fev 2014 às 08:12)

Bom dia, 

mais um dia de chuva, acumulados *5 mm* até ao momento.

Céu encoberto.


----------



## Paelagius (13 Fev 2014 às 16:12)

Boa tarde,

Noite chuvosa mas dia com céu nublado e sem precipitação até ao momento. Sensação de temperatura agradável.


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Fev 2014 às 16:18)

Boas,

hoje de facto apesar da ausência do sol está agradável, 14.4 ºC atuais e 78% hr.


Caiu também alguma chuva durante a madrugada que acumulou 3,3 mm até ao momento.


----------



## darque_viana (13 Fev 2014 às 18:51)

Boas,

Por aqui dia sem chuva mas com vento, que tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade nas últimas horas e por vezes já se faz ouvir.
Espera-se que assim continue, com o aproximar da depressão Ulla.


----------



## GabKoost (13 Fev 2014 às 18:58)

Por cá voltou há cerca de uma hora a famosa "molha tolos".

A preparar-se mais um dia de chuva para amanhã.


----------



## Névoa (13 Fev 2014 às 19:03)

O dia começou com chuva mas, depois do almoço, alguns raios de sol surgiram e quis parecer-me que a temperatura elevou-se consideravelmente. Não posso dizer ao certo porque tentei ver os registos de temperatura no site do isep mas este ainda está inacessível. Sinto-me sem rumo sem a informação do isep, e amanhã gostaria de acompanhar a evolução da Ulla no continente, vai ser muito mal se o site ainda estiver offline. Se foi retirado mesmo então vai ser terrível, não conheço nenhum outro site onde possamos acompanhar tão de perto o que se passa na cidade do Porto em termos de meteorologia. :/


----------



## james (13 Fev 2014 às 20:23)

Boa noite , 

Por aqui vento a soprar com alguma intensidade , as nuvens a correr como loucas . . .

Nao sei o que isto vai dar , mas parece que se sente aquela calma , que se sente quando se aproximam as grandes depressoes !


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Fev 2014 às 20:23)

Por aqui bastante vento neste momento, algumas rajadas fortes, devem andar nos 40\50 km\h. Chuva fraca também. Amanha mais um dia de Inverno  Vamos ver se para a semana isto melhora mas continua indefinido.


----------



## darque_viana (13 Fev 2014 às 20:47)

Rajadas bastante fortes neste momento!
Não esperava disto tão cedo


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Fev 2014 às 21:35)

darque_viana disse:


> Rajadas bastante fortes neste momento!
> Não esperava disto tão cedo


Já tive rajadas mais fortes aqui que com a Stephanie. Muito vento e chuva para já fraca. Mas o vento já mete respeito.


----------



## Snifa (13 Fev 2014 às 22:07)

Boas,

já chove por aqui, sigo com *6 mm* acumulados.

O vento está a aumentar de intensidade, registo rajadas frequentes acima dos 45 Km/h, direcção S/SW.

12.7 ºc actuais.

13  dias de Fevereiro, 13 dias com precipitação


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Fev 2014 às 22:39)

O mesmo por aqui. 


O vento já se vai fazendo sentir e também já chove, embora com pouca intensidade. Acumulados 4,2 mm até ao momento. 


Esta depressão é algo parecida com a que nos afectou no dia 6 deste mês. 
Numa primeira fase teremos o sector quente com temperaturas amenas, chuva/vento aumentando progressivamente de intensidade até chegar a frente já na parte da tarde, que em princípio será algo ativa com acumulados generosos num curto espaço de tempo. Após a passagem da frente teremos uma nova acalmia.
Depois o pós-frontal, trazendo de volta o ar frio e alguns aguaceiros invernosos.


----------



## dgstorm (13 Fev 2014 às 22:41)

Pessoal de Vila Verde agora temos uma estação no concelho. Segue o link. http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IBRAGAAZ2


----------



## meteoamador (13 Fev 2014 às 22:52)

dgstorm disse:


> Pessoal de Vila Verde agora temos uma estação no concelho. Segue o link. http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IBRAGAAZ2





Por aqui chove fraco com 12.6ºC


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Fev 2014 às 23:01)

dgstorm disse:


> Pessoal de Vila Verde agora temos uma estação no concelho. Segue o link. http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IBRAGAAZ2



É de alguém do fórum? De qualquer forma boa notícia, já fazia falta uma estação na zona norte de Braga.


----------



## AndrePereira (13 Fev 2014 às 23:08)

Bem, gostava que alguem mais entendido na coisa que eu (tambem nao e dificil) me tentasse dar uma justificaçao do valor acumulado de precipitação desta estaçao ser tao elevado comparando aos vossos..

83mm de precipitação acumulado para hoje? o.O

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IAVEIROG3&day=12&year=2014&month=2&graphspan=day


----------



## Paelagius (13 Fev 2014 às 23:22)

O vento e as rajadas começam a soprar com maior intensidade, sendo por vezes fortes. A chuva, geralmente fraca, regressou ao final da tarde.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Fev 2014 às 23:57)

Boa noite.

O final do dia trouxe-nos a chuva fraca, morrinhenta, puxada a vento fraco a moderado de S.
O acumulado do dia é de *10,4 mm*.

*Tatual: 13,2ºC
Hr: 97%​*


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Fev 2014 às 00:02)

AndrePereira disse:


> Bem, gostava que alguem mais entendido na coisa que eu (tambem nao e dificil) me tentasse dar uma justificaçao do valor acumulado de precipitação desta estaçao ser tao elevado comparando aos vossos..
> 
> 83mm de precipitação acumulado para hoje? o.O
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IAVEIROG3&day=12&year=2014&month=2&graphspan=day



Existem algumas causas que levam um pluviómetro a registar valores de precipitação acumulada inflacionados. Uma das mais famosas é a de este oscilar com o vento quando a estação não está bem segura ou quando o vento é demasiado forte para tal. Mas como hoje o vento pouco soprou durante o dia penso que esta hipótese é de excluir. Provavelmente a razão mais plausível é a falta de manutenção, pois a acumulação de lixo nas conchas ou humidade no sensor pode levar a um registo incorrecto. Para evitar off-topics se tens outras dúvidas manda PM. 

-------------

Neste momento está bem ameno, 14,4ºC e sem chuva.


O vento continua fraco a moderado com rajadas.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Fev 2014 às 00:05)

Boa noite,

Dia, de ontem, com temperaturas amenas e alguma chuva moderada pela manhã. Fim de manhã e tarde praticamente sem chuva, que regressou com o anoitecer do tipo "morrinha".

Por agora não chove mas o vento já se vai fazendo notar com algumas "rajadinhas" mais fortes.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Fev 2014 às 00:07)

Este sítio mostra o vento à escala global.
No link seguinte podem ver (a esta hora) o padrão e intensidade do vento da tempestade "Ulla":

http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/surface/level/orthographic=-17.67,38.38,353

Podem rodar a imagem para os lados, para cima\abaixo, para verem os ventos ao redor do globo


----------



## dgstorm (14 Fev 2014 às 00:26)

Ruipedroo disse:


> É de alguém do fórum? De qualquer forma boa notícia, já fazia falta uma estação na zona norte de Braga.



É da escola de Ribeira do Neiva.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Fev 2014 às 04:49)

Vento moderado a forte


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2014 às 08:15)

Bom dia, 

muito vento por aqui, até assobia, choveu durante a madrugada , acumulados *4.6 mm *até ao momento.

Este vento não engana, o "grosso" da precipitação ainda está para vir


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Fev 2014 às 10:57)

Névoa disse:


> O dia começou com chuva mas, depois do almoço, alguns raios de sol surgiram e quis parecer-me que a temperatura elevou-se consideravelmente. Não posso dizer ao certo porque tentei ver os registos de temperatura no site do isep mas este ainda está inacessível. Sinto-me sem rumo sem a informação do isep, e amanhã gostaria de acompanhar a evolução da Ulla no continente, vai ser muito mal se o site ainda estiver offline. Se foi retirado mesmo então vai ser terrível, não conheço nenhum outro site onde possamos acompanhar tão de perto o que se passa na cidade do Porto em termos de meteorologia. :/



A estação do isep já está a funcionar


----------



## dj_teko (14 Fev 2014 às 11:16)

Bom dia vento forte acompanhado por chuva


----------



## dj_teko (14 Fev 2014 às 11:31)

Uii é com cada rajada


----------



## sergiosilva (14 Fev 2014 às 11:49)

A fanny ao pé desta era uma criança. Pelo menos por cá litoral norte.


----------



## vinc7e (14 Fev 2014 às 11:53)

Por cá chuva cada vez mais forte e vento moderado.


----------



## sergiosilva (14 Fev 2014 às 11:55)

vinc7e disse:


> Por cá chuva cada vez mais forte e vento moderado.



Isto esta a ficar potente.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Fev 2014 às 12:03)

Bom dia.

*Mais chuva...que bom!
Mais vento...que bom!
A malta anima-se com mais um dia diferente.*

O vento faz-se notar nas árvores e nos fios de alta tensão que por aqui estão.
A chuva é agora fraca a moderada.
O vento sopra moderado com rajadas, mas para já ainda não são tão fortes como no início da madrugada.
O acumulado de hoje é de *9,4 mm*. O total mensal subiu para os *339,0 mm*. 

P.S.: no facebook da tv galicia, "*O tempo TVG*", deixaram esta informação há 3 horas: 



> Moi bos días!! O vendabal varre Galicia arestora. Con refachos moi por enriba dos 100 km/h en moitos puntos de Galicia. Hai numerosas incidencias: cables e árbores caídas, accidentes de tráfico, voos desviados na Lavacolla e en Peinador...
> Velaquí uns datos das estacións de meteogalicia: *157km/h* Candieira (Cedeira), *140 km/h* Burela, *129 km/h* A Coruña,* 130 km/h* Vimianzo, *144* Xesteiras (Cuntis), *139* Cervantes (Ancares), *115 km/h* Muíños



Muito vento...


----------



## sergiosilva (14 Fev 2014 às 12:22)

Agora o vento acalmou um pouco, devemos agora levar com a chuva em força. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zhe1BKTjbgI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Fev 2014 às 12:24)

Bem por aqui chove intensamente há cerca de 10 minutos, a chuva é puxada a algum vento, está a ficar tudo alagado! 


Acumulados *13,8 mm*.


----------



## sergiosilva (14 Fev 2014 às 12:37)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Bem por aqui chove intensamente há cerca de 10 minutos, a chuva é puxada a algum vento, está a ficar tudo alagado!
> 
> 
> Acumulados *13,8 mm*.



Essa é uma zona baixa, propicia a essas situações, vamos ficar com um bom stock deste liquido maravilhoso, para desfrutar dele no verão, lol.


----------



## isioux (14 Fev 2014 às 12:46)

Por cá há notícia de um camião que virou na ponte internacional de Cerveira.
http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...e+Cerveira&Option=Interior&content_id=3686379


----------



## sergiosilva (14 Fev 2014 às 12:50)

Este será o pico por volta das 15 horas.


----------



## AndrePereira (14 Fev 2014 às 12:54)

Neste momento por aqui vento moderado com rajadas interessantes.. 
Aqui numa estação perto de minha casa ja se registou uma rajada de 69.8 km/h as 6 da manha..

4.8mm de acumulado ate agora..


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2014 às 13:03)

Muita chuva pelo Porto, há zonas alagadas na Avenida da Boavista!


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2014 às 13:08)

Uma foto que tirei há pouco com o telemóvel, quando esta zona (da Boavista) estava prestes a inundar:






É um local que está em obras e inunda com facilidade as terras lamacentas das obras escorrem para a rua..

Continua a chover com força e grosso!


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2014 às 13:20)

Está a dar nas notícias: Escola de Paranhos, aqui no Porto, foi encerrada, a cobertura foi pelos ares.


----------



## MicaMito (14 Fev 2014 às 13:27)

Snifa disse:


> Está a dar nas notícias: Escola de Paranhos, aqui no Porto, foi encerrada, a cobertura foi pelos ares.


mas tá ai assim tanto vento?


----------



## INFANTE (14 Fev 2014 às 13:29)

Snifa disse:


> Está a dar nas notícias: Escola de Paranhos, aqui no Porto, foi encerrada, a cobertura foi pelos ares.



"Durante esta manhã, os ventos fortes provocaram a queda de algumas telhas de um dos pavilhões desta escola de Paranhos, o que assustou os alunos, levando a direção a optar por suspender as aulas e comunicar a decisão aos pais. " TVI24
Cuidado com os exageros...


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2014 às 13:32)

INFANTE disse:


> "Durante esta manhã, os ventos fortes provocaram a queda de algumas telhas de um dos pavilhões desta escola de Paranhos, o que assustou os alunos, levando a direção a optar por suspender as aulas e comunicar a decisão aos pais. " TVI24
> Cuidado com os exageros...





Eu não li a noticia, simplesmente transmitiram-me, mas obrigado pela correção

Entretanto continua a chuva persistente e com gotas grossas,mais logo á tarde pode chover com mais intensidade, no "pico" da frente fria


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2014 às 13:45)

Snifa disse:


> Eu não li a noticia, simplesmente transmitiram-me, mas obrigado pela correção
> 
> Entretanto continua a chuva persistente e com gotas grossas,mais logo á tarde pode chover com mais intensidade, no "pico" da frente fria





Cá fica então a notícia:


*Placas de pavilhão voaram em escola do Porto
*

Publicado às 13.39


As aulas foram suspensas e os alunos evacuados, por precaução, esta sexta-feira de manhã, na escola Eugénio de Andrade, no Porto, depois de placas de um pavilhão se terem desprendido.

Cerca das 11.00 horas desta sexta-feira, a direção da escola Eugénio de Andrade, no Porto, decidiu suspender as aulas e evacuar os alunos, por precaução, avançou a RTP.

Na origem desta decisão esteve o desprendimento de placas de um pavilhão, tendo sido chamados os bombeiros ao local para avaliar a situação. O pavilhão será agora alvo de intervenção por uma empresa especializada, de forma a que as aulas sejam retomadas na próxima segunda-feira. 

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...elho=Porto&Option=Interior&content_id=3686733


----------



## AndrePereira (14 Fev 2014 às 14:14)

Por aqui chove forte desde as 13:40, com a temperatura descer muito,

13.2 ºC por aqui com um acumulado na ultima hora de 5 mm


----------



## FernandoCosta (14 Fev 2014 às 16:05)

Por aqui, muita chuva. Não pára! Este ano, o inverno está forte!!


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2014 às 16:25)

Muita chuva, uma autêntica tarde de inverno


----------



## sergiosilva (14 Fev 2014 às 17:08)

Aqui por Braga mais um dia generoso em precipitação, desde as 00 horas 22 mm acumulados 9° a descer.
No reino unido devia ter sido bem violenta a tormenta???


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Fev 2014 às 17:12)

Bom fim de tarde.







A chuva não dá tréguas...
Cai de forma contínua desde o final da manhã, agora moderada, mas com períodos de forte na fase inicial.
O acumulado é de *42,2 mm*.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de S\SSO.

*Tatual: 8,5ºC
Hr: 95%​*


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Fev 2014 às 17:29)

Muita chuva por aqui, não pára já desde as 11:00H. 


Pela tarde tem caído de forma moderada/forte com gotas grossas, cai certinha pois o vento é quase nulo. 


Acumulados *35,4 mm*.


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2014 às 17:48)

É chuva, chuva, e mais chuva, não para de chover,uma chuva fria, intensa e grossa!

*38.6 mm* acumulados e a subir

O mês já ultrapassa os *300 mm* em 14 dias de chuva


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2014 às 18:30)

Não para de chover com intensidade, *42 mm* acumulados


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Fev 2014 às 18:42)

Chove, chove, chove.... Sempre a chover desde as 11h por vezes forte, Acumulados já interessantes aqui pelo nosso cantinho. Este mês já vai  nos 400 mm em algumas zonas e no Gerês até já terá ultrapassado e ainda nem a meio do mês estamos. Imrpessionante.


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2014 às 18:49)

Um video que fiz esta tarde ( telemóvel ) e que é bem demonstrativo do tempo que tem estado por aqui, em especial a partir da tarde

720p

[ame="http://youtu.be/p2O6vExgxnU"]http://youtu.be/p2O6vExgxnU[/ame]

Continua a chuva grossa, intensa e fria 

Tem sido desde o meio dia sempre a chover  Frente activa esta!


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Fev 2014 às 18:56)

Snifa disse:


> Um video que fiz esta tarde ( telemóvel ) e que é bem demonstrativo do tempo que tem estado por aqui, em especial a partir da tarde
> 
> 720p
> 
> ...



Muita chuva realmente. Por aqui abrandou agora. Devemos entrar agora no pós frontal que não se espero muito ativo mas que ainda poderá render mais uns mm's.


----------



## james (14 Fev 2014 às 19:14)

cstools.net disse:


> Desde o inicio da tarde a chover aqui, por vezes moderado.
> 
> Não sei como é que chove mais entre Galiza e Viana e conseguem noutros locais terem mais que eu.
> (Não foi só hoje que reparei, é sempre, será o da Galiza que está a contabilizar mal ?)
> ...



 Realmente é estranho , ainda hoje estive a ver o boletim climatológico do ipma  e o Alto Minho Litoral está no topo das regiões com mais precipitação . 

O que tem chovido hoje por cá tem que ser muito superior a esse valor que tens  !


----------



## filipe cunha (14 Fev 2014 às 19:52)

Por cá acumulou 44,1mm


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Fev 2014 às 20:52)

Boa noite.

Por cá agora tudo mais calmo, com vento fraco e não chove.
O céu mantêm-se encoberto.
O acumulado do dia é agora de *53,6 mm*. O *total mensal* subiu para uns "jeitosos"* 383,2 mm*.

Nesta imagem de satélite observa-se uma frente encostado a Portugal mas que não quer "verdadeiramente" entrar. Se entrar pelo NO parece-me que ainda teremos mais uns bons litros de chuva...








*Tatual: 8,3ºC
Hr: 96%​*


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2014 às 21:56)

Volta a chover com intensidade neste momento.

*47.4 mm* acumulados.


----------



## supercell (14 Fev 2014 às 22:55)

Chove bem...


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Fev 2014 às 00:11)

Boa noite.

Terminei o dia com um acumulado de *58,9 mm*.
Os aguaceiros vão aparecendo, fracos a moderados (curta duração).
O vento sopra fraco de S\SSO.

*Tatual: 7,4ºC
Hr: 95%​*
*Um bom fim de semana*


----------



## Stinger (15 Fev 2014 às 03:16)

Aguaceiro forte de granizo por aqui


----------



## Paelagius (15 Fev 2014 às 03:59)

Forte aguaceiro


----------



## Stinger (15 Fev 2014 às 04:18)

Mais outro forte aguaceiro com granizo á mistura


----------



## Paula (15 Fev 2014 às 12:23)

Bom dia.

Manhã de aguaceiros fracos e algum sol... nem sabe bem nem nada 
10.3ºC de momento.


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Fev 2014 às 12:25)

Por aqui aguaceiros, por vezes sol. Também já caiu granizo. Tempo frio


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Fev 2014 às 13:04)

Meteofan disse:


> Por aqui aguaceiros, por vezes sol. Também já caiu granizo. Tempo frio



EDIT: 13H. Chuva forte com granizo. A farmácia está a marcar 5º...


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Fev 2014 às 13:52)

Fortissimo aguaceiro de granizo. Tudo branco....


----------



## Teles (15 Fev 2014 às 14:00)

Meteofan disse:


> Fortissimo aguaceiro de granizo. Tudo branco....


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Fev 2014 às 14:02)

Teles disse:


>



Nem me lembrei de tirar fotos. Agora não dá, já derreteu 
Caso volte a acontecer irei fotografar


----------



## Stinger (15 Fev 2014 às 15:13)

OT:Ninguem consegue ter acesso ás camaras da brisa ?

Existe ali uma á beira da estrada D.miguel no fim da iC29 e viradinha para todo o porto e daria uma excelente webcam para ver 

http://binged.it/1f0n7nT


----------



## Paelagius (15 Fev 2014 às 15:54)

Há momentos por aqui... Hummm...


----------



## CptRena (15 Fev 2014 às 16:39)

Boas

Tirada há coisa de 1h (só tinha o telemóvel - retoquei-a realçando um pouco a cor e pondo o círculo preto do sol a branco, na zona da foto que está "queimada")






……………………………………

Por aqui, a minha varanda segue quentinha 15,0°C mas na realidade, em local arejado, estão ≈12°C


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Fev 2014 às 17:33)

Boa tarde,

De regresso após uns dias na Serra da Estrela! Bem mais fresco por lá =)
No caminho para cá apanhei umas células perdidas algures perto de Santa Maria da Feira que descarregaram bem 
Por aqui céu muito nublado, vai brilhando a tempos o sol...fresquinho!


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Fev 2014 às 18:55)

Por aqui acabou de cair um aguaceiro de água-neve e granizo. Eram bem visíveis alguns flocos no meio da chuva\granizo.


----------



## PortugalWeather (15 Fev 2014 às 20:15)

Estive a consultar informação e há acumulados no Litoral Norte, á 20 dias seguidos, 20 dias seguidos de percipitação, o ultimo dia em que não choveu foi no dia 24/1/2014, Impressionante , esta sequencia em principio será interrompida amanha.

Agua-neve no litoral norte? já é a 2º ou 3ª vez este ano pelos testemunhos aqui do forum 

Fonte:
accuweather,
estação:
Porto


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Fev 2014 às 20:21)

Isto do água-neve é fenómeno muito esquisito... Pensava que só entre 3ºC e 4ºC é que se podia ver água-neve, mas aqui também caiu um curto água-neve na segunda-feira passada e contudo estavam só 5.0ºC


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Fev 2014 às 20:33)

Depende da humidade relativa, podes ter 1º e chover, e ter 5º e nevar. Como esta tarde a humidade relativa estava baixa aqui caiu água-neve apesar da temperatura ser relativamente elevada. Agora está bem mais frio


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Fev 2014 às 21:20)

Vão caindo uns aguaceiros, actuais *6,8ºc* e* 86%* de humidade relativa!


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Fev 2014 às 21:23)

Meteofan disse:


> Depende da humidade relativa, podes ter 1º e chover, e ter 5º e nevar. Como esta tarde a humidade relativa estava baixa aqui caiu água-neve apesar da temperatura ser relativamente elevada. Agora está bem mais frio



Com 5ºc para nevar era preciso uma humidade relativa demasiado baixa...no mínimo uns 40-50%!


----------



## VimDePantufas (15 Fev 2014 às 21:32)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Isto do água-neve é fenómeno muito esquisito... Pensava que só entre 3ºC e 4ºC é que se podia ver água-neve, mas aqui também caiu um curto água-neve na segunda-feira passada e contudo estavam só 5.0ºC



Não é muito comum e nem chega á superficie, mas .... pode ocorrer em "certas" condições quando a temperatura é inferior a ~ 7ºC (45ºF)


----------



## AJCS (15 Fev 2014 às 21:48)

Parece que está em aproximação uma célula jeitosa com chuva com alguma intensidade.

Deve fazer-se sentir por Braga antes de chegar aqui.

Os colegas de Braga informem se já há sinais dela. Obrigado.


----------



## meteoamador (15 Fev 2014 às 22:12)

Boas
Por aqui cai um aguaceiro forte com granizo 

Tatual 7.3ºC
Hr 86%


----------



## AJCS (15 Fev 2014 às 22:13)

O radar doppler já indica chuva a 11 km.

Temp 7,2ºc


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Fev 2014 às 22:22)

Chuva forte sem parar á mais de 1 minuto.


----------



## tozequio (15 Fev 2014 às 22:23)

Água-neve há cerca de 10 minutos por aqui nos Carvalhos, perceptível pelas gotículas de gelo no pára-brisas do carro. O termómetro marcava 3 C no momento do aguaceiro.


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Fev 2014 às 22:37)

tozequio disse:


> Água-neve há cerca de 10 minutos por aqui nos Carvalhos, perceptível pelas gotículas de gelo no pára-brisas do carro. O termómetro marcava 3 C no momento do aguaceiro.



Aqui em Espinho estão 7,6ºC.
Como os Carvalhos tem uma altitude razoável e fica a aproximadamente a 5 km do mar é natural cair água-neve porque existe uma densa mancha florestal a Oeste o que impede a passagem de ar marítimo.
E também situa-se na encosta da Serra de Canelas/Serra de Negrelos.


----------



## AJCS (15 Fev 2014 às 22:49)

Radar indica chuva a 4,9 Km mas vai passar-me ao lado a chuva mais forte.

Por agora apenas chuva fraca, temp. 7,3ºc


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Fev 2014 às 22:52)

Miguel96 disse:


> Aqui em Espinho estão 7,6ºC.
> Como os Carvalhos tem uma altitude razoável e fica a aproximadamente a 5 km do mar é natural cair água-neve porque existe uma densa mancha florestal a Oeste o que impede a passagem de ar marítimo.
> E também situa-se na encosta da Serra de Canelas/Serra de Negrelos.



Sim! Conheço razoavelmente a zona. O facto da Serra de Negrelos ficar a oeste pode proteger "ligeiramente a chegada" do ar oceânico...no entanto parece-me estar mais relacionado com o tipo de células que vão entrando, de crescimento vertical (arrefecem o ar rapidamente mal começa a chover devido à temperatura muito negativa em topo)...
Por aqui *6,6ºc* e *91%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## CptRena (16 Fev 2014 às 00:46)

Aguaceiro com pepitas de granizo esporádicas passou há pouco por aqui. A temperatura não variou muito, visto já estar frio. Baixou até aos 6,8°C, agora estão 7,0°C novamente (como antes do aguaceiro).


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Fev 2014 às 00:48)

Tudo tranquilo, pouco vento e a temperatura vai baixando...actuais *6,0ºc* e *91%* de humidade relativa.
Não fossemos afectados por uma nova frente na segunda e havia condições razoáveis para inversão térmica, principalmente na madrugada de amanhã, já que temos frio instalado em altitude e o parco vento iria fazer baixar bem as mínimas a cotas mais baixas (saudade de uns dias frios e secos de Inverno  )


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Fev 2014 às 01:36)

Despeço-me após um aguaceiro (atenção que hoje a cota é razoável), mais baixa que o previsto parece-me!
*5,9ºc* e *90%* de humidade relativa! Está fresco...


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Fev 2014 às 01:44)

MarioCabral disse:


> Despeço-me após um aguaceiro (atenção que hoje a cota é razoável), mais baixa que o previsto parece-me!
> *5,9ºc* e *90%* de humidade relativa! Está fresco...



A cota é razoável, mas a precipitação só atravessa a costa litoral.


----------



## Snifa (16 Fev 2014 às 08:57)

Bom dia 

noite fria, minima de *1.4 ºc*  ( a mais baixa do mês até ao momento)

Neste momento nevoeiro cerrado e 1.8 ºc 

Humidade: 99%


----------



## filipe cunha (16 Fev 2014 às 08:57)

Por cá hoje foi de -0.1ºC


----------



## João Pedro (16 Fev 2014 às 09:07)

Bom dia,

Nevoeiro cerrado pelo Campo Alegre acompanhado de muito frio!  Que bela manhã! 

Os níveis de humidade dentro de casa são bem altos, as paredes e janelas viradas a sul escorrem, literalmente, água. Tenho pequenas poças dentro de casa.


----------



## Snifa (16 Fev 2014 às 10:18)

Nevoeiro fechado, a temperatura pouco sobe, 2.9 ºc actuais


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Fev 2014 às 10:47)

Continua frio apesar do muito sol. De manha havia geada. Amanha temos o regresso da chuva  Já tinha saudades


----------



## CptRena (16 Fev 2014 às 12:34)

Por aqui também foi uma noite bem fresca, comparada às que temos tido até aqui, mínima de 3,7°C na minha varanda e 3,5°C na EMA do Estação SP.

O sol está bem quentinho  Na varanda o ar já aqueceu até aos 16,7°C, estando agora nos 14,6°C e a subir outra vez. Onde o ar corre bem, estão à volta de 12°C


----------



## supercell (16 Fev 2014 às 12:56)

Sol por aqui, já sentia a falta...


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Fev 2014 às 13:49)

A estação do isep já registou precipitação hoje. Será que regista precipitação todos os dias até ao final do mês?  Para já registou em todos os dias...


----------



## james (16 Fev 2014 às 14:08)

Boa tarde , 

Por aqui ceu nublado mas sem chuva . 

Esta frio , Tatual : 9° C


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Fev 2014 às 14:53)

Boa tarde.

O povo hoje sorri mais um pouco do que tem sido habitual.
O sol tem dado um ar da sua graça.
Depois do nevoeiro da madrugada e início da manhã, o sol tem brilhado, ainda que temporariamente se esconda atrás de nuvens baixas\médias.
Mas só isto basta para soltar de novo muitos sorrisos que andavam escondidos...

Hoje na estação não se registou precipitação, mas pelas 2h um aguaceiro prometia deixar-me mais que 1 mm. Não, com o frio que estava, com gotas finas, não acumulou. Paciência

*Tmín: -0,2ºC (há quanto tempo não tinha negativos!)
Tmáx: 10,9ºC

Tatual: 10,1ºC
Hr: 62%​*


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (16 Fev 2014 às 17:01)

Aqui foi de facto um dia praticamente soalheiro (nebulosidade em média =/<3/8). Entretanto o fim da tarde apresenta-se com aumento lento de nebulosidade (a Oeste) alta a indicar a aproximação da frente.

Foi um dia fresco e húmido aqui junto à costa. A forte ondulação e a ausência de vento provocou alguma neblina (visibilidade ente os 1000m a 10000 m e humidade > 60%).
O vento começa a sentir-se, embora fraco, de Sudoeste.


----------



## Paula (16 Fev 2014 às 18:22)

Boa tarde.

Céu pouco nublado por aqui..
Está a arrefecer bem. 9.8ºC atuais.

Continuação de bom domingo


----------



## AJCS (16 Fev 2014 às 19:07)

Vai ser uma noite fria.

Céu quase limpo, temp. 8,2ºc


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (16 Fev 2014 às 19:10)

AJCS disse:


> Vai ser uma noite fria.
> 
> Céu quase limpo, temp. 8,2ºc



Não, não será tão fria como a anterior.

O vento já começa a soprar de SW aqui no litoral, é possivel que durante a noite/madrugada a temperatura tenha uma subida. Verifica e depois diz algo.


----------



## AJCS (16 Fev 2014 às 19:36)

É muito provável que seja assim, pela direcção do vento.

http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/isobaric/1000hPa/orthographic=-9.552,41.866,3000

(Ver através do chrome funciona melhor)

Mas já desceu um pouco, está em 8,0 ºc


----------



## AJCS (16 Fev 2014 às 21:03)

O vento que se faz sentir do quadrante sul não vai trazer subida de temperatura, porque ele vem do norte do atlântico, e tendo em conta que no hemisfério norte é noite, deve trazer ar frio.

Temp. 7,6ºc desceu 0,4ºc

http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/isobaric/1000hPa/orthographic=-9.552,41.866,3000


----------



## meteoamador (16 Fev 2014 às 21:15)

Boas

Aqui o céu está praticamente limpo, não há vento e a temperatura desce a passo de caracol 9.1ºC atuais.

Extremos de hoje:

max 13.8ºC
min 3.7ºC


----------



## CptRena (16 Fev 2014 às 22:41)

AJCS disse:


> O vento que se faz sentir do quadrante sul não vai trazer subida de temperatura, porque ele vem do norte do atlântico, e tendo em conta que no hemisfério norte é noite, deve trazer ar frio.
> 
> Temp. 7,6ºc desceu 0,4ºc
> 
> http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/isobaric/1000hPa/orthographic=-9.552,41.866,3000




Nesta altura a temperatura já está praticamente estagnada, até porque alguma nebulosidade vinda de Oeste já impede o arrefecimento por radiação.
De acordo com o GFS, e agora até já temos a saída das 18Z, temos as coisas mais definidas para as próximas horas e o que vai acontecer é o seguinte.

Aproximação da massa de ar quente (frente quente) já daqui a poucas horas que após sua passagem nos trará o sector quente com ar subtropical, daí as temperaturas irem subir ao longo da próxima noite/madrugada.
Já é possível ver no satélite as nuvens dentro do sector quente que já estão mesmo próximas à costa portuguesa. Na parte de trás do sector quente, frente fria, em oclusão, onde já se pode verificar a existência de convecção.









A análise no GFS indica também que esta massa de ar vai estar a ser puxada para baixo pelo anticiclone e portante não deve durar muito até arrefecer novamente.







………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

Por aqui segue fresco com 6,2°C (praticamente estagnados)


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Fev 2014 às 23:52)

Ao contrario da maioria aqui não tive nevoeiro durante a manhã...mas às 7h30 quando fui trabalhar e fui subindo a Circunvalação na direcção Matosinhos-Porto a coisa foi-se intensificando, até que na zona de Paranhos estava cerrado =)

Mínima de *2,6ºc* por estas bandas!Actuais *8,0ºc* e *79%* de humidade relativa...hoje não irá descer devido à aproximação de mais uma frente que trará  nuvens e portanto a madrugada não tão propicia ao arrefecimento...


----------



## Paelagius (17 Fev 2014 às 01:41)

Pelas 17.30, na margem de Gaia


----------



## Paelagius (17 Fev 2014 às 03:55)

O vento começa a manifestar-se...


----------



## Stinger (17 Fev 2014 às 04:35)

Hoje :
Vista para a serra da freita





Vista para o porto:


----------



## GabKoost (17 Fev 2014 às 07:43)

Começou a chover por volta das 6 da manhã. Neste momento chuva moderada e bastante frio. Passamos dos 8 aos 80 em 24 horas!


----------



## Snifa (17 Fev 2014 às 08:15)

Bom dia, 

mais um dia de chuva, sigo com *3 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

Vento de S com rajadas.

Já choveu com intensidade por volta das 8 horas da manhã, neste momento bastante escuro a Oeste.

17 dias de Fevereiro, 17 dias de chuva consecutivos


----------



## sergiosilva (17 Fev 2014 às 10:30)

Braga:
Chuva bem fria sigo com 7°, com uma sensação de "gelo líquido".


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Fev 2014 às 10:34)

Boa dia.

Por cá temos tido períodos de chuva fraca, acompanhada de vento fraco de SSO.
O acumulado de precipitação é de *5,1 lt\m2*.

*Tmín: 3,4ºC (00.00h)

Tatual: 6,9ºC
Hr: 87%​*
Um bom início de semana


----------



## Snifa (17 Fev 2014 às 10:52)

Chuva  grossa e gelada 

*7.4 mm* acumulados até ao momento

7.8 ºc actuais


----------



## boneli (17 Fev 2014 às 12:07)

Olhando para os modelos....só me pergunto se alguns dos colegas este mês irão chegar aos 400 mm????? .

Uma sensação de frio considerável na rua e pelos vistos já neva desde as 8 da manhã em Montalegre.


----------



## Snifa (17 Fev 2014 às 13:15)

boneli disse:


> Olhando para os modelos....só me pergunto se alguns dos colegas este mês irão chegar aos 400 mm????? .
> 
> Uma sensação de frio considerável na rua e pelos vistos já neva desde as 8 da manhã em Montalegre.



Certamente que sim, aqui na minha localização não sei, tudo depende do que chover até ao fim do mês,se não chegar aos 400 mm não devo ficar longe..para já sigo com *339.6 mm *desde o dia 1/02

Na Estação do *Aristocrata *, Em Paços de Ferreira, já se acumulam este mês(segundo dados do  wunderground) *394.0 mm*, portanto irá com certeza ultrapassar os 400 mm 

http://portuguese.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTOPA2

Acredito que em certas zonas do Gerês já se ultrapassem e bem os 400 mm nesta altura 

Por aqui, sigo hoje com *9 mm *acumulados até ao momento.

Está frio com 8.2 ºc actuais


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Fev 2014 às 14:02)

Boa tarde,

mais um dia com alguma chuva pela madrugada e manhã. Por agora chove fraco.


Acumulados *8,4 mm* até ao momento. 


T.atual: 9,1ºC

Hr: 85%

Pressão: 1010,6 hpa


----------



## AnDré (17 Fev 2014 às 14:43)

Bastante neve em Leonte e Portela do Homem, Gerês.

Créditos de Rui Barbosa.

Fotografias publicadas há instantes.


----------



## PortugalWeather (17 Fev 2014 às 14:53)

AnDré disse:


> Bastante neve em Leonte e Portela do Homem, Gerês.
> 
> Créditos de Rui Barbosa.
> 
> Fotografias publicadas há instantes.



Excelentes fotos!


----------



## james (17 Fev 2014 às 15:03)

Boa tarde , 

Mais um dia frio , boas perspetivas de neve para os proximos dias ,possibilidade de regresso da zonal depois , 

Para quem ja falava em fim do inverno . . .


----------



## Paula (17 Fev 2014 às 19:33)

Boa noite.

Em Braga (centro) chove certinho com uma sensação de frio bem jeitosa.

8.6ºC


----------



## ACampos (17 Fev 2014 às 21:19)

Aqui por Matosinhos chove bem...


----------



## ogalo (17 Fev 2014 às 21:40)

Dia fresco e chuva todo o dia ....e continua


----------



## Snifa (17 Fev 2014 às 22:19)

Boas, 

Chove bem por aqui, sigo com *13.6 mm* acumulados

7.4 ºC actuais, máxima fresquinha de *8.9 ºC*, mínima *5.4 ºC*


----------



## superstorm (18 Fev 2014 às 01:50)

Boas noites... 
Forte aguaceiro se abate por aqui ....


----------



## Snifa (18 Fev 2014 às 08:18)

Bom dia,

dia frio com bastante nevoeiro, 4.4ºc actuais.

Precipitação acumulada *1.8 mm* ( 18º dia com precipitação em fevereiro)

Ontem o acumulado ficou nos *14.6 mm* 

Uma foto que fiz há pouco ( telemóvel ) com nevoeiro sobre a Cidade:


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Fev 2014 às 10:37)

Bom dia.

Por cá a precipitação ainda se registou pela madrugada.
Tenho um acumulado de 1,0 mm. Ontem o acumulado foi de 14,7 mm.
O *total mensal* é de *409,6 mm*.
Entretanto o nevoeiro marcou o final da madrugada e agora reina o sol...
O vento sopra fraco de N\NNO.

*Tmín: 2,6ºC

Tatual: 10,1ºC
Hr: 77%​*


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (18 Fev 2014 às 13:04)

Manhã no litoral (junto à costa, pois sei que nos vales e terras baixas havia neblina [visibilidade >10000 metros) ou nevoeiro (visibilidade > 1000 metros], com céu limpo.

Neste momento o céu já esta nublado (+/- 4/8) com cumulos humilis.
O vento fraco sem direcção definida.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (18 Fev 2014 às 13:26)

Boas tardes!
O tempo da última semana foi bom para pôr um gajo doente!
O dia de Domingo foi bom para recarregar baterias, assim como o dia de hoje!
Com estes dias de chuvinha o mês já vai com um acumulado de *417.5mm*!







Tatual:*11.9ºC*
Hrelativa:*74%*


----------



## CptRena (18 Fev 2014 às 13:50)

Que bom que está a minha varanda. 19,0°C com um solzinho escaldante. Se isto fosse fechado (e.g. marquise) ficava uma rica estufa. 

Hoje tive que me sacrificar e acordar cedo, mas tive o esplendor de ver o nevoeiro no meio dos pinhais aqui da zona, com os raios de sol a atravessá-lo. Lindo de se ver! E um frio de rachar com ≈6°C

A mínima da madrugada foi 4,4°C, aqui na mesma varanda. Mais junto ao solo arrefeceu mais (inversão).


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Fev 2014 às 17:01)

Mínima de *4,6ºc* esta madrugada...Dia que vai variando entre céu muito nublado e algum sol...


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Fev 2014 às 17:06)

Dia bem agradável por cá com bastante sol pelo fim da manhã e início de tarde. Por agora voltou a esconder-se por entre as nuvens.

Ainda caíram uns pingos pela madrugada mas pouco acumularam. 


Não me recordo de ansiar tanto pela chegada das temperaturas mais altas e de dias soalheiros. Gosto de chuva e algum frio mas não em quantidades exageradas como tem sido neste inverno (principalmente a 1ª).


----------



## 1337 (18 Fev 2014 às 18:08)

Boa tarde, dia maioritariamente soalheiro, apesar de ter acordado sob um intenso nevoeiro de manhã.

Foto de hoje, avenida dos plátanos em Ponte de Lima


----------



## Paula (18 Fev 2014 às 19:10)

Bom fim de tarde. 

Dia de sol e alguma nebulosidade.
10.3ºC, atuais.


----------



## João Pedro (18 Fev 2014 às 21:29)

Boa noite,

Até que enfim um dia de sol!  Amanheceu coberto de nevoeiro e frio, que de novo se faz sentir.


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Fev 2014 às 09:23)

Bom dia.

Para já o sol não brilha pois temos nevoeiro mais ou menos denso.
O vento está calmo.

*Tmín: 3,0ºC

Tatual: 5,7ºC
Hr: 96%​*


----------



## vinc7e (19 Fev 2014 às 16:48)

O sol já se foi. O céu está cada vez mais nublado, não tarda nada regressa a chuva ....


----------



## GabKoost (19 Fev 2014 às 19:15)

Final de tarde encoberto com chuva molha tolos. Quem já estava com saudades da nossa amiga chuva?


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Fev 2014 às 19:16)

Boa tarde,

Finalmente um dia de sol aqui no litoral norte, esteve bastante agradável, máxima de *14,2ºc*, uma raridade últimamente 
Entretanto caiu a noite, actuais *11,7ºc* e* 91%* de humidade relativa...a precipitação regressa em breve, já pinga lá fora...


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Fev 2014 às 20:49)

A chamada "chuva molha tolos" está de regresso ao seu local de eleição...
Actuais *11,3ºc* e *95%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Fev 2014 às 21:53)

Boa noite 
Não há dia sem chuva ! Estação do isep a registar até agora 0,25mm 
Por aqui em Gaia também tenho chuva fraca com 10.1ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Fev 2014 às 21:57)

Acumulados *0,5mm* com esta chuva miudinha 
Actuais* 11,3ºc* e *96%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Fev 2014 às 00:17)

Boas,

como já disseram, aqui pelas redondezas temos a típica "molha tolos", chuvisco que só molha passadas várias horas debaixo deste. 


Acumulados 0,3 mm desde as 0H, 1,8 mm ontem. 


11,1ºC atuais.


----------



## Snifa (20 Fev 2014 às 08:11)

Bom dia, 

mais um dia de chuva, o 20º dia consecutivo em Fevereiro, *4 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

Chove de forma persistente, por vezes moderada, tempo muito fechado com alguns nevoeiros localizados 

11.6 ºc actuais.


----------



## Snifa (20 Fev 2014 às 09:19)

Chove bem, *6.2 mm *acumulados


----------



## vinc7e (20 Fev 2014 às 10:16)

Por cá também vai chovendo.   Cada vez com mais intensidade.


----------



## Snifa (20 Fev 2014 às 11:39)

*10 mm *acumulados, continua a chuva certinha e por vezes moderada


----------



## jpmartins (20 Fev 2014 às 11:52)

Bom dia

Por aqui sigo somente com 3.3mm.


----------



## james (20 Fev 2014 às 12:22)

Bom dia ,

Muita chuva por aqui ! 

Tatual : 12 ° C


----------



## Snifa (20 Fev 2014 às 13:02)

A chuva parou, *12.2 mm* acumulados até ao momento

Descida de temperatura com 10.6 ºc actuais


----------



## CptRena (20 Fev 2014 às 13:24)

Snifa disse:


> A chuva parou, *12.2 mm* acumulados até ao momento
> 
> Descida de temperatura com 10.6 ºc actuais



A frente já passou aí em cima. Aqui também deve estar mesmo a passar 

13,2°C por aqui neste momento e o céu a clarear



Edit

E lá vai ela. Xau aí, frente fria. Até uma próxima

Agora 12,8°C


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Fev 2014 às 13:55)

Boas tardes,

mais uma manhã de chuva e mais *10,8 mm* acumulados até ao momento. Isto tem sido um fartote nestes primeiros dois meses do ano. 

Por agora não chove e o céu apresenta boas abertas, dando o sol algum ar de sua graça.


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Fev 2014 às 17:16)

Boa tarde,

Madrugada e manhã de chuva, acumulados mais *12mm*...
Tarde de muita nebulosidade mas sem precipitação até ao momento!


----------



## Snifa (21 Fev 2014 às 08:22)

Bom dia, 

inicio de dia sem chuva para já, mínima de *6.2ºc *

Neste momento 6.8 ºc, ontem o acumulado ficou nos *13 mm* 

Uma foto que acabei de tirar ( telemóvel ) de novo algum nevoeiro sobre o Rio Douro:


----------



## Veterano (21 Fev 2014 às 08:25)

Bom dia. Por Matosinhos nem sinal de nevoeiro! Céu quase limpo e 8,2º.


----------



## james (21 Fev 2014 às 12:05)

Bom dia , 

Dia com períodos de céu muito nublado e aguaceiros fracos . 

De noite a temperatura desceu bem , Tmín : 5 graus centígrados


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Fev 2014 às 15:47)

Já vamos acumulando hoje também...ainda há minutos mais um aguaceiro =)
Céu muito nublado, actuais *11,4ºc *e *73%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Snifa (21 Fev 2014 às 16:14)

Bela chuvada que se abateu por aqui há momentos!


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Fev 2014 às 18:56)

Bom fim de tarde.

Por cá os aguaceiros foram fracos e pouco frequentes.
Há pouco tivemos um aguaceiro moderado com 2,0 mm de acumulado.
O acumulado do dia é de *4,1 mm*.
Ontem o acumulado foi de *19,1 mm*.

O total de *precipitação do mês* é agora de *433,6 mm* e desde 1 de janeiro são *965,2 mm* de acumulado.

Neste momento os lençóis freáticos devem de estar bem fornecidos, pelo que acredito que, mesmo que a primavera seja seca, a água não será escassa no verão.
Este é o 2º ano hidrológico acima da média por cá. Depois de uma década em que os lençóis freáticos, os mais profundos, estavam a diminuir, agora parece que voltamos ao normal e a uma reposição "substantiva" das águas.

*Tmín: 2,0ºC
Tmáx: 11,0ºC

Tatual: 6,8ºC
Hr: 80%​*


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Fev 2014 às 19:19)

Boas,

tarde marcada por aguaceiros moderados. 


Foto que tirei ao pôr do sol:







9,3ºC atuais.


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Fev 2014 às 19:28)

Acumulados *0,8mm* hoje para já! Actuais *10,1ºc* e *78%* de humidade relativa...
A mínima ficou-se pelos *6,4ºc*...


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Fev 2014 às 20:39)

Por aqui a tarde foi de aguaceiros fracos com algumas abertas.
A temperatura tem vindo a descer, 8,0ºC agora


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Fev 2014 às 01:07)

Vai chovendo bem por aqui!


----------



## GabKoost (22 Fev 2014 às 02:52)

Início de madrugada bem chuvosa. Ela não nos larga. Felizmente pois há recordes para bater!!


----------



## Snifa (22 Fev 2014 às 09:36)

GabKoost disse:


> Início de madrugada bem chuvosa. Ela não nos larga. Felizmente pois há recordes para bater!!



Eu estou curioso para ver se irei registar precipitação todos os dias neste mês de Fevereiro, seria inédito para mim ter um mês  em que choveu diariamente e com acumulação

Para já são 22 dias com precipitação neste mês.

Hoje o acumulado vai nos *4.8 mm* até ao momento

10.4 ºc actuais

o mês segue com *368.2 mm* acumulados

Amanhã, e segundo as previsões, poderá chover de novo forte aqui no NW à passagem da frente.


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Fev 2014 às 10:06)

Quase de certeza que vais ter precipitação todos os dias Snifa. E pelas previsões se calhar ainda acumulas perto de 100 mm. Impressionante de facto


----------



## Snifa (22 Fev 2014 às 10:13)

Meteofan disse:


> Quase de certeza que vais ter precipitação todos os dias Snifa. E pelas previsões se calhar ainda acumulas perto de 100 mm. Impressionante de facto



100 mm até ao fim do mês talvez não, mas penso que poderei atingir ou até ultrapassar os 400 mm de total mensal, tudo depende das próximas frentes, vamos ver


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Fev 2014 às 10:22)

Snifa disse:


> 100 mm até ao fim do mês talvez não, mas penso que poderei atingir ou até ultrapassar os 400 mm de total mensal, tudo depende das próximas frentes, vamos ver



Eu aposto nuns 80\90 mm, vamos lá ver se acerto


----------



## vinc7e (22 Fev 2014 às 12:20)

Bom dia,
Manhã com céu bastente nublado mas, por enquanto, sem chuva.


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Fev 2014 às 12:44)

Sol por aqui. Agora só devemos ter chuva no final da tarde de amanha, e vem com força


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Fev 2014 às 15:35)

Boas,

bastante chuva por aqui no início da madrugada, acumulando *13,5 mm* até ao momento.


Por agora sigo com 14,0ºC e céu nublado com boas abertas, o sol lá vai espreitando por vezes.


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Fev 2014 às 16:45)

Boas Tardes!!!

Que dia de Sol maravilhoso que está hoje!!


----------



## CptRena (22 Fev 2014 às 17:06)

Que Sábado saboroso 
Solinho e morninho

Por aqui, na varanda, os extremos de hoje foram, porque já não vai ficar mais frio nem mais quente (penso eu de que):

7,6°C 17,0°C


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Fev 2014 às 20:56)

Meteofan disse:


> Eu aposto nuns 80\90 mm, vamos lá ver se acerto



Se tiverem 10/20mm acho que já será muito bom...as previsões pioraram bastante!
Por aqui o dia foi de sol  Amanhã cá estaremos para ver o que há para encher no penico...acumulados *3,4mm*!


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Fev 2014 às 21:40)

Sigo com *10,2ºc* e *91%* de humidade relativa...
Máxima de *14,7ºc* e mínima de *9,3ºc*!


----------



## guimeixen (23 Fev 2014 às 12:06)

Boa tarde.
Neste momento em Braga é visível um halo à volta do Sol.


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Fev 2014 às 12:21)

Boas Tardes!!!

Sigo com uns mornos *16,7ºC* que tornam um dia excelente para atividades na praia como kitesurf, windsurf,  etc como também ao ar livre.

A humidade relativa está nos *51%* e vento de *Sudoeste* a *34 km/h*.


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Fev 2014 às 12:24)

MarioCabral disse:


> Se tiverem 10/20mm acho que já será muito bom...as previsões pioraram bastante!
> Por aqui o dia foi de sol  Amanhã cá estaremos para ver o que há para encher no penico...acumulados *3,4mm*!



É verdade... Agora realmente já só estão previstos uns 20 mm, mas tal como pioraram ainda pode voltar a melhorar as previsões Vamos ver.


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Fev 2014 às 16:34)

Maravilhosa tarde de sol por aqui, não me recordava de ver o sol a brilhar num tão longo espaço de tempo. 

Também algum vento se tem feito sentir. Está bom para atividades no exterior, tanto de limpeza como de lazer. 


15,2ºC.


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Fev 2014 às 16:36)

Meteofan disse:


> É verdade... Agora realmente já só estão previstos uns 20 mm, mas tal como pioraram ainda pode voltar a melhorar as previsões Vamos ver.



Pelo menos hoje certamente não deverá haver surpresas...precipitação mas nada de especial, mesmo os 20mm entre hoje e amanhã parece-me bastante! Mantém-se o sol mas já se visualiza nebulosidade a oeste a chegar...


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Fev 2014 às 16:45)

Tou curioso para ver se vai chover antes ad meia-noite, se assim for iremos ter chuva toods os dias este mês no litoral Norte


----------



## CptRena (23 Fev 2014 às 21:35)

O molho já aqui chegou ou pelo menos já se manifesta. Deu algumas rajadas de vento acompanhadas de pingos de chuva grossos.

Temperatura deu uma boa queda e continua em queda. Diria que estamos a levar com alguma descarga de ar frio (downdraft) de alguma célula.

11,4°C agora. Ainda há menos de 5min 13,0°C

Continua a descida 21:39 10,7°C

21:43 10,4°C

21:47 10,1°C


----------



## ustheboss (23 Fev 2014 às 22:04)

Boa noite,

por aqui tambem ja começou a chover a cerca de 20 minutos.
A temperatura está nos 10º.
Zona Perosinho - Carvalhos


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Fev 2014 às 22:13)

Já choveu por aqui...acumulados *0,5mm*!


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Fev 2014 às 22:22)

Boas 
Por aqui também já choveu , temperatura está nos 10,3ºC!


----------



## Snifa (23 Fev 2014 às 22:36)

Chove bem por aqui neste momento 

0.8 mm acumulados e já é o 23 dia com precipitação acumulada em Fevereiro


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Fev 2014 às 22:57)

Boa noite.

JÁ CHOVE CARAGO!!!

Fraco, fraco, por sinal. Umas pingas que mal se notam, ainda com tudo praticamente seco. Mas é chuva...

O domingo foi excelente, com sol, com nebulosidade alta mas a deixar passar a luz solar, e alguma nebulosidade nos pontos mais altos das montanhas que separam o nosso litoral do interior.
Reparei que ainda existia alguma neve acumulada no alto do Marão, junto às antenas, nos locais mais sombrios (acima dos 1350 mts aprox.). No IP4, na descida para Vila Real, observava-se muito bem a dita...
O vento ainda foi soprando fraco a moderado, e apenas após o sol desaparecer é que "arrefecia" o corpo.

*Tmín: 5,3ºC
Tmáx: 15,7ºC

Tatual: 10,6ºC
Hr: 67%​*
Uma boa semana


----------



## Paelagius (23 Fev 2014 às 23:54)

Por aqui, chove bem neste momento.


----------



## jpmartins (23 Fev 2014 às 23:56)

Boa noite

Por aqui também chove bem, sigo com 7.6mm.


----------



## Stinger (24 Fev 2014 às 03:07)

E chove bem batida a vento


----------



## GabKoost (24 Fev 2014 às 05:08)

À noite de chuva fraca mas constante juntou-se por cá um nevoeiro cerrado e vento moderado.

Uma verdadeira noite de inverno com já 8mm acumulados.

A contagem continua até ao inicio do mês que vem onde, neste momento, parece haver algumas acalmias previstas.


----------



## Stinger (24 Fev 2014 às 05:33)

Que temporal jeitoso , chuva forte batida a vento !

Tem sido assim toda a noite


----------



## Snifa (24 Fev 2014 às 07:01)

Bom dia, 

bastante chuva por vezes forte esta madrugada, sigo com *12.4 mm* acumulados até ao momento

ontem o acumulado foi de *3.8 mm*

7.8 ºc actuais ( mínima 7.2 ºc )

Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro bastante intenso.

*384.4 mm* este mês


----------



## Veterano (24 Fev 2014 às 09:55)

Bom dia. Céu com bastantes nuvens, mas a chuva parou. Estão 12,3º.


----------



## Snifa (24 Fev 2014 às 13:54)

Cai uma chuvada por aqui, o acumulado subiu para os *13.2 mm*


----------



## Snifa (24 Fev 2014 às 14:05)

Boa chuvada, já parou, *14 mm* acumulados


----------



## Agreste (24 Fev 2014 às 17:03)

Portanto a tua estação vai ultrapassar os 400 mm num mês... não sei como está o histórico mas deve ser o valor mais alto de sempre. Vai continuar a chover por aqui no resto da semana.


----------



## Snifa (24 Fev 2014 às 17:35)

Sim Agreste , é o valor mais alto de sempre desde que faço registos de precipitação (2008) entretanto o céu começa a escurecer bastante para oeste


----------



## Snifa (24 Fev 2014 às 18:18)

Começa a chover neste momento 

10.4 ºC actuais


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Fev 2014 às 18:21)

Tal como era esperado o acumulado da precipitação não foi tão alto como o previsto inicialmente...*13mm* que rendeu para já o dia!

O dia foi de céu muito nublado e pontuais aguaceiros que foram acumulando...


----------



## Paelagius (24 Fev 2014 às 19:28)

Boa tarde,

Manhã no Porto com céu limpo. 

Início da tarde em Aveiro com períodos de céu parcialmente nublado, algum vento e pequenos aguaceiros.

Actualização: Agora a chegar a S. Bento, o termómetro no comboio suburbano indica 13°C. Está a chuviscar.


----------



## Snifa (24 Fev 2014 às 21:53)

Chove certinho, por vezes com alguma intensidade, sigo com *16.8 mm* acumulados


----------



## dj_teko (24 Fev 2014 às 23:23)

Boas malta como estamos de neve no geres? toua pensar ir la este fim de semana obg.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Fev 2014 às 23:37)

Boa noite.

Por cá a chuva também vai caindo.
Fraca mas constante, aumentou o acumulado do dia para *16,8 mm*.
O *acumulado do mês* segue agora nos *455,7 mm*. Será que ainda a tempo de chegar aos 500 pelo 2º mês consecutivo? Aguardemos...
O vento vai soprando fraco, ao contrário da madrugada em que soprou moderado com rajadas por vezes fortes.

*Tatual: 8,1ºC
Hr: 92%​*


----------



## Snifa (24 Fev 2014 às 23:47)

Continua a chuva, atingidos os *20 mm* neste momento


----------



## Paelagius (24 Fev 2014 às 23:56)

Boa noite,

Por aqui, o vento vai soprando, por vezes, com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Paelagius (25 Fev 2014 às 02:56)

O vento acalmou.

A temperatura tem vindo a aumentar desde a meia-noite desta madrugada. Text=12.1ºC, face a T0 ext=10.2ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Fev 2014 às 03:34)

Chove certinho pelo Porto desde cerca das 21h horas!


----------



## Paelagius (25 Fev 2014 às 03:43)

MarioCabral disse:


> Chove certinho pelo Porto desde cerca das 21h horas!



 Aqui, no Campo Alegre, não está a chover...


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Fev 2014 às 04:17)

Paelagius disse:


> Aqui, no Campo Alegre, não está a chover...



Aqui já parou também...até cerca das 2h30 choveu sempre certinho. Agora apenas umas pingas esporádicas


----------



## Névoa (25 Fev 2014 às 10:12)

Céu bastante nublado na Senhora da Hora, mas não chove. 

Mudei-me do Porto há pouco mais de uma semana porque o prédio onde morava estava a dar sinais que não aguentava levar com mais um ciclone... aqui, a chuva é só chuva, não representa um risco maior e isso muda bastante o nosso ponto de vista em relação ao tempo. De qualquer das formas, estou a tentar perceber se há alguma mudança sensível em relação ao clima da parte do Porto onde morava; aqui na Senhora da Hora encontro mais semelhanças com o clima local da zona da Boavista no Porto, sendo mais fresco que a baixa. Só no verão irei perceber se isso faz realmente diferença ou não, para já a chuva é para todos, embora eu já tenha sentido algum sol forte na semana passada.

Vou continuar a adoptar a estação do isep como referência, mais adiante vejo se a estação do ipma do aeroporto não será mais adequada à região que agora moro.


----------



## Snifa (25 Fev 2014 às 10:15)

Chove bem neste momento!


----------



## Paelagius (25 Fev 2014 às 10:25)

Uns minutos de autêntica chuva torrencial... Snifa consegues dizer o rate de precipitação desse momento? Não sei se já chegou aí...


----------



## Névoa (25 Fev 2014 às 10:30)

Mal posso acreditar no que vocês falam, aqui não apenas não chove mas também há um solzinho tímido a espreitar... Será que esta diferença é somente algo pontual? E vocês estão a reportar agora da zona da Boavista, correcto?


----------



## Snifa (25 Fev 2014 às 10:32)

Paelagius disse:


> Uns minutos de autêntica chuva torrencial... Snifa consegues dizer o rate de precipitação desse momento? Não sei se já chegou aí...



Não estou em casa neste momento, mais logo digo o rain rate e acumulado, mas aqui da zona da Boavista de onde reporto choveu torrencialmente!


----------



## Veterano (25 Fev 2014 às 10:34)

Por Matosinhos nem uma gota, tudo calmo, a poucos quilómetros da Av. da Boavista!


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Fev 2014 às 11:01)

Deslocava-me desde a zona de Paranhos para casa e uma bela célula deu uma valente descarga de molho...a que falavam aqui!


----------



## boneli (25 Fev 2014 às 11:41)

Bom dia.
Hoje a reportar aqui da Foz no Porto.
Tive um forte aguaceiro à coisa de uma hora.
Neste momento o céu está praticamente limpo com um ténue nevoeiro!


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Fev 2014 às 12:36)

WOW!! 


Incrível aguaceiro se abateu por aqui com rajadas fortíssimas a acompanhar, fumo por todo o lado! 

Nunca vi a chuva a bater com  tanta força nas janelas!


Acumulados *10,5 mm*.


----------



## Snifa (25 Fev 2014 às 13:26)

Que temporal , chuva torrencial pela Boavista!


----------



## Paelagius (25 Fev 2014 às 15:27)

O sol já arraiou.


----------



## stormy (25 Fev 2014 às 15:44)

Uns núcleos de 35-40dBZ ao longo da linha convectiva....valores algo impressionantes dada a distancia de quase 200kms do radar.

No seio da linha esperem condições algo complicadas...são possíveis rajadas pontualmente fortes/marginalmente severas, precipitação forte e possivelmente granizo.


----------



## CptRena (25 Fev 2014 às 16:01)

Já chove bem por aqui. Finalmente a linha chegou aqui.


----------



## CptRena (25 Fev 2014 às 16:29)

O sol começa a querer espreitar novamente por aqui

Agora na varanda: 13,2°C


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Fev 2014 às 16:30)

Essa linha fez-se sentir por cá e de que maneira!


Chuva bem forte e bastante vento, uma varridela de cerca de 5 minutos, isto por volta das 12H25! 


E neste momento volta a cair um aguaceiro forte, isto hoje está com potencial, então na Galiza! 


Acumulados *13,8 mm* até agora.


----------



## boneli (25 Fev 2014 às 17:40)

tempo escuro pela foz, mas aqui não choveu...por enquanto!!! E tá fresco..


----------



## Maxispot (25 Fev 2014 às 19:27)

Pode ser um pouco OFF-TOPIC e nem sei se há outro local aqui no fórum para colocar esta info, mas há poucos minutos, começou a emitir os registos, para a nova estação no WUHU, em Guifões- Matosinhos - ID = IPORTOPO6

Espero que vos dê infos interessantes!!


----------



## supercell (25 Fev 2014 às 22:11)

Grande chuvada com pingos grossos à pouco...


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Fev 2014 às 22:19)

Por aqui a chuva também regressou, aguaceiro forte há poucos minutos. 


Acumulados *14,7 mm* até ao momento.


----------



## Snifa (25 Fev 2014 às 22:27)

Boas, 

Por aqui *6.6 mm* acumulados com um rain rate máximo de 19.8 mm/h ás 10:29 h

9.7 ºC actuais

Pressão: 1023.5 hpa

Humidade: 89%


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Fev 2014 às 00:14)

Boa noite.

Mais um dia se passou e mais um dia de chuva tivemos.
Os aguaceiros foram-se sucedendo.
O acumulado do dia foi de 12,7 mm.
O céu apresenta períodos de muita nebulosidade.
O vento sopra fraco, mas na passagem dos aguaceiros tende a soprar moderado com rajadas.

*Tatual: 6,7ºC
Hr: 86%​*


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Fev 2014 às 00:42)

Dia 25 com apenas *1,0mm* acumulados 
Cheguei ao bocado de Guimarães e por lá por volta das 23h chovia com bastante intensidade.
Por aqui tudo calmo, actuais *10,3ºc* e *79%* de humidade relativa!


----------



## Paelagius (26 Fev 2014 às 01:04)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Por aqui *6.6 mm* acumulados com um rain rate máximo de 19.8 mm/h ás 10:29 h
> 
> ...




Obrigado, Snifa. Foi um aguaceiro curto e intenso. Provavelmente de uma cumulonimbus.

Existe algum padrão de classificação para a precipitação como a escala de Beaufort para o vento?

Independentemente da exatidão do termómetro e outros fatores condicionantes inerentes, a temperatura atual registada pelo novo termómetro Auriol com receptor sem fios indica Text=12.1ºC, na altura do post do Snifa indicava aqui 11.9ºC. Provavelmente influenciado pela dinâmica do microclima a ver com a aproximação com o mar como valores de humidade relativa(?) Corrijam-me por favor se estiver errado.


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Fev 2014 às 01:37)

Aguaceiro torrencial, medonho o barulho!!


----------



## Stinger (26 Fev 2014 às 02:35)

2º Trovao por aqui !


----------



## Paelagius (26 Fev 2014 às 02:36)

Acabei de ouvir um trovão


----------



## Stinger (26 Fev 2014 às 02:38)

3º trovao ehehhe


----------



## frederico (26 Fev 2014 às 02:38)

Dois trovões agora mesmo. Começa a chover.


----------



## Paelagius (26 Fev 2014 às 02:38)

Outro!


----------



## Paelagius (26 Fev 2014 às 02:42)

Por aqui ainda não chove. Alguém deu conta da direção de onde vinham?


----------



## ipinto (26 Fev 2014 às 02:42)

Chuva com granizo a mistura e actividade eléctrica en Matosinhos


----------



## Stinger (26 Fev 2014 às 02:46)

Chuva torrencial

Edit: que diluvio , rajadas fortes , chuva muito forte e misturada com granizo nem dava para se ver nada


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Fev 2014 às 02:50)

Deste Inverno , tudo é de esperar. Mais uma com que  não contava. Aguaceiro fortíssimo, a olho , arrisco uns 5 mm  e três  raios que ,  pelo cálculo luz /ribombar , foram mesmo aqui à beirinha.
Que Inverno .
Agora , ainda a chover fraco.


----------



## Paelagius (26 Fev 2014 às 03:07)

Por aqui não se passou nada para além do aviso da trovoada.

Text=11.3ºC


----------



## Paelagius (26 Fev 2014 às 03:52)

Agora sim, passou um aguaceiro. O vento começa a intensificar.


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Fev 2014 às 04:58)

Por volta das 2h30 certamente fruto de alguma convecção prevista até pelo Stromy tivemos um aguaceiro forte com granizo à mistura, associado a rajadas fortes de vento e algumas descargas eléctricas 

Por volta das 3h30 nova intensificação de vento e aguaceiro moderado...

Sigo com *9,1ºc *e *89%* de humidade relativa...! Depois relato os acumulados...


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2014 às 06:59)

Bom dia, 

por aqui *3 mm* acumulados durante a madrugada, ocorreu um aguaceiro com algum granizo, mas passou um pouco ao lado desta zona.

o mês já ultrapassa os 400 mm, sigo com *402.0 mm* acumulados, e parece que vai mesmo registar precipitação todos os dias

7.5 ºc actuais


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Fev 2014 às 07:52)

Bom dia.

Os aguaceiros foram marcando a madrugada.
O acumulado é de 10,4 mm.
Agora o céu encontra-se parcialmente nublado entre nuvens altas e médias.
O vento sopra fraco.

*Tmín: 5,1ºC

Tatual: 5,1ºC
Hr: 92%​*


----------



## manchester (26 Fev 2014 às 08:03)

Bom dia, deve ter sido por aqui que a trovoada se fez sentir em força, estava já a dormir e fui acordado por 2/3 enormes estrondos que fizeram estremecer os vidros todos aqui de casa.


----------



## Paelagius (26 Fev 2014 às 08:04)

Bom dia,

Manhã um pouco mais fria. Estão 9°C segundo a temperatura indicada no comboio. Durante o caminho eram visíveis nuvens altas e médias mas o céu sobre a estação de são bento encontra-se quase limpo.
Resto de um bom dia de trabalho para todos.


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Fev 2014 às 11:58)

Boas,

parece que houve animação pelo Porto esta madrugada, por aqui não foi além de uns aguaceiros fortes. 


Este mês Braga teve um escudo anti-trovoadas, ainda não visitaram a cidade. 


Acumulados *5,4 mm* até ao momento.


----------



## boneli (26 Fev 2014 às 21:11)

A preparar essas estações para esta noite.....


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Fev 2014 às 00:21)

Atenção ao final da madrugada/inicio da noite, promete...


----------



## manchester (27 Fev 2014 às 00:39)

Fui consultar o site do IPMA na página das descargas eléctricas e peguei nas coordenadas lá inscritas e coloquei-as num mapa e eis a razão dos vidros de minha casa terem estremecido todos por volta das 2:30 da manhã...foi 1 grande bomba que caiu mesmo por aqui.


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Fev 2014 às 03:24)

Mantém-se a chuva...agora mais intensa!


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Fev 2014 às 03:45)




----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2014 às 06:59)

Bom dia, 

mais um dia de chuva ( o 27º este mês) cai certinha e com alguma intensidade, *10.8 mm* acumulados até ao momento

10.8ºc actuais


----------



## Paelagius (27 Fev 2014 às 07:20)

Bom dia,

A caminho da estação de S. Bento levei com uma carga de água... já se notava alguma acumulação de água que não ecoava suficientemente em algumas ruas. O vento soprava fraco. Temperatura registada pelo comboio 12°C.


----------



## Paelagius (27 Fev 2014 às 07:26)

Neblina em Gaia. E chuva, claro.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Fev 2014 às 07:55)

Bom dia.

Temos chuva, como seria de esperar.
O acumulado é de *10,7 mm*.
O vento sopra fraco.
O *AA* anda por perto -* a pressão atmosférica está nos 1031,0 hPa*.

*Tatual: 10,2ºC
Hr: 95%​*


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2014 às 08:15)

*13.6 mm* acumulados e chove persistente ( caiu uma boa chuvada pelas 7:50 h com gotas grossas) , algum nevoeiro em zonas mais altas da Cidade


----------



## Veterano (27 Fev 2014 às 08:34)

Bom dia. Muito nevoeiro e nuvens baixas, chuvisca com 12,2º.


----------



## james (27 Fev 2014 às 09:53)

Bom dia , 

Dia com chuva fraca por vezes moderada. mas persistente .

E sob uma PA elevada de 1033 hPa .

Tatual : 11 ° C


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2014 às 13:42)

Boas, 

neste momento já boas abertas e com sol 

o acumulado está nos *15.8 mm *

13.6 ºc actuais


----------



## Paelagius (27 Fev 2014 às 14:19)

Boa tarde,

Já em casa, o barómetro parece indicar uma tendência de queda de Patm=1026HPa.

O céu tornou a ficar nublado.

E Text=16.8ºC.


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Fev 2014 às 14:25)

Boas,

tarde de sol e de temperatura agradável, 16,1ºC neste momento. 


Caíu alguma chuva pela madrugada e manhã que acumulou *12,7 mm* até ao momento.


Por mim já vinham uns dias de primavera e uns daqueles dias de trovoadas como tivemos em 2011, para mim o tempo mais interessante.


----------



## darque_viana (27 Fev 2014 às 16:29)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui dia de sol, bastante agradável 

As previsões têm sido de chuva ou bastante nebulosidade, mas a verdade é que os dias não têm sido assim tão maus para quem já tinha saudades do bom tempo 

É adoptar este regime, chuva de noite e sol de dia. Agrada a todos


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Fev 2014 às 18:21)

darque_viana disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Por aqui dia de sol, bastante agradável
> 
> As previsões têm sido de chuva ou bastante nebulosidade, mas a verdade é que os dias não têm sido assim tão maus para quem já tinha saudades do bom tempo
> ...



Por aqui só esteve sol a partir da tarde, porque de manha foi sempre a chover. Amanha vai chover pouco ou nada, mas Sábado e Domingo ela vai cair bem, para começar bem Março


----------



## João Pedro (27 Fev 2014 às 19:25)

Boa tarde,

Hoje o dia foi marcado por chuva e algum nevoeiro durante a manhã mas que ao início da tarde deu lugar a bastante sol e temperaturas amenas.


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Fev 2014 às 23:42)

Madrugada e manhã com chuva que acumularam *14,1mm*...
A tarde essa foi agradável, com sol mas ainda não se sentiu o calor...máxima de *14,8ºc*!
A mínima será batida ainda até às 24h, actuais* 9,9ºc* e *93%* de humidade relativa!


----------



## Paelagius (28 Fev 2014 às 06:45)

Bom dia,

Manhã de nevoeiro. Text=12.5ºC e Patm=1026HPa


----------



## Snifa (28 Fev 2014 às 13:16)

Boas, 

por aqui *0.8 mm* hoje , este mês termina com 28 dias de precipitação, choveu diariamente e com acumulação

De momento sem chuva e céu muito nublado.

O mês de Março parece ir começar bem regado aqui pelo Norte

11.8 ºc actuais


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Fev 2014 às 15:44)

Boa tarde.

Ando aqui num dilema: será lícito ir ao pluviómetro e abanar o mesmo?
Desde que ninguém veja, claro...

Falta uma quantidade _imensa_ (!) de chuva para chegar aos 500 mm de acumulado neste mês de fevereiro. 0,9 mm mais exactamente!
*O acumulado do mês é agora de 499,1 mm* e estou ansioso para saber se chego pelo 2º mês consecutivo aos 500.
Que acham? ABANO O POSTE DO "BIXO"? 

Depois da chuva fraca\chuviscos da madrugada\manhã me deixarem 1,3 mm, a tarde segue agora mais soalheira, com razoáveis abertas, e o vento sopra fraco a moderado.

*Tatual: 11,7ºC
Hr: 71%​*
Um bom carnaval para todos. Bom início meteorológico para o mês de março...


----------



## Névoa (28 Fev 2014 às 21:41)

Dia em geral bastante cinzento tanto na Senhora da Hora como no Porto, apesar de algumas abertas esporádicas. Estive a passear numa feira "à moda antiga" aqui na Senhora da Hora, uma verdadeira delícia - mas pena que estejam todos preocupados com a chuva de amanhã, com medo que isso ainda vá arruinar a festa. Talvez ainda seja possível esperar algumas horas sem chuva para amanhã?


----------



## AJCS (1 Mar 2014 às 00:00)

Chuva em aproximação, radar indica distância de 28,1 km.

Temp. actual 10,7ºc


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Mar 2014 às 00:29)

Boa noite.

É TERRÍVEL!!!
Faltou-me 0,9 mm de chuva para que o acumulado do mês de fevereiro chegasse aos 500 mm.
TERRÍVEL!!!

Bem, não foi MAU de todo...

Passo a reportar no tópico do mês de março


----------

